# Hardware 3 retrofit has begun!



## Mr. Spacely

Not on Model 3 yet, but it has begun! https://www.teslarati.com/tesla-hardware-3-retrofit-full-self-driving-computer-model-s-x/


----------



## Skione65

Mr. Spacely said:


> Not on Model 3 yet, but it has begun! https://www.teslarati.com/tesla-hardware-3-retrofit-full-self-driving-computer-model-s-x/


 It took me almost a year to get my Spoiler.....let's see how long this takes!

Ski


----------



## TrevP

Keep in mind, this is the first report and @Sofiaan Fraval case was perhaps a special circumstance


----------



## Bigriver

I think this is exciting news. I do hope that they will have a priority list that, more or less, honors those who purchased FSD the earliest. With the report of a 2018 Model X being among the first, it's sounding like Tesla is doing this the "Tesla way" which often appears random and not honoring the earliest adopters.


----------



## MelindaV

Bigriver said:


> I think this is exciting news. I do hope that they will have a priority list that, more or less, honors those who purchased FSD the earliest.


because Tesla is known for doing things in order / what is fair to early adopters?


----------



## tivoboy

I think this is more likely that there was an issue with the onboard HW and so they put in the new SKU when they did the R&R


----------



## Bigriver

MelindaV said:


> because Tesla is known for doing things in order / what is fair to early adopters?


Not sure I understand your question, but will try to respond.

I do believe Tesla has a problem in NOT doing things in a systematic order. Countless stories online and I have my own handful.

What would be fair? I am not starting a "that's not fair" campaign, but as I said above, I think it would HONOR those who literally bought into FSD earliest to get the earliest hardware implementation. I can understand why that may need to flex some (e.g., roll out to different service centers, or different challenges in upgrading 2.0 vs 2.5) but I hope not to hear stories of lots of people who bought in 2019 getting it while many from much earlier still wait.

Just as you thanked someone recently for their purchase of an early model S (2012?) that is part of what made your model 3 possible, I too feel that way with early purchasers of both the cars and FSD. I would like to see them at the head of the line. Elon used to talk about honoring early customer loyalty, and this would be a nice time to see a piece of that.


----------



## Mr. Spacely

I bought an April 2019 car and found out after that I just missed HW3 by a few days...


----------



## MelindaV

Bigriver said:


> Not sure I understand your question, but will try to respond.


it was my attempt at sarcasm  not that I am bitter a year later that people that reserved their car 3 1/2 year after me had theirs delivered along side mine.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

In another thread I read where there was a rumor that the model 3 upgrades were troublesome from air leakage into the coolant lines, making it more difficult for rangers to perform the service. The fact that model 3's are not currently upgrading might support that. OR it could be that S & X are more expensive vehicles and they're getting first chance.

Too bad since I have a ranger visit scheduled for next week and getting my computer upgraded would be sweet. Might finally get my dual motor badge. (woo-hoo!)


----------



## John

I just heard from a Tesla service employee that there may be a larger push coming soon for retrofits, and that in some areas they may have "pop-up events" where multiple cars/technicians can work on cars. Pretty clever way to improve efficiency of mobile techs. Step from car to car. And a little community chit-chat as well.


----------



## shareef777

Let’s be real here. FSD isn’t happening for another year ... at a minimum. We got time for our upgrades.


----------



## slacker775

The Tesla way with something like this would be that Elon will put out a tweet like “btw, HW3 is necessary for enhanced summon to almost not suck” making people start chomping at the bit to get the upgrade. Realistically, I can imagine they might be working out the kinks right now, and could very well prioritize S & X upgrades due to costs, and then roll out to the Model 3 masses. Hopefully in maybe 6 months this starts rolling steadily. I like the notion of ‘upgrade day’ gathering type of thing.


----------



## Madmolecule

Any progress being made on the HW3 Upgrades? I am still doubting if this will ever happen. Since they already have the hardware in production for six months now at least there must be some benefit to it even before FSD is completed. If they’re too busy to do it now I can’t imagine once the Y rolls out that this will still be a priority for them. But the biggest frustration is all we have is a tweet telling us they will supply this to us. It would also help anyone trying to sell their car to say is that they’ve had the computer upgraded already.

Hopefully some of you with influence can continue to put pressure on Tesla to not forget about this. If it’s going to be another year they could at least notify the customers in writing that qualify for this and give us a general feel for the timeframe. I’ve had my car for over a year and I’ve only received about three messages in my inbox on the app.I don’t believe one more notification would be too taxing on them. I can’t imagine many of us check the inbox on the app looking for new info since there’s been virtually none.


----------



## slacker775

Outside of a few reports of folks being upgraded while in for other service, things have been fairly quiet on the HW3 upgrade front. Not sure why that would lead you to believe that it’s not going to happen at all. By all accounts, they are sorting out how to best do the upgrades in an efficient manner and at a point where there is benefit for Tesla as well as the owner to justify the disruption. I’m not sure that there would be any discernible difference if I were to upgraded today vs say 1Q20 where perhaps more of the NN will be optimized for HW3. 

The tech geek in me would absolutely love to get upgraded right now just so I can have the new shiny object, but realistically, it wouldn’t make any difference just yet. Definitely excited to see the improvements that it allows in the near future however.

Certainly Tesla’s communications haven’t always been top-notch, but if I recall correctly, there have been other, somewhat more official communications indicating the HW3 upgrades for existing FSD owners in things like the quarterly result calls. IANAL but I would suspect that if they were to try to completely reneg on the upgrades at some point, they’d have a massive loser of a lawsuit on their hands. If were modified to be HW4 upgrades, they could just kick the can down the road a bit.

Ultimately, I expect the upgrades to open up in Q1 or Q2 at the latest to get folks pushed to the new hardware and to allow them to get FSD ‘feature complete’.


----------



## Madmolecule

I am concerned because it has been very quiet. I believe they changed the definition of auto pilot and FSD. Also the fact that it had the caveat that if it would be replaced when it was needed or helpful. I am worried that we will just be notified that because the new software is so efficient we will be fine with the older computer hardware. Since this is probably a couple thousand dollar upgrade and they are trying to keep their profits going and they are focused on the new models I just hope someone at Tesla is concerned about us. All I was asking for was an email saying that I qualify for it and it will be scheduled when it makes sense. I don’t see a mass email to everyone that purchase for FSD is a difficult thing to do. I do expect top-notch communications from a top-notch company. Their communication has sucked it hasn’t even been close to top-notch. For it to be already be November and no status or policy update is concerning to me. Very few companies historically have chose doing the right thing at the cost of profits. Tesla is a different type of company but I’m still waiting for them to prove it, because I do not have faith.


----------



## shareef777

There’s ZERO difference in the way vehicles with HW2.5 and ones with HW3 drive today. Until there’s a verifiable difference, we shouldn’t be overly concerned with getting HW3.

Personally, I don’t see the HW3 deployments occurring till late 2020.


----------



## Madmolecule

shareef777 said:


> There's ZERO difference in the way vehicles with HW2.5 and ones with HW3 drive today. Until there's a verifiable difference, we shouldn't be overly concerned with getting HW3.
> 
> Personally, I don't see the HW3 deployments occurring till late 2020.


What facts are you basing your zero difference on? Having that much more processing power makes zero difference? So you're saying decisions aren't made any faster not even at a fraction of a millisecond? You're also saying at 80 miles an hour a millisecond doesn't matter? Zero really?This is exactly why I don't have faith. As faith is belief with the absence of evidence. I will stay a skeptic. I agree with your fourth quarter 2020. If it's going to be that long as I think a lot of people believe even more reason why an email would be very comforting. the only reason I could see you for not putting the promise in writing is they don't intend to follow through with it. But maybe they're just too busy


----------



## slacker775

So you do raise a valid point regarding the costs of the HW3 retrofit. From Tesla’s perspective, suppose their cost of the FSD computer is ~ $1000/unit. If they were to start retrofitting cars right now, they would be essentially ‘losing’ $1000 plus labor costs times X number of cars that are eligible for the upgrade. If there is zero benefit currently for those owners to get the upgrade, plus there is the ’hassle‘ of scheduling the time etc which can annoy owners, plus there is risk of something going wrong - the guy doing the install scratches a seat, or accidentally breaks a connector, leading to further costs and annoyance. With all of the costs, that can amount to a real impact on their financials, perhaps turning the modest profit that they had in Q3 into a slight loss in Q4, where is the incentive for them to start upgrading in earnest?

If they were to wait until they have things ironed out, have software that actually takes advantage of HW3 so they can get headlines like ‘I just got upgraded to HW3 and now my car drives me to the grocery store while I sleep!’, the gains can outweigh the costs. Until that point, there isn’t a significant reason to start pushing things out.


----------



## oshw

They've held off realizing the income from FSD options owners had paid for. I would think the computer upgrade (knowing this was one of the things they provisioned for at the beginning) allows them to pull some more money from this reserve future income pool.

If they're already able to produce enough computers to match demand and service centers have periods of lower demand, why not start pushing upgrades as soon as you can?

Last quarter they pulled in some income due to advanced summon - similar milestones would help offset the continuous cost of developing FSD.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

I talked to our ranger several weeks ago and he said they might try to rent a shop near here for a day, bring in the needed equipment and try to update all the 3's in this area.

He also mentioned that the computer is at the highest point in the liquid-coolant line so if there's air in the line, it could fry the chip in one second, so very important to get the air out.


----------



## John

FSD is very much at the forefront of Tesla's strategy, and how it positions itself on earnings calls and at the annual shareholder meetings. Recordings and transcripts are available here and at ir.tesla.com.
HW3 is required for FSD.
The initial feature-complete FSD has already been demonstrated at Autonomy Day.
Tesla has $500M of deferred revenue that they can recognize as feature-complete FSD is delivered to customers. This is significant because this will significantly boost Tesla profitability (though not cash) since it has very low cost associated with it. Tesla is motivated, both for past cars like ours as well as future ones.
I have already heard from multiple people at Tesla (one a service manager) that Tesla is planning the most efficient way to execute the retrofits.
We have already heard of the first swaps actually occurring. Though owners don't report any magic on current software. 
It's real. It's happening. When feature-complete FSD begins to roll out, there will be a push.


----------



## shareef777

Madmolecule said:


> What facts are you basing your zero difference on? Having that much more processing power makes zero difference? So you're saying decisions aren't made any faster not even at a fraction of a millisecond? You're also saying at 80 miles an hour a millisecond doesn't matter? Zero really?This is exactly why I don't have faith. As faith is belief with the absence of evidence. I will stay a skeptic. I agree with your fourth quarter 2020. If it's going to be that long as I think a lot of people believe even more reason why an email would be very comforting. the only reason I could see you for not putting the promise in writing is they don't intend to follow through with it. But maybe they're just too busy


Nope, not gonna make a difference. But if you're gonna let it eat you up, then so be it. I'll see myself out.


----------



## TirianW

There is one additional piece of information to consider - currently, the HW3 module is not exempt from the China import tariffs - https://techcrunch.com/2019/05/03/trumps-tariffs-could-knock-teslas-autopilot-off-course/ - so it is more expensive for Tesla to import right now. Consequently, I would not expect to see the broad roll out of the HW3 to existing owners until one of two things happens: either the trade war is settled, or Tesla wants to roll out features that can only be implemented on the new hardware.
Since the owners of newer Model 3s are not reporting different features from what the rest of us have, it appears that Tesla has been able to implement everything so far with the older hardware. They have a trade-off between the technical debt of developing against the older hardware and the monetary cost of the tariff. It appears that right now, the monetary cost is larger than the technical cost, so development is going forward on the old hardware and only the minimum number of new HW3 modules are being imported (for new vehicles, replacements, etc). I would not expect that to be true forever, changes to either the development of FSD or to the trade war could significantly alter the equation and trigger the roll out, but for now enjoy what we have and the new features that are being released


----------



## Zimmra

shareef777 said:


> There's ZERO difference in the way vehicles with HW2.5 and ones with HW3 drive today. Until there's a verifiable difference, we shouldn't be overly concerned with getting HW3.
> 
> Personally, I don't see the HW3 deployments occurring till late 2020.


Zero difference? Care to explain why HW3 cars can use 'Summon before exiting vehicle' feature and HW2.5 vehicles cannot?
HW2.5 should be able to do this but cannot, seems to be an arbitrary limitation as even AP2 (S/X) cars are able to do this.

See page 85 and 86 of the manual here, instructions start on bottom of page 85 and continue onto page 86.

My point in showing this is that there are differences, and they are undocumented and it goes against what Elon/Tesla have said (e.g. 'no difference')
Does it matter that this feature is currently missing? Not really a big deal. But it does exhibit that HW2.5 and HW3 are not in complete parity.


----------



## Eli

The missing "summon before exiting vehicle" feature sounds like a bug to me, either it being enabled is a bug, or being disabled on some HW configs is a bug.


----------



## Zimmra

Eli said:


> The missing "summon before exiting vehicle" feature sounds like a bug to me, either it being enabled is a bug, or being disabled on some HW configs is a bug.


Well it's been in the manual for model 3 for since at least 2019.16 (if not prior) and has been absent from my HW2.5 Model 3 since I received it (same timeframe). I doubt it being enabled in HW3 cars is a bug because of it being in the manual. 
If it's a bug then Tesla doesn't know anything about it because I have been to my service center and had them look at it as well as have an ongoing dialogue with Tesla Support, neither of which have led to any sort of conclusive answer.


----------



## TirianW

I don't have any way to prove this, but "Summon before exiting" not working on HW2.5 feels like a bug to me. That feature is built on the "old" summon code which only uses the ultrasonic sensors, not the cameras / radar. Since the ultrasonic based summon pre-dates HW2.5, it would be hard to say that there is a limitation of that hardware that prevents it from working in this specific instance. My guess is that it is a UI bug in the model 3, and only shows up on HW2.5 cars. If there was a difference in Enhanced Summon, then that could well be related to the hardware, since Enhanced Summon uses mostly the cameras / radar, but the legacy summon code is not CPU bound.


----------



## Madmolecule

Whether there is a difference in the capabilities of the two hardware platforms now, I would be a lot more comfortable during my wait if I had some commitment, even an email, that I was inline for the upgrade. The longer the wait, the easier it will be for Tesla to renege on the tweet promise. I am concerned that the stockholders might be more important than the early adopters in the future. I don't even think a class action suit would work at that time because when I purchase Autopilot and FSD, there was no definition as to what that will be and what I was actually buying.


----------



## garsh

Madmolecule said:


> Whether there is a difference in the capabilities of the two hardware platforms now, I would be a lot more comfortable during my wait if I had some commitment, even an email, that I was inline for the upgrade. The longer the wait, the easier it will be for Tesla to renege on the tweet promise. I am concerned that the stockholders might be more important than the early adopters in the future. I don't even think a class action suit would work at that time because when I purchase Autopilot and FSD, there was no definition as to what that will be and what I was actually buying.


Relax.
Seriously. 

You ordered full self-driving. If Tesla doesn't deliver it to vehicles that currently have hardware v2 (like yours and mine, and thousands of others), they would have a HUGE lawsuit on their hands, as well as an incredible PR nightmare. They're not going to allow that to happen.


----------



## Madmolecule

Bless your Heart
Seriously 

All I am asking for is and email notification that I qualify. Not much effort from Tesla. You would think they have compiled a list by now of who qualifies. We also have to assume that VIN 01 and be upgraded as easy as VIN 200,000. They did make the caveat that it would be upgraded when we could benefit from it. If my version cameras or the buss is not compatible I would not be able to realize the benefits thus there would be no need to upgrade the computer. Then they would just need to change the definition of FSD and say we got it with advanced summon. But they don't even need to change the definition since they have yet to define it. What I currently have is not even full autopilot which I paid for also.

I guess you know exactly what you purchased when you bought Full-Self-Driving. I know what I thought it was but it appears that if it does get to the robotaxi level or even full self driving will be years away. Advance summon is 30% party trick 70% embarrassment each time I use it and that has only been in clear parking lots and it is moving at a crawl. Al lot of progress has been made on autopilot in the last year but at this or even and accelerated rate I feel FSD was way over sold and hyped.

If they delay long enough the PR nightmare will not even be a blip it will just be incentive to buy the new model.

I was also promised that as an early adopter I would get early access. This promise has been replaced by a button on the screen that says I would like software relases sooner that later. The goal post was definitely moved on that one as they should be able to push the update notifications out on the same day, like most software companies, and let the users decide if they want to download it. Maybe I just need to relax, since I am sure my invite for the early access program will be coming any day.


----------



## iChris93

Madmolecule said:


> If my version cameras or the buss is not compatible I would not be able to realize the benefits thus there would be no need to upgrade the computer.


Why do you think you would have hardware that is incompatible with HW3?


----------



## Madmolecule

I don't have any reason other than the fact that many changes have been made since VIN 01. Also I am skeptical of computer upgrades as I have been involved in computers and have an automation/engineering company and I know that replacing one component on a holistic system rarely works, In fact I have never seen it work. One reason I ditched my Audi A7 was that the firmware updates on my 2012 A7 did not play well with my old computer and peripherals. What makes you believe that the only difference between Vin01 and VIN500000 is the computer? I don't even think I have seen a tweet that says that.


----------



## slacker775

I've been in IT for decades and I've swapped out components in holistic systems many, many times and had it work fabulously. With the M3 at this time, there is no reason to think that moving the HW3 is going to be some kind of massive concern. They swapped to installing HW3 seemingly overnight back in April and I can't say that I've heard of one hiccup in the process. While there have been some changes on the M3 from 'VIN 01' to 'VIN today', they've by-and-large been pretty small things, add another piece of plastic here, do a little something different with the rear seats. To my knowledge, there hasn't been any modification to the cameras, sensors, wiring to the FSD computer etc. Tesla 'owns' the whole FSD stack, so swapping out the one component should be just fine. Additionally, don't put more functionality onto the FSD computer than actually exists. It's a processing engine, it takes inputs and spits out outputs. Turning the wheel or pressing the accelerator are all still different systems. The infotainment is all a separate system.


----------



## John

As of yesterday, I've been told it's still S/X owners with priority for HW3 upgrades, and Model 3 if:

Your car is in for work, AND
Your car is on the priority list
By the way, my Model 3 VIN 9371 (March 2018) with FSD added earlier this year is NOT on that list.

For what it's worth.


----------



## iChris93

Madmolecule said:


> What makes you believe that the only difference between Vin01 and VIN500000 is the computer?


HW2.5 was out long before the Vin01.


----------



## Mr. Spacely

John said:


> As of yesterday, I've been told it's still S/X owners with priority for HW3 upgrades, and Model 3 if:
> 
> Your car is in for work, AND
> Your car is on the priority list


How do we find out if our cars are on the "priority list?" And why is there a "priority list" to begin with? Why would some cars be ahead of others? Either you paid for FSD or you didn't...


----------



## John

Can't remember if I passed this on already or not, but a tech told me that in some rare cases the firmware may have an issue during the retrofit, and at least in my area (which is kind of the factory) the mobile techs don't have the equipment necessary to reset a car with bricked firmware. So they are being cautious right now to avoid having to tow any cars to a service center when the retrofit runs into that issue.

They still want to find a way to do these efficiently and not clog up service centers.

You can hypothesize along with me that they probably will:

Figure out how to avoid the bricking, and/or
Issue the required equipment to retrofitters


----------



## John

Mr. Spacely said:


> How do we find out if our cars are on the "priority list?" And why is there a "priority list" to begin with? Why would some cars be ahead of others? Either you paid for FSD or you didn't...


Reason #42 to always be pleasant to the Tesla people you encounter. 
One day you might want to ping them and ask if you're on a list.


----------



## rrollens

John said:


> Can't remember if I passed this on already or not, but a tech told me that in some rare cases the firmware may have an issue during the retrofit, and at least in my area (which is kind of the factory) the mobile techs don't have the equipment necessary to reset a car with bricked firmware. So they are being cautious right now to avoid having to tow any cars to a service center when the retrofit runs into that issue.
> 
> They still want to find a way to do these efficiently and not clog up service centers.
> 
> You can hypothesize along with me that they probably will:
> 
> Figure out how to avoid the bricking, and/or
> Issue the required equipment to retrofitters


Was told a similar thing by my service center that they installed a few 3.0 and there were issues with v10 software so they stopped installing them until software issues get resolved.


----------



## tencate

John said:


> Your car is on the priority list


As in a "Priority" car? or some other "priority"?


----------



## John

tencate said:


> As in a "Priority" car? or some other "priority"?


However they have prioritized retrofits. We can guess, but I don't know.
1. S/X
2. Date of FSD purchase
3. Whether or not you own > 1 Tesla
4. Good looks

Hold up. 
#4 can't be true...


----------



## iChris93

John said:


> However they have prioritized retrofits. We can guess, but I don't know.
> 1. S/X
> 2. Date of FSD purchase
> 3. Whether or not you own > 1 Tesla
> 4. Good looks
> 
> Hold up.
> #4 can't be true...


#4 is only true for Model 3 owners because the other cars do not have interior cameras.


----------



## tencate

A "Priority Vehicle" is a car sold to employees, early cars made before general production began...


----------



## StromTrooperM3

If any software update requires hw3 to use the features Tesla is going to have some serious work to do to stay out of legal trouble for all of us who paid in full for FSD and cannot use these features on the existing hardware we have. Seems like this is the first time this has happened and will likely open up much discussion on the topic


----------



## ibgeek

StromTrooperM3 said:


> If any software update requires hw3 to use the features Tesla is going to have some serious work to do to stay out of legal trouble for all of us who paid in full for FSD and cannot use these features on the existing hardware we have. Seems like this is the first time this has happened and will likely open up much discussion on the topic


WHAT? If you paid for FSD you are going to get HW3 so how are they opening up to legal issues? Announcements were made months ago that HW3 upgrades wouldn't start until there was a need to do so. If anything you should be happy to see this as it means we are getting to the point where these updates should start happening. Need References: See Elon's twitter feed and I believe it is also in some old Teslarati articles.


----------



## TheeCatzMeow

StromTrooperM3 said:


> If any software update requires hw3 to use the features Tesla is going to have some serious work to do to stay out of legal trouble for all of us who paid in full for FSD and cannot use these features on the existing hardware we have. Seems like this is the first time this has happened and will likely open up much discussion on the topic


I disagree, true they own us FSD computer. But it isn't as if there is no intention of us receiving. Worst case scenario would be someone asking for their money back. If Tesla didn't comply you could sue yes... but surely by the time it went to court they would either have installed all FSD computers or at a minimum they could install yours.


----------



## John Di Cecco

As far as I am concerned, this is good news. Must mean they are confident about starting the HW3 upgrades for those who have purchased FSD. Also, this is the first step in the separation of HW3 functionality vs 2.5 and below.


----------



## slacker775

I agree. Features coming out requiring HW3 put impetus behind them getting us upgraded. Reality being what it is, a lot of us are going to be drooling with envy while new features come out and we wait for our upgrade, and knowing Tesla’s ability to screw up the sort of logistics it would take to get folks upgraded, it’s going to be a bumpy ride while they do the upgrade rollout, but in the end we will all be enjoying the new capabilities.


----------



## StromTrooperM3

ibgeek said:


> WHAT? If you paid for FSD you are going to get HW3 so how are they opening up to legal issues?


Pretty simple. I paid in full for fsd months ago. They are now releasing features which the majority of us can't use. When I have what I paid for and can use it then the case is closed

It is pretty obvious the development team was well aware of this, and so the retrofitting should have been started long before the release of this software


----------



## Hdez

StromTrooperM3 said:


> If any software update requires hw3 to use the features Tesla is going to have some serious work to do to stay out of legal trouble for all of us who paid in full for FSD and cannot use these features on the existing hardware we have. Seems like this is the first time this has happened and will likely open up much discussion on the topic


I was thinking the same thing when I first heard of missing features on this update for hw2.5 equipped M3s. I have verified that cone visualization is missing on my update. Not a big deal for me, but it is a good indication that we won't be getting FSD feature complete either until we are upgraded to HW3. What a waste of 8K. Who knows, maybe they will begin retrofitting our vehicles with HW3 soon. Not holding my breath, though.


----------



## Hdez

Sorry for the repetition. By the time I posted my reply, several of you guys had already commented on what I was trying to convey.


----------



## StromTrooperM3

TheeCatzMeow said:


> If Tesla didn't comply you could sue yes... but surely by the time it went to court they would either have installed all FSD computers or at a minimum they could install yours.


You bring up a valid point. And surely Teslas long list of lawyers is better than my JD. As far as I can tell this "traffic cone visualization" is not listed, advertised, or mentioned by Tesla, not in the recent release notes, and thus it technically does not exist, part of hw2.5 or hw3 for that matter. So since it's not referenced by Tesla, there is nothing anyone can sue about and my dissatisfaction is moot


----------



## ibgeek

StromTrooperM3 said:


> Pretty simple. I paid in full for fsd months ago. They are now releasing features which the majority of us can't use. When I have what I paid for and can use it then the case is closed
> 
> It is pretty obvious the development team was well aware of this, and so the retrofitting should have been started long before the release of this software


If that is what we had been promised then sure. But that's not the case. All of us were very much aware that we were buying something that would be available in the future. This was all very well documented and has been repeated ad nauseam. No one will have FSD without the FSD computer (HW3) which we will all get if we paid for FSD. The hope is that we will get this upgrade this year but my bet is that it will be Q1 next year. The last update was that Tesla was working on the logistics of the update to make sure they didn't bury the service department.


----------



## StromTrooperM3

Now that there are software features released that are not available on hw2 5 cars, how does this affect the retrofit roll out?

If we paid for fsd we're promised by tweet that we're getting hw3. Now that we need hw3 to use the latest improvements, how loudly are the early adopters going to voice their distaste with paying the most and again being last to the party


----------



## slacker775

I think folks that are thinking there is potential lawsuit about HW3 have never actually had to deal with lawsuits and trials and all of the ‘fun’ that goes with the law. In the current state, there is nothing to sue over, just be patient. Not to say you couldn’t find a Lionel Hutz willing to file a class action just to get some clicks, but it wouldn’t go any farther than that.


----------



## SkipperOFMO

John Di Cecco said:


> As far as I am concerned, this is good news. Must mean they are confident about starting the HW3 upgrades for those who have purchased FSD. Also, this is the first step in the separation of HW3 functionality vs 2.5 and below.


If you follow Elon he said they would start the HW3 rollout in the 4th quarter of 2019. So this makes sense.


----------



## Badmonkey

shareef777 said:


> There's ZERO difference in the way vehicles with HW2.5 and ones with HW3 drive today. Until there's a verifiable difference, we shouldn't be overly concerned with getting HW3.
> 
> Personally, I don't see the HW3 deployments occurring till late 2020.


And that's proven wrong as we can see in the latest sw update. You don't get it all if you don't have hw3.


----------



## SalisburySam

My 16-month-old Model 3 is on v32.12.2. I have hardware 2.5. I have no cones. I’m devastated. I’ve considered suing, but decided a Sunday morning Bloody Mary will be far more satisfying. YMMV.


----------



## FRC

Perhaps instead of bloody mary, you should try some whine?


----------



## nonStopSwagger

Cones are not the only HW3 difference. Park on exit summon was released on M3 hw3 only cars a couple of months back.


----------



## motocoder

FRC said:


> Perhaps instead of bloody mary, you should try some whine?


The whine was covered earlier in the thread.


----------



## SalisburySam

FRC said:


> Perhaps instead of bloody mary, you should try some whine?


Did that, didn't you read the post? Didn't work.


----------



## gary in NY

I'll be going in for some bodywork on the 22nd (Latham NY SC), and I'll ask if they can do the HW3 upgrade. It'll be interesting to see what they say. This is my first trip to a service center since delivery over a year ago. I didn't get my Dual Motor emblem either, but I really don't want it now.


----------



## tivoboy

nonStopSwagger said:


> Cones are not the only HW3 difference. Park on exit summon was released on M3 hw3 only cars a couple of months back.


That is a really cool and expected feature. I'm bummed it's only for HW3 at this piont


----------



## Kizzy

TheeCatzMeow said:


> I disagree, true they own us FSD computer. But it isn't as if there is no intention of us receiving. Worst case scenario would be someone asking for their money back. If Tesla didn't comply you could sue yes... but surely by the time it went to court they would either have installed all FSD computers or at a minimum they could install yours.


I wonder, if you bought FSD on top of EAP and totaled your car before getting the FSD computer, could you get the computer post presumed destruction of the car? Or would they do a refund on a product that was never delivered and now can never be (unless transferred to another car-or unless someone salvaged it and it becomes a whole 'nother thing about whether or not Tesla will Service a salvaged car)?



gary in NY said:


> I'll be going in for some bodywork on the 22nd (Latham NY SC), and I'll ask if they can do the HW3 upgrade. It'll be interesting to see what they say. This is my first trip to a service center since delivery over a year ago. I didn't get my Dual Motor emblem either, but I really don't want it now.


My advice? Get the badge so they don't try to sneak it on later. They should be tracking these on a per car basis.


----------



## TheeCatzMeow

Kizzy said:


> I wonder, if you bought FSD on top of EAP and totaled your car before getting the FSD computer, could you get the computer post presumed destruction of the car? Or would they do a refund on a product that was never delivered and now can never be (unless transferred to another car-or unless someone salvaged it and it becomes a whole 'nother thing about whether or not Tesla will Service a salvaged car)?


Really interesting question.... At first I thought... they (with a lot of grumpiness on your part) transfer it to a new car. But the more I think about it... I doubt they would, if you total your car, it's value is paid out by insurance. I get that we haven't received FSD computer but legally I think they could claim "you got the FSD value." Meaning, when you bought it, it was $X,XXX. However, as we've created value we've increased the price.... So you got what you paid for. And the only leg I think a customer would have to stand on would be "I never got the actual FSD computer" which I guess they technically owe you. And you could ask for the actual computer or for it to be "installed for free in your next Tesla" (which of course it already is.)

Good thought problem.


----------



## shareef777

TheeCatzMeow said:


> Really interesting question.... At first I thought... they (with a lot of grumpiness on your part) transfer it to a new car. But the more I think about it... I doubt they would, if you total your car, it's value is paid out by insurance. I get that we haven't received FSD computer but legally I think they could claim "you got the FSD value." Meaning, when you bought it, it was $X,XXX. However, as we've created value we've increased the price.... So you got what you paid for. And the only leg I think a customer would have to stand on would be "I never got the actual FSD computer" which I guess they technically owe you. And you could ask for the actual computer or for it to be "installed for free in your next Tesla" (which of course it already is.)
> 
> Good thought problem.


If you get paid out by insurance, then you no longer own the car and I doubt the insurance company (the new owners) would care enough to go after the lost value of the FSD computer on a totaled vehicle. Now a person who bought the vehicle salvaged from the insurance company would be a different matter. But that's a lot of legal leg work to go through just to get a FSD computer installed in a salvaged vehicle.

Now that I think about it, you lose your warranty coverage after a vehicle is salvaged. Curious if Tesla would use the same legal loophole to avoid providing FSD coverage. Cause of legitimate safety/liability reasons.


----------



## tivoboy

I've got an appt. later in the week for a suspension issue, let's see if they ALSO replace the FSD computer. ;-)


----------



## Mr. Spacely

tivoboy said:


> I've got an appt. later in the week for a suspension issue, let's see if they ALSO replace the FSD computer. ;-)


Don't hold your breath...


----------



## Madmolecule

Tesla recognized $30M in profit from the deferred FSD money in the 3rd Qtr for sumwhat delivering Smart Summon. It seems like upgrading the computers will not help them use that banked money so I don't think they will be upgrading any computers until they can use that FSD deferred money. I don't think it has anything to do with CPUs available, service center availability or optimizing the changeout procedure.


----------



## francoisp

tivoboy said:


> I've got an appt. later in the week for a suspension issue, let's see if they ALSO replace the FSD computer. ;-)


I was at my local service center this morning and I asked about the computer retrofit. I was told that they do not decide who gets to be upgraded: Tesla sends them the hardware along with the vin#. As of today, they only have upgraded X and S, no 3. I was also told that it takes 2 hours to upgrade a 3 because its computer is water-cooled unlike the X and S. Consequently they recommend leaving the car for the day and asking for a loaner when scheduling the upgrade.


----------



## GDN

StromTrooperM3 said:


> If any software update requires hw3 to use the features Tesla is going to have some serious work to do to stay out of legal trouble for all of us who paid in full for FSD and cannot use these features on the existing hardware we have. Seems like this is the first time this has happened and will likely open up much discussion on the topic


If it were that way, then you'd already be suing. You've paid for FSD, where is your computer? There were never any dates or guarantees or promises. In fact if you want to enter that court room you might want to get your signed and paid agreement with Tesla promising you that new hardware. Oh wait - you say that doesn't exist? I don't think any of us have that piece of paper although we've sent them lots of cash.

To say the least be careful with what gets threatened and pushed because although Tesla may have the SW ready soon they could just hold rolling the SW out to anyone until that HW update is complete. Why hold it for everyone when some could start to take advantage of it before others. Sure we'd all like to be at the front of the line, but be prepared because we all won't.


----------



## StromTrooperM3

GDN said:


> although Tesla may have the SW ready soon


except the software is ready NOW and has already been delivered. As have the hw3 components. So now is time to put OUR money where their mouth is and deliver

Edit: ps I've had plenty posts deleted by mods due to "snark" as a mod yourself I don't appreciate it. What I said was it's going to open a lot of discussion not that I have a lawyer ready


----------



## StromTrooperM3

FrancoisP said:


> Consequently they recommend leaving the car for the day and asking for a loaner when scheduling the upgrade.


That should prove interesting for those of us who don't have a SC near by


----------



## iChris93

StromTrooperM3 said:


> That should prove interesting for those of us who don't have a SC near by


Hopefully Tesla is still working on the process since they have not started it yet, at least widely.


----------



## M3OC Rules

StromTrooperM3 said:


> That should prove interesting for those of us who don't have a SC near by


Seems like maybe they should test the upgrade process so that when they start doing lots of people it goes smoothly. Oh wait they are already doing that. They did some testing and found a problem and stopped doing mobile upgrades. Perhaps they will fix the problem and be able to do mobile upgrades as planned.


----------



## nonStopSwagger

I predict most of us with FSD and HW 2.5 are upgraded by Summer of next year. Will probably be all S/X owners first, then 3s in order of purchase date.

I'm ok with that. The features out right now that require HW3 are not very appealing yet.


----------



## Madmolecule

The version 2.5 HW cannot render traffic cones. It is clear we are now, officially left behind the 3.0 folks. Waiting on an HW upgrade. Hopefully it will be before next summer.


----------



## Jay79

My belief is when a feature is on the horizon that requires the FSD Computer then and only then will the retro fit roll out.


----------



## Mr. Spacely

Jay79 said:


> My belief is when a feature is on the horizon that requires the FSD Computer then and only then will the retro fit roll out.


A feature isn't just on the horizon-- it is here now.


----------



## NR4P

Anyone know where the HW3 boards are built. If its China then I bet 25% tariffs are part of the delay.


----------



## iChris93

NR4P said:


> Anyone know where the HW3 boards are built. If its China then I bet 25% tariffs are part of the delay.


Supposedly built by Samsung in Texas.

Edit: oops. That is just the chip not the entire board.


----------



## M3OC Rules

Mr. Spacely said:


> A feature isn't just on the horizon-- it is here now.


How much would you be willing to pay for this feature? Do you really think this is a big deal?


----------



## garsh

iChris93 said:


> Supposedly built by Samsung in Texas.


That's just the neural network chip itself. I don't think we've ever heard where the boards that contain the chips are put together.

And there's also the MCU, which handles everything else in the car. It is Intel Atom-based, but I haven't heard where those are put together either.

https://teslatap.com/articles/autopilot-processors-and-hardware-mcu-hw-demystified/


----------



## M3OC Rules

iChris93 said:


> Supposedly built by Samsung in Texas.


That's the chip not the computer. Unless they change their plans they are shipping them to China to be built into the computer. They asked to get a waiver on the tariffs and were denied. I haven't seen anything in the last few months on this so things may have changed. The manufacturer has manufacturing near Tesla in Fremont but who knows if they can move it there. Tesla argued they needed to be in China for certain skillsets or something like that. Probably BS but there are lots of issues with the supply chain as well so I'm sure there are tradeoffs regardless. They have been cranking out 1000's per week for at least 8 months.


----------



## iChris93

garsh said:


> That's just the neural network chip itself. I don't think we've ever heard where the boards that contain the chips are put together.





M3OC Rules said:


> That's the chip not the computer.


Oops. Thanks!


----------



## Mr. Spacely

M3OC Rules said:


> How much would you be willing to pay for this feature? Do you really think this is a big deal?


I already paid $6,000 for this and all other self driving features as they become available...


----------



## MelindaV

remember also, the HW3 board currently is part of the tariff trade war going on. it would be smart for Tesla to wait and see how any US/China policies may impact this over the next couple months.
if waiting a few extra months means my $TSLA stock, and the overall company well-being benefits, I am ok with that.


----------



## RichEV

MelindaV said:


> if waiting a few extra months means my $TSLA stock, and the overall company well-being benefits, I am ok with that.


Agreed, until a -really- cool FSD feature (stoplights or such) starts rolling out and we end up whining for months until we get new computers.


----------



## StromTrooperM3

Jay79 said:


> My belief is when a feature is on the horizon that requires the FSD Computer then and only then will the retro fit roll out.



Recognize and respond to traffic lights and stop signs.
Automatic driving on city streets.
These are the only 2 features we're promised with the FSD upgrade that we don't have today. I think the roll out will be contingent on the release of these 2 items...

and the timeframe of "coming later this year" is almost up..🙃


----------



## Rick59

I’m told SCs receive HW3 for specific VINs. It’s not “first-come, first served.”


----------



## jimmyle1511

Lol 
I contacr support to request an upgrade and here is what they said:


Thank you for reaching out to Tesla support. I am happy to provide some clarification on this matter. All who purchased Full Self-Driving software for a vehicle which does not already have the Full Self-Driving Computer will receive this hardware upgrade at no charge. There is no need to request a service appointment for the Full Self-Driving Computer at this time. Tesla plans to notify each owner who is eligible for this hardware upgrade when we are ready to complete the installation. Thank you for the continued patience and support.

Please let us know if you have any other questions or concerns. Thank you for being a part of the Tesla community!


----------



## iChris93

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/dwgoya
Someone on reddit is reporting an upgrade for a Model 3 in Ca.


----------



## John Di Cecco

Fyi... Looks like tesla has started the upgrades. I just scheduled one with my mobile app. Just got a call from the service center. I scheduled for mobile service and was told i need to bring the car in to the service center. My appt is confirmed and i excited.


----------



## shareef777

John Di Cecco said:


> Fyi... Looks like tesla has started the upgrades. I just scheduled one with my mobile app. Just got a call from the service center. I scheduled for mobile service and was told i need to bring the car in to the service center. My appt is confirmed and i excited.


under what option does it show up in the mobile app?


----------



## tencate

John Di Cecco said:


> I scheduled for mobile service and was told i need to bring the car in to the service center.


My mobile guy says that he's been trained to do it as well but hasn't heard anything about when they'll roll it out. Hope I'm in "Group 1"


----------



## bwilson4web

I asked if I traded-in my Model 3 for an upscale Tesla, would FSD go with me? They said it stays with the car.

Bob Wilson


----------



## MelindaV

bwilson4web said:


> I asked if I traded-in my Model 3 for an upscale Tesla, would FSD go with me? They said it stays with the car.
> 
> Bob Wilson


this has been Tesla's standard response to this question since prior to the Model 3. (even to those who did a 2 year lease and included FSD on a lease that ended prior to FSD rolling out).


----------



## LUXMAN

I found this article on Twitter of someone who got the upgrade

https://t.co/NBB0RIyBff

So I tried to schedule it in the app with mobile service and this is the response I got a couple hours earlier and my appointment cancelled.


----------



## Dr. J

RichEV said:


> we end up whining for months until...


Inevitable, for any number of scenarios.


----------



## garsh

Frankly, I'm happy to wait until they've sorted out the upgrade process. There are going to be some mistakes made with the first several cars.


----------



## Madmolecule

I think they are well past the first several to shake out the upgrade process. I thought the last six months were testing the upgrade process. It could be tariffs, delaying the financial hit, lack of competent service personnel. I have only been denied so far from Tesla. Every correspondence still states they will let me know when and if I am available for the upgrade. No one from Tesla has even said that I am due the upgrade. This is their answer.
"Once it is available it will show up on your account as an outstanding work order to be performed"

I still have trouble believing Tesla after I was lied to that I would be given early access to updates as and early adopter. Adding a button that lets me request early releases, is not coming trough with a tweeted promise. I will give Tesla credit for all of their amazing accomplishments is a harsh market but I will not shill for them when they fall short on their promises.


----------



## StromTrooperM3

ibgeek said:


> Need References: See Elon's twitter feed and I believe it is also in some old Teslarati articles.


https://www.businessinsider.com/elon-musk-argues-twitter-not-factual-2019-11

I've never for a second believed that his Twitter would constitute official Tesla communication. Now apparently he's trying to say the same. I'm so sick of hearing "look at his Twitter" no how about I look at some communication from Tesla about any of this stuff


----------



## ibgeek

StromTrooperM3 said:


> https://www.businessinsider.com/elon-musk-argues-twitter-not-factual-2019-11
> 
> I've never for a second believed that his Twitter would constitute official Tesla communication. Now apparently he's trying to say the same. I'm so sick of hearing "look at his Twitter" no how about I look at some communication from Tesla about any of this stuff


You will note that I gave you two locations to find reference. Do with that info what you want. I really don't care.


----------



## Long Ranger

Madmolecule said:


> I think they are well past the first several to shake out the upgrade process.


It sure doesn't look to me like they've upgraded very many yet based upon the poll here. Only one model 3 upgraded out of 100 responses.
HW 3.0 Upgrade Poll


----------



## Madmolecule

I think there are over 400,000 model 3s with Hardware 2.5. My wife's 3 she purchased in the summer was in the 435K VIN numbers. Of those let say only 20,000 are eligible for the upgrade. So if you go with the poll of 1 in 100 at least 200 have been upgraded, so I think we are past a few. I have seen a few posts on this forum that they got the upgrade. They have been installing them since the spring in new models. I just feel it is time to take care of the early adopters before we are forgotten. I believe I am one excuse away from not getting the upgrade and my car value dropping dramatically.


----------



## Long Ranger

Madmolecule said:


> So if you go with the poll of 1 in 100 at least 200 have been upgraded, so I think we are past a few.


Ok, I think we're just splitting hairs over the definition of words like "few" and "several". I was also guessing that they've probably done a few hundred upgrades so far across all SCs. But to me, that means that if my car was being upgraded today, there's a pretty high probability that this could be the first upgrade ever performed by my service tech. I'm with @garsh, and I don't mind waiting until they've got more experience with this upgrade. I just don't see enough value in it yet to push it.


----------



## ig0p0g0

Madmolecule said:


> So if you go with the poll of 1 in 100 at least 200 have been upgraded, so I think we are past a few. .


No statistician would make any inference based on one hit in a sample size of 100, even if this were a scientific poll.


----------



## LUXMAN

garsh said:


> Frankly, I'm happy to wait until they've sorted out the upgrade process. There are going to be some mistakes made with the first several cars.


Yeah. Maybe. But sometimes I just can't help myself and push the button anyway


----------



## Konstantinos Kostis

Madmolecule said:


> What facts are you basing your zero difference on? Having that much more processing power makes zero difference? So you're saying decisions aren't made any faster not even at a fraction of a millisecond? You're also saying at 80 miles an hour a millisecond doesn't matter? Zero really?This is exactly why I don't have faith. As faith is belief with the absence of evidence. I will stay a skeptic. I agree with your fourth quarter 2020. If it's going to be that long as I think a lot of people believe even more reason why an email would be very comforting. the only reason I could see you for not putting the promise in writing is they don't intend to follow through with it. But maybe they're just too busy


You do realize at 80 mph your car will travel less than 2 inches in a milisecond, right? How does that matter, really?
Assuming both HW versions currently run the identical net the HW3 doesn't have much of an edge over HW2.5.
Will be different when different nets are running or just a more complex one like for FSD.

I'm curious when Tesla will start swapping the HW here in Europe. I have FSD but since I got my car end of March 2019 it still has the "old" HW.
I'm not in a panic, though, since I know how much time law makers will take to allow any of this on EU roads.


----------



## WonkoTheSane

Tesla is like a wife who takes forever to get ready. She's going to make you wait, you'll still love her. Seems like a lot of worrying about something we can't control.


----------



## Unplugged

LUXMAN said:


> Yeah. Maybe. But sometimes I just can't help myself and push the button anyway


Yep. I couldn't help myself and tried to set an appointment yesterday. (I figured why not "push the button anyway"?)

I know that some have speculated that the reason there are so few Model 3 hardware upgrades to FSD is because the cooling system is integrated into the dash components. I didn't have much hope that an appointment would be scheduled.

A few hours later, I got this response from Tesla:







​Hi Douglas,​​Your Mobile Service appointment for VIN 5YJ3E1EA7JF010xxx is confirmed for December 02, 2019.​​Your technician is scheduled to arrive between 2:30:00 PM and 4:30:00 PM. The technician will contact you before arrival and will wait for up to 15 minutes before moving onto their next scheduled appointment.​​Service Address:​xxxxxxxxxxxxxx, Irvine, CA, USA​​To modify, reschedule or cancel your appointment use your Tesla Mobile app. Please note that we may not be able to accommodate modifications made 72 hours prior to your appointment.​​If you have any questions, visit our Support Pages.​​*Note*: The day of your appointment you may see an update pending for your vehicle. Please *do not install* that update. This update has been sent by the Service Team and will be used to complete repairs on your Tesla. If you install the update before your appointment, we will have to resend the update to your car which will increase your appointment time depending on connectivity.​​Best regards,​The Tesla Team​
I found the *Note* interesting about sending out a software update before the hardware install.

So I guess I'll be reporting on the hardware upgrade next Monday. Stay tuned.


----------



## RichEV

Unplugged said:


> Yep. I couldn't help myself and tried to set an appointment yesterday. (I figured why not "push the button anyway"?)
> 
> I know that some have speculated that the reason there are so few Model 3 hardware upgrades to FSD is because the cooling system is integrated into the dash components. I didn't have much hope that an appointment would be scheduled.
> 
> A few hours later, I got this response from Tesla:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Hi Douglas,​​Your Mobile Service appointment for VIN 5YJ3E1EA7JF010xxx is confirmed for December 02, 2019.​​Your technician is scheduled to arrive between 2:30:00 PM and 4:30:00 PM. The technician will contact you before arrival and will wait for up to 15 minutes before moving onto their next scheduled appointment.​​Service Address:​xxxxxxxxxxxxxx, Irvine, CA, USA​​To modify, reschedule or cancel your appointment use your Tesla Mobile app. Please note that we may not be able to accommodate modifications made 72 hours prior to your appointment.​​If you have any questions, visit our Support Pages.​​*Note*: The day of your appointment you may see an update pending for your vehicle. Please *do not install* that update. This update has been sent by the Service Team and will be used to complete repairs on your Tesla. If you install the update before your appointment, we will have to resend the update to your car which will increase your appointment time depending on connectivity.​​Best regards,​The Tesla Team​
> I found the *Note* interesting about sending out a software update before the hardware install.
> 
> So I guess I'll be reporting on the hardware upgrade next Monday. Stay tuned.


Was the service request you submitted only for the HW3 upgrade, or did it include additional service?


----------



## Mr. Spacely

RichEV said:


> Was the service request you submitted only for the HW3 upgrade, or did it include additional service?


Yep. I bet they do any other service and no HW3 upgrade...


----------



## Unplugged

Mr. Spacely said:


> Yep. I bet they do any other service and no HW3 upgrade...


Nope. There is no other service request. Only a 2.5 to FSD upgrade service was requested. Also, note the* "NOTE"* that is on the email. There will be a software upgrade following the hardware swap.

(But maybe s/he will do that free oil change my Ford dealer promised me on my Focus Electric.)


----------



## Unplugged

Never mind. Tesla just sent me this text:

Hi, this is your Tesla OC Mobile Team. We were reviewing your upcoming appointment request for the FSD upgrade. While Tesla Service Centers did start performing FSD upgrades, they are only available for certain VIN ranges at this time. Tesla will be contacting you when it becomes available for your VIN. So at this time, please stand by until further notice. Thank you!​
Sort of strange that Tesla is restricting the upgrades to certain VINs. I wonder what that's about?


----------



## Mr. Spacely

Unplugged said:


> Nope. There is no other service request. Only a 2.5 to FSD upgrade service was requested. Also, note the* "NOTE"* that is on the email. There will be a software upgrade following the hardware swap.


I didn't think you would be receiving HW3. It is still a very rare upgrade for Model 3 owners...


----------



## Long Ranger

Unplugged said:


> Also, note the* "NOTE"* that is on the email. There will be a software upgrade following the hardware swap.


I think that's standard policy for all kinds of hardware replacements. My understanding is that they need to reinstall the software to sync the replacement part to your VIN. They did that for me when replacing my turn signal control module. They sometimes just push the same version you already have.


----------



## Skione65

Unplugged said:


> Never mind. Tesla just sent me this text:
> 
> Hi, this is your Tesla OC Mobile Team. We were reviewing your upcoming appointment request for the FSD upgrade. While Tesla Service Centers did start performing FSD upgrades, they are only available for certain VIN ranges at this time. Tesla will be contacting you when it becomes available for your VIN. So at this time, please stand by until further notice. Thank you!​
> Sort of strange that Tesla is restricting the upgrades to certain VINs. I wonder what that's about?


I figured they'd cancel on you. I've already gone this route with the same results!

Ski


----------



## JustTheTip

Unplugged said:


> Never mind. Tesla just sent me this text:
> 
> Hi, this is your Tesla OC Mobile Team. We were reviewing your upcoming appointment request for the FSD upgrade. While Tesla Service Centers did start performing FSD upgrades, they are only available for certain VIN ranges at this time. Tesla will be contacting you when it becomes available for your VIN. So at this time, please stand by until further notice. Thank you!​
> Sort of strange that Tesla is restricting the upgrades to certain VINs. I wonder what that's about?


It's the performance spoiler all over again. That took a year from delivery date. 😂


----------



## SkipperOFMO

Made an appt for HW3 retrofit, this was Tesla's reply.

This is Conner with Tesla Service. I am contacting you regarding your upcoming appointment on Dec 16th. We are unable to update your vehicles computer until the bulletin is populated in our system. Once the bulletin populates we will be able to install the HW3 computer and enable configuration for FSD. This does not mean FSD is active, just that the vehicle will receive FSD when deployed. If you have any other questions feel free to reach out to me. I am going to close out this ticket.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

Are you guys also bugging Santa to get your presents now?


----------



## TheeCatzMeow

Ok, I've not complained too much in general about Tesla... But Elon's tweet about FSD preview coming soon was followed up with a tweet saying HW3 would be needed for the preview.... 

I get they had to "stop the bleeding" aka stop building cars without HW3 but it's been 8 months now and there still isn't even a plan for when I'll get FSD which I paid for >1.5 years ago.

It's getting to be a bit much specially now that the very feature I paid for isn't available to me.


----------



## davidviolin

TheeCatzMeow said:


> Ok, I've not complained too much in general about Tesla... But Elon's tweet about FSD preview coming soon was followed up with a tweet saying HW3 would be needed for the preview....
> 
> I get they had to "stop the bleeding" aka stop building cars without HW3 but it's been 8 months now and there still isn't even a plan for when I'll get FSD which I paid for >1.5 years ago.
> 
> It's getting to be a bit much specially now that the very feature I paid for isn't available to me.


I agree, but what is bothering me even more is the fact autopilot has been pretty much useless to me since 42.1 update. It makes super hard breaking on the highway, not the usual phantom breaking, but almost emergency breaking. I've stopped using it completely. Does not matter if we have HW3 if software is not there to use it.


----------



## Kizzy

TheeCatzMeow said:


> Ok, I've not complained too much in general about Tesla... But Elon's tweet about FSD preview coming soon was followed up with a tweet saying HW3 would be needed for the preview....
> 
> I get they had to "stop the bleeding" aka stop building cars without HW3 but it's been 8 months now and there still isn't even a plan for when I'll get FSD which I paid for >1.5 years ago.
> 
> It's getting to be a bit much specially now that the very feature I paid for isn't available to me.


I secretly hope that when I get the update it's the second generation FSD computer that Musk mentioned was in development earlier this year…


----------



## Rick Steinwand

Kizzy said:


> I secretly hope that when I get the update it's the second generation FSD computer that Musk mentioned was in development earlier this year…


Be careful what you wish for. That sounds like a much-longer wait.


----------



## ibgeek

davidviolin said:


> I agree, but what is bothering me even more is the fact autopilot has been pretty much useless to me since 42.1 update. It makes super hard breaking on the highway, not the usual phantom breaking, but almost emergency breaking. I've stopped using it completely. Does not matter if we have HW3 if software is not there to use it.


Just drove to Vegas from the Bay Area and NOA was flawless. I haven't had any phantom breaking in months. The new feature that slows you a bit when you come up on a line of slower traffic to your left or right is noticeable but not jarring in any way. Plus you just tap the throttle and it's turned off for a while. If you are really seeing hard breaking for no reason, I would seriously recommend you get support involved.


----------



## ibgeek

To those getting antsy about when they will get the FSD Computer installed....


----------



## MelindaV

ibgeek said:


> To those getting antsy about when they will get the FSD Computer installed....
> 
> View attachment 31315


the forum software embeds tweets when posting their link, so others can interact with it. no need to post a screenshot of a tweet


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1208840481880150018


----------



## shareef777

ibgeek said:


> To those getting antsy about when they will get the FSD Computer installed....
> 
> View attachment 31315


I'd rather he say "it'll get here when it gets here". Cause that's better than any "Elon Standard Time" estimate.


----------



## airj1012

So back to retrofits...

Are they tied to your VIN? Earlier VINs first?


----------



## FRC

airj1012 said:


> So back to retrofits...
> 
> Are they tied to your VIN? Earlier VINs first?


 "No one knows what goes on behind the curtain"


----------



## MelindaV

airj1012 said:


> So back to retrofits...
> 
> Are they tied to your VIN? Earlier VINs first?


no. going from point A to B isn't really Tesla's way. more like B-F-K-A-8-C-


----------



## iChris93

ibgeek said:


> I use Pihole. It's a hole house filter.


As do I and I can see the embedded tweets. May need to adjust your lists.


----------



## Ksb466

Different perspective from those impatient on the pace of hw3 install. so far the only gain is a few visuals. Cool, but after seeing it a few times, likely mood changes to “what’s next?”. By waiting we will have newer equipment (it maters more 10 yrs from now than today), they will improve the upgrade process, work through any production imperfections that may exist & figure out now retain settings. So, for now I’m fine waiting 3 months, or until it benefits our driving.


----------



## slacker775

Ksb466 said:


> Different perspective from those impatient on the pace of hw3 install. so far the only gain is a few visuals. Cool, but after seeing it a few times, likely mood changes to "what's next?". By waiting we will have newer equipment (it maters more 10 yrs from now than today), they will improve the upgrade process, work through any production imperfections that may exist & figure out now retain settings. So, for now I'm fine waiting 3 months, or until it benefits our driving.


Lots of truth to this. While it'd be super cool to be able to say you were the first person to get upgraded, it would really suck to have that upgrade be full of glitches requiring multiple trips to an SC. Having the kinks sorted out, any potentially issues with the 1.0 chips & boards resolved means a smoother process for us all. This is not unlike having to wait while other reservation holders slowly started getting their cars. We've all forgotten that stuff and are now enjoying driving the car and seeing the progress made as the months go by. By May-June of next year, the whole waiting for upgrades thing could be a memory.


----------



## TheeCatzMeow

slacker775 said:


> Lots of truth to this. While it'd be super cool to be able to say you were the first person to get upgraded, it would really suck to have that upgrade be full of glitches requiring multiple trips to an SC. Having the kinks sorted out, any potentially issues with the 1.0 chips & boards resolved means a smoother process for us all. This is not unlike having to wait while other reservation holders slowly started getting their cars. We've all forgotten that stuff and are now enjoying driving the car and seeing the progress made as the months go by. By May-June of next year, the whole waiting for upgrades thing could be a memory.


I hear both of you... but the cars being produced starting April 1 have one hardware difference... just the FSD computer. Agree we want the process itself as easy as possible but there shouldn't really be any hardware issues from the upgrade. In fact, I'd like to point out there are more people reporting software bugs with 2.5 hardware over 3.0 hardware. Which honestly makes sense, if I managed at Tesla I'd always want our 3.0 hardware tested more (simply for the fact that way more cars have 3/0 hardware.)


----------



## slacker775

Anecdotal reports of ‘bugs’ on here have zero qualification for counts of actual issues with the cars, hardware or software so don’t let that color your view of things. While it certainly can be annoying that they’ve been putting in the new hardware into new cars since April, consider in that scenario that the change is effectively swapping out the bin of HW2.5 computers with new HW3 computers (probably slightly oversimplified). Getting the replacements out in the field requires:
Developing the upgrade procedure 
Coordinating with the customers to schedule the install
Dealing with inevitable fallout from the couple percent that go south for whatever reason 
All the service center time to perform those operations taking away from the all of the other services

The impact difference is night and day. And coming from a ‘customer service’ type of function, I can tell you plain and simply that whenever anything impacts the ‘customer’ it’s a completely different deal than something that is ‘behind the scenes’.


----------



## TheeCatzMeow

Kizzy said:


> I secretly hope that when I get the update it's the second generation FSD computer that Musk mentioned was in development earlier this year…





slacker775 said:


> Anecdotal reports of 'bugs' on here have zero qualification for counts of actual issues with the cars, hardware or software so don't let that color your view of things. While it certainly can be annoying that they've been putting in the new hardware into new cars since April, consider in that scenario that the change is effectively swapping out the bin of HW2.5 computers with new HW3 computers (probably slightly oversimplified). Getting the replacements out in the field requires:
> Developing the upgrade procedure
> Coordinating with the customers to schedule the install
> Dealing with inevitable fallout from the couple percent that go south for whatever reason
> All the service center time to perform those operations taking away from the all of the other services
> 
> The impact difference is night and day. And coming from a 'customer service' type of function, I can tell you plain and simply that whenever anything impacts the 'customer' it's a completely different deal than something that is 'behind the scenes'.


Lot of words to just agree with my original post... ["I'm frustrated 8 months and we still don't even have a plan"]


----------



## nonStopSwagger

For those who got the upgrade, any improvements regarding phantom breaking? 

My 2.5 car does it once or twice per trip. Tends to happen more on secondary rural roads with light oncoming traffic while rounding a slight bend. Even on well marked roads with a center line. Note this is just with TACC enabled.


----------



## NR4P

I used the app to schedule a service visit for HW3 upgrade. Figured it was a long shot.

A few hours later I received a txt from the service center stating my VIN does not show eligible yet. Check back in a few weeks.
Is that confirmation VINs will be called out in some priority order? Oldest first? Geography?

I did ask if any had been scheduled and is there an estimated time frame but that was not answered.


----------



## TheeCatzMeow

NR4P said:


> I used the app to schedule a service visit for HW3 upgrade. Figured it was a long shot.
> 
> A few hours later I received a txt from the service center stating my VIN does not show eligible yet. Check back in a few weeks.
> Is that confirmation VINs will be called out in some priority order? Oldest first? Geography?
> 
> I did ask if any had been scheduled and is there an estimated time frame but that was not answered.


There's a whole thread about HW3 upgrades. Many have requested a service visit and we certainly have established its by VIN priority. Though you're the first to note "check back in a few weeks" are those your words or the service department?


----------



## Hdez

NR4P said:


> I used the app to schedule a service visit for HW3 upgrade. Figured it was a long shot.
> 
> A few hours later I received a txt from the service center stating my VIN does not show eligible yet. Check back in a few weeks.
> Is that confirmation VINs will be called out in some priority order? Oldest first? Geography?
> 
> I did ask if any had been scheduled and is there an estimated time frame but that was not answered.


Just curious, what are the first 3 digits of your VIN S/N? I'm also in So Fla and my VIN S/N is 326xxx


----------



## Rick Steinwand

Why don't we wait until we have several people saying they had HW3 installed before we start bugging service?

We already know it's a difficult upgrade that won't be done in the field without special equipment and they won't do it until your board comes in... the board assigned to your VIN.


----------



## TheeCatzMeow

Hdez said:


> Just curious, what are the first 3 digits of your VIN S/N? I'm also in So Fla and my VIN S/N is 326xxx


I'm not the person you asked but I'm 119XXX and was told my VIN isn't up like 2-3 weeks ago.


----------



## NR4P

TheeCatzMeow said:


> There's a whole thread about HW3 upgrades. Many have requested a service visit and we certainly have established its by VIN priority. Though you're the first to note "check back in a few weeks" are those your words or the service department?


----------



## NR4P

Hdez said:


> Just curious, what are the first 3 digits of your VIN S/N? I'm also in So Fla and my VIN S/N is 326xxx


024xxx


----------



## Chris350

In South Florida.... VIN #25XXX - Was just at service for a 12V replacement.... No HW3 for me on 12/24....


----------



## RJM3

In Tx, my VIN 104xxx was upgraded to HW3


----------



## Alighieri256

I set an appointment yesterday for HW3 retro (among other things) and got the following: "Your vehicle is not yet eligible. You will receive a notification once you are."


----------



## Skione65

RJM3 said:


> In Tx, my VIN 104xxx was upgraded to HW3


Seriously? Or trolling? If not that's the best news yet. Deets: You contact them, they contact you or in for Service and it was done?

Ski


----------



## Long Ranger

RJM3 said:


> In Tx, my VIN 104xxx was upgraded to HW3


Model X, not Model 3, right? The S and X have been getting upgrades for awhile, but not many on the 3 yet.


----------



## garsh

Long Ranger said:


> Model X, not Model 3, right? The S and X have been getting upgrades for awhile, but not many on the 3 yet.


Good point. @RJM3's info says that he owns an X, not a 3. Did you get a 3 and just haven't gotten around to updating your bio here?


----------



## Skione65

RJM3 said:


> In Tx, my VIN 104xxx was upgraded to HW3


For Gods sake....PLEASE specific your build, date, loc etc. otherwise hopping on here and saying "I got HW3"!!! is totally pointless.

Ski


----------



## RJM3

2018 Model X with FSD in Houston TX upgraded in Dec 2019. Originally I was going to get Model 3 (hence the username). I made service appt for leaking falcon wings and got the surprise upgrade.


----------



## Bigriver

RJM3 said:


> 2018 Model X with FSD in Houston TX upgraded in Dec 2019. Originally I was going to get Model 3 (hence the username). I made service appt for leaking falcon wings and got the surprise upgrade.


Can I presume you have MCU2?


----------



## RJM3

Bigriver said:


> Can I presume you have MCU2?


 Yes


----------



## W.W.

For those with that have received upgrade, Does your processing speed seem to be improved? e.g when entering destinations etc when there is usually a lag?


----------



## garsh

W.W. said:


> For those with that have received upgrade, Does your processing speed seem to be improved? e.g when entering destinations etc when there is usually a lag?


That is handled by the MCU, not the FSD computer. The MCU isn't being upgraded.


----------



## nonStopSwagger

Anybody in the north east of the USA get this yet on a 3?


----------



## Rick Steinwand

Reports of HW3 upgrades are starting, but could take 5 hours to perform, when they go well. This one did not:

https://www.teslarati.com/tesla-full-self-driving-hw3-upgrade-full-details-lessons-learned/

Apparently calibration is needed, which is a long process too.


----------



## nonStopSwagger

Rick Steinwand said:


> Reports of HW3 upgrades are starting, but could take 5 hours to perform, when they go well. This one did not:
> 
> https://www.teslarati.com/tesla-full-self-driving-hw3-upgrade-full-details-lessons-learned/
> 
> Apparently calibration is needed, which is a long process too.


I saw that article earlier today. She is a YouTuber in CA.

It does feel like it's going to be a very slow messy rollout. She ordered FSD when it went on sale in Feb 2019, for less than I paid for my June 2018 FSD order. And she gets priority?

Hoping Tesla at least holds off rolling out real FSD capability until everyone gets their upgrade.


----------



## khorton

nonStopSwagger said:


> I saw that article earlier today. She is a YouTuber in CA.
> 
> It does feel like it's going to be a very slow messy rollout. She ordered FSD when it went on sale in Feb 2019, for less than I paid for my June 2018 FSD order. And she gets priority?


They had her car for five days while they did the upgrade. It may be smart to let other folks be the guinea pigs as they work the kinks out of the upgrade process.


----------



## nonStopSwagger

khorton said:


> They had her car for five days while they did the upgrade. It may be smart to let other folks be the guinea pigs as they work the kinks out of the upgrade process.


I'll gladly let them take my car this week, if I get it back in 5 days with HW3. Won't be the first time they have had it that long. 😀


----------



## Spiffywerks

Well I scheduled for Jan 25 to install HW3, but will see if that actually happens!
I got my car Feb 2018.


----------



## Chris350

Looks like most of not all of these upgrades are still CA only...

FL is a long way away for mine it appears.


----------



## FRC

nonStopSwagger said:


> I'll gladly let them take my car this week, if I get it back in 5 days with HW3. Won't be the first time they have had it that long. 😀


I'll gladly wait 5 months for mine, if that what it takes to have a 5 hour rework done correctly.


----------



## nonStopSwagger

FRC said:


> I'll gladly wait 5 months for mine, if that what it takes to have a 5 hour rework done correctly.


I read somewhere it's only an ordeal for early model 3s, the wiring is not plug and play on those cars. Soldering etc.

Anything built in the 2nd half of 2018 onwards is allegedly straightforward, as they were building them with the upgrade in mind.

Anyway, here's to hoping we all get an upgrade before they push real FSD features, and not just visualizations of what the car sees.


----------



## tencate

nonStopSwagger said:


> I read somewhere it's only an ordeal for early module 3s, the wiring is not plug and play on those cars. Soldering etc.


That's me, we'll see. Reports from NM are that there's been a demo hardware upgrade install done in the state, presumably by Mobile Service since that's all we have. Should be interesting regardless of how it rolls out. I'm patient. I can wait.


----------



## EchoCharlie3189

I got confirmation today that HW3 retrofits for model 3s will not be mobile service as there is a coolant line involved. They said they are focusing on S/X upgrades first then they will sort out model 3s.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

Our Ranger said he'd have to wait for equipment to do the install and would probably have to rent a building and do all of them at once. Considering how valuable heated garage space is in the midwest in the winter, I suspect we're looking at spring, at the earliest. That was before we found out that 5 hours per vehicle is required.


----------



## barjohn

I'm getting mine upgraded as I type this sitting in the Tampa Tesla Service center. I'm excited to finally have my car upgraded. I purchased FSD when it went on sale for $2k for EAP owners. I bought the car in CA and recently moved to Sarasota, FL.


----------



## Mr. Spacely

barjohn said:


> I'm getting mine upgraded as I type this sitting in the Tampa Tesla Service center. I'm excited to finally have my car upgraded. I purchased FSD when it went on sale for $2k for EAP owners. I bought the car in CA and recently moved to Sarasota, FL.


Tell us more. When did you buy the car? Is the car in for other service? Did they suggest the HW3 upgrade?


----------



## iChris93

Mr. Spacely said:


> Tell us more. When did you buy the car? Is the car in for other service? Did they suggest the HW3 upgrade?


And are they doing it while you wait, @barjohn?


----------



## barjohn

I originally made an appointment to check for battery range dropping and one other minor thing. Someone from Tesla called me to say they looked at my vehicle remotely and that everything was ok with the items I made the appointment to have looked at but that they had the computer for my car and to go ahead and bring it in to have the computer upgrade done. My car was purchased in April 2018 in Costa Mesa, CA.


----------



## barjohn

Yes, I am waiting on it. They are also replacing pins on the charging port as part of a service bulletin. They said 3-5 hours depending on how the software upgrades go.


----------



## iChris93

barjohn said:


> I originally made an appointment to check for battery range dropping and one other minor thing. Someone from Tesla called me to say they looked at my vehicle remotely and that everything was ok with the items I made the appointment to have looked at but that they had the computer for my car and to go ahead and bring it in to have the computer upgrade done. My car was purchased in April 2018 in Costa Mesa, CA.


It sucks that if we have no issues with our vehicles, we may never know they have the computer for our car waiting for us.


----------



## jimmyle1511

What went wrong with your range battery drop?
What is your last vin number? Wonder if they randomly select vin or go by ascending order.

thanks

im in FL tampa bay as well, bought car in August 18 FSD



barjohn said:


> I originally made an appointment to check for battery range dropping and one other minor thing. Someone from Tesla called me to say they looked at my vehicle remotely and that everything was ok with the items I made the appointment to have looked at but that they had the computer for my car and to go ahead and bring it in to have the computer upgrade done. My car was purchased in April 2018 in Costa Mesa, CA.


----------



## Mr. Spacely

jimmyle1511 said:


> I'm in FL Tampa Bay as well; bought the car in August 18 FSD


Me too. I can be at the Tampa Service Center in 30 minutes if they have plenty of HW3 sitting around... LOL.


----------



## TeslaTony310

nonStopSwagger said:


> I saw that article earlier today. She is a YouTuber in CA.
> 
> It does feel like it's going to be a very slow messy rollout. She ordered FSD when it went on sale in Feb 2019, for less than I paid for my June 2018 FSD order. And she gets priority?
> 
> Hoping Tesla at least holds off rolling out real FSD capability until everyone gets their upgrade.


She got her car before you, is probably why.


----------



## barjohn

Update: I now have a HDW 3 car! I was there before they opened at 8am and it took until about 2:30pm before it was completed. All my personalized setting were gone as was my Homelink. A few things to note. My car was originally a CA car and my VIN is in the 17,000s. My early update could have been due to my original address being in CA and a low VIN. Like the rest of you, I have no idea. I did have one issue I noticed before I left the SC and that was my right USB port was not working. I took it back into service and they just did a reboot and that reset it and brought it back. It seems there is a software bug that can cause this.

I drove the 60+ miles from y home to the SC using Nav on Autopilot and on HDW 2.5 it did not drive smoothly but rather kept making small lane corrections which were worse on sharper turns. After HDW 3 I noticed on the drive back using NoA that the straight line driving was significantly smoother, like it was on earlier releases and the turns were much improved but still not 100% as good. Lane changes were really quick and good. The lag between what you see and what is displayed is almost imperceptible. It's great to see stop signs and traffic lights along with temporary road markers like barrels and pylons. All in all it was worth sitting there all day. Bring on the feature complete...I'm ready for it!!!


----------



## barjohn

Note the description of the repair:


----------



## Derik

Nice. I'm only like a month behind you and even had the same delivery location. 
Gives me some hope that'll I'll get the upgrade sooner then later.
But, nothing wrong with my car to even try to ask the service deparment for an appointment.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

We have one ranger that takes care of ND & SD and no shop. He needs the equipment and a shop to rent. I anticipate we'll be waiting until spring.


----------



## bsunny

I'm totally changing the subject (sorry Mods) and hope to not come across as snarky, but @Rick Steinwand, I have a serious (albeit unimportant-just seriously curious) question.
In your signature file:
"Dual motor turbo, silver metallic, 18" T-Sportline TST wheels, PUP-white, EAP, FSD", I noticed the word "turbo".
Is this becoming a new nickname, for a performance model even though EV's do not use turbines? Or does this have some other meaning I am missing? 🤔


----------



## Rick Steinwand

bsunny said:


> I'm totally changing the subject (sorry Mods) and hope to not come across as snarky, but @Rick Steinwand, I have a serious (albeit unimportant-just seriously curious) question.
> In your signature file:
> "Dual motor turbo, silver metallic, 18" T-Sportline TST wheels, PUP-white, EAP, FSD", I noticed the word "turbo".
> Is this becoming a new nickname, for a performance model even though EV's do not use turbines? Or does this have some other meaning I am missing? 🤔


Elon made fun of the term "turbo" for EV's and I decided to adopt it since buying the $2k upgrade. I'm sure I'm not alone in using the term.


----------



## Long Ranger

barjohn said:


> Update: I now have a HDW 3 car!


Congrats!
Just in case you're not aware, there's another thread with a poll where you can be one of the first few to say you got it:
HW3 Upgrade Poll


----------



## GDN

Rick Steinwand said:


> Elon made fun of the term "turbo" for EV's and I decided to adopt it since buying the $2k upgrade. I'm sure I'm not alone in using the term.


Oh- you're not alone. It's you and Porsche. There is no such thing in the EV world.


----------



## bsunny

Rick Steinwand said:


> Elon made fun of the term "turbo" for EV's and I decided to adopt it since buying the $2k upgrade. I'm sure I'm not alone in using the term.


Ahhh. So not a performance model but the FSD upgrade. 
I wondered if it was a little tongue-in-cheek wink at Elon's tweet to Porsche. Its great to find humor along our way. ☺


----------



## iChris93

barjohn said:


> Update: I now have a HDW 3 car! I was there before they opened at 8am and it took until about 2:30pm before it was completed. All my personalized setting were gone as was my Homelink. A few things to note. My car was originally a CA car and my VIN is in the 17,000s. My early update could have been due to my original address being in CA and a low VIN. Like the rest of you, I have no idea. I did have one issue I noticed before I left the SC and that was my right USB port was not working. I took it back into service and they just did a reboot and that reset it and brought it back. It seems there is a software bug that can cause this.
> 
> I drove the 60+ miles from y home to the SC using Nav on Autopilot and on HDW 2.5 it did not drive smoothly but rather kept making small lane corrections which were worse on sharper turns. After HDW 3 I noticed on the drive back using NoA that the straight line driving was significantly smoother, like it was on earlier releases and the turns were much improved but still not 100% as good. Lane changes were really quick and good. The lag between what you see and what is displayed is almost imperceptible. It's great to see stop signs and traffic lights along with temporary road markers like barrels and pylons. All in all it was worth sitting there all day. Bring on the feature complete...I'm ready for it!!!


Wonder if smoothness was just due to a recalibration.


----------



## tencate

barjohn said:


> My car was originally a CA car and my VIN is in the 17,000s. My early update could have been due to my original address being in CA and a low VIN.


Nope. Same here and my car's VIN is in the 2000s. But you DO have a Service Center, maybe that matters too.


----------



## StromTrooperM3

barjohn said:


> my right USB port was not working


I noticed today my left USB port was not supplying power to my jeda v2. Unplugged a few times both into the car and into the pad. Rebooted phone.

Had a stretch of road I didn't need the nav so did a double wheel reboot on the move and it corrected itself.

First time I've seen this happen ever... Just dropping it for others. Right port with sd card Teslacam seemed unaffected, but I haven't checked the footage


----------



## garsh

Rick Steinwand said:


> Elon made fun of the term "turbo" for EV's and I decided to adopt it since buying the $2k upgrade. I'm sure I'm not alone in using the term.





bsunny said:


> Ahhh. So not a performance model but the FSD upgrade.


I think he's talking about the $2000 Acceleration Boost upgrade for AWD cars, not the FSD upgrade.


----------



## FRC

StromTrooperM3 said:


> I noticed today my left USB port was not supplying power to my jeda v2. Unplugged a few times both into the car and into the pad. Rebooted phone.
> 
> Had a stretch of road I didn't need the nav so did a double wheel reboot on the move and it corrected itself.
> 
> First time I've seen this happen ever... Just dropping it for others. Right port with sd card Teslacam seemed unaffected, but I haven't checked the footage


There have been many reports of those OEM ports being faulty and going bad. My left port went out, like yours, and came back on it's own before it went out permanently. Mobile replaced the unit about 6 months ago. To date, I've had no further issue.


----------



## RichEV

barjohn said:


> I originally made an appointment to check for battery range dropping and one other minor thing. Someone from Tesla called me to say they looked at my vehicle remotely and that everything was ok with the items I made the appointment to have looked at but that they had the computer for my car and to go ahead and bring it in to have the computer upgrade done. My car was purchased in April 2018 in Costa Mesa, CA.


Good news!


----------



## SkipperOFMO

Rick Steinwand said:


> Elon made fun of the term "turbo" for EV's and I decided to adopt it since buying the $2k upgrade. I'm sure I'm not alone in using the term.


Not sure about a Turbo but I filled up with premium electricity today, not the car flies... What??? Didn't you? LOL


----------



## bsunny

garsh said:


> I think he's talking about the $2000 Acceleration Boost upgrade for AWD cars, not the FSD upgrade.


Duh. I forgot about that upgrade since I had no interest in even more performance than I have in my non-perf, non-"turbo", super-fast-enough-anytime-I-need-it, M3. Thanks for the correction. 👍☺


----------



## Rick Steinwand

garsh said:


> I think he's talking about the $2000 Acceleration Boost upgrade for AWD cars, not the FSD upgrade.


Correct. (How far off-topic are we now?)


----------



## Apl199

Did the same with my (barely) sub 10,000 VIN a few days ago. Took a day to complete and now I see cones and traffic lights and more details. Just set the appointment on the app and for reason said HW3 and that was it. Amazing how little fuss.


----------



## slotti

low 13000 vin here. Car is early april 2018 and I have 3 service centers around me. nothing ....


----------



## Mr. Spacely

I have a 300,xxx VIN and don't live in California. At this rate,* when do you thing I'll get HW3?* With City FSD rolling out "soon," I may be angry that I don't have HW3 yet. Heck, I'm already jealous that I can't see cones, stop lights, stop signs, etc...


----------



## harrison987

I just got HW3.

I simply called the service center and asked if they could install it... And they put it in today.

Mike


----------



## harrison987

Not sure if other people are doing this...

But as I was not sure if there was a waiting list... Or if Tesla was going to call me direct... But I scheduled service for software hardware... And asked for the HW3

It was just installed this afternoon.

Mike


----------



## sduck

You should post this in the dedicated threads about this. Actually, the mods will probably move this, so ignore me.
(EDIT: oh, I see you already did, besides creating this thread. I guess you're pretty excited about it! Still waiting, like most of the rest of us who don't live in CA.)


----------



## Kizzy

harrison987 said:


> I just got HW3.
> 
> I simply called the service center and asked if they could install it... And they put it in today.
> 
> Mike


I'm not going to contact them or schedule an appointment (unless something breaks/maintenance) and see if they ever reach out to me…


----------



## Skione65

harrison987 said:


> I just got HW3.
> 
> I simply called the service center and asked if they could install it... And they put it in today.
> 
> Mike


@harrison987,

What VIN range? I think your close to my delivery date.....Sept '18.
Disregard.....see it in your Sig! Getting close! 63XXX for me.....
Ski


----------



## iChris93

Skione65 said:


> @harrison987,
> 
> What VIN range? I think your close to my delivery date.....Sept '18.
> Disregard.....see it in your Sig! Getting close! 63XXX for me.....
> Ski


He's west cost though.


----------



## Zek

garsh said:


> I think he's talking about the $2000 Acceleration Boost upgrade for AWD cars, not the FSD upgrade.


Garsh - its possible hw 2.5 is maxed out and slow camera frame rate is the cause of ping-pong effect. Read the post about 2.5 -> 3 fixing it.


----------



## iChris93

Zak said:


> Garsh - its possible hw 2.5 is maxed out and slow camera frame rate is the cause of ping-pong effect. Read the post about 2.5 -> 3 fixing it.


Yeah. I don't think so. More likely, a recalibration with HW3 fixed it.


----------



## GDN

Ping pong was introduced with a SW release, right? No one had it, then most did. Why are we looking for a million ways to fix it? SW will fix it. Not much different than phantom braking, bad wipers, etc. I wish it didn't take as long as they do and I wish we didn't have such regression in the SW at times, but I'm not sure I understand the ping pong conversation any longer.


----------



## John Di Cecco

I live in IL and car was in for a minor issue. I asked if I could have my HW3 upgrade given my car was there. Car was eligible, and they had the part so no issues, and HW3 was installed.


----------



## Zek

iChris93 said:


> Yeah. I don't think so. More likely, a recalibration with HW3 fixed it.


How exactly would recalibration fix it? My money is on hw2.5 being maxed out and having a low frame rate.
mental exercise: your an Ai brain driving in a box with low-resolution gray images at 20fps, on a slight turn you do your best but oversteer to the left, next frame you oversteer to the right


----------



## iChris93

Zak said:


> How exactly would recalibration fix it? My money is on hw2.5 being maxed out and having a low frame rate.
> mental exercise: your an Ai brain driving in a box with low-resolution gray images at 20fps, on a slight turn you do your best but oversteer to the left, next frame you oversteer to the right


Here is someone on Reddit saying a recalibration fixed it for them:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/ejnwwj

And here is a post on Twitter by greentheonly suggesting everything currently done on HW3.0 can be done on HW2.5:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1209130057727401984


----------



## GDN

Don't we all recall close to a year ago I would swear some 2.5 cars were displaying orange barrels on the screen when seen. I truly believe Tesla has separated the software and they are crippling 2.5. It may be for a good reason, but they are doing it.


----------



## iChris93

GDN said:


> Don't we all recall close to a year ago I would swear some 2.5 cars were displaying orange barrels on the screen when seen. I truly believe Tesla has separated the software and they are crippling 2.5. It may be for a good reason, but they are doing it.


I don't know about displaying it but I definitely got warnings on the screen about NoA being limited because of being in a construction zone.


----------



## GDN

iChris93 said:


> I don't know about displaying it but I definitely got warnings on the screen about NoA being limited because of being in a construction zone.


You likely are correct. I've looked everywhere for a picture and can't find it. If it existed someone would have displayed it by now, so maybe it was only warnings. I found this reference to over a year ago when the warnings started. 
https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...-2018-48-34a883d-12-07-2018.10219/post-187095


----------



## francoisp

By the time the upgrade cycle reaches Ohio maybe we'll be on HW4.


----------



## Firewired

Had my Sept '18 delivery Vin 74XXX car in for service last week. I asked about about the upgrade. I have been FSD since delivery, they said they have done about 10, no Model 3s. None for me...Yet.


----------



## Zek

iChris93 said:


> Here is someone on Reddit saying a recalibration fixed it for them:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/ejnwwj
> 
> And here is a post on Twitter by greentheonly suggesting everything currently done on HW3.0 can be done on HW2.5:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1209130057727401984


Cool cool - according to this "sonar sensors calibration" I guess we use sonar on highway to feel the lines in order to Ping pong 🏓 - cool 😎

HW2.5 is close to being maxed out (today) tesla admitted as much. Its working at only 20fps with some other reductions in the input. Stop light and recognition was capable of working when the NN was smaller and required less CPU %. Right now thats no longer the case.

HW 3 is able to process input from all the cameras at 60fps with two redundant NN running


----------



## iChris93

Zak said:


> Cool cool - according to this "sonar sensors calibration" I guess we use sonar on highway to feel the lines in order to Ping pong 🏓 - cool 😎


Perhaps, if you think more critically, you can recall that in V10 Tesla changed the lane centering so it now shifts away from other vehicles while staying in the lane. This could depend on sonar so if the sonar lost calibration, it could cause an issue.

It is possible this is not a calibration issue, but it's still something that can be fixed with software since it was not an issue before the latest builds. 


Zak said:


> HW2.5 is close to being maxed out (today) tesla admitted as much. Its working at only 20fps with some other reductions in the input. Stop light and recognition was capable of working when the NN was smaller and required less CPU %. Right now thats no longer the case.


Close to being maxed, is not being maxed out. If the NN are too much for HW2.5, why push those to HW2.5?


----------



## Zek

iChris93 said:


> Perhaps, if you think more critically, you can recall that in V10 Tesla changed the lane centering so it now shifts away from other vehicles while staying in the lane. This could depend on sonar so if the sonar lost calibration, it could cause an issue.
> 
> It is possible this is not a calibration issue, but it's still something that can be fixed with software since it was not an issue before the latest builds.
> 
> Close to being maxed, is not being maxed out. If the NN are too much for HW2.5, why push those to HW2.5?


No need to think criticaly just listen to Musk tell it how it is: "We can process on the order of 100 frames a second and we really need to do a lot of work in terms of cropping the frames, and sort of bending the pixels, and not going to full resolution on all cameras, that kind of thing with the current hardware." "We're at full frames, full resolution with the Tesla hardware. All cameras, at full resolution, full frames, and it still hasn't tapped out," Musk said.

Current hardware (2.5) can process about 100 frames total per second from all the cameras! With lots of hard work and cropping and reducing resolution etc... think old glitchy video games running on hardware.

Tesla hardware (3) can process 60fps full resolution full color from all the 8 cameras leading to 480 frames per second with room to spare. This is a staggering, think top of the line new hardware thats optimized!
Not sure why this is even an argument as Tesla has clearly figured out HW3 is needed.
There have been numerous folks that said going from hw2.5 to 3 fixed several hesitation problems and smoothed out autopilot behavior.

NN will grow significantly over the next several years in order to become good at driving. True FSD may need HW4 in order to have more redundancy.

You can totaly boot up iPhone 1 and like watch a video on it over 2G connection - will totally work but will be glitchy.

If we practice a little critical thinking like you asked, we arrive at the following: Tesla kept pushing NN upgrades including "smart summon" and "noa" in order to recognize revenue as profit in 2019 and move the money from the liability bucket acording to standard accounting rules. Please read tesla financials and look over my old Smart Summon is rolling out thread.

City driving needs HW3 - as soon as some large number of cars have HW3 tesla will push city driving and recognize that profit as well. Good for the stock! Bad for TeslaQ

I am a huge Tesla fan boy! Lets not fight


----------



## Zek

Good Video! This guys Drivez


----------



## Achooo

harrison987 said:


> Not sure if other people are doing this...
> 
> But as I was not sure if there was a waiting list... Or if Tesla was going to call me direct... But I scheduled service for software hardware... And asked for the HW3
> 
> It was just installed this afternoon.
> 
> Mike


Which service center did you go to?


----------



## ibgeek

I figured what the heck and tried to schedule an appointment for FSD Computer upgrade. (I got my M3 in April of 2019 directly from the factory in Fremont CA)

The response I got was very polite and stated the following:

_"This is Tesla Virtual Service reaching out regarding your upcoming service visit. The hardware for full-self driving is not yet available for your vin. This is being released in stages and unfortunately a different department determines the order in which this is released and we do not have a say. We recommend checking back at your next service appointment. Unless you have any additional concerns we are happy to assist with cancelling your appointment. Please confirm you have received this message. Thank You, Tesla Service"_

Now I think there might be some code in this response. "We recommend checking back at your next service appointment." That might be the ticket for cutting in line and it would line up with some of what I'm seeing online.


----------



## slotti

So I figured I would schedule it as well. Originally the system had me scheduled for mobile service, which I knew would not work, and I expected the same email as others. But what I got today is this:

Hello this is Tesla mobile service. Your appointment has been transferred to your preferred service center, Agoura Hills

Funny part, it is not my preferred service center. We will see. 

Vin in the low 13xxx. April 2018 car.


----------



## RichEV

Local service said:

"We have not started doing those retrofits on M3 (more complex than MS/MX) in Tucson, or in AZ as far as I am aware, but it is coming soon. I have checked your VIN number and the retrofit bulletin is not yet active. I am not sure if you will receive a notification to schedule in your app or not, please check in again in a month or so if that has not happened."


----------



## Bigriver

RichEV said:


> We have not started doing those retrofits on M3 (more complex than MS/MX)


I would add a footnote to the MS/MX statement. My understanding is that they are currently only doing MS/MX with MCU2 which is a design change that came out around April 2018. There are complexities with the original MCU 1 design and I've not heard of any of those cars getting the HW3 upgrade yet.


----------



## JustTheTip

Mr. Spacely said:


> I have a 300,xxx VIN and don't live in California. At this rate,* when do you thing I'll get HW3?* With City FSD rolling out "soon," I may be angry that I don't have HW3 yet. Heck, I'm already jealous that I can't see cones, stop lights, stop signs, etc...


2022.


----------



## Maynerd

My friend is getting his HW3 installed and I stood in line for my reservation (he didn't) and got my car 3 months before he did! The service center said my HW hasn't been released for my vin yet. WTF. GRUMBLE.


----------



## SkipperOFMO

I live in Saint Louis and scheduled a HW3 upgrade through the app and was notified my appointment was confirmed. Last fine I did this I received an email from customer support saying it wasn’t current available. So we’ll see.


----------



## SkipperOFMO

SkipperOFMO said:


> I live in Saint Louis and scheduled a HW3 upgrade through the app and was notified my appointment was confirmed. Last fine I did this I received an email from customer support saying it wasn't current available. So we'll see.


Just received a Message from customer service saying it's a go.


----------



## Mr. Spacely

If you bought the car in 2019 I bet they don't install it. When did you buy and what is your approx. VIN?


----------



## SkipperOFMO

It’s always possible unless Natalie from customer service is incorrect. They offered ranger service but I wanted a loaner car so it’ll be done at my local service center.


----------



## TeslaTony310

SkipperOFMO said:


> Just received a Message from customer service saying it's a go.


What VIN range and when did you get the car??


----------



## DocScott

Maynerd said:


> My friend is getting his HW3 installed and I stood in line for my reservation (he didn't) and got my car 3 months before he did! The service center said my HW hasn't been released for my vin yet. WTF. GRUMBLE.


Of course, you did get your _car_ 3 months before he did...


----------



## StromTrooperM3

FrancoisP said:


> By the time the upgrade cycle reaches Ohio maybe we'll be on HW4.


Try NY. By the time we see a service center there will be a Model 4


----------



## Cwoolum

I got my HW3 retrofit 2 weeks ago. I requested it in the app since I needed a new taillight and had to make an appointment anyway. I have VIN 0005XX and did not originally purchase FSD but upgraded it earlier this year.


----------



## tivoboy

I have to have a suspension item RE-FIXED, I'm going to ask for the HW3 at that time. Maybe they will take pity on me since I've had to bring it back twice now


----------



## francoisp

Cwoolum said:


> I got my HW3 retrofit 2 weeks ago. I requested it in the app since I needed a new taillight and had to make an appointment anyway. I have VIN 0005XX and did not originally purchase FSD but upgraded it earlier this year.


I bought my upgrade early last year and I was told I need to wait until I'm called. Sigh.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

harrison987 said:


> Not sure if other people are doing this...
> 
> But as I was not sure if there was a waiting list... Or if Tesla was going to call me direct... But I scheduled service for software hardware... And asked for the HW3
> 
> It was just installed this afternoon.
> 
> Mike


Yeah so its quite clear Tesla hasn't called anyone yet.

If you schedule service for any reason on your car they check for any service bulletins (things like recalls) and the HW3 upgrade is posted to your VIN in the same way if you have FSD equipped on your car. If your VIN has the bulletin you get HW3 during that appointment.

If you schedule service asking for HW3, the same process as above holds. If your VIN has the bulletin its your lucky day. If not, the appointment is canceled.


----------



## Frozen Pine

This was my hw3 rejection letter: We are finally starting to see Hardware 3.0 retrofit kits arrive in the Northwest, however, they are being issued out on a VIN by VIN basis. We have not yet received parts for your specific Model 3 configuration. May we cancel this appointment for now and reach back out as soon as parts for your vehicle arrive?

14xxx april 2018


----------



## Shadow LI

Got the call today. Syosset SC Long Island NY. HW3 chip to be installed Feb 4.


----------



## aronth5

Shadow LI said:


> Got the call today. Syosset SC Long Island NY. HW3 chip to be installed Feb 4.


Approximate VIN#?


----------



## PaulT

Is it a problem that I block unknown callers?


----------



## FRC

PaulT said:


> Is it a problem that I block unknown callers?


Excellent question! If the unknown caller doesn't leave a message, I block them also. Would I prefer HW3 + robocalls, or neither? Tough call...


----------



## potatoee

Model 3, ca September 2018. After waiting for two months, I can finally get my winter tires. I used some Tesla guilt on the SC and said "hey any chance I can get my HW 3 installed on 1/30?" They said "Sure, looks like we can do it"

Boston/Dedham

Clearly the HW3 kits are making it out to the Northeast.


----------



## Shadow LI

Mine was also bought in September 2018. When looking at VIN, what numbers or section are you looking for?


----------



## tencate

Shadow LI said:


> When looking at VIN, what numbers


Really only the last numbers are what we care about. Mine's in the 2000s, some here are in the 200,000s!


----------



## ihomer

I made an appointment through the app for HW3 upgrade. 1 hour later they sent me a text saying that it could not be done by mobile service and that i was going to have to go to the SC. 15 minutes after that they said that it wasn't available for my car yet. 15 minutes after that they said it was available and they made the appointment at the SC for the same time as my mobile appointment request and i could cancel or change it through the app.
My car was delivered on 10/16/18. It was ordered with FSD. P3D- VIN: 88135


----------



## Mr. Spacely

tencate said:


> Really only the last numbers are what we care about. Mine's in the 2000s, some here are in the 200,000s!


Got my Model 3 April 2019 and my VIN is 310,000+ Might be a long wait for HW3...


----------



## ibgeek

Mr. Spacely said:


> Got my Model 3 April 2019 and my VIN is 310,000+ Might be a long wait for HW3...


April 1 2019 for me, but it's good to see that we're seeing installs now.


----------



## Mr. Spacely

ibgeek said:


> April 1 2019 for me, but it's good to see that we're seeing installs now.


Funny. We will literally be the last folks on the planet to get the upgrade. HW3 came out just after our cars were produced...


----------



## ibgeek

Mr. Spacely said:


> Funny. We will literally be the last folks on the planet to get the upgrade. HW3 came out just after our cars were produced...


Yeah.. I hadn't thought about it that way.


----------



## Reliev

anyone with an early VIN RWD m3 get their v3 computers upgradeD? I have a feeling its only AWD variants maybe I'm reaching?


----------



## TeslaTony310

Reliev said:


> anyone with an early VIN RWD m3 get their v3 computers upgradeD? I have a feeling its only AWD variants maybe I'm reaching?


Yes, there are quite a few RWD that have been upgraded.


----------



## Reliev

I tried to make an appointment I'm going to keep trying every month or so I feel duped that no one reached out.


----------



## Reliev

Is anyone willing to bet that there is 100+ of these requests today per service center ?


----------



## Reliev

Got the deer john note it only took 10 minutes this time.


----------



## Ksb466

It seems unfair to Tesla, and to many on this forum wishing for improved service levels, to submit SC requests for HW3 at this time. It’ll needlessly bog them down. I might feel differently after driving features are released, but for now leave them to resolve true customer issues.


----------



## Reliev

Ksb466 said:


> It seems unfair to Tesla, and to many on this forum wishing for improved service levels, to submit SC requests for HW3 at this time. It'll needlessly bog them down. I might feel differently after driving features are released, but for now leave them to resolve true customer issues.


I disagree, I was 3rd in line at my location, I paid more than people did 6 months down the road, a simple email or ANY communication that says we will reach out to you when available is fine, they didn't do that. They could ramp up service too its been an issue since June of 2018 so again I dont agree. Give me an eta even if its December some sort of communication I am tired of giving tesla the skin off my back when they won't respond.
The two times they said to me they were going to reach out they never did. I always waited for 60+ days before I did.

Edit has anyone who has got it actually been reached out by tesla? if so I really find it hard to believe from what I've read about the last 2 weeks of these.


----------



## GeoJohn23

While I agree that it seems rude (and unlikely to help Tesla be better at customer communication and timeliness) to be bugging Tesla service for the upgrade, they've done this to themselves in my opinion. 

When I purchased my Perf Model 3, they said they'd reach out when the spoiler and badge were available -- took delivery last day of Sept 2018 and waited and waited for spoiler and badge.... every few months if I was at the SC for some other reason, or had to schedule some other service, I'd ask about the spoiler and badge and each time they said "not yet, we'll reach out to you when they are available". About a month ago, I had someone back into me in the parking lot hard enough to damage my rear bumper and so I again mentioned about the badge and spoiler status -- and they said, "oh sure, we have plenty of those in stock we can put them on when we replace your bumper". My response was "Great, but why then has no one reached out to me before this?" -- their response "Oh, we changed our policy several months ago and are not trying to contact folks, we are now waiting for people to request it". 

So.... given this, and that Elon did say they would do the FSD installs "In Q1" which we are now 4 weeks in to, and that appointments are usually a few weeks out (which would make it mid-Q1), and that others on here have said they have had success getting FSD installed recently when requested with other service, I decided to go ahead and make an appointment through the app earlier this week for just the FSD upgrade (my VIN is 083xxx) for the earliest mobile appointment (app only allows mobile appointments for my address) which was a couple weeks out. Received a call yesterday from Tesla Mobile that FSD HW can't be done via Mobile, so they needed to move the service to the SC which was scheduling out in mid-to-late Feb; but, they had a couple of cancelations next week and they could schedule me into one of those. I said sure. Moments ago, I received a call from the SC confirming my appointment for Tues and letting me know that the FSD install can be up to a 2-day affair so they will be offering me either a loaner car, if they have any at that time, or UBER credits if they do not.

So..... unfortunately, my recommendation is now strongly in favor that folks should request the FSD computer rather than waiting for Tesla to reach out to them...


----------



## Chris350

Reliev said:


> I tried to make an appointment I'm going to keep trying every month or so I feel duped that no one reached out.


I'm in West Palm Beach...

Booked a SC appointment for 1/29...

I have requested new front tires.... an AC issue repair.... New wipers.... and the HW3 retrofit....

Haven't heard from them yet.... So, we shall see... I do have a RWD LR with a VIN in the 25000.

My question is has anyone in FLA got this and what range of VIN number do they have?


----------



## Reliev

@Chris350 the 3 that @SoFlaModel3 and I saw on twitter were all in tampa I believe..
also, mine confirmed they are doing it it's just not available for my vin.


----------



## FRC

Until there is a substantive feature that is only supported by HW3, I will continue to be patient and leave Tesla alone.


----------



## DocScott

Mr. Spacely said:


> Funny. We will literally be the last folks on the planet to get the upgrade. HW3 came out just after our cars were produced...


Sort of. Those of us who didn't spring for FSD but bought before everyone had HW3 won't get the upgrade in the current upgrade cycle at all.

That will create a really weird situation: the vast majority of M3's will soon have HW3, whether or not they have FSD, but not all. I don't think Tesla will like that, particularly if it starts to become clear that AP on HW3 is significantly safer than on HW2.5. I fully expect that down the line Tesla will provide the option for HW2.5 cars without FSD to upgrade to HW3 for a reasonable price, like they've said they're going to do soon with MCU1 to MCU2.


----------



## SkipperOFMO

Ksb466 said:


> It seems unfair to Tesla, and to many on this forum wishing for improved service levels, to submit SC requests for HW3 at this time. It'll needlessly bog them down. I might feel differently after driving features are released, but for now leave them to resolve true customer issues.


Sorry but I don't feel sorry for Tesla at all. They were the ones who took your money and strung you along this whole time. Now you say it's unfair to them???


----------



## ibgeek

SkipperOFMO said:


> Sorry but I don't feel sorry for Tesla at all. They were the ones who took your money and strung you along this whole time. Now you say it's unfair to them???


Wow, someones bitter. Maybe you'd do better with a different car company my friend if you honestly feel like Tesla has been dishonest or "strung you along". I'm sure that something just as good will be coming around the corner any time now.


----------



## Grey Fox

Took my 3 in today for service and they said my HW3 was there and they would install. They never called to tell me. Delivered August 2018. 40XXX ViN.


----------



## Leggers

Out of the blue SC called me today to request I bring in my car for my upgrade. I had almost been hoping that I would be one of the latter ones so they could work all the bugs out. I never go to the SC and certainly haven’t bugged them to get on a list. I even asked if the could put on my Dual Motor badge as it was delivered without back in Sept 2018. It will not get done for a couple of weeks so hopefully they will do a couple more by then. I don’t know where we figure on the Tesla popularity pole outside California but I do see a lot around town, so maybe they got a big batch.


----------



## Reliev

@Leggers nice maybe I need to move to st Louis my SC has never called me without initiating this is awesome news!
@FRC I hear you but at the same time maybe I believe musk when he said this would be done q1, I just know how the delivery of my car, in the beginning, got delayed over a month. I also ordered floor mats from them, forgot about them completely a few months later they showed up. I reached out 2-3 times to the online store I didn't even get an automatic reply.


----------



## Sjohnson20

PaulT said:


> Is it a problem that I block unknown callers?


I block them too but in my experience Tesla always leaves a voice mail. Sometimes they also send a text message and email.

I'm just going to wait for a couple months and if no one contacts then I will try an appointment for something else and see if the upgrade is ready. I want them to work the upgrade bugs out first anyways.

Looks like the upgrades are ramping up this past week.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Chris350 said:


> I'm in West Palm Beach...
> 
> Booked a SC appointment for 1/29...
> 
> I have requested new front tires.... an AC issue repair.... New wipers.... and the HW3 retrofit....
> 
> Haven't heard from them yet.... So, we shall see... I do have a RWD LR with a VIN in the 25000.
> 
> My question is has anyone in FLA got this and what range of VIN number do they have?





Reliev said:


> @Chris350 the 3 that @SoFlaModel3 and I saw on twitter were all in tampa I believe..
> also, mine confirmed they are doing it it's just not available for my vin.


I can now confirm that Tesla Dania has received HW3 for Model 3's but despite my low VIN (005950), it's not available for me and my appointment was canceled (again). It's getting pretty frustrating.


----------



## HCD3

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I can now confirm that Tesla Dania has received HW3 for Model 3's but despite my low VIN (005950), it's not available for me and my appointment was canceled (again). It's getting pretty frustrating.


I'm in the same boat, even lower VIN, tried once SC said nope. Frustrating indeed.


----------



## sakaike

HCD3 said:


> I'm in the same boat, even lower VIN, tried once SC said nope. Frustrating indeed.


Look again. His VIN is REALLY low...


----------



## Reliev

sakaike said:


> Look again. His VIN is REALLY low...


mines only 1200 higher


----------



## TeslaTony310

Ksb466 said:


> It seems unfair to Tesla, and to many on this forum wishing for improved service levels, to submit SC requests for HW3 at this time. It'll needlessly bog them down. I might feel differently after driving features are released, but for now leave them to resolve true customer issues.


Why would you feel that bad? It literally takes them 1 minute to look up your VIN, check for the bulletin, and then respond to your appointment. You don't think they actually type out those responses every time, do you??


----------



## tivoboy

I think for those focussing on VIN, I think one of the bigger issues may be that the local service center (where for now it seems the HW3 upgrades need to occur and especially for earlier models that don't have the same plug and play interface) may not all be equally trained up in the upgrade process, and it may not be as simple a process that a technical service bulletin and or install videos can accomplish. So, regardless of low VIN and EAP/FSD purchase, some of the centers just may not be ready.


----------



## Spiffywerks

Dropped my car off in So. Cal. for the retrofit and 2nd year service (was credited this for not fixing a factory bumper defect), they gave me an S75D loaner because they estimated would not have it ready until mid next week. They said it can take longer due to there having been issues syncing the new computer to the car. If there’s an issue they need to work with engineers in Fremont to get it all working right. 

VIN 006xxx


----------



## SoFlaModel3

tivoboy said:


> I think for those focussing on VIN, I think one of the bigger issues may be that the local service center (where for now it seems the HW3 upgrades need to occur and especially for earlier models that don't have the same plug and play interface) may not all be equally trained up in the upgrade process, and it may not be as simple a process that a technical service bulletin and or install videos can accomplish. So, regardless of low VIN and EAP/FSD purchase, some of the centers just may not be ready.


Speaking just to Model 3 (since that's what I own), the process is going to be the same whether the VIN is low or high. Also, only those with FSD equipped get HW3 so those with Nothing/AP/EAP will not get this unless they make it available for out of pocket purchase later (probably not worth that spend without the FSD software anyway).



Ksb466 said:


> It seems unfair to Tesla, and to many on this forum wishing for improved service levels, to submit SC requests for HW3 at this time. It'll needlessly bog them down. I might feel differently after driving features are released, but for now leave them to resolve true customer issues.


One could suggest "true customer issues" are when a customer has paid for a product and hasn't received it, but it's readily available.

I know with 100% certainty now that the HW3 computer arrives in batches in bulk. They are not preprogrammed for your car. They are generic. In the same way that if a computer fails, they can pull one from inventory and swap it out for you. The process is simply that your car has to be "eligible" and it becomes eligible by way of having the service bulletin. The service bulletin roll out seems to be completely random (much like how the software updates roll out).

In my opinion if you're sitting on a shipment of parts and you have customers that show a high level of interest, just give it to them first. They make your life easier. You don't have to make outbound calls/texts until you get through the group that wants it really bad. The time they spend canceling appointments is counter productive.


----------



## Reliev

SoFlaModel3 said:


> In my opinion if you're sitting on a shipment of parts and you have customers that show a high level of interest, just give it to them first. They make your life easier. You don't have to make outbound calls/texts until you get through the group that wants it really bad. The time they spend canceling appointments is counter productive.


or send us an email.... with a date or just reply to our responses after you send your too bad so sad message to spend the extra 10 seconds from your copy and pasted response.

As far as the hardware being synced it's not by VIN the advisor I'm cool with here says they have a part number they take that out of my car's system, then they sync it with the mothership and attach that part to the VIN (edit I assume the VIN has a profile of some sorts with all the part numbers). This has happened for my steering wheel stock that was splitting as well as my 1st run charge port (they said they are on the 5th revision) still pretty awesome considering a legacy automaker would have been on their second revision at best!


----------



## Reliev

SoFlaModel3 said:


> In my opinion if you're sitting on a shipment of parts and you have customers that show a high level of interest, just give it to them first. They make your life easier. You don't have to make outbound calls/texts until you get through the group that wants it really bad. The time they spend canceling appointments is counter productive.


or send us an email.... with a date or just reply to our responses after you send your too bad so sad message to spend the extra 10 seconds from your copy and pasted response.


----------



## Bigriver

DocScott said:


> Sort of. Those of us who didn't spring for FSD but bought before everyone had HW3 won't get the upgrade in the current upgrade cycle at all.
> 
> That will create a really weird situation: the vast majority of M3's will soon have HW3, whether or not they have FSD, but not all. I don't think Tesla will like that, particularly if it starts to become clear that AP on HW3 is significantly safer than on HW2.5. I fully expect that down the line Tesla will provide the option for HW2.5 cars without FSD to upgrade to HW3 for a reasonable price, like they've said they're going to do soon with MCU1 to MCU2.


I don't think that HW3 will ever be offered as an upgrade separate from FSD purchase. There are plenty of pre-AP, AP 1 and AP 2.0 cars out there, for which Tesla has never offered a stand-alone upgrade to the latest AP hardware, no matter how much better/safer it may be. To have some model 3's sitting back at HW2.5 isn't really a weird situation in light of the many different configurations that Tesla is already managing the software differences for. As an aside, I also think the updates to non-FSD cars will slow to a trickle soon.

Your reference to MCU1/MCU2 is something totally different. It is the computer than runs the screen.... and while Elon has said it is possible, no SC has ever said that it can be done. There are those who are actively pursuing this and many of us who would quickly pay for that change to our pre-April 2018 S/X's. However, I am not necessarily expecting any "reasonable" price; if it does become available, I expect it will be an "ouch" price. 😏


----------



## Reliev

Bigriver said:


> Your reference to MCU1/MCU2 is something totally different. It is the computer than runs the screen.... and while Elon has said it is possible, no SC has ever said that it can be done. There are those who are actively pursuing this and many of us who would quickly pay for that change to our pre-April 2018 S/X's. However, I am not necessarily expecting any "reasonable" price; if it does become available, I expect it will be an "ouch" price.


some guy on youtube did it himself for 5500$ so I suspect it will be that or more..


----------



## DocScott

Bigriver said:


> I don't think that HW3 will ever be offered as an upgrade separate from FSD purchase. There are plenty of pre-AP, AP 1 and AP 2.0 cars out there, for which Tesla has never offered a stand-alone upgrade to the latest AP hardware, no matter how much better/safer it may be. To have some model 3's sitting back at HW2.5 isn't really a weird situation in light of the many different configurations that Tesla is already managing the software differences for. As an aside, I also think the updates to non-FSD cars will slow to a trickle soon.
> 
> Your reference to MCU1/MCU2 is something totally different. It is the computer than runs the screen.... and while Elon has said it is possible, no SC has ever said that it can be done. There are those who are actively pursuing this and many of us who would quickly pay for that change to our pre-April 2018 S/X's. However, I am not necessarily expecting any "reasonable" price; if it does become available, I expect it will be an "ouch" price. 😏


I get what you're saying, and I know I'm in the minority on these predictions. But here's how I see it playing out:

1. FSD gets the ability to stop for red lights while on NOA, and start back up when the light turns green.

2. AP on HW3 gains an "emergency stop for red" feature--if AP notices a driver hasn't disengaged and is about to run a red light, it disengages, issues a warning tone, and applies the brakes. Even when not on AP at all, it issues the warning tone and tries to brake if its really convinced you're about to run a light. This would follow the pattern of previous safety features such as ELDA.

3. But HW2.5 can't do that. There are subsequently a couple of different cases of accidents caused by AP in HW2.5 running red lights. Tesla claims it's driver error, because AP was never advertised as stopping for red lights--that's FSD, not AP. But AP is allowed to operate on streets with traffic lights (as is now the case), and under my scenario for some cars (those with HW3) it does stop for red lights.

4. That's, at a minimum, a PR nightmare, and perhaps an NTSB one as well. "Tesla on Autopilot runs red light, causes fatal accident" is very bad for the rest of the brand, to put it mildly, once the majority of the cars are stopping for red lights while on AP.

Tesla has a couple of alternatives to what I've suggested. At some point, it could nerf AP for non-supported uses, so that it can no longer be used off of divided highways. That's certainly possible, and maybe that's the way they'll go. They could choose not to extend additional active safety features to AP, regardless of HW2.5 or HW3. They could decide to just accept HW2.5 having different safety features. But pretty much those are the choices, right? And none of them are great. Encouraging HW2.5 to pay for a HW3 upgrade seems like a least-bad way for Tesla to deal with part of the issue. It doesn't solve all the problems, because some people won't choose to pay for even an at-cost (counting installation) upgrade. But at least it would address a chunk of the issue.


----------



## tivoboy

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Speaking just to Model 3 (since that's what I own), the process is going to be the same whether the VIN is low or high. Also, only those with FSD equipped get HW3 so those with Nothing/AP/EAP will not get this unless they make it available for out of pocket purchase later (probably not worth that spend without the FSD software anyway).


So, there have been post here and TMC from early VIN M3 owners who've said that the service centers informed them that early VIN don't have the same plug and play interface for the main hardware computer/cpu/logic board, whatever it is. Therefore, the install piece at least of the HW3 for these vehicles takes longer. Are you saying that is totally incorrect and false?


----------



## M3OC Rules

Bigriver said:


> I don't think that HW3 will ever be offered as an upgrade separate from FSD purchase.


There does have to be a reason for offering it which doesn't exist right now. If there was a reason it would be very easy for them to offer it. They just have to set the price and add it to the website. One reason could be if basic AP got significantly better on HW3 vs HW2.5. I hope this doesn't happen because Elon said there was no reason to wait for HW3. The other possibility would be a restructuring of AP features. If they got FSD working and wanted to raise the price they could make a new middle package that offers the parking and NOA etc. Maybe HW4 will be out by then and then the dynamics will again be different. Hard to predict but you're probably right.


----------



## Reliev

tivoboy said:


> So, there have been post here and TMC from early VIN M3 owners who've said that the service centers informed them that early VIN don't have the same plug and play interface for the main hardware computer/cpu/logic board, whatever it is. Therefore, the install piece at least of the HW3 for these vehicles takes longer. Are you saying that is totally incorrect and false?


can you link these? first I've heard of this.



M3OC Rules said:


> There does have to be a reason for offering it which doesn't exist right now. If there was a reason it would be very easy for them to offer it. They just have to set the price and add it to the website. One reason could be if basic AP got significantly better on HW3 vs HW2.5. I hope this doesn't happen because Elon said there was no reason to wait for HW3. The other possibility would be a restructuring of AP features. If they got FSD working and wanted to raise the price they could make a new middle package that offers the parking and NOA etc. Maybe HW4 will be out by then and then the dynamics will again be different. Hard to predict but you're probably right.


I always wondered if a v3 is enough for FSD. I wonder if we do all this work for V3 then it doesnt deliver and we have to wait for v4. You know when they contact us


----------



## DocScott

Reliev said:


> I always wondered if a v3 is enough for FSD. I wonder if we do all this work for V3 then it doesnt deliver and we have to wait for v4. You know when they contact us


It depends on what you mean by FSD.

If you mean features that are only given to people who paid for FSD, I'd say the answer will definitely be yes. How far those features go will be a bit up in the air, but the current visualizations suggest it should be able to handle at least L2 in city driving, including stopping for red lights and stop signs on its own, starting back up when the light turns green, etc..

If you mean L5 (robotaxis) the answer is definitely no. The current hardware suite will never be L5, because it can't self-clean obstructions from the sensors in yucky weather/conditions.


----------



## Reliev

ahh so l5 will never be achieved so is an upgrade coming?
A full self-driving to me means my car comes and gets me from the airport. Does Tesla not have the same response?


----------



## nonStopSwagger

Reliev said:


> ahh so l5 will never be achieved so is an upgrade coming?
> A full self-driving to me means my car comes and gets me from the airport. Does Tesla not have the same response?


Tesla's definition of full self driving, is most likely level 2.5 driving. It will drive by itself some of the time, so long as you have a hand on the wheel and it's not raining or the cameras are obscured/blinded by sunlight, snow etc.

They should rename it from FSD to PSD

Awesome? Yes. Lives up to its name? No.


----------



## Reliev

ahh, see I always assumed it would do point a to b I guess that's going to create other problems.


----------



## Ksb466

TeslaTony310 said:


> Why would you feel that bad? It literally takes them 1 minute to look up your VIN, check for the bulletin, and then respond to your appointment. You don't think they actually type out those responses every time, do you??


Not feeling bad, but also don't feel the need to take a minute of their time so I can see recreations of cones and garbage cans. When fsd does something meaningful I'll prod them. For now, I'm content to wait in my place in line, and let them use that minute to help a needy customer.


----------



## FRC

Ksb466 said:


> Not feeling bad, but also don't feel the need to take a minute of their time so I can see recreations of cones and garbage cans. When fsd does something meaningful I'll prod them. For now, I'm content to wait in my place in line, and let them use that minute to help a needy customer.


Somebody do the math for me please. 1 minute times 350,000 owners, that's not much...is it?


----------



## Mr. Spacely

FRC said:


> Somebody do the math for me please. 1 minute times 350,000 owners, that's not much...is it?


No big deal-- that's only 5,833 hours...


----------



## FRC

Mr. Spacely said:


> No big deal-- that's only 5,833 hours...


So, a full time job for about 3 people?


----------



## wst88

FRC said:


> Somebody do the math for me please. 1 minute times 350,000 owners, that's not much...is it?


Where do you get 350,000? that would assume 100% ordered FSD? I am guessing that number is closer to 50%? Thoughts?


----------



## cpoole

I put a request through the app yesterday, and got a phone call today saying what we all know, that it cannot be done by the Mobile Service, but that the good news was that my VIN was ready for the upgrade, I got a service Center appointment for 2/11

VIN: 75XXX and in the Bay Area


----------



## Reliev

wst88 said:


> Where do you get 350,000? that would assume 100% ordered FSD? I am guessing that number is closer to 50%? Thoughts?


I think this number is 20% at most.


----------



## TeslaTony310

FRC said:


> Somebody do the math for me please. 1 minute times 350,000 owners, that's not much...is it?


You are WAY OFF on the number of folks that need upgrades to FSD. You realize the only ones getting an update will be people who purchased FSD, right?


----------



## TeslaTony310

Mr. Spacely said:


> No big deal-- that's only 5,833 hours...


Also wrong, using wrong base numbers


----------



## jdanyohio

Im waiting until hardware 5.0.


----------



## FRC

wst88 said:


> Where do you get 350,000? that would assume 100% ordered FSD? I am guessing that number is closer to 50%? Thoughts?





TeslaTony310 said:


> You are WAY OFF on the number of folks that need upgrades to FSD. You realize the only ones getting an update will be people who purchased FSD, right?





TeslaTony310 said:


> Also wrong, using wrong base numbers


In no way was I attempting to put an accurate or even semi-accurate number out there. I was merely trying to illustrate that, from Tesla's point of view, a multitude of wasteful one minute calls is not an insignificant amount of work.


----------



## fazluke

My M3 had an alert about driver side safely belt and I got an appt through the app. Just couple of days prior to th eappt, got an email that I have to go to the service center and got an another appt in two weeks. Disappointed, today was the day and after checking in, they came to tell me that my car is ready for FSD hardware installation.

What a nice surprise, now I'll be able to see the traffic lights, ...etc. They estimated 2-3 days. What is interested is that the tech told me that after the hardware installation they have to update the software which can take 3 or 4 trails !!!


----------



## TeslaTony310

fazluke said:


> My M3 had an alert about driver side safely belt and I got an appt through the app. Just couple of days prior to th eappt, got an email that I have to go to the service center and got an another appt in two weeks. Disappointed, today was the day and after checking in, they came to tell me that my car is ready for FSD hardware installation.
> 
> What a nice surprise, now I'll be able to see the traffic lights, ...etc. They estimated 2-3 days. What is interested is that the tech told me that after the hardware installation they have to update the software which can take 3 or 4 trails !!!


VIN range, when did you take delivery, etc??


----------



## fazluke

TeslaTony310 said:


> VIN range, when did you take delivery, etc??


I can't recall the VIN and the app is not working, should be between 13000 and 17000. Reservation on 1st day, delivery early Jun, 2018. in Orange County, CA

Bought it without FSD then paid $3000 when it was discounted earlier in 2019 (missed the $2000 deal)


----------



## dburkland

HW3 retrofit for my Model 3, VIN 835XX is scheduled for next Monday @ the Tesla EP Service Center here in MN.


----------



## Maynerd

dburkland said:


> HW3 retrofit for my Model 3, VIN 835XX is scheduled for next Monday @ the Tesla EP Service Center here in MN.


I'm in the 006xxx vin range and I ain't got Jack squat! Wtf Elon?!


----------



## Spiffywerks

Maynerd said:


> I'm in the 006xxx vin range and I ain't got Jack squat! Wtf Elon?!


I'm VIN 006xxx also! I just did a reservation through the Tesla app, used "Other" and typed a request for the HW3 retrofit. Didn't have any problem getting it reserved. It's currently In the shop being installed.


----------



## Maynerd

Spiffywerks said:


> I'm VIN 006xxx also! I just did a reservation through the Tesla app, used "Other" and typed a request for the HW3 retrofit. Didn't have any problem getting it reserved. It's currently In the shop being installed.


WTF?! :'-(


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Maynerd said:


> WTF?! :'-(


Don't worry, I'm 005950 and confirmed my local shop has received and completed batches of them but it's still not available for me yet


----------



## Chris350

Not surprising to see CA cars with later VIN's getting the retrofit....

But, that being said, I'm not seeing allot of retrofits in outside states.

More surprising is that we are seeing that SC's are receiving the retrofit kits.... Why aren't we seeing more outside of CA installs?


----------



## Mr. Spacely

Chris350 said:


> Not surprising to see CA cars with later VIN's getting the retrofit.... But, that being said, I'm not seeing allot of retrofits in outside states.


Maybe we could add a US/Canada North America map to this thread showing how many upgrades happening in each state/province?


----------



## garsh

Mr. Spacely said:


> Maybe we could add a US/Canada North America map to this thread showing how many upgrades happening in each state/province?


Here you go.
Just tell me where to add the counts. 


Code:


   180   150W  120W  90W   60W   30W   000   30E   60E   90E   120E  150E  180
    |     |     |     |     |     |     |     |     |     |     |     |     |
90N-+-----+-----+-----+-----+-----+-----+-----+-----+-----+-----+-----+-----+-90N
    |           . _..::__:  ,-"-"._        |7       ,     _,.__             |
    |   _.___ _ _<_>`!(._`.`-.    /         _._     `_ ,_/  '  '-._.---.-.__|
    |>.{     " " `-==,',._\{  \  / {)      / _ ">_,-' `                mt-2_|
60N-+  \_.:--.       `._ )`^-. "'       , [_/(                       __,/-' +-60N
    | '"'     \         "    _L        oD_,--'                )     /. (|   |
    |          |           ,'          _)_.\\._<> 6              _,' /  '   |
    |          `.         /           [_/_'` `"(                <'}  )      |
30N-+           \\    .-. )           /   `-'"..' `:._          _)  '       +-30N
    |    `        \  (  `(           /         `:\  > \  ,-^.  /' '         |
    |              `._,   ""         |           \`'   \|   ?_)  {\         |
    |                 `=.---.        `._._       ,'     "`  |' ,- '.        |
000-+                   |    `-._         |     /          `:`<_|h--._      +-000
    |                   (        >        .     | ,          `=.__.`-'\     |
    |                    `.     /         |     |{|              ,-.,\     .|
    |                     |   ,'           \   / `'            ,"     \     |
30S-+                     |  /              |_'                |  __  /     +-30S
    |                     | |                                  '-'  `-'   \.|
    |                     |/                                         "    / |
    |                     \.                                             '  |
60S-+                                                                       +-60S
    |                      ,/            ______._.--._ _..---.---------._   |
    |     ,-----"-..?----_/ )      __,-'"             "                  (  |
    |-.._(                  `-----'                                       `-|
90S-+-----+-----+-----+-----+-----+-----+-----+-----+-----+-----+-----+-----+-90S
    Map 1998 Matthew Thomas.|Freely usable as long as this|line is included.|
    |     |     |     |     |     |     |     |     |     |     |     |     |
   180   150W  120W  90W   60W   30W   000   30E   60E   90E   120E  150E  180
-----+-----+-----+-----+-----+-----+-----+-----+-----+-----+-----+-----


----------



## GeoJohn23

As I'd previously reported here, my retrofit was scheduled and confirmed multiple times by txt and by a call a few days ago from the SC; but, this morning I received this:
_Good Morning John,

I hope you are doing well.

I wanted to reach out to you first thing this morning to advise your hardware 3 computer has not arrived and I would advise at this time to reschedule your service visit for 2 weeks out_.

First available appt in the app is 3 weeks out.... so now waiting until Feb 18 to see what happens....


----------



## dburkland

garsh said:


> Here you go.
> Just tell me where to add the counts.
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 180   150W  120W  90W   60W   30W   000   30E   60E   90E   120E  150E  180
> |     |     |     |     |     |     |     |     |     |     |     |     |
> 90N-+-----+-----+-----+-----+-----+-----+-----+-----+-----+-----+-----+-----+-90N
> |           . _..::__:  ,-"-"._        |7       ,     _,.__             |
> |   _.___ _ _<_>`!(._`.`-.    /         _._     `_ ,_/  '  '-._.---.-.__|
> |>.{     " " `-==,',._\{  \  / {)      / _ ">_,-' `                mt-2_|
> 60N-+  \_.:--.       `._ )`^-. "'       , [_/(                       __,/-' +-60N
> | '"'     \         "    _L        oD_,--'                )     /. (|   |
> |          |           ,'          _)_.\\._<> 6              _,' /  '   |
> |          `.         /           [_/_'` `"(                <'}  )      |
> 30N-+           \\    .-. )           /   `-'"..' `:._          _)  '       +-30N
> |    `        \  (  `(           /         `:\  > \  ,-^.  /' '         |
> |              `._,   ""         |           \`'   \|   ?_)  {\         |
> |                 `=.---.        `._._       ,'     "`  |' ,- '.        |
> 000-+                   |    `-._         |     /          `:`<_|h--._      +-000
> |                   (        >        .     | ,          `=.__.`-'\     |
> |                    `.     /         |     |{|              ,-.,\     .|
> |                     |   ,'           \   / `'            ,"     \     |
> 30S-+                     |  /              |_'                |  __  /     +-30S
> |                     | |                                  '-'  `-'   \.|
> |                     |/                                         "    / |
> |                     \.                                             '  |
> 60S-+                                                                       +-60S
> |                      ,/            ______._.--._ _..---.---------._   |
> |     ,-----"-..?----_/ )      __,-'"             "                  (  |
> |-.._(                  `-----'                                       `-|
> 90S-+-----+-----+-----+-----+-----+-----+-----+-----+-----+-----+-----+-----+-90S
> Map 1998 Matthew Thomas.|Freely usable as long as this|line is included.|
> |     |     |     |     |     |     |     |     |     |     |     |     |
> 180   150W  120W  90W   60W   30W   000   30E   60E   90E   120E  150E  180
> -----+-----+-----+-----+-----+-----+-----+-----+-----+-----+-----+-----


Any chance we could do a poll with the options being GEO?


----------



## Dr. J

nonStopSwagger said:


> Tesla's definition of full self driving, is most likely level 2.5 driving. It will drive by itself some of the time, so long as you have a hand on the wheel and it's not raining or the cameras are obscured/blinded by sunlight, snow etc.
> 
> They should rename it from FSD to PSD


Part Time Self Driving? What you feel like from waiting endlessly for the hardware install.


----------



## WonkoTheSane

Getting HW3 on Monday the 3rd. VIN 93xxx. Ordered at the $2k price drop. Purchase car 10/18. AWD

Anything anyone wants me to test before/after?


----------



## Derik

Ok.. this thread made me just make an appointment. Scheduled mobile appointmnet, and now it got moved to the service center. Not sure if that is a good sign that'll actually get done on the 14th (first avaible I guess) or not. 

I added FSD when it was 2k for EAP owners.


----------



## TeslaTony310

From everything I've seen, they're up to September 2018 deliveries. No one who has received a car later has successfully scheduled an appointment.


----------



## iChris93

TeslaTony310 said:


> From everything I've seen, they're up to September 2018 deliveries. No one who has received a car later has successfully scheduled an appointment.


And many before have not gotten anything.


----------



## WonkoTheSane

TeslaTony310 said:


> From everything I've seen, they're up to September 2018 deliveries. No one who has received a car later has successfully scheduled an appointment.


I'm October 13, 2018 and so far I'm scheduled for Monday.


----------



## GDN

I guess with no recent software we don't have much better to do than try to understand how Tesla wants to roll out HW3. 

For those wanting a map - someone create a google map (or other product) that folks can go add their info to, then provide us a link, we can update the first post with a link to the map.


----------



## eagleco

TeslaTony310 said:


> From everything I've seen, they're up to September 2018 deliveries. No one who has received a car later has successfully scheduled an appointment.


I took delivery end of Dec 2018 and have an install appointment scheduled for Mid February (created a little over a week ago). Purchased EAP originally, added FSD when it was $2k. In So Cal.


----------



## Maynerd

Feb 2018 here. Nothing


----------



## Jakey

I have been waiting patiently but now I am thinking maybe I should set up an appointment.

Low VIN# 10xx. Got my car on November 31, 2017.


----------



## Veedio

It sounds like none have been done yet in Canada. June 2018 Delivery and VIN 30xxx. Added FSD last March when the price was reduced. Tried to schedule the upgrade once in the app but then was texted by Tesla to say no dice.


----------



## SalisburySam

July 2018 FSD...crickets.


----------



## Bigriver

LR AWD model 3, October 2018 build, VIN 86xxx, FSD purchased with the car: HW3 appointment scheduled for Feb 5 in Pittsburgh, PA.

I scheduled via the mobile app. If you’re not comfortable initiating the appointment request, I’m sure Tesla will eventually reach out to you. But I think it’s clear at this point that they are operating in a customer-request or car-was-at-SC-anyway mode.


----------



## TheeCatzMeow

Bigriver said:


> LR AWD model 3, October 2018 build, VIN 86xxx, FSD purchased with the car: HW3 appointment scheduled for Feb 5 in Pittsburgh, PA.
> 
> I scheduled via the mobile app. If you're not comfortable initiating the appointment request, I'm sure Tesla will eventually reach out to you. But I think it's clear at this point that they are operating in a customer-request or car-was-at-SC-anyway mode.


I 100% agree with your assertion.


----------



## Chris350

Well.... I got bumped...

Had a SC appointment today (1/29) for the following:
New front tires
New wipers
Ticking noise in the AC when starting up
Range issues
Battery Breathers Service replacement
HW3 retrofit

Got a text message this morning with the following:

Good morning this is Tesla W.P.B, the part needed to address your concern will not arrive in time for your appointment. We will need to cancel your appointment and reschedule you once it comes in.

I did respond and ask when a new date would be possible....

CRICKETS........................................


----------



## ihomer

I brought my M3 in yesterday for HW3 upgrade. The SC told me i was the 5th M3 that they will be upgrading. They also said the first 4 did not go so smoothly and it took them 4-6 hours for the upgrade. He said most of the time was dealing with the firmware. They gave me a rental and said it would be ready the next morning. They sent me a text last night and said it will not be ready until the day after now. 

This is not a complaint I just want it done right so they can take as much time as they need.

My car was delivered on 10/16/18. It was ordered with FSD. P3D- VIN: 88135


----------



## Bart

ihomer said:


> I brought my M3 in yesterday for HW3 upgrade. The SC told me i was the 5th M3 that they will be upgrading. They also said the first 4 did not go so smoothly and it took them 4-6 hours for the upgrade. He said most of the time was dealing with the firmware. They gave me a rental and said it would be ready the next morning. They sent me a text last night and said it will not be ready until the day after now.
> 
> This is not a complaint I just want it done right so they can take as much time as they need.
> 
> My car was delivered on 10/16/18. It was ordered with FSD. P3D- VIN: 88135


Thanks for that info, I'm in almost the same boat. Scheduled through the app for HW3 install, got a call from mobile tech saying needed to schedule with local service center, and now scheduled for install at the Schaumburg location on Feb 6th. Similar delivery date and VIN for a P3D- as well.


----------



## Reliev

Jakey said:


> I have been waiting patiently but now I am thinking maybe I should set up an appointment.
> 
> Low VIN# 10xx. Got my car on November 31, 2017.


let us know how it works out you are before me and @SoFlaModel3


----------



## vinnie97

Since I'm 2 hours from the SC, I requested an appointment for 2-year brake fluid check (since it's part of the recommended maintenance) at the end of March (March 2018 build) along with a tire rotation (if they threaten to charge me for it, I'll just take it down the street to Discount Tire) plus HW3 upgrade request tacked onto the end. I bought the feature with the vehicle, so there'd better be no more delays (they've got 2 months to get in the parts). I previously requested it around Christmas (with a followup denial) so let's see if the Las Vegas service folks can make it happen.


----------



## Hollywood7

Just got my Model 3 back from the SC. Upgrade to FSD (HW 3) computer complete.
It took them over a day and a half, I dropped the car off yesterday @ 8:15 AM, picked her up today @ 3:15 PM.
They will also check for any service bulletins open on your car. They replaced the charging pins & checked the hood latch


----------



## Reliev

@Hollywood7 how low is your VIN? trying to do an imporper survey.


----------



## Hollywood7

Reliev said:


> @Hollywood7 how low is your VIN? trying to do an imporper survey.


VIN --> 9068 --> LR RWD Purchased July 2018


----------



## NR4P

Lots of VIN checking but I have seen an 88K VIN with upgrade posted here. Seems more geographic vs VIN? Or is it people paying $7K ahead of $5K or $2K get first priority? Any real confirmed pattern?


----------



## Reliev

NR4P said:


> Lots of VIN checking but I have seen an 88K VIN with upgrade posted here. Seems more geographic vs VIN? Or is it people paying $7K ahead of $5K or $2K get first priority? Any real confirmed pattern?


another good metric but I think its more geographical and VIN but prove me, wrong I would love, to see it!


----------



## Jakey

Reliev said:


> let us know how it works out you are before me and @SoFlaModel3


Hopefully all goes well with retrofit. Got a Las Vegas trip on February 14th. Appointment for retrofit is set for February 12th then it got changed to 10th. Just got this text a few hours ago.


----------



## Maynerd

Reliev said:


> another good metric but I think its more geographical and VIN but prove me, wrong I would love, to see it!


Ok my friend has a higher vin than me and loves in the same area. Everything is the same but color. He has an install date I have been told by the sc that it's not my time yet.


----------



## GeoJohn23

Maynerd said:


> Ok my friend has a higher vin than me and loves in the same area. Everything is the same but color. He has an install date I have been told by the sc that it's not my time yet.


While he might love in the same area as you... maybe he loves more? 😁😁


----------



## Maynerd

GeoJohn23 said:


> While he might love in the same area as you... maybe he loves more? 😁😁


Damn! Lives not loves!


----------



## garsh

Maynerd said:


> Damn! Lives not loves!


Well, hopefully he loves as well. Otherwise I'm sad for him.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

This whole process is frustrating. I took delivery February 2018 and have VIN 005950 and crickets. My Service Center has confirmed receiving kits and installing kits, but not “mine”.


----------



## garsh

SoFlaModel3 said:


> This whole process is frustrating. I took delivery February 2018 and have VIN 005950 and crickets. My Service Center has confirmed receiving kits and installing kits, but not "mine".


It sounds like the earlier builds had a different wiring harness, and that's why you're at the back of the line.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

garsh said:


> It sounds like the earlier builds had a different wiring harness, and that's why you're at the back of the line.


A nice little extra kick in the behind for sure


----------



## Kimmo57

Due to the new update's additional vehicle info window, I was surprised to learn, that my car also has 2,5HW. I placed the order late April and received the car a month later. VIN 3159xx and I have FSD.


----------



## tencate

SoFlaModel3 said:


> This whole process is frustrating. I took delivery February 2018 and have VIN 005950 and crickets.


Same here, took delivery early January. But you know, with reports that various Service Centers have only done a few handfuls of cars so far, I think I'm perfectly happy to sit back and wait until they get more "practiced" at doing this. And if indeed, the earlier build cars are going to require more extensive reworking, all the more reason to be patient. This time I think I'll sit on the sidelines and let a bunch of the rest of you get upgraded see how things go.


garsh said:


> It sounds like the earlier builds had a different wiring harness


I've heard that too, but only from a random post here and there, do we know this definitively?


----------



## Dr. J

garsh said:


> Well, hopefully he loves as well. Otherwise I'm sad for him.


But perhaps not in the same area.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

My service center finally called me back and they have received 96 HW3 kits for Model 3. They said the hardware is agnostic but the configuration software that goes with it is VIN specific and that comes right from Fremont. There is nothing they can do but wait. They told me to keep my service appointment on hold in hopes that it comes in by then and if not it’s my choice whether if I want to delay planned service to cover concerns along with the HW3 upgrade. So who knows....


----------



## eXntrc

SoFlaModel3 said:


> My service center finally called me back and they have received 96 HW3 kits for Model 3


WOW. That really makes me wonder about the geography thing. I was in to the Houston service center today and they told me they've done a grand total of _three _hardware retrofits since HW3 was announced. He said as far as he was concerned he didn't see any pattern as to when a car was selected. I may need to move to Cali or Florida to get my HW3 upgrade.


----------



## wst88

SoFlaModel3 said:


> My service center finally called me back and they have received 96 HW3 kits for Model 3. They said the hardware is agnostic but the configuration software that goes with it is VIN specific and that comes right from Fremont. There is nothing they can do but wait. They told me to keep my service appointment on hold in hopes that it comes in by then and if not it's my choice whether if I want to delay planned service to cover concerns along with the HW3 upgrade. So who knows....


This is the first scenario I have found that sounds realistic. They can then say they have a car in for service and get a VIN approved for the install. This would also keep all of US that are waiting to get in some form of a priority for install. I made an appointment for Monday for the install, I wonder if I am going to get a text turning me away. VIN 120K range. I hope this starts rolling out faster..


----------



## Maynerd

SoFlaModel3 said:


> A nice little extra kick in the behind for sure


Early adopters get the screw again.  Elon said I would get something special for waiting in line!


----------



## Bigriver

Maynerd said:


> Ok my friend has a higher vin than me and loves in the same area. Everything is the same but color. He has an install date I have been told by the sc that it's not my time yet.


That is interesting to know. Curious when you each took delivery because we know VINs were not sequential. When I took delivery of my model 3, there were a bunch of VINs in the 80,000's and a bunch in the 130,000's. Built the same week.


SoFlaModel3 said:


> This whole process is frustrating. I took delivery February 2018 and have VIN 005950 and crickets. My Service Center has confirmed receiving kits and installing kits, but not "mine".


I too often get frustrated with lack of communication from Tesla. They have so much room for improvement. But there are those who took delivery in December 2016 and paid for FSD at that time, who are also in the queue waiting, and I predict they will wait the longest. Many of them paid almost twice as much as most Model 3 owners have paid. My sympathies lie with them.



Maynerd said:


> Early adopters get the screw again.  Elon said I would get something special for waiting in line!


Didn't you get a die-cast model?


----------



## Derik

Maynerd said:


> Early adopters get the screw again.  Elon said I would get something special for waiting in line!


Well we got our cars earlier then everyone else. Plus the die-cast.. and our cars cost more.
And come on.. we have premium connectivity for free. No $10 a month service fee.


----------



## gary in NY

I just rescheduled an apt for some bodywork on the front bumper, and had high hopes they would throw in the FSD computer upgrade. No such luck. Nothing about it on the service estimate, and there is no way to respond to these text messages and emails (there is no response if you do).

I still think they have a long way to go with customer service. So far, my experience is far below my expectations - and they were low to start. But hope springs eternal, and I continue to give them the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Reliev

@gary in NY when i got my m3 (early) there was great service (march 2018) then id say about July it went to total **** its going to get worse with the y and the truck IMO. They need to step this up.


----------



## tipton

I am waiting in service now for a 12 volt replacement and asked about hw3. They checked my Vin and said I'm not eligible yet. He told me to just schedule in the app in a few weeks and they'll check again if I'm eligible. He said there is no way for them to know when I'm going to be eligible so i need to schedule service in the app for them to check. He said i may be eligible tomorrow there is no way for them to know and once i am they just need to order parts. I'm sure it's different at other service centers depending on how busy they are but that's what i was told. Expecting them to email or call you when it's ready seems like a longshot at best.


----------



## WonkoTheSane

Bigriver said:


> LR AWD model 3, October 2018 build, VIN 86xxx, FSD purchased with the car: HW3 appointment scheduled for Feb 5 in Pittsburgh, PA.
> 
> I scheduled via the mobile app. If you're not comfortable initiating the appointment request, I'm sure Tesla will eventually reach out to you. But I think it's clear at this point that they are operating in a customer-request or car-was-at-SC-anyway mode.


Almost ditto. Exceptions; VIN in 93xxx and appt for 2/3, FSD purchased at $2k after delivery. Same SC, same configuration, etc.


----------



## francoisp

I contacted Tesla Service in Cleveland and inquired about the upgrade and I was told to come in early March. Yeah! My vin# is 69xxx. I bought FSD last March.


----------



## Ken Voss

I got a call that my HW3 is ready and made the first available appointment is Feb 11
- Purchased FSD on sale for $2k last year
- My service center is near the Fremont factory

Note: I did not call them or set up a fake service call, just waited and they did call me today


----------



## Reliev

Ken Voss said:


> I got a call that my HW3 is ready and made the first available appointment is Feb 11
> - Purchased FSD on sale for $2k last year
> - My service center is near the Fremont factory
> 
> Note: I did not call them or set up a fake service call, just waited and they did call me today


I think its where you are no offense (kind of jealous) my SC is not that proactive at all.


----------



## Bigriver

Overall it's not clear details of what order they are doing this in, but it is clear that time of FSD purchase is irrelevant. Doesn't matter when or how much you paid.



WonkoTheSane said:


> Almost ditto. Exceptions; VIN in 93xxx and appt for 2/3, FSD purchased at $2k after delivery. Same SC, same configuration, etc.


Ah, I will be anxious to hear how yours goes.... any info on how many Pittsburgh SC has done and whether it is more than 1 day stay.


----------



## TeslaTony310

iChris93 said:


> And many before have not gotten anything.


Yeah, I've noticed that too, which I find to be odd. There isn't a rhyme or reason to it.


----------



## Reliev

@Bigriver I dont think there is an order, just like the reservations down the line and everything else


----------



## TeslaTony310

WonkoTheSane said:


> I'm October 13, 2018 and so far I'm scheduled for Monday.


I booked an appointment for Feb 11th, the first available date at the SC who diagnosed the bad creaking sound coming from my door, and they have yet to cancel my appointment yet, so I take it as a good sign??


----------



## TeslaTony310

eagleco said:


> I took delivery end of Dec 2018 and have an install appointment scheduled for Mid February (created a little over a week ago). Purchased EAP originally, added FSD when it was $2k. In So Cal.


Have they replied to you, either way??


----------



## WonkoTheSane

Bigriver said:


> Overall it's not clear details of what order they are doing this in, but it is clear that time of FSD purchase is irrelevant. Doesn't matter when or how much you paid.
> 
> Ah, I will be anxious to hear how yours goes.... any info on how many Pittsburgh SC has done and whether it is more than 1 day stay.


I work with the service managers wife. I'll have to see if I can get any info from her,.


----------



## TeslaTony310

I just got a response. They checked, I'm still not eligible. Nov 2018 build, took delivery 11/2018 =(


----------



## Maynerd

Bigriver said:


> That is interesting to know. Curious when you each took delivery because we know VINs were not sequential. When I took delivery of my model 3, there were a bunch of VINs in the 80,000's and a bunch in the 130,000's. Built the same week.
> 
> I too often get frustrated with lack of communication from Tesla. They have so much room for improvement. But there are those who took delivery in December 2016 and paid for FSD at that time, who are also in the queue waiting, and I predict they will wait the longest. Many of them paid almost twice as much as most Model 3 owners have paid. My sympathies lie with them.
> 
> Didn't you get a die-cast model?


He took delivery about 3 months after I did. I'll need to confirm if his VIN is higher than mine but I doubt that it's not.

I did get a die-cast model, however there are plenty of people who did that didn't wait in line. So I don't feel that was truly a special thing for line waiters.


----------



## slotti

My friend got a diecast model and he got his car in 2019! They pretty much threw those things in, no matter what.


----------



## wst88

I have an appointment scheduled but worried they will cancel. When did you find out your appointment was declined? 
Currently Scheduled for Monday at 8:30


----------



## Cao1970

Well- here is Raleigh I just got the "your car is not ready" text from Service and my car was supposed to go in on Wednesday..


----------



## Bigriver

wst88 said:


> I have an appointment scheduled but worried they will cancel. When did you find out your appointment was declined?
> Currently Scheduled for Monday at 8:30


Can't answer the decline part, but within a few hours of scheduling, I got a personalized, by name, text that was wonderfully clear communication that my VIN is indeed on the HW3 list and that my scheduled appointment is on.


----------



## 2Kap

I'm atleast 2 hours away from my closest service center, in another state. I fear i'm stuck until Tesla can reliably and quickly get this done by the Rangers... and who knows when that will be.


----------



## M3OC Rules

2Kap said:


> I'm atleast 2 hours away from my closest service center, in another state. I fear i'm stuck until Tesla can reliably and quickly get this done by the Rangers... and who knows when that will be.


Unfortunately, my guess is never. They can do the S and X mobile because it's not liquid-cooled. I was told the Rangers can not do fluids because they aren't equipped to deal with spills. They couldn't even spray Kool-it in the AC when I had that done. I would wait till its convenient for you. Hopefully, they get the swap down to a reliable amount of time as they do more and fix firmware update issues. Sounds like we're still months away from software that uses it.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

M3OC Rules said:


> Sounds like we're still months away from software that uses it.


The existing software already uses it for visualizations


----------



## Maynerd

Maynerd said:


> He took delivery about 3 months after I did. I'll need to confirm if his VIN is higher than mine but I doubt that it's not.
> 
> I did get a die-cast model, however there are plenty of people who did that didn't wait in line. So I don't feel that was truly a special thing for line waiters.


Confirmed his vin is almost 27000 higher than mine.


----------



## GDN

You know the interns at Tesla that randomly pick VIN's for upgrade sit and just laugh at all of the theories and guessing and posts in this thread.


----------



## bsunny

This is off topic, but following up on a few comments above. MODS, feel free to move it.

@Maynerd, "Elon said I would get something special for waiting in line!"

@Bigriver, "Didn't you get a die-cast model?"

@Derik, "And come on.. we have premium connectivity for free. No $10 a month service fee."

I did not get a die-cast model although I stood in line in Natick to reserve sight-unseen to support the vision. (I did not know anything about them until months later.) I also pushed to get my car in time to help with 2018Q3 numbers.

I also did not get free premium connectivity (I am currently paying $9.99 per month) because I was not invited to purchase my AWD until after the free period ended.

I did get an amazing car I'm excited to drive every day.

But I have to admit there is a twinge that makes me feel slightly used and under appreciated for the early support that was so critical. Maybe a few shares of stock would ease that. 🧐😉


----------



## iChris93

bsunny said:


> I stood in line in Natick to reserve sight-unseen to support the vision.





bsunny said:


> I was not invited to purchase my AWD until after the free period ended.


These two things do not add up. They opened up orders for all the reservations in June before the end of the free period.


----------



## Long Ranger

GDN said:


> You know the interns at Tesla that randomly pick VIN's for upgrade sit and just laugh at all of the theories and guessing and posts in this thread.


Of course. But are their picks truly random? Can we deduce something about the randomization function they use or some implicit bias in their choices? How does this intern team compare to the one that assigns firmware updates, or to the team that issued the invites to configure? We want to know!


----------



## MelindaV

GDN said:


> You know the interns at Tesla that randomly pick VIN's for upgrade sit and just laugh at all of the theories and guessing and posts in this thread.


i think a dartboard is involved.


----------



## vinnie97

2Kap said:


> I'm atleast 2 hours away from my closest service center, in another state. I fear i'm stuck until Tesla can reliably and quickly get this done by the Rangers... and who knows when that will be.


You're not alone. They should offer either a vehicle rental or, less desirable, Uber credits if they end up needing to keep your vehicle for several days.


----------



## Kizzy

iChris93 said:


> These two things do not add up. They opened up orders for all the reservations in June before the end of the free period.


Being able to order and getting the invitation to order email were two different things. I ordered before I received an email invite (because I was obsessively checking and heard about all the other folks ordering. I never got that invitation email (maybe because I'd already ordered). I've heard of folks who reserved months before me who didn't get emails until days after we were allowed to order.


----------



## bsunny

iChris93 said:


> These two things do not add up. They opened up orders for all the reservations in June before the end of the free period.


OK, sorry.... veering this even more down an off-topic rabbit hole... but to explain...
I actually did not receive an email notification from them at that time. I learned later it had been opened up. I guess I took my eye off the ball.

I was just continuing to wait to hear from them re my reservation. 
(Bringing this back to topic, this is just like I am waiting patiently so far re the FSD computer upgrade.) I did go online to check sometimes, and had already configured the LR AWD that I wanted online and had been aware it was not available. (Not exactly sure of timing at this point.)

Eventually, I discovered that when they DID send an invite to order, it was to my husband's email address. Maybe he got an earlier one; he was not looking for it so it may have been overlooked or filtered out; cannot say for sure. Actually, I had forgotten about that. ALL communications went to him (and not to me) for a long time even though I was buying the car, had been the one to stand in line, had used my name and my credit card (different last name even!) I think his name/email was associated with mine a couple of years before when we looked at the Model S, or maybe I put his name as a second person online. I really don't remember how they got his name, but we were baffled by it at the time. (Sort of unrelated, lately I have been struggling to get them to merge my solar account with my car account because I unintentionally used a different email address when I first paid a deposit, but that's another story.)

I'm not really upset, it's just that I think a handful of stock would be a good consulation for not getting my diecast model, don't you agree? 😉😉😉

And, very importantly, I did not know at the time about this fantastic group of owners who would have steered me in the right direction. ☺


----------



## WonkoTheSane

Bigriver said:


> Can't answer the decline part, but within a few hours of scheduling, I got a personalized, by name, text that was wonderfully clear communication that my VIN is indeed on the HW3 list and that my scheduled appointment is on.


This scares me a little. I received no such text, but I have received appointment confirmations.


----------



## SalisburySam

MelindaV said:


> i think a dartboard is involved.


...and alcohol.


----------



## M3OC Rules

SoFlaModel3 said:


> The existing software already uses it for visualizations


I don't see the need to rush out to get that but I did just see a Dirty Tesla video saying on HW3 his car is getting out of the passing lane where it wouldn't do that on the same firmware with HW2.5. That actually is useful. It seems very odd but if true it does mean the software is different between the two beyond visualizations.


----------



## StromTrooperM3

So I have a 2018 Model 3 with HW2.5 I purchased FSD back in March. 

How do you think Tesla will handle the HW3 upgrade if I were to sell my car. I feel like I need to keep it until they do the actual retrofit because they might try to pressure the next owner for the FSD upgrade again.


----------



## FRC

I surely hope that Tesla wouldn't try to sell FSD(or any other option) on the same car twice. But, I do think your car's value is greater with the HW3 upgrade if you can wait.


----------



## Bigriver

StromTrooperM3 said:


> So I have a 2018 Model 3 with HW2.5 I purchased FSD back in March.
> 
> How do you think Tesla will handle the HW3 upgrade if I were to sell my car. I feel like I need to keep it until they do the actual retrofit because they might try to pressure the next owner for the FSD upgrade again.


FSD is to follow the car. Shouldn't be an issue for a subsequent owner to get the hardware update.


----------



## Chris350

My 1/29 appointment got canceled because the tires were not in stock.. 

Nothing about no HW3 not being installed...

So, I have a new appointment set for 2/11...

Have about 5 things they need to do to the car including the HW3 retrofit.

We will see....


----------



## StromTrooperM3

FRC said:


> But, I do think your car's value is greater with the HW3 upgrade if you can wait.


Well I agree. Though it's prepaid so it should be the same really. I'm just hesitant to do that and then have the new buyer get screwed. I'm willing to wait a little but if the Y is around the corner I won't wait long


----------



## Maynerd

M3OC Rules said:


> I don't see the need to rush out to get that but I did just see a Dirty Tesla video saying on HW3 his car is getting out of the passing lane where it wouldn't do that on the same firmware with HW2.5. That actually is useful. It seems very odd but if true it does mean the software is different between the two beyond visualizations.


My car moves out of the passing lane on 2.5 hw


----------



## SalisburySam

Maynerd said:


> My car moves out of the passing lane on 2.5 hw


As does my 06/18 LR RWD EAP/FSD. Has for several firmware releases, and still does now on v20.4.1.


----------



## Spiffywerks

Completed HW3 upgrade. VIN 0006xxx. Dec 2017 build.

My Experience:

Dropped off Sat Feb 25, completed on Feb 1. (Took 1 week to complete)
Was provided a Model S loaner. (Yay!)
Complication during installation. Was explained to me they had accidentally installed the computer meant for me into another car and vise versa. So everytime they tried to query my car, it was displaying information for the other vehicle.
They spent a couple days working with Tesla engineers to sort out the situation and get the computers to authenticate with the cars they were installed in. (Seems strange that the computer is VIN specific...)
My car info screen says the Premium Connectivity will expire Oct 2020, although I have lifetime. Talked to service about it, they said I need to contact Tesla Support direct to fix it.
Additional notes for those changing:

Phone key was still synced
All other personalized settings are lost. You have to setup the car again as if new.
Homelink settings! So make sure you have a way into your garage/home after picking up your car.
Music logins
Seat/mirror/steering wheelClimate, Etc.

Navigate on Autopilot features will not work right away. Cameras have to reconfigure. So go drive around for a bit.
Otherwise, install went fine. The new display info is fun. Cant wait to try the future FSD release now!


----------



## Rick Steinwand

Spiffywerks said:


> Completed HW3 upgrade. VIN 0006xxx. Dec 2017 build.
> 
> My Experience:
> 
> Dropped off Sat Jan 25, completed on Feb 1. (Took 1 week to complete)
> Was provided a Model S loaner. (Yay!)
> Complication during installation. Was explained to me they had accidentally installed the computer meant for me into another car and vise versa. So everytime they tried to query my car, it was displaying information for the other vehicle.
> They spent a couple days working with Tesla engineers to sort out the situation and get the computers to authenticate with the cars they were installed in. (Seems strange that the computer is VIN specific...)
> My car info screen says the Premium Connectivity will expire Oct 2020, although I have lifetime. Talked to service about it, they said I need to contact Tesla Support direct to fix it.
> Additional notes for those changing:
> 
> Phone key was still synced
> All other personalized settings are lost. You have to setup the car again as if new.
> Homelink settings! So make sure you have a way into your garage/home after picking up your car.
> Music logins
> Seat/mirror/steering wheelClimate, Etc.
> 
> Navigate on Autopilot features will not work right away. Cameras have to reconfigure. So go drive around for a bit.
> Otherwise, install went fine. The new display info is fun. Cant wait to try the future FSD release now!


I couldn't be without my M3 for a week without a Tesla loaner.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Spiffywerks said:


> Completed HW3 upgrade. VIN 0006xxx. Dec 2017 build.
> 
> 
> All other personalized settings are lost. You have to setup the car again as if new.
> Homelink settings! So make sure you have a way into your garage/home after picking up your car.
> Music logins
> Seat/mirror/steering wheelClimate, Etc.


Glad to see another low VIN get it! I wonder if the lost settings is the result of the mixup. I wouldn't expect lost configurations from the AP computer swap.

Edit - then again when my AP2.5 computer failed and was swapped I did lose all settings so maybe...


----------



## Reliev

Bigriver said:


> FSD is to follow the car. Shouldn't be an issue for a subsequent owner to get the hardware update.


it doesnt if you trade-in.


----------



## Reliev

Spiffywerks said:


> Completed HW3 upgrade. VIN 0006xxx. Dec 2017 build.
> 
> My Experience:
> 
> Dropped off Sat Feb 25, completed on Feb 1. (Took 1 week to complete)
> Was provided a Model S loaner. (Yay!)
> Complication during installation. Was explained to me they had accidentally installed the computer meant for me into another car and vise versa. So everytime they tried to query my car, it was displaying information for the other vehicle.
> They spent a couple days working with Tesla engineers to sort out the situation and get the computers to authenticate with the cars they were installed in. (Seems strange that the computer is VIN specific...)
> My car info screen says the Premium Connectivity will expire Oct 2020, although I have lifetime. Talked to service about it, they said I need to contact Tesla Support direct to fix it.
> Additional notes for those changing:
> 
> Phone key was still synced
> All other personalized settings are lost. You have to setup the car again as if new.
> Homelink settings! So make sure you have a way into your garage/home after picking up your car.
> Music logins
> Seat/mirror/steering wheelClimate, Etc.
> 
> Navigate on Autopilot features will not work right away. Cameras have to reconfigure. So go drive around for a bit.
> Otherwise, install went fine. The new display info is fun. Cant wait to try the future FSD release now!


I'm guessing based on this they swapped out your MCU.


----------



## StromTrooperM3

Reliev said:


> it doesnt if you trade-in.


And if they remove the car from my account and move it to another person there is no guarantee they maintain the car still should get the FSD computer that was paid for


----------



## Reliev

@StromTrooperM3 I guess print it out before selling it..? good point


----------



## tencate

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Glad to see another low VIN get it!


Me too! Guess I'll try and set up an upgrade appointment and see what happens. One of the two Mobile guys in NM said he's done an upgrade here in the state. But no details on VIN number or exactly WHERE he did it. I'll likely have to drive to the Denver SC (about 6 hours) to deal with mine. Gonna be tricky if they don't get me a loaner. Let's see what happens.

[Edit: App wouldn't connect to the scheduler for some reason, I submitted and it came back with an Error. Perhaps Tesla already knew what I was going to ask for and the AI decided to kick it out of the queue as being a frivolous request that I really didn't need just yet.  ]


----------



## StromTrooperM3

Reliev said:


> @StromTrooperM3 I guess print it out before selling it..? good point


Well I just checked my account and it's now missing from tesla.com and the app? I never even got a receipt of any kind


----------



## tencate

StromTrooperM3 said:


> I never even got a receipt of any kind


Weird. I bought during the $2k "fire sale" and I did get a receipt. I also have a screen dump of the acknowledgement page when I ordered.


----------



## Avid

A while back I checked my account for receipts and found my EAP purchase and later FSD purchase. I printed them off like a greedy mofo. You never know when it might disappear from your account.


----------



## Reliev

@StromTrooperM3 my pdf is corrupt for my receipt now and its not on mine too must be an update. when i go to upgrades on my car it says i have none something must be happening like our vins being pulled.

I have the credit card transaction too.

edit the upgrade page in the car and on phone is gone too I suspect an upgrade.

edit 2 i asked 3 friends all of theirs are gone too.. even one i know who has v3  and fsd  @SoFlaModel3 must be busy

@Avid im going to check tomorrow when its up and get another copy hopefully no more headaches over this


----------



## StromTrooperM3

tencate said:


> Weird. I bought during the $2k "fire sale" and I did get a receipt.


Sorry I was in a hurry. I meant email about it. At one point I do remember seeing FSD listed in my account I'm not sure if there was a way to PDF the receipt



Avid said:


> I checked my account for receipts and found my EAP purchase and later FSD purchase.


Thanks for looking. I have the credit card transaction but I know at some point it said fsd and it's now saying EAP



Reliev said:


> edit 2 i asked 3 friends all of theirs are gone too


Thanks for asking makes me feel better


----------



## SoFlaModel3

My FSD disappeared as well. I’m sure it will be corrected.


----------



## StromTrooperM3

SoFlaModel3 said:


> My FSD disappeared as well. I'm sure it will be corrected.


I'm sure it will. But to a prospective buyer it's not easing the purchase.

Appreciate another validation that it's happening to us all


----------



## sduck

Likewise for me. It was there just a day or two ago. Seems like something must be cooking...


----------



## Reliev

Im about to go bed but I think that they are pulling all the fsd purchase vins for a status of some sort.


----------



## Redbud

I have two model 3s - one purchased in Dec. '18 and one Jun '19. I purchased FSD for both. The car I purchased in Jun '19 shows FSD, but the one I purchased in Dec. '18 FSD disappeared. I'm guessing it is because my Dec '18 car has HW 2.5 and my Jun '19 car most likely already has HW 3.0.


----------



## tencate

tencate said:


> Me too! Guess I'll try and set up an upgrade appointment and see what happens.


That was quick. This morning the Scheduled Appointment I'd finally managed to place was gone from the App. Guess my car isn't ready yet.


----------



## WonkoTheSane

Model 3 LR AWD EAP FSD($2k Fire sale) VIN 95xxx P/U 10/13/18 now at SC for HW3 and DUAL MOTOR badge. They gave me a Model S loaner (the ones with the grill). I prefer my Model 3.


----------



## Cao1970

Ok- My FSD disappeared from my account also. I just got off the phone with Tesla - He had not heard of this, but did verify that I still had FSD in their system and will have them check it out. I think it came off as they added a "premium connectivity" line on the page. He is also sending me an email verification that I purchased and still have FSD so I am good there.


----------



## WonkoTheSane

WonkoTheSane said:


> Model 3 LR AWD EAP FSD($2k Fire sale) VIN 95xxx P/U 10/13/18 now at SC for HW3 and DUAL MOTOR badge. They gave me a Model S loaner (the ones with the grill). I prefer my Model 3.


3 hours from drop off to pick up alert text. Car was starting a maps download when I picked it up. After all of the resetup (driver profile, app logins, etc) the maps download was about 50%. I guess it will finish when I get home into Wi-Fi.


----------



## TeslaTony310

WonkoTheSane said:


> 3 hours from drop off to pick up alert text. Car was starting a maps download when I picked it up. After all of the resetup (driver profile, app logins, etc) the maps download was about 50%. I guess it will finish when I get home into Wi-Fi.


Well, I'm getting close. I'm a 125K VIN, Nov delivery.


----------



## wst88

TeslaTony310 said:


> Well, I'm getting close. I'm a 125K VIN, Nov delivery.


I am 120K - I had an appointment for today, but they pushed it back 10 days on Friday afternoon. No comments or any information, just a reschedule.


----------



## Reliev

Cao1970 said:


> Ok- My FSD disappeared from my account also. I just got off the phone with Tesla - He had not heard of this, but did verify that I still had FSD in their system and will have them check it out. I think it came off as they added a "premium connectivity" line on the page. He is also sending me an email verification that I purchased and still have FSD so I am good there.


how did you actually get a human being?
how long was the hold ill do it later this week if i have time and it doesnt show up.


----------



## SkipperOFMO

ibgeek said:


> Wow, someones bitter. Maybe you'd do better with a different car company my friend if you honestly feel like Tesla has been dishonest or "strung you along". I'm sure that something just as good will be coming around the corner any time now.


Sounds like you can't take a little criticism about Tesla.


----------



## Reliev

SkipperOFMO said:


> Sounds like you can't take a little criticism about Tesla.


agreed 100% tesla used to have amazing service, can you imagine calling any other service and not hearing a reply at all?
that's called stringing you along if I ever heard it. Why do you have to call 5 or more times to get a human response? Tesla is an amazing company but their customer service leaves a lot to be desired if they were say an appliance repair company would I even give them a second attempt? growing pain is one thing but this has been an issue for over a year forgive me for not having tesla fanboy blinders on. I am still a fan of this company but their communication and service are really bad at least Audi would try to sell me a part that I didn't need but was in their book and actually respond to me asap.


----------



## Mikey

Model3 LR, VIN 2xxxx (May 2018), HW3 retrofit schedule next week. FYI, I am bringing in the car to service other things (side body and rock guard gap so things get stuck in there, etc), so I just threw in the HW3 retrofit in the list and Tesla seemed OK. So yes, it does not hurt to ask as someone mentioned AND it is most likely easier if you have existing service items to piggyback on (or come up with something ).


----------



## HCD3

Mikey said:


> Model3 LR, VIN 2xxxx (May 2018), HW3 retrofit schedule next week. FYI, I am bringing in the car to service other things (side body and rock guard gap so things get stuck in there, etc), so I just threw in the HW3 retrofit in the list and Tesla seemed OK. So yes, it does not hurt to ask as someone mentioned AND it is most likely easier if you have existing service items to piggyback on (or come up with something ).


I tried a second time to get HW 3 upgrade and I'm in. Here's what Tesla said.
Good morning,

This is Tesla Mobile Service. I do see that your profile is flagged as eligible for the HW3 retrofit. This is not mobile capable and must be performed at the service center. Please let us know your preferred center and we can schedule you accordingly. Thank you!


----------



## HCD3

Reliev said:


> agreed 100% tesla used to have amazing service, can you imagine calling any other service and not hearing a reply at all?
> that's called stringing you along if I ever heard it. Why do you have to call 5 or more times to get a human response? Tesla is an amazing company but their customer service leaves a lot to be desired if they were say an appliance repair company would I even give them a second attempt? growing pain is one thing but this has been an issue for over a year forgive me for not having tesla fanboy blinders on. I am still a fan of this company but their communication and service are really bad at least Audi would try to sell me a part that I didn't need but was in their book and actually respond to me asap.


Tesla service at my service center has been great every time. YMMV.


----------



## WonkoTheSane

Off topic, but not sure where to post. 

What is the latest Navigation Data? I currently have NA-2019.6-10236 buy a new one is downloading.


----------



## Perscitus

2019.20 something... its fairly old now witha 2020.xx expected still in Q1 this year (likely with late 2019 map data).


----------



## mrau

wst88 said:


> I am 120K - I had an appointment for today, but they pushed it back 10 days on Friday afternoon. No comments or any information, just a reschedule.


Keep us posted on how it goes if you can. Especially if you are using the Toledo SC and if you get a rental. My car is just a few days older than yours. I stopped at Toledo about two weeks ago and they said my car wasn't on the list yet. They said they had done a few already and some took a few hours and others two days. I am sure they will get better and have a smoother process as time goes on.


----------



## WonkoTheSane

Perscitus said:


> 2019.20 something... its fairly old now witha 2020.xx expected still in Q1 this year (likely with late 2019 map data).


Okay, I got 2019.20-10487. It seems to show the new road near me on the non-satellite map but navigation still doesn't use it.


----------



## Reliev

HCD3 said:


> Tesla service at my service center has been great every time. YMMV.


mine used to be on average it's taking a week to get a response now via text or email.
and if I'm lucky it takes me 3 weeks to get an appointment so tbh I try and wait until I have 2 things (like now FSDV and 2-year service coming up). I think they are overwhelmed and they have little to nothing to keep up with demand. That is my issue, also the Y and the truck is going to make it much worse IMO.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

You guys are lucky. I'm in ND and we share one ranger with SD and the nearest service center is about 240 miles away.


----------



## ajl710

148XXX VIN. SC said not available yet  Bringing in to get the roof glass replaced on 2/10 and I put HW3 in the same request but they said it's not ready for my vehicle yet and that they can only do the glass replacement.


----------



## Goks

66###. Sept 2018 delivery. Bought FSD at fire sale. Called service center for different issue and they said the vehicle is ready for retrofit. Appointment is next week. Let’s see what happens.


----------



## Reliev

@Goks @ajl710 did your show back in your accounts yet? mine hasnt


----------



## ajl710

Reliev said:


> @Goks @ajl710 did your show back in your accounts yet? mine hasnt


Nope, mine no longer shows the basic autopilot or FSD.


----------



## Daryl

Here's another report of requesting service to install HW3, and getting a call telling me mine is not available yet, so push out the service call 4 weeks and see what happens.

VIN 16XXX


----------



## Long Ranger

Reliev said:


> @Goks @ajl710 did your show back in your accounts yet? mine hasnt


Is your FSD gone if you log into the website, manage vehicle, and view details?

Mine is gone from the app (upgrades, purchased) but it still shows up in my account on the website.


----------



## ajl710

Long Ranger said:


> Is your FSD gone if you log into the website, manage vehicle, and view details?
> 
> Mine is gone from the app (upgrades, purchased) but it still shows up in my account on the website.


Mine is gone on both.


----------



## TirianW

To add another datapoint to the discussion, I got a call from my local service center on January 22nd to schedule an appointment for getting the HW3.0 installed. I made an appointment for Jan 31st (the first day I could get off from work), and they said that two other service bulletins would be done at the same time - charging port buffers, and frunk latch alignment check. When I dropped the car off at 10:00 AM, they gave me a loaner (Model S) saying they weren't sure they could get it done that day. Since I live over 2 hours from the service center, I didn't want to drive back and forth, so I hung around all day. They did get it completed, but commented that the time the upgrade takes varies greatly based on the whether or not the firmware on the car matches the firmware on the HW3.0 computer. If they match, or are at least compatible, the process is quick and easy. If not, the tech told me it hook him a day and a half to do one the week before. Interestingly, shortly after I made the appointment, I got the notification for a firmware upgrade for the car and it went to the version the tech later said it should be. So it may be that since the computers are VIN specific, they are now closing the loop and pushing the correct firmware when the appointment is made to minimize the amount of shop time required to do the upgrade.
Now that I have had the upgraded computer for a couple days now, I can say that it didn't really change anything. Driving back home I took the exact same route and was able to compare the performance of EAP and EAP+NOA both with the 2.5 and 3.0 computers. And they both handled everything the same. They both struggled at the same points and worked well at the same points. The version of firmware did not change for me - there was no software upgrade - just a hardware upgrade. What did change was the visualization, I do now see traffic lights, stop signs, cones, trash cans, etc. Also, interestingly enough, the settings on the backup camera changed and it looks way better in low light - now I can't say it is a result of HW3.0, that could have been in the firmware because the conditions I noticed it in were not replicated between when I got the new firmware and when I got the new hardware.
Specifics of my car: reserved in April 2016, ordered in June 2018, re-ordered in July (there was an "incident" during shipment of my car and they had to order me a new one), delivered in September, purchased FSD in 2019, VIN: 057XXX.


----------



## Mr. Spacely

@TirianW That is the most informative update yet on firmware/software matching. Thanks.


----------



## Gatica

HW3 being installed right now, the SC gave an estimated time of completion for tomorrow. They said that they have to make a harness adaptor for each car, something similar to a "Y" connector as the new computer requires an extra power source for the redundant neural CPU's and install new firmware which takes the longest amount of time. They said the actual hardware install is only a couple of hours.

Shortly after dropping the car off, my phone alerted me that a software update install was complete, (was on the latest 2020.4.1 already) probably a reinstall to make sure everything matches the new hardware.

89xxx vin FDS purchased when I purchased the car in October 2018.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

I called Tesla about the disappearing FSD from our accounts and they confirmed they see it on their end so it must just be a programming glitch on our view.

Of course that was an opportunity to ask about HW3 just to get confirmation it’s still not available for me...


----------



## HCD3

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I called Tesla about the disappearing FSD from our accounts and they confirmed they see it on their end so it must just be a programming glitch on our view.
> 
> Of course that was an opportunity to ask about HW3 just to get confirmation it's still not available for me...


Phew. I was worried, but I have a hard copy of my purchase of FSD. Hope the put it back on my account. Thanks SoFla.


----------



## HCD3

TirianW said:


> To add another datapoint to the discussion, I got a call from my local service center on January 22nd to schedule an appointment for getting the HW3.0 installed. I made an appointment for Jan 31st (the first day I could get off from work), and they said that two other service bulletins would be done at the same time - charging port buffers, and frunk latch alignment check. When I dropped the car off at 10:00 AM, they gave me a loaner (Model S) saying they weren't sure they could get it done that day. Since I live over 2 hours from the service center, I didn't want to drive back and forth, so I hung around all day. They did get it completed, but commented that the time the upgrade takes varies greatly based on the whether or not the firmware on the car matches the firmware on the HW3.0 computer. If they match, or are at least compatible, the process is quick and easy. If not, the tech told me it hook him a day and a half to do one the week before. Interestingly, shortly after I made the appointment, I got the notification for a firmware upgrade for the car and it went to the version the tech later said it should be. So it may be that since the computers are VIN specific, they are now closing the loop and pushing the correct firmware when the appointment is made to minimize the amount of shop time required to do the upgrade.
> Now that I have had the upgraded computer for a couple days now, I can say that it didn't really change anything. Driving back home I took the exact same route and was able to compare the performance of EAP and EAP+NOA both with the 2.5 and 3.0 computers. And they both handled everything the same. They both struggled at the same points and worked well at the same points. The version of firmware did not change for me - there was no software upgrade - just a hardware upgrade. What did change was the visualization, I do now see traffic lights, stop signs, cones, trash cans, etc. Also, interestingly enough, the settings on the backup camera changed and it looks way better in low light - now I can't say it is a result of HW3.0, that could have been in the firmware because the conditions I noticed it in were not replicated between when I got the new firmware and when I got the new hardware.
> Specifics of my car: reserved in April 2016, ordered in June 2018, re-ordered in July (there was an "incident" during shipment of my car and they had to order me a new one), delivered in September, purchased FSD in 2019, VIN: 057XXX.


Thanks Tirian. I tried once before to schedule the HW3 install via the app and was turned down. I tried again and was accepted. I'm scheduled for a couple of weeks hence. I have a very low VIN.


----------



## FRC

I am still dumbfounded. Why in the world is everyone so worried about getting an HW3 upgrade that currently does nothing other that showing stop signs and lights? Get a grip, people. Save your angst for when you are missing out on a feature that means something.


----------



## HCD3

FRC said:


> I am still dumbfounded. Why in the world is everyone so worried about getting an HW3 upgrade that currently does nothing other that showing stop signs and lights? Get a grip, people. Save your angst for when you are missing out on a feature that means something.


Agreed FRC. I just want to have what I paid for, and it might be worthwhile down the road. I paid 7000 for full self driving and if I get some features in the short run and more down the road I'll be happy.


----------



## Reliev

HCD3 said:


> Agreed FRC. I just want to have what I paid for, and it might be worthwhile down the road. I paid 7000 for full self driving and if I get some features in the short run and more down the road I'll be happy.


after my delivery and another process I just want to get what I paid for as well as be ahead of the curve for once, I have a feeling once a real update comes out I will be buried and pushed to the back of the line I know I know that's not how others feel but that is why I have been passively following up once a month with my service center. What if a big v3 improvement came out in a week they get flooded with calls and im yesterday's news.. I truly feel this way lately at my service center, also I would love to do the 2-year service (first service) at the same time.


----------



## Shadow LI

Dropped car off 845 this morning. It’s 650 pm. Never heard from service center.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

FRC said:


> I am still dumbfounded. Why in the world is everyone so worried about getting an HW3 upgrade that currently does nothing other that showing stop signs and lights? Get a grip, people. Save your angst for when you are missing out on a feature that means something.


I just want it before Model Y production ramps and suddenly they aren't jumping to give parts to older cars. Also would like to have exclusive functionality that I paid for and don't yet have. Needless to say with the variation in who wants it and who doesn't you'd think they should prioritize people that are anxious to be on the bleeding edge.


----------



## Grey Fox

Spiffywerks said:


> Completed HW3 upgrade. VIN 0006xxx. Dec 2017 build.
> 
> 
> All other personalized settings are lost. You have to setup the car again as if new.
> !







Oh dang! I forgot about this. My HW3 was installed this week and I am picking my car up tomorrow. Does that also mean my odometer settings are gone too. I liked tracking my lifetime mileage and was tracking my new CrossClimate+ tires to compare efficiency from stock 18 inch tires.


----------



## Grey Fox

WonkoTheSane said:


> Model 3 LR AWD EAP FSD($2k Fire sale) VIN 95xxx P/U 10/13/18 now at SC for HW3 and DUAL MOTOR badge. They gave me a Model S loaner (the ones with the grill). I prefer my Model 3.


I got a Model S loaner too. I agree. Prefer the Model 3.


----------



## 2Kap

I'm in the group where FSD doesnt show up on the website, but the app tells me "You have all of the eligible upgrades". 

I've been hesitant to reach out to my closest service center to see if i'm eligible. Has anyone from Georgia had the service done?


----------



## John Di Cecco

Grey Fox said:


> Oh dang! I forgot about this. My HW3 was installed this week and I am picking my car up tomorrow. Does that also mean my odometer settings are gone too. I liked tracking my lifetime mileage and was tracking my new CrossClimate+ tires to compare efficiency from stock 18 inch tires.


I did not lose any personal settings with my upgrade


----------



## Maynerd

2Kap said:


> I'm in the group where FSD doesnt show up on the website, but the app tells me "You have all of the eligible upgrades".
> 
> I've been hesitant to reach out to my closest service center to see if i'm eligible. Has anyone from Georgia had the service done?


I just checked the website and saw that I too do not show FSD. WTF!


----------



## vinnie97

HCD3 said:


> Thanks Tirian. I tried once before to schedule the HW3 install via the app and was turned down. I tried again and was accepted. I'm scheduled for a couple of weeks hence. I have a very low VIN.


I know it's relative, but I would actually quantify under 10k as "a very low VIN." ;D


----------



## JustTheTip

March ‘18 configuration. September ‘18 delivery of a P+. VIN 72xxx. Getting HW3 and charge pins updated later this morning. I’ll check in when I drop car off.

Scheduled a week ago via Tesla app.


----------



## Leggers

John Di Cecco said:


> I did not lose any personal settings with my upgrade


How did they manage this? I got mine back yesterday and had to input all my setting back in from ..Wi-Fi to seat position. If your SC have a method to store those while changing the computer and put them back on the new computer. It would be nice if they would share that with other SC for a best practice.


----------



## TetonTesla

I’m also no longer able to see FSD upgrade in either the app, or the Tesla website. In fact the entire “upgrades” section of app is missing. I did have some issues yesterday with app repeatedly asking me to renter my password. Wonder if Tesla is having some server-side issues. 

Purchased FSD in August 2019. Vin 131xxx. Still on HW2.5


----------



## Gatica

Leggers said:


> How did they manage this? I got mine back yesterday and had to input all my setting back in from ..Wi-Fi to seat position. If your SC have a method to store those while changing the computer and put them back on the new computer. It would be nice if they would share that with other SC for a best practice.


Picked up my car yesterday, they finished it earlier than they thought they would. Only took them 3 hours, I also did not lose any settings which was nice but I was prepared to redo them if necessary. When I asked the SC about it I was told that it has to do with firmware issues and sometimes they have to wipe everything and reinstall the firmware from scratch to get things working (mismatch of firmware version of car and what was preloaded on the new FSD computer).


----------



## JustTheTip

Dropped car off. Have an 85D loaner. Eh. They said it’s a PITA upgrade. So much for quick plug-n-play. Will most likely get car back tomorrow.


----------



## TeslaTony310

I tried to schedule an appointment again, this week, and was shot down, again. Still not eligible, but I think I'm getting closer. Hopefully I don't get passed over, like some other low VIN folks.


----------



## chaunceyg1

I set up an appointment for tomorrow morning several weeks ago through the app. The only thing I put was FSD (HW3) Computer Upgrade. I have received two automated text reminders, and the appointment went from Preparation to Cost Estimate. I have heard nothing else from them. The second text came an hour ago reminding that my appointment is tomorrow. I will keep you updated on whether or not I get it tomorrow.

My VIN is 51XXX, delivered Aug 2018, and added FSD during the $2k fire sale.

Odd thing about this... the appointment has never shown on the web version. Did everyone else see the appointment there? I'm ALSO missing FSD from the list of upgrades on the website, like many of you.


UPDATE: I just received a text from them letting me know that they are out of loaners, and can offer Uber credits. I'm guessing they wouldn't offer if they weren't able to do the work.


----------



## rrollens

What have been the shortest and longest times folks have had to wait to have HW 3.0 installed?


----------



## Gatica

rrollens said:


> What have been the shortest and longest times folks have had to wait to have HW 3.0 installed?


I dropped my car off at 10am and it was ready to pickup at 2:30pm (4.5 hours).


----------



## Shadow LI

Dropped off yesterday at 845 and picked up today at noon. All personal settings erased.


----------



## wst88

I have an Unfortunate Prediction - FSD upgrades will be delayed because of the Corona Virus - They will divert the CPU's to Keep M3 production moving. News stated that the China plant was forced to Halt production.


----------



## vinnie97

Oh well, when the pandemic is over and with whoever remains breathing afterward, they can give me HW4 or issue a refund.


----------



## Unplugged

Here's a new one: 
I scheduled the upgrade on my app because I have an early VIN (around 10000), and I knew that the Costa Mesa service center had been installing HW3 for a few months.

I get the scheduled service confirmed. I receive a reminder a few days ago for my service tomorrow. This morning I receive a reminder that the service is tomorrow. "Boy," I think, " It looks as if I might get upgraded tomorrow.

Then, this afternoon I get the following text:

*Hi, this is ***** from Tesla Service Santa Ana. I wanted to inform you that our HW3 computers are not currently in stock due to an issue with the supplier. I have ordered one for you with us, but if you wish to visit another service center that may have the computer in stock, you may update your preferred location in the app. Please note, I will be monitoring the order I placed for you and I will be in contact with you as soon as the computer arrives to schedule you in sooner than you would be able to self-schedule. *

Really? So now a particular Tesla service center is having problems with the "supplier?" Who the heck is the supplier? Mobileye?

If I were the service center manager, I would get another supplier. s/


----------



## TheeCatzMeow

As an update 1.5 weeks ago I requested a retrofit I've have many interactions with Tesla since then including signing "final working papers" I was contacted today and told they will not have the parts in time and they will cancel my appointment. Once the parts come in they will schedule a new appointment at that time. (Today is 3 working days before the install was scheduled)


----------



## Maynerd

Unplugged said:


> Here's a new one:
> I scheduled the upgrade on my app because I have an early VIN (around 10000), and I knew that the Costa Mesa service center had been installing HW3 for a few months.
> 
> I get the scheduled service confirmed. I receive a reminder a few days ago for my service tomorrow. This morning I receive a reminder that the service is tomorrow. "Boy," I think, " It looks as if I might get upgraded tomorrow.
> 
> Then, this afternoon I get the following text:
> 
> *Hi, this is ***** from Tesla Service Santa Ana. I wanted to inform you that our HW3 computers are not currently in stock due to an issue with the supplier. I have ordered one for you with us, but if you wish to visit another service center that may have the computer in stock, you may update your preferred location in the app. Please note, I will be monitoring the order I placed for you and I will be in contact with you as soon as the computer arrives to schedule you in sooner than you would be able to self-schedule. *
> 
> Really? So now a particular Tesla service center is having problems with the "supplier?" Who the heck is the supplier? Mobileye?
> 
> If I were the service center manager, I would get another supplier. s/


I thought the computers were tied to VIN?


----------



## chaunceyg1

Maybe they prep the computer ahead of time, but arrive unlinked?

I just got this, though...


----------



## TeslaTony310

And THIS is why people should have had some urgency around getting their retrofits, it seems at least 2 folks have SCs who don't have them. We don't know how long this lasts, hopefully its just a hiccup, but what if it's longer term??


----------



## Rick Steinwand

I have a 96xxx VIN. My fear is that I'm going to get a msg from the Mpls SC 240 miles away that HW3 is available. Would I get an old MS loaner that would struggle to drive the long trip home? Would I need more than one day off from work? Would I need a hotel room for a couple of days? What happens if they need days to get it right? It's much easier if our Ranger is able to do them locally.


----------



## Bigriver

Rick Steinwand said:


> I have a 96xxx VIN. My fear is that I'm going to get a msg from the Mpls SC 240 miles away that HW3 is available. Would I get an old MS loaner that would struggle to drive the long trip home? Would I need more than one day off from work? Would I need a hotel room for a couple of days? What happens if they need days to get it right? It's much easier if our Ranger is able to do them locally.


Mine was done today and it only took about 3 hours. I was within the first dozen model 3's done at my SC, so if there's a learning curve for the techs, it's not too bad. Others have also reported it being less than 1/2 day. I don't think you have reason to be concerned.


----------



## Grey Fox

Got my car back today with HW3 installed. They said they did not have any problems installing when I asked (but they were not very communicative at this SC).


----------



## GDN

I had the privilege to take a co-worker to pick up his new White/White Performance 3 today. While at the SC I stepped back to Service. I asked and they said they'd upgraded many 3's to HW3. I'd heard there had been none in DFW. I asked if they could check. Took 30 seconds to key in each VIN and neither car is in line or available yet.

I asked if he knew how they were notifying owners. He said they weren't reaching out to those in the system yet because they had enough people bringing their car in for other issues that if HW3 was on the list they installed it while there. I'm no hurry, but I was there so thought it would be worth a check.


----------



## Reliev

@vinnie97 I have a very low VIN then.


----------



## NR4P

I was at SC yesterday pickup up wiper blades. I have a relatively low VIN 24xxx and still not in system for upgrade. Rep told me that initially they were told X's and S's are the highest priority upgrades. But she said that 3's are being upgraded too and had no pattern or explanation how 3's come up before some S's or X's. Just to keep checking back.

I am wondering if it is due to what you paid. $7K gets highest priority, $2K gets lowest. For those that have it, would you mind sharing what you paid?


----------



## Bigriver

NR4P said:


> I am wondering if it is due to what you paid. $7K gets highest priority, $2K gets lowest. For those that have it, would you mind sharing what you paid?


Price isn't a factor. Many who got the upgrade say they paid $2k in the fire sale. My 3 got the upgrade and I paid $3k at time of purchase. For my X that has not gotten the upgrade, I paid $4k in 2018 (because I stupidly believed Tesla when they said they were upping the FSD price to $5k for EAP purchasers.... which actually they did for awhile.)

It is a popular theory that they are busy doing S and X's. They have not done any S or X manufactured before March 2018 (when they switched from MCU1 to MCU2.). And HW3 came out in spring 2019, so there is a narrow 1 year manufacturing window of S and X's getting the update at this time.


----------



## dburkland

It's been just over 1 day since Tesla Minneapolis completed the HW3 retrofit in my Model 3 and I wanted to share my experience:

I dropped the car off on Monday @ 9:00AM and it was ready for pickup 24 hours later
All defined driver profiles & settings were preserved
Cones, intersections, turn lane markings, stop lights, and stop signs all render properly. I am flat out impressed at how well the car detects stop lights, their position, and current light color even when the vehicle is pointed directly towards intense sunlight.
I had to re-pair my iPhone with the car (Bluetooth)
I had to reconnect to my home WiFi network
Autopilot calibration wasn't 100% complete however after ~10 miles of driving I was able to re-enable "no confirmation" lane changes (NoA)
Ping ponging within the lane w/ Autopilot engaged is completely resolved
AutoPilot stays locked onto vehicles that have exited longer than it previously did w/ HW2.5. This is a minor annoyance that I'm sure will be rectified in a future OTA update.
Shoutout to Minneapolis for the excellent customer service (as always) and for answering all of my nerd questions.

Dan


----------



## awedio_femi

Stopped by the Agoura SC this afternoon to inquire about HW3.
My VIN was on the scheduled/allowed list.

Appointment is set for 8:00AM 2/18/2020.
I was told to anticipate the car being ready for pickup on 2/19.

Tesla will provide Uber voucher.


----------



## Reliev

I couldnt do the uber credit with a kid maybe im one of those "issue customers" I wonder when its time for me to bother them again seems like them reaching out is far and few between.


----------



## Joaquin

I'm another happy hw3 upgraded Model 3 owner :sunglasses:

In my case, nobody contacted me or offered the retrofit while at service: I asked for it using the App, and surprisingly the accepted my request and was assigned a slot at the service center in a few days.

They also changed my charging port pins because there seems to be a general "recall" for that.


----------



## chaunceyg1

Mine is in for the upgrade. The service manager said that the actual install is quick, about an hour, but the firmware update is what takes most of the time. He said that they often fail the first time and they have to repeat it again, and it's a time consuming process. He thinks it will be done today, though.


----------



## TetonTesla

TetonTesla said:


> I'm also no longer able to see FSD upgrade in either the app, or the Tesla website.
> 
> Purchased FSD in August 2019. Vin 131xxx. Still on HW2.5


Update: FSD still not showing up in app or on website for my car. Contacted support and they verified it still shows on their side. He sent me confirmation.

Contacted service center in SLC. Told they don't have HW3 upgrade available for my car yet. VIN 131xxx


----------



## Maynerd

TetonTesla said:


> Update: FSD still not showing up in app or on website for my car. Contacted support and they verified it still shows on their side. He sent me confirmation.
> 
> Contacted service center in SLC. Told they don't have HW3 upgrade available for my car yet. VIN 131xxx


I'm 006XXX and I don't have mine so...


----------



## vinnie97

I guess setting up an appointment 2 months out on the app adds you to some kind of blacklist. Also, they no longer answer phone calls (as they did 2 years ago during the Model 3 launch) and won't return my voicemail. I tried email. Let's see if anyone bothers to get back to me.


----------



## Jason Krellner

Mine is at the SC for the retrofit. They said there are a bunch of recalls/bulletins they're doing as well. And putting on the Dual Motor badge. Dropped off at 9:30 and he said he thought I'd be able to pick it up by 6:00. Haven't heard anything yet.

Got a 2014 Model S 85. It feels big, I don't like the controls, and the screen is laggy. I miss my 3!

EDIT: My VIN is 97XXX


----------



## StromTrooperM3

Reliev said:


> @StromTrooperM3 I guess print it out before selling it..? good point


I guess it doesn't matter if it's printed out or not. They seem to do whatever they want to do

https://jalopnik.com/tesla-remotely-removes-autopilot-features-from-customer-1841472617


----------



## chaunceyg1

Jason Krellner said:


> Mine is at the SC for the retrofit. They said there are a bunch of recalls/bulletins they're doing as well. And putting on the Dual Motor badge. Dropped off at 9:30 and he said he thought I'd be able to pick it up by 6:00. Haven't heard anything yet.
> 
> Got a 2014 Model S 85. It feels big, I don't like the controls, and the screen is laggy. I miss my 3!
> 
> EDIT: My VIN is 97XXX


Dropped mine off at the same time, was told the same thing. Also have heard nothing.


----------



## TetonTesla

Maynerd said:


> I'm 006XXX and I don't have mine so...


I've heard very low VINs like yours require soldering and custom wire harness for HW3 upgrade. Possible that is reason for the delay? Definitely seems random. I've seen much later vins than mine who have the upgrade, and others who are not yet eligible.


----------



## PA_Ray

Got a call this morning from a service center tech (not the closest center but one that is further away) saying I was on the list for the upgrade. Said 2 -3 hours to complete and takes 50 - 100 miles of driving to calibrate. Scheduling it for next week. VIN 101XXX.


----------



## JustTheTip

Picked up my car from Highland Park, IL SC. Took 20 miles to calibrate via local traffic. Highway would have been quicker apparently, but I wasn't willing to deal with the traffic. All is good. HP SC had 5+ FSD upgrades just today. They're trying to knock them out fast. I only lost WiFI/Bluetooth/Radio station settings. No big deal. Everything else remained. Keep bugging your service centers if you still do not have the upgrade.


----------



## TeslaTony310

StromTrooperM3 said:


> I guess it doesn't matter if it's printed out or not. They seem to do whatever they want to do
> 
> https://jalopnik.com/tesla-remotely-removes-autopilot-features-from-customer-1841472617


That's not the same thing. The original owner didn't pay for those features, and unfortunately, they caught it after the original owner sold the car.


----------



## StromTrooperM3

TeslaTony310 said:


> The original owner didn't pay for those features


If the Maroney sticker is not accurate then I believe there are bigger issues at hand?

I'm not trying to be difficult in any way however with the car up for sale these are legitimate things to question.


----------



## Jason Krellner

chaunceyg1 said:


> Dropped mine off at the same time, was told the same thing. Also have heard nothing.





JustTheTip said:


> Picked up my car from Highland Park, IL SC. Took 20 miles to calibrate via local traffic. Highway would have been quicker apparently, but I wasn't willing to deal with the traffic. All is good. HP SC had 5+ FSD upgrades just today. They're trying to knock them out fast. I only lost WiFI/Bluetooth/Radio station settings. No big deal. Everything else remained. Keep bugging your service centers if you still do not have the upgrade.


Mine not ready until "Friday afternoon." Ugh, I want my Model 3 back! Seriously, though, I'm excited to get it back and be ready for future FSD updates!


----------



## chaunceyg1

I got the same message. Tomorrow afternoon. Interesting we both dropped off at the same time and we both have the same delay. 🤔


----------



## Francois Gaucher

TetonTesla said:


> I'm also no longer able to see FSD upgrade in either the app, or the Tesla website. In fact the entire "upgrades" section of app is missing. I did have some issues yesterday with app repeatedly asking me to renter my password. Wonder if Tesla is having some server-side issues.
> 
> Purchased FSD in August 2019. Vin 131xxx. Still on HW2.5


The update section in app just reappear with my FSD purchase. Car delivered on July 2018, vin 28xxx in Canada. Purchased FSD in April 2019. Not yet illigible for the upgrade.


----------



## wackojacko

Francois Gaucher said:


> The update section in app just reappear with my FSD purchase. Car delivered on July 2018, vin 28xxx in Canada. Purchased FSD in April 2019. Not yet illigible for the upgrade.


Just checked website and nothing, but check the app and the says I purchased Full Self-Driving and Basic Autopilot. Although I bought EAP and FSD upgrade last March. but it still adds up. Took a screen capture of my phone 

I never saved the pdf of the FSD purchase, will if it ever appears online .

also I'm a CAD M3 Vin 28XXX as well. Haven't requested the upgrade yet, waiting to see some CAD M3 get it. Also I'd rather they work out any issues, but I do want it within say 3 months (just my arbitrary timeline)


----------



## MelindaV

mine is going in today for misc items (new cabin air filters, rotate tires, check a couple minor things) and the FSD computer swap!


----------



## chaunceyg1

I have FSD back in my online account, but no longer listed as after purchase, and no invoice. Can't check the app because it's still in service for FSD computer.


----------



## Maynerd

Full self driving is showing again on my online account.


----------



## gary in NY

MelindaV said:


> mine is going in today for misc items (new cabin air filters, rotate tires, check a couple minor things) and the FSD computer swap!


Lucky you. I go in Tuesday for a new front bumper (if they got the paint right this time), my Dual Motor badge (which I will not put on), frunk latch adjustment, charger port update but no HW3 . I will check on it though, and maybe schedule another visit for a later date.


----------



## 2Kap

Maynerd said:


> Full self driving is showing again on my online account.


just checked. Mine has reappeared as well.


----------



## Veedio

wackojacko said:


> Just checked website and nothing, but check the app and the says I purchased Full Self-Driving and Basic Autopilot. Although I bought EAP and FSD upgrade last March. but it still adds up. Took a screen capture of my phone
> 
> I never saved the pdf of the FSD purchase, will if it ever appears online .
> 
> also I'm a CAD M3 Vin 28XXX as well. Haven't requested the upgrade yet, waiting to see some CAD M3 get it. Also I'd rather they work out any issues, but I do want it within say 3 months (just my arbitrary timeline)


I don't think any upgrades have been done in Canada yet regardless of VIN (mine is 30xxx).


----------



## Reliev

Mines back no receipt though took a screen shot!


----------



## Maynerd

Reliev said:


> Mines back no receipt though took a screen shot!


Not sure if that's good enough. Tesla swiped that guy's autopilot and they had evidence of it showing on the car. Just be ready to fight for it.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Well FSD is back, now I just need HW3 😎


----------



## tencate

Low VIN owners take note. I put in a request for an upgrade a few weeks ago as I reported earlier in this thread. (BTW, we only have Mobile Service in NM. )The request (via the App) promptly disappeared the next day so I figured they weren't ready to do mine and I was content to sit back and wait my turn. Today I get both a TXT and an Email saying I'm ready to be upgraded and I have an appointment at the SC in El Paso TX next week. Mind you, that's a 5+ hour drive but hey, if they've got my VIN on their list, I'm happy to go. Should be an adventure. I bought FSD during the fire sale and my VIN is 2xxx.


----------



## Kizzy

vinnie97 said:


> I guess setting up an appointment 2 months out on the app adds you to some kind of blacklist. Also, they no longer answer phone calls (as they did 2 years ago during the Model 3 launch) and won't return my voicemail. I tried email. Let's see if anyone bothers to get back to me.


I sent an email about cabin filters weeks ago and have heard nothing.

And, to stay on topic, my 60Ks VIN Model 3 has not received any proactive communication regarding the FSD computer upgrade.


----------



## TeslaTony310

StromTrooperM3 said:


> If the Maroney sticker is not accurate then I believe there are bigger issues at hand?
> 
> I'm not trying to be difficult in any way however with the car up for sale these are legitimate things to question.


I agree. If Tesla messed up on the Maroney sticker, that's 100% on them, as they then sold a car fraudulently.


----------



## Reliev

@Maynerd I also have a credit card receipt a long-standing with


Maynerd said:


> Not sure if that's good enough. Tesla swiped that guy's autopilot and they had evidence of it showing on the car. Just be ready to fight for it.


Why worry? It seems like a lot of FUD. I already have texts and emails from my SC saying that FSD is in my car but not available I guess I have to fight them also? I will say service center has been less than stellar but they already said I have this option as well


----------



## Reliev

Also, I figured out why the FSD and AP Dissapeared Tesla told the verge they did an audit of all these to see if people actually paid for all these features.
So that explains why the Jalopnik article shows complaints.
https://www.theverge.com/2020/2/6/21127243/tesla-model-s-autopilot-disabled-remotely-used-car-update

I wouldn't be surprised with the screw-ups I've had at delivery if this was even more than say 100 cars.


----------



## Jason Krellner

Just got back from picking Ghost up at the Highland Park, IL SC. Bummer was ALL my settings got wiped - driver profiles, everything. Didn't take long to get everything back to how I like it, but was a PIA.


----------



## gary in NY

I bought FSD after ordering on June 30, 2018, but before delivery on October 16, 2018. My experience with communications from Tesla service would leave me to believe there is no Tesla service. But despite that, they have me going in next Tuesday for other things. I could say I wouldn't go in otherwise just for this without waiting my turn, but I don't think they will ever contact me (just like they didn't for the Dual Motor badge). My online account config is correct.


----------



## vinnie97

Kizzy said:


> I sent an email about cabin filters weeks ago and have heard nothing.
> 
> And, to stay on topic, my 60Ks VIN Model 3 has not received any proactive communication regarding the FSD computer upgrade.


Good to know, I won't hold my breath. Just left a VM again today. I may start leaving one every day through the scheduled appointment date until they get back to me. Somebody above said it requires a 5+ hour (surely, that's round trip) drive for them to get it done, so I could be worse off ("only" 4 hours round trip).


----------



## Francois Gaucher

Veedio said:


> I don't think any upgrades have been done in Canada yet regardless of VIN (mine is 30xxx).


When I was at the Montreal service center last January, the advisor told they did some upgrades already.


----------



## FRC

vinnie97 said:


> Somebody above said it requires a 5+ hour (surely, that's round trip)


Unfortunately for @tencate that 5 hour trip is one way!


----------



## Bart

Just picked up my 3 at the Schaumburg SC in Chicagoland, they had it for about 30 hours to do the HW3 install, charge pins and a paint touch-up. Almost all settings remained intact, including my profile, homelink and all trip/odometers. Phone worked to open and start the car, but did need to re-pair the bluetooth and message syncing. Also lost my "favorites" streaming station but all other audio settings remained. Turned on visualizations and was interested to see that arrow paint in turn lanes is displayed along with the others already mentioned by everyone. Autopilot calibrated in less than 10 miles and worked well once activated, but didn't get a chance to try high-speed tollway driving yet.

Edit: my home wifi was lost, had to reset that.


----------



## sakaike

I just received a text from a Service Advisor out of my closest service center in Costa Mesa offering an appointment next week for my HW3 install. I have never reached out to ask, have no other pending items to address, or anything that might have prompted outreach. I am scheduled for next Thursday morning. They said it would take the whole day and are offering Uber credits instead of a loaner. Can't wait.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

2/11 it's my turn!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225901362132791296


----------



## ibgeek

Getting my FSD Computer installed 2/11 as well. Called to ask about a vibration I hear when playing music. I made the appointment yesterday. Today I was called and a very pleasant woman who asked a few questions and then told me that they'd take care of the vibration and do my FSD install on the same day. Never even asked about FSD install. Overall, I've had outstanding service with my Model 3. 

That said, emails do not get responded to for weeks some times. But if you use the Tesla App, you get a response same or next day every time. At least that has been my experience.


----------



## Zek

ibgeek said:


> Getting my FSD Computer installed 2/11 as well. Called to ask about a vibration I hear when playing music. I made the appointment yesterday. Today I was called and a very pleasant woman who asked a few questions and then told me that they'd take care of the vibration and do my FSD install on the same day. Never even asked about FSD install. Overall, I've had outstanding service with my Model 3.
> 
> That said, emails do not get responded to for weeks some times. But if you use the Tesla App, you get a response same or next day every time. At least that has been my experience.


 Congrats! Please do tell us how it goes


----------



## MelindaV

Bart said:


> Just picked up my 3 at the Schaumburg SC in Chicagoland, they had it for about 30 hours to do the HW3 install, charge pins and a paint touch-up. Almost all settings remained intact, including my profile, homelink and all trip/odometers. Phone worked to open and start the car, but did need to re-pair the bluetooth and message syncing. Also lost my "favorites" streaming station but all other audio settings remained. Turned on visualizations and was interested to see that arrow paint in turn lanes is displayed along with the others already mentioned by everyone. Autopilot calibrated in less than 10 miles and worked well once activated, but didn't get a chance to try high-speed tollway driving yet.
> 
> Edit: my home wifi was lost, had to reset that.


my HW3 update was done this morning (dropped off at 8am with a list of other service items to be done, ready for pickup at 1pm). I lost all my historical data, except the stuff I don't care much about. streaming history/favorites remained, keys & phone-as-a-key remained. everything else was wiped. profile, trip cards, homelink, wifi, car name, etc.


----------



## vinnie97

ibgeek said:


> That said, emails do not get responded to for weeks some times. But if you use the Tesla App, you get a response same or next day every time. At least that has been my experience.


I think the latter is true if you set the appt date for next available (or perhaps within a few weeks). It seems you're put at the bottom of the correspondence queue if the date is any longer out than that.


----------



## tencate

FRC said:


> Unfortunately for @tencate that 5 hour trip is one way!


Yes, 5+ hours one way. to El Paso. Denver is 6 hours away. Welcome to the desert southwest. But the car will do most of the driving


----------



## ibgeek

tencate said:


> Yes, 5+ hours one way. to El Paso. Denver is 6 hours away. Welcome to the desert southwest. But the car will do most of the driving


Yeah I typically make up excuses to drive for hours a couple times a month anyway.

1. The driver seat is more comfortable than my couch.
2. The sound system is better than the one in my house.
3. I can play any music I want, as loud as I want.
4. The car does most of the driving.
5, Awesome climate control.

It's basically a super high tech living room that transports you from place to place. 

Last weekend I drove from Fremont CA to Sacramento. Grabbed a Starbucks and then drove home.


----------



## Bigriver

vinnie97 said:


> I think the latter is true if you set the appt date for next available (or perhaps within a few weeks). It seems you're put at the bottom of the correspondence queue if the date is any longer out than that.


I think the system is not set up for someone to be as long term of a planner as you are. I understand you are far away and want to secure a date well in advance. But let's say your car is not on the list right now. There is no point in telling you that because it may well be added to the list by then. I do wish they would return your calls, as I do wish Tesla communication was better. But I'm trying to see the other side of why they might not be responding.

When I was at the SC getting the HW3 update for my model 3, I inquired about when my model X would be able to get it. I was shown the screen that they see - first heading under the car is open service bulletins against the car. That's where the HW3 shows up, if applicable. Just a service bulletin. He said there is nothing that notifies him other than to go in and check a car by VIN. Their process is to address all open service bulletins for that car whenever it comes in.

Like @ibgeek, I've had good interaction with my SC guys. You just can't have expectations for them that are beyond their control - they don't know when the HW3 service bulletin is going to get added to any of our cars. Their process is to schedule appointments through the app. And I made an appointment for my model 3 HW3 install only - I didn't have to make up another reason to bring it in. It's fine if you have other service items; it's also ok if you do not.


----------



## HCD3

Bigriver said:


> I think the system is not set up for someone to be as long term of a planner as you are. I understand you are far away and want to secure a date well in advance. But let's say your car is not on the list right now. There is no point in telling you that because it may well be added to the list by then. I do wish they would return your calls, as I do wish Tesla communication was better. But I'm trying to see the other side of why they might not be responding.
> 
> When I was at the SC getting the HW3 update for my model 3, I inquired about when my model X would be able to get it. I was shown the screen that they see - first heading under the car is open service bulletins against the car. That's where the HW3 shows up, if applicable. Just a service bulletin. He said there is nothing that notifies him other than to go in and check a car by VIN. Their process is to address all open service bulletins for that car whenever it comes in.
> 
> Like @ibgeek, I've had good interaction with my SC guys. You just can't have expectations for them that are beyond their control - they don't know when the HW3 service bulletin is going to get added to any of our cars. Their process is to schedule appointments through the app. And I made an appointment for my model 3 HW3 install only - I didn't have to make up another reason to bring it in. It's fine if you have other service items; it's also ok if you do not.


Did you have to leave your car overnight Big? I read reports of 3 hours to several days to upgrade to HW 3.


----------



## Bigriver

HCD3 said:


> Did you have to leave your car overnight Big? I read reports of 3 hours to several days to upgrade to HW 3.


Mine was done in 1 day. As I dropped it off, they told me they had several other big jobs in front of me, so they wouldn't get started right away. My understanding was that the job itself was only about 3 hours.


----------



## slacker775

I'm confirmed for a monday morning appointment to get HW3. I submitted the service request around 7:30am this morning and got a confirmation email around 9. Potentially someone actually looked at the request or a computer checked to see I'm all good for it, or perhaps none of those things happened and I'll get notified sometime later that it ain't gonna happen.

Until then, maybe it won't be too much longer!


----------



## wst88

slacker775 said:


> I'm confirmed for a monday morning appointment to get HW3. I submitted the service request around 7:30am this morning and got a confirmation email around 9. Potentially someone actually looked at the request or a computer checked to see I'm all good for it, or perhaps none of those things happened and I'll get notified sometime later that it ain't gonna happen.
> 
> Until then, maybe it won't be too much longer!


If you got a notification on your App to confirm the Estimate, I think you are good.


----------



## tencate

wst88 said:


> If you got a notification on your App to confirm the Estimate, I think you are good.


During my last Mobile visit, I only got the "confirm your estimate" thing when the guy showed up. It never showed up on the App. Methinks they're still working this out. So far though, I have no complaints. Mobile Service here in NM is GREAT.


----------



## RickO2018

What is the latest on HW3 Retrofits? I noticed on the latest release that the car information indicates I have 2.5. Will all owners of 2.5 get a retrofit at no charge? Thanks!


----------



## sduck

No, you need to have purchased FSD. We don't know about tesla's plans to upgrade folks who haven't purchased FSD eventually, but would highly doubt that they'd do it for free.


----------



## vinnie97

Bigriver said:


> I think the system is not set up for someone to be as long term of a planner as you are. I understand you are far away and want to secure a date well in advance. But let's say your car is not on the list right now. There is no point in telling you that because it may well be added to the list by then. I do wish they would return your calls, as I do wish Tesla communication was better. But I'm trying to see the other side of why they might not be responding.
> 
> When I was at the SC getting the HW3 update for my model 3, I inquired about when my model X would be able to get it. I was shown the screen that they see - first heading under the car is open service bulletins against the car. That's where the HW3 shows up, if applicable. Just a service bulletin. He said there is nothing that notifies him other than to go in and check a car by VIN. Their process is to address all open service bulletins for that car whenever it comes in.
> 
> Like @ibgeek, I've had good interaction with my SC guys. You just can't have expectations for them that are beyond their control - they don't know when the HW3 service bulletin is going to get added to any of our cars. Their process is to schedule appointments through the app. And I made an appointment for my model 3 HW3 install only - I didn't have to make up another reason to bring it in. It's fine if you have other service items; it's also ok if you do not.


A simple yay or nay as of this date would be sufficient, shouldn't take a rep any longer than a minute to pull up my account and confirm. I already attempted an HW3-only appointment setup in late December only to be denied (and instructed to check back in 2 weeks, it's now been almost 6). Now that the 2nd year of ownership is nearing its end in less than 2 months, I see the value in combining the service requests. The only way to get an immediate answer (apparently, if I use my December appointment request as a guide) is to set the appointment for the next available opening (or nearly so). According to the app, it hasn't moved beyond the "Preparation" phase, so this just tells me this is typical of their workflow for appointments made in advance.


----------



## MelindaV

Added a poll to track retrofits.


----------



## tencate

MelindaV said:


> Added a poll to track retrofits.


Thanks. Just voted No but hope to change my vote within the next week or so!


----------



## chaunceyg1

I dropped mine off on Thursday, was told it would probably be done before 5pm, but the following day at the latest. Went in on Saturday, they hadn't even taken the car back to work on it yet. My amazing guy at the SC saw that and swapped out my loaner Model S without AP for a rather new Model X loaner, and said he'd push it through first thing on Monday. As I stood there with the Model X key, I told him there was no rush  All I know is that I have a Model X in my garage at the moment, and that the FSD computer is actually in their hands.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

MelindaV said:


> Added a poll to track retrofits.


I voted yes, because... well... Tuesday!


----------



## Ct200h

Scheduled thru the app for 25th feb , see what happens my car is 11/04/18 delivery 112,000 vin range
Tyson’s Tyco rd service center


----------



## tencate

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I voted yes, because... well... Tuesday!


DO report back how long it takes? I'm curious to know what to expect when I drive to El Paso next week. If it's going to take more than a day, I've got to figure out what the heck to do with myself 350 miles from home.


----------



## MelindaV

tencate said:


> DO report back how long it takes? I'm curious to know what to expect when I drive to El Paso next week. If it's going to take more than a day, I've got to figure out what the heck to do with myself 350 miles from home.


mine went in for the FSD computer as well as a tire rotation, charge pin update, air filter change and a couple other things and had a call that it was ready for pickup in about 4 hours (vs when I dropped it off, the tech estimated they may have it thru most of this next week).


----------



## tencate

MelindaV said:


> in about 4 hours


That's very good to hear. I worry, I'm a really early VIN and I don't think many "early VIN" people on here have reported in yet... when the Mobile guy replaced the charge port door a few months back he was trying to communicate with my car and was chatting on the phone about the troubles he was having and said something like, "this is a really old early VIN car, maybe that won't work?" I was struck by the words "really old"


----------



## SoFlaModel3

tencate said:


> DO report back how long it takes? I'm curious to know what to expect when I drive to El Paso next week. If it's going to take more than a day, I've got to figure out what the heck to do with myself 350 miles from home.


I will video document the whole thing!


----------



## slacker775

I can’t help but feel that some of the differences folks have experienced with the HW3 upgrades could come down to differences in abilities of the specific techs working on the cars. No matter how well documented the process, different techs will do things their own way, illogically skip steps, have better or worse troubleshooting skills when reapplying firmware etc. Unfortunately, you just never know what you are going to get.


----------



## Jason Krellner

I think the actual work on mine took less than 4 hours as well, and that includes adding the dual motor badge, dealing with the charging pins, and checking the frunk latch. The reason it took 1.5 days is I was 6th or 7th in line for the retrofit when I dropped it off at the SC. So I think a lot of it has to do with timing as well. I had a loaner and only live 30 minutes from the SC so it wasn't a big deal.


----------



## wst88

Excited to report that my M3 is in for the upgrade. Interesting, in Toledo they do not yet have servers, so all firmware sounds like it is done through a hotspot phone. HW upgrade only takes an hour, but firmware can take multiple try's. The also reported that they now upload your customer configuration from the 2.5 module to the cloud and then install it on the HW3. They reported that they are about 80% successful with this process.

BTW - I made the appointment for the upgrade, I did not wait for them to call me.


----------



## slacker775

So my appointment never updated to have a cost estimate or anything - would have been $0 anyway as just the upgrade and a warrantable window thing - but they took it with no issues this morning, confirmed FSD retrofit and should have it done today. Got a loaner from Enterprise as they were out of Tesla’s , but still a bit more convenient than Uber credits.


----------



## iChris93

wst88 said:


> Excited to report that my M3 is in for the upgrade. Interesting, in Toledo they do not yet have servers, so all firmware sounds like it is done through a hotspot phone. HW upgrade only takes an hour, but firmware can take multiple try's. The also reported that they now upload your customer configuration from the 2.5 module to the cloud and then install it on the HW3. They reported that they are about 80% successful with this process.
> 
> BTW - I made the appointment for the upgrade, I did not wait for them to call me.


Are you waiting for it? I should have been ahead of you, chronologically.


----------



## wst88

iChris93 said:


> Are you waiting for it? I should have been ahead of you, chronologically.


They have me a Model S... Just waiting for the upgrade to be completed and notified. Hope I can go get it in the morning.


----------



## 2Kap

Placed my appointment through the app yesterday for the Marietta, Georgia Service Center.
This morning i got the Service Estimate paperwork with the Retrofit, the Charge Pin fix, and hood latch readjustment. 

My appointment is on Friday the 21st. As i said before i'm close to 200 miles away, in another state, in another time zone, lol. I'm hoping I get a loaner and they can get it done without me having to drive all the way home just to come back the following week.


----------



## iChris93

wst88 said:


> They have me a Model S... Just waiting for the upgrade to be completed and notified. Hope I can go get it in the morning.


Awesome. Let us know how it goes and if you keep your settings/preferences.


----------



## vinnie97

slacker775 said:


> So my appointment never updated to have a cost estimate or anything - would have been $0 anyway as just the upgrade and a warrantable window thing - but they took it with no issues this morning, confirmed FSD retrofit and should have it done today. Got a loaner from Enterprise as they were out of Tesla's , but still a bit more convenient than Uber credits.


Enterprise rentals were all I ever got when taking in for service (actually, this was near the beginning of the 3 rollout and my vehicle needed restorative bodywork done). I hope they have one for me at the upcoming appt. in March.


----------



## Chris350

SoFlaModel3 said:


> 2/11 it's my turn!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225901362132791296


Excellent!

Mine is scheduled for tomorrow (2/11) in West Palm Beach...

I have a list of items that they are handling on this visit.

Range issue (car is burning 25 - 30 Wh more per mile more than before the rear drive unit replacement) 
Wipers replaced
A/C ticking noise
Stalk cowl is loose
HW3 retrofit

I haven't gotten an estimate of work yet.... So, I guess there is still the chance that this service visit will not include the HW3, but I haven't been told know yet.

I did get a text over the weekend that asked if I wanted to reschedule due to parts not being available, but come to find out those parts are the new tires I needed...

What is it about getting tires from Tesla? They haven't had the tires in stock in over a month!

So, I hope the retrofit happens tomorrow.


----------



## Reliev

Got my call today mines happening next Thursday I did kill them with kindness in my last service request. I did confirm there are multiple wiring harnesses from the tech he asked how did I know that I said tesla forums!
I also got offered uber credits I told him I can't because I have a kid he said he gets it will let me know the day before if not we can push the appointment down but I want to get it done asap. He said he knew and laughed.


----------



## Reliev

@Chris350 
what is your wh/mi? I have lost a little do it being in the 50s-60s


----------



## Chris350

Reliev said:


> @Chris350
> what is your wh/mi? I have lost a little do it being in the 50s-60s


Prior to Rear Drive Unit replacement I was running at around 240Wh and that was at 28k of Mileage....

Now, I am getting around 267Wh over the last 8k of mileage...

Yesterday on my roadtrip to Orlando and back (150 miles each way) the car ran at over 300+Wh at 75 miles and hour....

Before the DU replacement, it would run between 260Wh to 270Wh....

All this changed when the RWD unit was replaced and new tires (Back) were installed.


----------



## TeslaTony310

Just made my weekly appointment try, set for next Monday at the Torrance location. We'll see what they respond. They usually respond within an hour or two to tell me I'm not up yet =/


----------



## TeslaTony310

Chris350 said:


> Prior to Rear Drive Unit replacement I was running at around 240Wh and that was at 28k of Mileage....
> 
> Now, I am getting around 267Wh over the last 8k of mileage...
> 
> Yesterday on my roadtrip to Orlando and back (150 miles each way) the car ran at over 300+Wh at 75 miles and hour....
> 
> Before the DU replacement, it would run between 260Wh to 270Wh....
> 
> All this changed when the RWD unit was replaced and new tires (Back) were installed.


That's odd, you'd think it would get better. Though, temps have an effect.


----------



## Chris350

TeslaTony310 said:


> That's odd, you'd think it would get better. Though, temps have an effect.


Temp here was in the low 70's..... Very little cold weather here in FLA...

Currently lucky to get 200 miles out of the thing on a 100% - 10% run....


----------



## TeslaTony310

TeslaTony310 said:


> Just made my weekly appointment try, set for next Monday at the Torrance location. We'll see what they respond. They usually respond within an hour or two to tell me I'm not up yet =/


Holy smokes, it's available, a tech just checked and confirmed I'm eligible, woo hoo!!!!


----------



## Reliev

@Chris350 ironically I did evs and teas this weekend drove for approx 8 hours 271 average I think its because it's colder. my lifetime is 248 now used to be 247.

I live less than 2 hours from you we have similar climates lol one of my best friends lives in Jupiter another in Jensen beach. I also think the software has changed.

edit what I should have asked is how long has this been going on? my wh shot up right after thanksgiving to that range its always around there now I assume when its hotter it goes back to better but 200 miles is no bueno.


----------



## Chris350

Reliev said:


> @Chris350 ironically I did evs and teas this weekend drove for approx 8 hours 271 average I think its because it's colder. my lifetime is 248 now used to be 247.
> 
> I live less than 2 hours from you we have similar climates lol one of my best friends lives in Jupiter another in Jensen beach. I also think the software has changed.
> 
> edit what I should have asked is how long has this been going on? my wh shot up right after thanksgiving to that range its always around there now I assume when its hotter it goes back to better but 200 miles is no bueno.


I'm located in Jupiter~!

The issue start as soon as the replacement.... That was back in July 2019.... I brought it up in Septmember last year and Tesla indicated that it was software. Been through many updates since and no correction...

I saw it happen as soon as I got the car back....


----------



## Reliev

Chris350 said:


> I'm located in Jupiter~!
> 
> The issue start as soon as the replacement.... That was back in July 2019.... I brought it up in Septmember last year and Tesla indicated that it was software. Been through many updates since and no correction...
> 
> I saw it happen as soon as I got the car back....


Nice, maybe we can meet up at Duffy's love that place not one near me. Yeah if it's since July id 100% bring it up. I only notice it for 2-3 months then it goes right back down.


----------



## Chris350

Reliev said:


> Nice, maybe we can meet up at Duffy's love that place not one near me. Yeah if it's since July id 100% bring it up. I only notice it for 2-3 months then it goes right back down.


Yes..... Duffys East is our place!

Love the place...

Alas..... HW3 was not available to me today at my SC visit..... Never got an estimate of work prior to the appointment, so I wasn't sure if it was going to happen.

and it did not..... They are going to research the range issue.... Guess we will see where that goes....

They indicated that they would call me when the HW3 was set for my retrofit. Guess I will just have to wait another month....

Disappointed...


----------



## slacker775

Picked mine up this morning. They finished the install yesterday right at closing time. Only settings I lost were trip odometers (no biggy) and my phone wasn’t registered for Bluetooth - only for stereo, still worked fine as a key. Seat settings, Slacker favorites etc were all there.

I did discover that I had to enable FSD visualization preview to see stop signs/lights etc but now I see all of that stuff.


----------



## Reliev

I have my lifetime odometer going since I got it RIP I guess.


----------



## Flashgj

Reliev said:


> I have my lifetime odometer going since I got it RIP I guess.


I had my HW3 installed last week. I retained all settings, odometer included. The only thing I had to do was reconnect Bluetooth on both phones and reconnect to my home wifi.


----------



## rahul_m3

I have my appointment for HW3 Upgrade on 02/21 @ Lake Forest, CA for my Mid-Range M3. Will keep you posted how it goes. The Service Centers seems to be really Busy with the HW3 Upgrades. Tesla never called me for the upgrade. I tried to schedule an appointment online from the APP but they kept cancelling my appointment saying my Mid-Range M3 is not yet eligible. But this week I've walked-in into Service Center and they checked my VIN and said its eligible now and scheduled for an installation.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Sitting at Tesla, 20 minutes early for my appointment 😎


----------



## ibgeek

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Sitting at Tesla, 20 minutes early for my appointment 😎


My appointment is in 2 hours...


----------



## wst88

Waiting


----------



## Foxtrotter

Our two cars are now eligible and scheduled for HW3 install.
15XXX and 51XXX both had FSD purchased with the car in April and August 2018 respectively.


----------



## Jakey

Just a quick update. I had one of the low Vin number of 1099. Dropped car of for retrofit on Feb 10th at 10am. Got text that car was ready for pickup at 4pm. I was told it went smoothly. All my settings were reset as others described.


----------



## tencate

Jakey said:


> Just a quick update. I had one of the low Vin number of 1099. Dropped car of for retrofit on Feb 10th at 10am. Got text that car was ready for pickup at 4pm. I was told it went smoothly. All my settings were reset as others described.


YAY! Good to hear.


----------



## Ken Voss

Just drooped mine off (VIN 18XXX) at the Dublin CA service center and they told me it would be a 4 day turnaround, not because it takes that long but because of the backup at this particular service center. Instead of a loaner car they gave me a $400 Uber voucher and said if I need more just call them, so the next 4 days will be just like "Full Self Driving"

By the way the service adviser did say that because this is a new service it must be done at a service center but they do plan to enable Mobile to do this in the future, no time frame given.


----------



## ibgeek

Just got back from dropping my M3 for FSD Upgrade. Everyone at the Fremont service center was super friendly and helpful. The service manager told me that due to the number of service appointments for FSD they are going away from loner cars company wide. She said there are some exceptions but they will be going away as well because it simply is not possible to stock enough loner cars to handle all the Model 3's and soon to be Model Y's on the road. That makes sense to me. They gave me a voucher for $100.00 per day of uber. Used it and got a ride home in a Model S.  Supposed to be ready by 4pm tomorrow.

Oh and also, the manager pointed out that my car still had protective film on my pillar glass. Very hard to tell it's there but she said it will cause issues in direct sun situations. So check that yours has been removed. It's really hard to see that it's still there. You have to open the door and pick at the corner of the glass a bit.


----------



## awedio_femi

awedio_femi said:


> Stopped by the Agoura SC this afternoon to inquire about HW3.
> My VIN was on the scheduled/allowed list.
> 
> Appointment is set for 8:00AM 2/18/2020.
> I was told to anticipate the car being ready for pickup on 2/19.
> 
> Tesla will provide Uber voucher.


Got a text from Tesla last Friday.
Appointment was moved up to today at 11am.

At 8:30AM, I dropped it off at the SC.
Got a text at 1:46, HW3 upgrade is now complete!


----------



## gary in NY

I was at my SC today for other work, and they told me I'm eligible for the upgrade. They couldn't do the front bumper facia today because the paint didn't match (2nd time this got messed up), so going back in a week for the bumper and HW3. They also said most M3s are loosing most/all their settings after the upgrade, so plan on reprogramming everything. It's a small price we pay for progress.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Ken Voss said:


> Just drooped mine off (VIN 18XXX) at the Dublin CA service center and they told me it would be a 4 day turnaround, not because it takes that long but because of the backup at this particular service center. Instead of a loaner car they gave me a $400 Uber voucher and said if I need more just call them, so the next 4 days will be just like "Full Self Driving"
> 
> By the way the service adviser did say that because this is a new service it must be done at a service center but they do plan to enable Mobile to do this in the future, no time frame given.
> 
> View attachment 32236


Looks like it just started


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1227351613758509058
For me, I dropped off at 2 pm yesterday and they said expect the car back Thursday. They said they have seen lots of issues with the software configuration piece of this retrofit.


----------



## DocScott

It's unsettling that the settings that are kept during the upgrade are so inconsistent.


----------



## iChris93

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Looks like it just started
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1227351613758509058
> For me, I dropped off at 2 pm yesterday and they said expect the car back Thursday. They said they have seen lots of issues with the software configuration piece of this retrofit.


Are we sure this is a 3?


----------



## WonkoTheSane

John Di Cecco said:


> I did not lose any personal settings with my upgrade


I lost everything except programmed keys (phone, 2 cards). I did not check lifetime odometer.

One issue I had was that I was changing settings while I was the "Easy Entry" user. I would make a change it it didn't seem to "stick". Once I figured out that I had to be connected as myself, everything got back to normal.


----------



## WonkoTheSane

Has anyone postulated the theory that the whole coolant change has nothing to do with HW3 and they are quietly correcting some other issue before it becomes well known?


----------



## John Di Cecco

Yes. I heard many people say that Tesla purchased a large quantity of coolant from a now defunct electric car manufacturer. Tesla has recently learned that the effective shelf life of the coolant has expired so they need to replace it.


----------



## garsh

WonkoTheSane said:


> Has anyone postulated the theory that the whole coolant change has nothing to do with HW3 and they are quietly correcting some other issue before it becomes well known?


Take off the tin-foil hat, Wonko. 


John Di Cecco said:


> Yes. I heard many people say that Tesla purchased a large quantity of coolant from a now defunct electric car manufacturer. Tesla has recently learned that the effective shelf life of the coolant has expired so they need to replace it.


"People" say all kinds of unsubstantiated things.


----------



## John Di Cecco

garsh said:


> Take off the tin-foil hat, Wonko.
> 
> "Yes. I heard many people say that Tesla purchased a large quantity of coolant from a now defunct electric car manufacturer. Tesla has recently learned that the effective shelf life of the coolant has expired so they need to replace it.


My wife doesn't get my sense of humor either. Don't want anyone to think I was serious


----------



## Kizzy

iChris93 said:


> Are we sure this is a 3?


It was confirmed later down the thread.


----------



## STUBBLEHEADEDMUTANT

Reliev said:


> VW has over 100, Toyota has many my wife can choose from... Tesla needs to expand its service centers pure and simple.
> Audi had a good 30 at a time I could choose from.
> Where are they going to store the massive amounts of model Y's and Cyber trucks coming down the pipe as well? I've been a fan of tesla and have been following them since the roadster I have held the stock since their IPO. They need to expand pure and simple 15% service center growth over a year is not fast enough they are far behind in service it used to be amazing I expect that going forward.
> Audi and VW should not have a better service center then Tesla if they are supposed to be world-class. TBH this is the only thing I think tesla can improve (unless the delivery process hasn't as well didn't think it could be much worse). I do love my car I just dont love not getting an answer (to other services as well) in a timely manner. Growing pains is one thing but expecting certain things from cheaper cars as well as having things taken away is not cool in my book.
> I am also still waiting for an extended warranty they said it would be offered but when?
> I've had many conversations with my other Tesla owner friends they agree.
> @SoFlaModel3 talk about this all the time. It needs to change to what it used to be.
> 
> Edit just to add since there seems to be no confusion, give me a rental car voucher option instead of an uber one until you can handle the number of cars you sell. Uber does not work in most use cases for people with families.


Made an appointment


vinnie97 said:


> For those who live hours from an SC, I really hope they fall back on their Enterprise relationship as they did in 2018. I've *never* been offered a Tesla rental when leaving my vehicle for service (though I only had to do so upon delivery in 2018). In one round trip, those Uber credits would get eaten up.


Made an appointment the other day for the upgrade, was told Mobile Service would come by this Friday to do it. Was later cancelled due to a part not in yet. I live 87 miles from the service center in SLC, UT.


----------



## chaunceyg1

I was lucky enough to have lost no settings at all from the upgrade, however, I did lose a module for the passenger knee airbag. They put in a mobile repair appointment as soon as they broke it.


----------



## Mikey

M3-RWD-vin25xxx HW3 retrofitted. Took 2 days. Lost BT settings. $300 Uber voucher (no loaners available). Aside from the computer showing garbage cans now in my neighborhood, I have not noticed any issues. Local service center (bay area) is doing quite a bit retrofit these days. I am guessing HW3 capability will be unleashed "soon".


----------



## Milo

Weekly appointment made. Awaiting weekly rejection. VIN 20xxx in Minnesota.


----------



## IPv6Freely

I just made an appointment, but they're apparently doing mobile service? I thought they only did the retrofit at service centers?


----------



## ibgeek

IPv6Freely said:


> I just made an appointment, but they're apparently doing mobile service? I thought they only did the retrofit at service centers?


Looks like they are trying to move in that direction (best for everyone) but they require that you can provide at least a 110 volt outlet for the process. I did not get this option.


----------



## ibgeek

My car is home and fully upgraded. Part of the drive home was the re-calibration. I had to re-do my Bluetooth and WiFi as well as some autopilot settings but everything else was as I left it. Overall not a bad process at all. They had to flash the firmware twice but they said that's normal. I dropped it off at 2pm yesterday and picked it up at 6pm tonight. The Fremont service center was very busy but everyone was very pleasant.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

iChris93 said:


> Are we sure this is a 3?


99.9% sure


----------



## SoFlaModel3

I see cones!!!

Tesla in Dania, FL must intentionally line the lot with cones for the HW3 upgrades


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Oh and to add to the discussion on settings....

Kept
- Homelink
- Profiles (including all car based settings)
- Trip computers

Lost
- Bluetooth
- WiFi
- Despite keeping my Profiles the seating positions may have been accidentally saved over


----------



## evannole

2Kap said:


> Placed my appointment through the app yesterday for the Marietta, Georgia Service Center.
> This morning i got the Service Estimate paperwork with the Retrofit, the Charge Pin fix, and hood latch readjustment.
> 
> My appointment is on Friday the 21st. As i said before i'm close to 200 miles away, in another state, in another time zone, lol. I'm hoping I get a loaner and they can get it done without me having to drive all the way home just to come back the following week.


I live 2 miles from the Marietta service center. The historic Marietta Square is nearby and is a good place to kill time if it's a relatively short appointment (3-4 hours or so). Go have a nice lunch at one of the restaurants or a coffee at Cool Beans. I would invite you to lunch myself, but I will be at work, which is not nearby.

Marietta service center is great - really nice folks there and they're good about keeping you updated on the progress of your vehicle's repair.


----------



## Milo

Milo said:


> Weekly appointment made. Awaiting weekly rejection. VIN 20xxx in Minnesota.


Success! Service appointment scheduled!


----------



## gary in NY

I'm scheduled for the HW3 upgrade February 18. My appointment is for minor body work, but since the car is eligible, they will do that too.

EDIT: Sorry, I already said this in an earlier post . This thread is so busy, I forgot about it while trying to keep up.


----------



## 2Kap

evannole said:


> I live 2 miles from the Marietta service center. The historic Marietta Square is nearby and is a good place to kill time if it's a relatively short appointment (3-4 hours or so). Go have a nice lunch at one of the restaurants or a coffee at Cool Beans. I would invite you to lunch myself, but I will be at work, which is not nearby.
> 
> Marietta service center is great - really nice folks there and they're good about keeping you updated on the progress of your vehicle's repair.


Thanks for the tips! 
Since I made that post I had to reschedule, and the Marietta location was all booked up until the next week. So in order to still get it done on the 21st I had to change to the Alpharetta-Roswell SC. Have you experienced that one, or know anybody who has?


----------



## evannole

2Kap said:


> Thanks for the tips!
> Since I made that post I had to reschedule, and the Marietta location was all booked up until the next week. So in order to still get it done on the 21st I had to change to the Alpharetta-Roswell SC. Have you experienced that one, or know anybody who has?


I have not been to that one myself, but have heard mostly good things.

For entertainment around there, it's fairly close (3 miles or so) to Avalon (large mixed use development in Alpharetta) as well as the small downtowns of Alpharetta and Roswell. All are pretty nice!


----------



## FRC

I picked up both of my vehicles at the Alpharetta store. Nice store, generally very busy. Their are plenty of restaurants and movie theaters in the area in which to pass the time


----------



## GeoJohn23

Just received my repair estimate paperwork for next Tuesday’s HW3 upgrade and noticed it says “without electrical wiring rework” so certainly a few variations in the work required for the upgrade based on what’s in the current car. I also wonder if this exiting HW differences as well as the current SW version on the car impacts the what’s saved or lost during the upgrade. I’m also thinking that this current period of long time with few SW versions is also intentional to try to minimize differences between car SW version and the pre-loaded SW in the HW3?


----------



## 2Kap

GeoJohn23 said:


> Just received my repair estimate paperwork for next Tuesday's HW3 upgrade and noticed it says "without electrical wiring rework" so certainly a few variations in the work required for the upgrade based on what's in the current car. I also wonder if this exiting HW differences as well as the current SW version on the car impacts the what's saved or lost during the upgrade. I'm also thinking that this current period of long time with few SW versions is also intentional to try to minimize differences between car SW version and the pre-loaded SW in the HW3?


Never noticed that. Took a peek at my paperwork and it says: 
"Full Self-Driving Car Computer Retrofit With Electrical Wiring Rework, Model 3"

I wonder if that has a bearing on how long it takes to do the retrofit as well.


----------



## Goks

Goks said:


> 66###. Sept 2018 delivery. Bought FSD at fire sale. Called service center for different issue and they said the vehicle is ready for retrofit. Appointment is next week. Let's see what happens.


Update:

They will have to reschedule as the part is not in yet. They will go ahead with fixing the original issue for which I had contacted them.
Bummer.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

GeoJohn23 said:


> Just received my repair estimate paperwork for next Tuesday's HW3 upgrade and noticed it says "without electrical wiring rework" so certainly a few variations in the work required for the upgrade based on what's in the current car. I also wonder if this exiting HW differences as well as the current SW version on the car impacts the what's saved or lost during the upgrade. I'm also thinking that this current period of long time with few SW versions is also intentional to try to minimize differences between car SW version and the pre-loaded SW in the HW3?


Mine is "with" -- I'm guessing that may be a low VIN thing...?


----------



## kcarver

Made appoint for HW3 upgrade along with dash replace for bubbles and air filter with Tempe AZ service center. VIN 48xxx delivery July 2018. Received quote for $134 for air filters but rest on warranty or FSD purchase. Appointment confirmed for 2/18/19. Didn’t wait for them to call me.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Mine is "with" -- I'm guessing that may be a low VIN thing...?


Do we know about where the break of needs-rewire vs has-the-proper-wire happens vin-wise? I'm a 96xxx. Sept '18.


----------



## slacker775

Mine was *with *electrical wiring and I'm July 2018, 36000 range.


----------



## TeslaTony310

Goks said:


> Update:
> 
> They will have to reschedule as the part is not in yet. They will go ahead with fixing the original issue for which I had contacted them.
> Bummer.


Bummer. Which part, the FSD computer??


----------



## TeslaTony310

Rick Steinwand said:


> Do we know about where the break of needs-rewire vs has-the-proper-wire happens vin-wise? I'm a 96xxx.


What Build date??


----------



## Rick Steinwand

TeslaTony310 said:


> What Build date??


Sept '18.


----------



## Jakey

My is November 31, 2017 delivery and it is "with..."


----------



## Major Victory

Rick Steinwand said:


> Do we know about where the break of needs-rewire vs has-the-proper-wire happens vin-wise? I'm a 96xxx. Sept '18.


Mine with same dates/vin start as you is in today and will let you know...


----------



## ihomer

Mine is 'with' also. VIN: *88135


----------



## WonkoTheSane

John Di Cecco said:


> My wife doesn't get my sense of humor either. Don't want anyone to think I was serious


I've never been so offended in my life! 😄 Don't worry I get your sense of humor. I was just trying to scare people.


----------



## TeslaTony310

Major Victory said:


> Mine with same dates/vin start as you is in today and will let you know...


Same, except I'm Nov 2018, and I go in on Monday. Will report back if I get the estimate before-hand.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Just pushed out my HW3 video and if you stick around to the end you'll see the full self drive preview!

‪


----------



## Derik

Dropped off today for the upgrade. Got told there are 9 other cars ahead of me, but their best guess is it would be done tomorrow afternoon


----------



## NR4P

Mine was scheduled for next week. But learned the service center is moving end of month to a new location 20 mins closer. And better roads. Deferred it 2 weeks to go to new location and check it out.


----------



## PA_Ray

Got mine today. recalibrated quickly and it appears to have kept my settings except for Bluetooth and wifi. Got Bluetooth back but the car can't find my wifi. signal was always weak but it did find the signal before and now it isn't. Will have to see if I can strengthen it somehow.


----------



## Derik

Derik said:


> Dropped off today for the upgrade. Got told there are 9 other cars ahead of me, but their best guess is it would be done tomorrow afternoon


And they are done already. 
to bad I'm already 50 miles away and they'll be closed before I can make it back.

that was much faster then I expected!


----------



## Rick Steinwand

Derik said:


> And they are done already.
> to bad I'm already 50 miles away and they'll be closed before I can make it back.
> 
> that was much faster then I expected!


Good to know it's going fast for most of them. The ones that take a couple of days, can that be blamed on the older ones that need rewiring? Or is it purely random?


----------



## RichEV

Upgraded to HW3 today . Dropped the car at 9am, done at 6pm. Got a Model S loaner. The only thing I liked better about the S was the quieter cabin.

All the personalized settings were lost . They said only 2 of the cars they have updated so far lost the settings. Oh well. The only one I'm really sad about is the Lifetime trip meter. Fortunately, I took pix of the trip meters when I arrived at the service center - 232 Wh/mi over 23,000 miles. Now I have a new trip meter - "2nd Life"

Now onward to real FSD!


----------



## littlD

For those of you who use TeslaFi, don't forget to update your HW3 information

https://www.teslafi.com/ap.php


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Rick Steinwand said:


> Good to know it's going fast for most of them. The ones that take a couple of days, can that be blamed on the older ones that need rewiring? Or is it purely random?


Mine is VIN 5950 and was relatively fast (essentially 1 day). Those that take a long time are the result of the configuration software failing and/or a very busy service center.


----------



## HCD3

PA_Ray said:


> Got mine today. recalibrated quickly and it appears to have kept my settings except for Bluetooth and wifi. Got Bluetooth back but the car can't find my wifi. signal was always weak but it did find the signal before and now it isn't. Will have to see if I can strengthen it somehow.


Google wi fi works great for me


----------



## HCD3

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Mine is VIN 5950 and was relatively fast (essentially 1 day). Those that take a long time are the result of the configuration software failing and/or a very busy service center.


Thanks SoFla. What firmware did you get after the installation? I'm scheduled for next week.


----------



## HCD3

littlD said:


> For those of you who use TeslaFi, don't forget to update your HW3 information
> 
> https://www.teslafi.com/ap.php


Shouldn't the HW 3 install populate the options codes in Teslafi automatically?


----------



## littlD

HCD3 said:


> Shouldn't the HW 3 install populate the options codes in Teslafi automatically?


As stated on the page:

"Tesla's API no longer indicates which Autopilot hardware version your vehicle has. To help identify your hardware version for the TeslaFi software tracker please select your hardware version "


----------



## shareef777

So I take it most getting HW3 are those who purchased in 2018? Anyone with a 2019? Considering I bought at end of March 2019, just before the cutover to HW3 being standard I’m guessing I’ll be one of the last ones to get the retrofit.


----------



## slacker775

I don’t know that there is much rhyme or reason for them turning folks away besides not having enough stock at a particular time. Seems that otherwise, if eligible, they’ll do it. I could be wrong of course.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

slacker775 said:


> I don't know that there is much rhyme or reason for them turning folks away besides not having enough stock at a particular time. Seems that otherwise, if eligible, they'll do it. I could be wrong of course.


It's not the stock of HW3 that drives people away, it's whether or not the VIN is flagged with the configuration software that makes the difference.


----------



## GeoJohn23

SoFlaModel3 said:


> It's not the stock of HW3 that drives people away, it's whether or not the VIN is flagged with the configuration software that makes the difference.


Actually, both are true. Certainly many folks have been turned down because their VIN is not yet flagged for upgrade, but in my case while mine was flagged, I had my appointment canceled and needed to reschedule it due to the HW3 not being available as of the morning of my initial appointment. I'm currently scheduled for Tue next week, hopefully they have plenty of stock available on Tue.


----------



## JoeP

My son just reserved a *used* 2016 Model S with 2.0 hardware (car manufactured 12/16) but "Full Self Driving" (I asked him to CALL the tesla rep and confirm that its really FSD on the car). Will that car be retrofitted for 3.0 hardware for FSD? (I dont think they said they would do anything like that before delivery. The car is in LA we're flying down there next week to take delivery...) I suppose we should drive around looking for traffic cones to see if we have 3.0???


----------



## JoeP

Are you people calling Tesla or making an appointment in the app to get them to do this, or are you being notified first?
(I bought FSD in September 2018 but havent received any notice from Tesla yet)


----------



## 2Kap

JoeP said:


> Are you people calling Tesla or making an appointment in the app to get them to do this, or are you being notified first?
> (I bought FSD in September 2018 but havent received any notice from Tesla yet)


Don't wait on Tesla. Make an appointment thru the app for service, choose "other" and in the description put "Hardware 3.0 Retrofit".


----------



## bwilson4web

You' all go ahead. I suspect there will be a newer version after this first set are installed. That is the one I want along with any other improved electronics. 

Bob Wilson


----------



## SoFlaModel3

JoeP said:


> My son just reserved a *used* 2016 Model S with 2.0 hardware (car manufactured 12/16) but "Full Self Driving" (I asked him to CALL the tesla rep and confirm that its really FSD on the car). Will that car be retrofitted for 3.0 hardware for FSD? (I dont think they said they would do anything like that before delivery. The car is in LA we're flying down there next week to take delivery...) I suppose we should drive around looking for traffic cones to see if we have 3.0???


My dad has a new nose cone Model S from 12/16 and its AP1. Are you 100% sure the car is AP2? Cameras in the



JoeP said:


> Are you people calling Tesla or making an appointment in the app to get them to do this, or are you being notified first?
> (I bought FSD in September 2018 but havent received any notice from Tesla yet)


3 ways to get it:

But a new Tesla
Make a service appointment
Wait for Tesla to call you




bwilson4web said:


> You' all go ahead. I suspect there will be a newer version after this first set are installed. That is the one I want along with any other improved electronics.
> 
> Bob Wilson


There will always be something newer the longer you wait. That said, if it is deemed necessary you'd get that too I'm sure. To that end, there is no reason not to get HW3 now


----------



## Bigriver

JoeP said:


> My son just reserved a *used* 2016 Model S with 2.0 hardware (car manufactured 12/16) but "Full Self Driving" (I asked him to CALL the tesla rep and confirm that its really FSD on the car). Will that car be retrofitted for 3.0 hardware for FSD? (I dont think they said they would do anything like that before delivery. The car is in LA we're flying down there next week to take delivery...) I suppose we should drive around looking for traffic cones to see if we have 3.0???


HW3 upgrades on AP 2.0 cars have not started yet. It is speculated among many of those owners that it may be the second half of this year before Tesla starts doing that configuration. So without the HW3 update done, you won't be able to see the cones. You should be able to at least confirm it is AP 2.0 (vs 1.0) in the more vehicle info in the Software menu in the car.


SoFlaModel3 said:


> My dad has a new nose cone Model S from 12/16 and its AP1.


I believe 12/16 was the transition from AP1 to AP2. So I think it is possible for a 12/16 build to be either.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Bigriver said:


> I believe 12/16 was the transition from AP1 to AP2. So I think it is possible for a 12/16 build to be either.


Thanks, I wasn't sure when but did remember it right around/after he got his we started to see them.


----------



## JoeP

Bigriver said:


> HW3 upgrades on AP 2.0 cars have not started yet. It is speculated among many of those owners that it may be the second half of this year before Tesla starts doing that configuration. So without the HW3 update done, you won't be able to see the cones. You should be able to at least confirm it is AP 2.0 (vs 1.0) in the more vehicle info in the Software menu in the car.
> 
> I believe 12/16 was the transition from AP1 to AP2. So I think it is possible for a 12/16 build to be either.


He checked. The actual transition was in October 2016 so this care has AP2.


----------



## JoeP

2Kap said:


> Don't wait on Tesla. Make an appointment thru the app for service, choose "other" and in the description put "Hardware 3.0 Retrofit".


Shockingly, it let me schedule this for *Mobile Service* (which saves me 3 hours of driving). I have no idea if this will actually happen, but it scheduled it for 5 days from now...


----------



## Ct200h

Set appointment theu the app for the 25th . All good so far but the appointment is stuck on preparation and has not moved to cost estimate . Eh it’s over a week away. Will either flip next week or get the , not ready for your car email.


----------



## slotti

Low 13,000 vin here. Car is being finished as I am writing this. 2018 LR RWD. Agoura Hills, CA service center.
Taking longer since the system told them to do a dual flush on the coolant. They are working overtime to get it done though.


----------



## 2Kap

JoeP said:


> Shockingly, it let me schedule this for *Mobile Service* (which saves me 3 hours of driving). I have no idea if this will actually happen, but it scheduled it for 5 days from now...


You'll know for sure if you get an "cost estimate" email on Monday with all the details.


----------



## Jason Krellner

I think different service centers must handle this differently. Mine never advanced in the app, but starting a few days prior, I got texts from someone in the service center. I assumed (rightly) that if it was a no-go, he wouldn't have confirmed my appointment.


----------



## tencate

Mine's at "Tesla Service El Paso Lite" and I got another reminder of my appointment yesterday. Maybe they'll let me watch?


----------



## Foxtrotter

I didn't get any notification from Tesla that our cars were up for the hardware. About a month ago I went to the service center (about a mile from our house) and they said nope. Last week when I checked in they said both were up and to schedule appointments through the app. I did so and they are confirmed with many reminders for Monday and Thursday. They said it was a pretty quick job but to be prepared for them to keep the cars overnight if they run into problems installing software.


----------



## Daryl

JoeP said:


> Shockingly, it let me schedule this for *Mobile Service* (which saves me 3 hours of driving). I have no idea if this will actually happen, but it scheduled it for 5 days from now...


It let me schedule as mobile service too, but I got a call from the service center telling me they need to do the retrofit in the service center. They changed location for me.


----------



## tencate

Daryl said:


> It let me schedule as mobile service too, but I got a call from the service center telling me they need to do the retrofit in the service center. They changed location for me.


Ditto. My friendly Mobile guy told me that hardware upgrades would have to be done at a Service Center for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Alighieri256

JoeP said:


> Are you people calling Tesla or making an appointment in the app to get them to do this, or are you being notified first?
> (I bought FSD in September 2018 but havent received any notice from Tesla yet)


I'm my case, I have a number for the Carlsbad Service Center. I sent them a text on Wed 2/12 asking for an update on HW3 availability and got confirmation that my VIN is now eligible. They probably will call eventually even if you don't, but looks like squeaky wheels are getting the grease for the time being.


----------



## Derik

Just picked up my car.
Only lost my bluetooth connection to my phone for the radio / text messages.

Everything else was still there. (Whew.. my lifetime trip is saved!)

My autopilot was ready to be used so no calibration needed.

Drove to work, but totally forgot to turn on the preview until I parked.


----------



## tivoboy

Dropped off M3 (May'18) for another issue, requested HW3 update and they said yes it was attached to my VIN And they would do it... four days till I get it back though - at least that is the estimate. probably come back sooner, always seems to.


----------



## Chris350

Hopefully, the 3rd time is the charm for me...

Booked another appointment for 3/5.... This is after I had 2 previous appointments for this and other items needing to be fixed...

The first was in Jan and they canceled due to not having the tires I needed...

The second was in Feb and they contacted me before the appointment to let me know that they were still backordered on the tires, but I could bring it in to have the other items done.... Upon arrival, I was told that they weren't doing M3 retrofits yet.... Which was odd... They did tell me that they would call me when they start.... I have an early VIN and don't know if they are doing HW3 retrofits for M3 in West Palm Beach yet either.

Anyway, I have made another appointment... for tires / Retrofit HW3 / and tightening of the stalks and cover...

I was hoping for an earlier appointment.... But wait for March I shall...

Anyone else here get a West Palm Beach SC retrofit?


----------



## Major Victory

Major Victory said:


> Mine with same dates/vin start as you is in today and will let you know...


Concern: Full Self-Driving Car Computer Retrofit (Model 3) 
Performed Full Self Driving Computer retrofit. 
Correction: Full Self-Driving Car Computer Retrofit With Electrical Wiring Rework, Model 3 
Parts Replaced or Added Part Quantity NUT,HF,M8x1.25,[10] G1409,LOCK(2007104-00-B) 
4.0 CAR_COMPUTER,VISOR,ASSM(1468367-00-A) 
1.0 TLA,CAR.COMP,NA,HW3.0,M3 -PROV Retrofit(1462554- R0-J) 
1.0 BOLT,EHS,M6x19,[88],ZN,SMAT,ADH(1116594-00-B) 4.0

all settings saved except for BT for iphone oddly

asked to have tires rotated at 14k (first time) and was told needed four new tires. Wear pattern was 5 outer, 4 middle and 3 inner tread all four tires. Camber/alignment? Normal from 85mph in 85 deg Florida plus snappy acceleration?


----------



## ajl710

Had to bring my M3 in to get the glass roof replaced today from a crack. I put HW3 in the service request 2 weeks ago and was met with a text saying that is was not available Yet. Today when I brought it in they said it was available and will be upgraded  VIN: 148XXX


----------



## Mr. Spacely

ajl710 said:


> Today when I brought it in they said it was available and will be upgraded  VIN: 148XXX


148,xxx is one of the highest VINs I've seen. I am 310,xxx so it will be a while, but Tesla is making progress...


----------



## 2Kap

Just got the fateful text that the Alpharetta, GA Service Center has the HW3 parts backordered and they cannot perform the service this Friday. Not sure if its location specific so i rescheduled for the Decatur SC next Monday.


----------



## Rick59

Mods: can we start a subsection for Canadian retrofits? Save going through pages of posts looking for a Canadian flag. I appreciate that there will be very few posts but @TrevP says he's seen reports of retrofits out west.


----------



## victor

Rick59 said:


> Mods: can we start a subsection for Canadian retrofits? Save going through pages of posts looking for a Canadian flag. I appreciate that there will be very few posts but @TrevP says he's seen reports of retrofits out west.


It's here https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/hardware-3-retrofit-in-canada.15486/


----------



## gary in NY

I left my M3 at the service center today for my new front bumper and HW3. I was willing to wait, but they estimated completion sometime Thursday afternoon. They set me up with an Enterprise rental, a BMW something or other, and sent me on my way.


----------



## iChris93

wst88 said:


> They have me a Model S... Just waiting for the upgrade to be completed and notified. Hope I can go get it in the morning.


Any update?


----------



## eagleco

I dropped my 3 off at Costa Mesa service center yesterday around noon and picked it up around 11am today.

- Dec 2018 delivery with a 160,xxx vin.
- Had an S 75D rental/loaner (no autopilot/TACC, definitely missed that)
- They said they broke my glovebox and replaced it
- Lost wifi, BT, driver profiles, audio favorites/presets, nav favorites/home/work, homelink settings
- They said I needed new rear tires ($380 each), I declined for now to review my options


----------



## IPv6Freely

So, apparently you have to have bought FSD to be eligible for HW3. I guess none of the (formerly) EAP cars have a need for HW3?


----------



## Derik

IPv6Freely said:


> So, apparently you have to have bought FSD to be eligible for HW3. I guess none of the (formerly) EAP cars have a need for HW3?


That is my understanding.

Basically HW3 (FSD computer) is required to use FSD in the future. Right now the 2.5 vs 3.0 hardware doesn't really have any difference that I'm aware of. 
The new visuailzations etc are just there to show what is being tracked / recognized.


----------



## IPv6Freely

Derik said:


> That is my understanding.
> 
> Basically HW3 (FSD computer) is required to use FSD in the future. Right now the 2.5 vs 3.0 hardware doesn't really have any difference that I'm aware of.
> The new visuailzations etc are just there to show what is being tracked / recognized.


Got it, thank you. Service Center rejected my request for the hardware upgrade and said to go buy FSD first. That's not gonna happen as I'll probably be rid of this car by the time FSD will have anything more than I already have from EAP.


----------



## TeslaTony310

Welp, I see cones!!

After being denied a few times, I was able to schedule and get it in yesterday. Had my appointment at 1030 AM, arrived at 915 AM, to hopefully get it back the same day. It also needed a new check strap in the door. Car was done by about 415 PM. Was able to get it back the same day.

Kept all except for phone pairing, and my favorite radio stations.


----------



## gary in NY

After leaving the car this morning at the Latham NY SC, I received a notification via the app at around 5:30 that a software update had completed. Can't check on the car in the app. It just says it is "In Service" with an estimated completion date of 2/20 at 5pm.


----------



## ibgeek

gary in NY said:


> After leaving the car this morning at the Latham NY SC, I received a notification via the app at around 5:30 that a software update had completed. Can't check on the car in the app. It just says it is "In Service" with an estimated completion date of 2/20 at 5pm.


You will likely see 2 of those (at least I did) the second one occurred about 1 hour before they gave me back my car.


----------



## TheeCatzMeow

Flashgj said:


> I had my HW3 installed last week. I retained all settings, odometer included. The only thing I had to do was reconnect Bluetooth on both phones and reconnect to my home wifi.


Same , Bluetooth and WIfi


----------



## TheeCatzMeow

Rick Steinwand said:


> Do we know about where the break of needs-rewire vs has-the-proper-wire happens vin-wise? I'm a 96xxx. Sept '18.


I'm 119XXX my Retro was just done today I needed wire rework. Also had the bumper replaces total time at SC, 25 hours.


----------



## escondidos

Picked up my 3 today with H3.0 upgrade. This is in Austin Texas. I made an appointment with the App after I spoke to someone in service at the local service center. They confirmed if I had my windshield replaced they would do the upgrade for the hardware. First commute home with it today. Here is a funny picture I took at a red light related to "Cones". Check out the screen and then look out the passenger window!


----------



## escondidos

TheeCatzMeow said:


> Same , Bluetooth and WIfi


We lost our profiles. Lost our Homelink settings. Lost WIFI settings. Lost two of our four key cards. Lost the names we had edited including the name of the vehicle. Lost both or phones for calling and audio. Was able to set everything back up.


----------



## sakaike

sakaike said:


> I just received a text from a Service Advisor out of my closest service center in Costa Mesa offering an appointment next week for my HW3 install. I have never reached out to ask, have no other pending items to address, or anything that might have prompted outreach. I am scheduled for next Thursday morning. They said it would take the whole day and are offering Uber credits instead of a loaner. Can't wait.


Got my car back after having to leave it over the weekend for some suspension work. My VIN required the "wire work", and upon getting the car back, almost everything had been wiped. The only things that stayed were my original lifetime odometer readings and my streaming stations (kind of a weird combination).

By the time I got home, I had managed to reset almost all of the lost settings. The last one is Homelink. It's a little bit of a hassle, but no big deal in the big picture.

Seeing cones, light signals, stop signs, etc., is pretty cool, but I have noted some odd anomalies. Those are for another thread, though...


----------



## Sjohnson20

I scheduled a tire rotation for March 4th and also asked for HW3 if available. No rejection yet. It’s been 3 days since I made the appointment.


----------



## SR22pilot

My 3 was updated yesterday. They did say they had to make sure they had a cover plate since my VIN was less than 120K. Apparently this protects the electronics from over zealous cleaning of the inside window and resulting liquid spills. I lost the Bluetooth pairing so calls didn't go through the car but other settings including garage pairing were left intact. Seat settings were still there etc. I haven't checked odometer settings. So far I am very happy. I did initially forget to turn on the new visualizations. Once turned on they are working.

The cameras had to re-calibrate but that was done on the short drive home. The AP steering wheel was larger than usual and had a blue dot that changed into a partial circle. The rest of the circle around the steering wheel icon was grey. It was nice that there was a visualization of the calibration process. After a few miles the blue circle completed, it disappeared and the icon shrank. A message appeared saying "Camera calibration complete." Considering how hard it was raining I was surprised at the speed of calibration.


----------



## cabbie

I received an email last week about the upgraded but was out of town without the car (so sad). Am scheduled for Monday. Vin 77XXX.


----------



## tencate

Max is at the El Paso Service Center now. Expected time for the upgrade? He went into "surgery" at 10 am and is expected out at 3:30 pm (there's a lunch break in there too). Stay tuned. I'll have a 350 mile drive back to see if I can feel/notice any changes in the way the car behaves.


----------



## littlD

Interesting that I now can't login to Google for either web browser or YouTube.

I lost my login as expected but now Google won't complete login, "This browser or app may not be secure."


----------



## Unplugged

Unplugged said:


> Here's a new one:
> I scheduled the upgrade on my app because I have an early VIN (around 10000), and I knew that the Costa Mesa service center had been installing HW3 for a few months.
> 
> I get the scheduled service confirmed. I receive a reminder a few days ago for my service tomorrow. This morning I receive a reminder that the service is tomorrow. "Boy," I think, " It looks as if I might get upgraded tomorrow.
> 
> Then, this afternoon I get the following text:
> 
> *Hi, this is ***** from Tesla Service Santa Ana. I wanted to inform you that our HW3 computers are not currently in stock due to an issue with the supplier. I have ordered one for you with us, but if you wish to visit another service center that may have the computer in stock, you may update your preferred location in the app. Please note, I will be monitoring the order I placed for you and I will be in contact with you as soon as the computer arrives to schedule you in sooner than you would be able to self-schedule. *
> 
> Really? So now a particular Tesla service center is having problems with the "supplier?" Who the heck is the supplier? Mobileye?
> 
> If I were the service center manager, I would get another supplier. s/


The service guy actually did text me last week to set up an appointment Tuesday at 8 a.m. He explained that a shipment of HW3s had been received and after checking, there was one within the VIN of my car. The car was ready at 5:00 pm that day.

My only observation is that on the way home, I didn't see any new visualizations. Traffic lights and stop signs are not shown. I think I saw a wayward traffic cone at the side of the road. Maybe it just takes some time for it to calibrate traffic lights and signs?

Also, the only thing I lost so far as accounts was my wi-fi connection. Everything else like memory settings, users and such was restored.


----------



## garsh

Unplugged said:


> My only observation is that on the way home, I didn't see any new visualizations. Traffic lights and stop signs are not shown.


Did you forget to turn it on?


----------



## Unplugged

garsh said:


> Did you forget to turn it on?


Oops!


----------



## shareef777

garsh said:


> Did you forget to turn it on?
> 
> View attachment 32326


I love that it's an option. Hope it's tied to a user profile. While I'd want it displayed for myself, I can see my wife being annoyed by it.


----------



## FRC

shareef777 said:


> I love that it's an option. Hope it's tied to a user profile. While I'd want it displayed for myself, I can see my wife being annoyed by it.


The "preview" has to be toggled on. Not necessarily the case when FSD goes live. I guess we'll see.


----------



## GeoJohn23

Vin 083xxx P3D+ delivered last day of Sept 2018

Dropped off car a little after 9:15am on Tuesday 18 Feb (for9:45am appointment).
They moved car off to parking spot and didn't touch it until:

10:30am on Wednesday 19 Feb. - Teslafi messaged me that the car was unlocked and window left open for 5minutes - checked app and see that the car had been moved closer (probably inside) the service building
11:53am - received a notice of Software update completed but car off line in app
12:35am - second Software update completed, car still off line in app
1:27pm - Message that service is complete and car is ready for pickup.
So actual time to do the work was about 4 hours as others have reported. Heading to go get Nicki shortly.

update: haven't yet found anything I lost, even homelink worked when I got home. Calibration completed in about 5.25 miles.


----------



## ajl710

Hope this doesn't stray too far off topic but did anyone's TeslaCam USB stop working with the car after the HW3 retrofit? I'm using a high speed USB 3.1 stick and have never had an issue until yesterday after the HW3 retrofit was completed on my vehicle. Now I get a warning message that some files could not be saved because it's too slow.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

ajl710 said:


> Hope this doesn't stray too far off topic but did anyone's TeslaCam USB stop working with the car after the HW3 retrofit? I'm using a high speed USB 3.1 stick and have never had an issue until yesterday after the HW3 retrofit was completed on my vehicle. Now I get a warning message that some files could not be saved because it's too slow.


Could be a coincidence. You might try to reformat and try it again.


----------



## littlD

littlD said:


> Interesting that I now can't login to Google for either web browser or YouTube.
> 
> I lost my login as expected but now Google won't complete login, "This browser or app may not be secure."


Responding with an update:

Called Tesla support:
They suggested the "Plex.TV" trick, logging in to plex.tv "as Google". Then, I got prompted for two factor authentication as expected.

After that, YouTube TV works again!


----------



## littlD

ajl710 said:


> Hope this doesn't stray too far off topic but did anyone's TeslaCam USB stop working with the car after the HW3 retrofit? I'm using a high speed USB 3.1 stick and have never had an issue until yesterday after the HW3 retrofit was completed on my vehicle. Now I get a warning message that some files could not be saved because it's too slow.


In the past, I thought a software update caused that issue. Turned out my "high speed" Samsung USB thumb drive had finally gotten written to too much and was very slow, even when I plugged it into my Windows box.

Replaced it with a "High Endurance" USB thumb drive, been working great for months.

And remember, it's saving four cameras now, so unless you use a High Endurance drive or an SSD, you'll burn through the thumb drives relatively quickly.


----------



## gary in NY

My upgrade is done. Tomorrow morning I'll drive the rental 2020 BMW X2 (actually a fun little crossover) back to the SC, and very happily drive home in my M3. It seems the FSD upgrade was pretty straightforward, but the bodywork (new front bumper facia) required intensive care, with the car going back to the body shop for detailing after the bumper was installed. Hopefully they got it right this time. 

If you want to expand your appreciation of your model 3, try being without it for a few days.


----------



## tivoboy

Had the HW3 done when I took the car in for other stuff. Early VIN, end of May 2018. 

Overall it was 2 days, not sure how much time it actually took them.
Bluetooth SEEMS to be the only thing that was reset, phone as key, keys, key fob and even HOMELINK remained intact and functional = which I wasn't expecting. Maybe they are getting better at the process or that stuff may be stored somewhere else completely.

From a driving standpoint, I see CONES, but nothing else. Haven't checked that setting in the settings yet to see if overall "visualizations" are enabled. But currently, cones but no stop signs. 

I have the feeling that cars going by as one drives, that looks smoother. less jerky. I ALSO think that that MAP display moves around a bit differently . More movement, smooth and less just the little arrow moving around - the map seems to be moving around a tad more. Again, could just be I hadn't noticed it in the past.

Can't wait for more features to come though but glad I'm ready for it.


----------



## Daryl

Retrofit completed yesterday in Tempe. VIN 16xxx. They estimated 1 hour, but from the time I drove in until I drove out it was about 2 hours.

As many have reported, all my settings were preserved except the Bluetooth connection to my phone.

I had to go into the menu to activate "Full Self-driving Visualization Preview" before stop signs and traffic lights would show up.


----------



## GeoJohn23

Not sure if it’s the new HW3, or the deep software installs / calibrations and whatnot that goes with the upgrade; but, I now have none of the issues with long wake-up delays, long backup camera delay, profile switching from East-entry to my profile failures, homelink door close upon leaving issues (never had any opening upon arrival issues), etc that started with the 202.4.1 software update. MUCH better not having these issues now, they were very frustrating.

did find that Sentry Mode had been toggled off with the HW upgrade but Bluetooth settings retained along with everything else except screen brightness which was at full even in the dark last night, so had to adjust that back.

visualization preview appears tied to profile (I turned it on right away when I picked up the car, but wasn’t seeing any lights/signs even after calibration completed so checked again and it was off, so I assume I was in EasyEntry when I’d first turned it on).


----------



## Alighieri256

escondidos said:


> Picked up my 3 today with H3.0 upgrade. This is in Austin Texas. I made an appointment with the App after I spoke to someone in service at the local service center. They confirmed if I had my windshield replaced they would do the upgrade for the hardware. First commute home with it today. Here is a funny picture I took at a red light related to "Cones". Check out the screen and then look out the passenger window!


That's beautiful. It's like watching a child grow.


----------



## tencate

Max got his hardware updated yesterday. My appointment was at 10 am and he was done at 1:30 pm. In reality, it probably took less time as the Tech was finishing up another car so Max had to wait around a bit before the upgrade started. So, the 3-5 hour estimate for me was closer to 3 hours, maybe even a bit less. No issues were reported, everything, all my settings, etc were saved---although I had to fight with Bluetooth on phone and car to get music connected again. Zero issues otherwise, low VIN car.

I headed back home via the El Paso Supercharger (about 25 min away from the SC) and in that time the car recalibrated itself to the cameras all over again and voila, I had full "Self Driving" functionality again for the long drive home. As I'd spend 5 hours driving there on the old hardware, and then another 5 hours back on the new, I had a long time to ponder if the car "felt" any different. There's nothing I can quantify but somehow the car felt more confident, less wishy washy about making decisions, it felt like it was much more in control the whole time. Yeah, I know, _very_ scientific 

My thoughts when I got home? OMG this _really_ is an awesome car, hands down the best car I've ever owned or driven. The whole trip felt a lot like taking a long train trip. About 700 miles, I was a bit tired, but none the worse for wear. Max now says 57k miles on his odometer.

I noticed a couple of things though. (1) I had a little bit of "ping ponging" in places (pretty minimal and rare) but on the way back it is essentially in the noise now. I think I could still sense it doing it but no one but me would notice it. Nothing like what others have reported. (2) On NOA, the car once again will get OUT of the passing lane. Hooray. I'd lost this with recent software updates and it was nice to have it back. It does the whole passing/lane change/get back now in a very sensible way. Mind you this was NM where traffic is light and interstates are pretty straight. Dunno how it would deal with LA traffic.

Seems I need to go back too. They're recommending replacing my High Voltage Controller as a preventative measure. My car is apparently within some range of VINs where they do that. I'll try and get more details on that when I do this trip again.


----------



## gary in NY

FSD computer installed. I had to reenter my phone, and eventually my wifi when I'm close enough to the router. All else good so far. The new visualizations are there, and the car seemed well behaved on the 60 mile drive home, mostly on AP.

EDIT: My upgrade was without the rewire. Front bumper looks good also.


----------



## melmartin

Had my October 18 Model 3 LR RWD done today at the Tucson service center. Everyone was very nice... took 2 hours and 15 minutes for the HW3 upgrade which included a tire rotation. Had to re-pair my iPhone and WiFi when I got home. Oddly, I went back one version of software from 2020.4.10 to 2020.4.1. I also have a map update and I'm downloading that now. All my settings worked, including easy entry, and even my garage door opened. Autopilot had to be turned on, and it calibrated for a few minutes. Had to turn visualizations on too. all in all a positive experience. Tucson service did a nice job and came out to the waiting room a few times to update me on progress.


----------



## tivoboy

A note to those getting the HW3 upgrade. You’ll see different reports of what gets wiped or has to be re-done. I had to re-do only Bluetooth pairing, everything else SEEMED to remain. Even phone as key with my iPhone. But, I didn’t notice that “lock on walk away” or whatever it is called had been turned OFF and had to be re-set to occur. So, make sure to check that if you think walking away with your phone is going to lock the doors as expected.


----------



## TeslaTony310

Man, what a difference, night and day, for HW3 vs HW 2.5. The system is much smoother, ping pong is 99% gone, and the car actually moves out of the passing lane, and is more confident about lane changes. I just did a 300 mile RT drive yesterday, and had ZERO interventions with NoA. I've made this drive multiple times over the last few months, and have never got through with it with no interventions. Super excited to see what the future holds, when we actually start to tax the chip with responding to real-world scenarios!!


----------



## Foxtrotter

Got both cars done this week. Each done in one day. The only settings wiped out were wifi and bluetooth. On one car bluetooth wouldn't initialize so I did a 2 button reboot and then it worked.
As others have said it is much smoother in lane keeping, back to where it was a few software versions awhile ago. Maybe a little better at taking corners at speed. Just feels better overall. Also the NOA now once more changes out of the fast lane and works well in low traffic situations. It sees the traffic cones really well but I haven't yet tested whether it will avoid them. Its fun to see what it recognizes but it still misses some stuff.


----------



## GDN

Several reports in DFW today, multiple people got proactive emails from both SC's in Dallas wanting to set up appointments for FSD HW upgrades. The email is noting only a 2 hour install time.


----------



## DocScott

GDN said:


> Several reports in DFW today, multiple people got proactive emails from both SC's in Dallas wanting to set up appointments for FSD HW upgrades. The email is noting only a 2 hour install time.
> View attachment 32346


"Noise and vibration"? Why don't they just push an update to the app that has "HW 3.0 upgrade" as an option?


----------



## shareef777

Im curious to know what they mean by “while the vehicle may be eligible for the hardware, FSD purchase must be made”. Are they giving the hardware upgrade to those who have not purchased FSD?


----------



## shareef777

DocScott said:


> "Noise and vibration"? Why don't they just push an update to the app that has "HW 3.0 upgrade" as an option?


Cause they would get spammed like crazy. I've been waiting and haven't reached out to Tesla. You better believe if I saw a HW3 option I'd be sending in requests weekly lol.


----------



## Tchris

They must be getting much better with the HW3 retrofits. Tempe, AZ Service Center did my retrofit and charge port pin replacement while I waited (2-1/2 hrs). All my settings were retained, with the exception of having to re-establish my Wifi connection.


----------



## MelindaV

Tchris said:


> They must be getting much better with the HW3 retrofits. Tempe, AZ Service Center did my retrofit and charge port pin replacement while I waited (2-1/2 hrs). All my settings were retained, with the exception of having to re-establish my Wifi connection.


I think the settings issue depends on if 'rewiring is required" or "no rewiring is required".
what did your invoice list?


----------



## melmartin

My invoice said re-wiring needed, but when I got to the service center I was told no re-wiring was needed. Got it done in just a bit over 2 hours. That included tire rotation. Was offered Uber credits but I decided to just wait. My Tesla LR RWD is an October, 2018 build.


----------



## ibgeek

shareef777 said:


> Im curious to know what they mean by "while the vehicle may be eligible for the hardware, FSD purchase must be made". Are they giving the hardware upgrade to those who have not purchased FSD?


No you do not get the upgrade until you pay for Full Self Driving. The message above is to let you know if you purchase FSD your car can now get the new computer.


----------



## Achooo

my car is scheduled to go into the new Santa Ana service center next month for LTE connectivity issues. I added on HW3 Upgrade as an additional line in the app. We will see what happens. Will report back. P3D+ VIN: 83XXX

Edit: added VIN info to post.


----------



## Vin

Getting HW3 upgrade Mon. (LR RWD 027XXX VIN) due to having to bring my 3 in for a new bumper...

Long story short: a few weeks ago I was at a stop light and a jeep rear ended me. Luckily I had sentry recording on. I was just sitting at a light for 20 seconds with no cars behind me and you can see the Jeep
approach from like 50 ft away and just keep going right into my car (probably like 10-15 mph). It actually bounces off my bumper but left a slight circular pattern dent from one of the front fog lights on its bumper.
I was actually very surprised when I first got out of my car to look that it wasn't a lot worse. Our 3's are built like tanks. It was enough of a dent to get it fixed but I could also have lived with it if necessary, but since their
insurance was paying I booked the Service appt.

I told their insurance company that I have everything on tape if they need it, but they never asked to see it. I spoke to their insurance company on a monday, and the adjuster came out that Wed and I actually had full payment in
the bank by that Thursday!
Anyway, my PSA is to get an SSD or USB and keep your recording on at all times. I haven't gotten into an accident in over 20 years (and that was a small parking lot fender bender). I felt very glad and confident that I had
the sentry footage and you never know when you're just sitting there doing nothing and someone else isn't paying attention.

I'll let you know if there's any new HW3 news after the upgrade. Also, hopefully the bumper color will match or I'll have to have Tesla redo it (I have a white M3


----------



## shareef777

Vin said:


> Getting HW3 upgrade Mon. (LR RWD 027XXX VIN) due to having to bring my 3 in for a new bumper...
> 
> Long story short: a few weeks ago I was at a stop light and a jeep rear ended me. Luckily I had sentry recording on. I was just sitting at a light for 20 seconds with no cars behind me and you can see the Jeep
> approach from like 50 ft away and just keep going right into my car (probably like 15-20 mph). It actually bounces off my bumper but left a slight circular pattern dent from one of the front fog lights on its bumper.
> I was actually very surprised when I first got out of my car to look that it wasn't a lot worse. Our 3's are built like tanks. It was enough of a dent to get it fixed but I could also have lived with it if necessary, but since their
> insurance was paying I booked the Service appt.
> 
> I told their insurance company that I have everything on tape if they need it, but they never asked to see it. I spoke to their insurance company on a monday, and the adjuster came out that Wed and I actually had full payment in
> the bank by that Thursday!
> Anyway, my PSA is to get an SSD or USB and keep your recording on at all times. I haven't gotten into an accident in over 20 years (and that was a small parking lot fender bender). I felt very glad and confident that I had
> the sentry footage and you never know when you're just sitting there doing nothing and someone else isn't paying attention.
> 
> I'll let you know if there's any new HW3 news after the upgrade. Also, hopefully the bumper color will match or I'll have to have Tesla redo it (I have a white M3


Had a similar incident myself. I was stopped in a Starbucks drive thru and a Ford Explorer rear ended me hard enough that I hit my head against the headrest and got a good headache out of it. Even the Starbucks employees heard it from inside as they popped their heads out to see what the sound was. Got out to look and saw the driver crying hysterically. She apparently turned around to tend to one of her kids and accidentally extended her leg and pressed the gas pedal. Mind you this was a full sized SUV and I couldn't find a dent, scratch, or even a hint of a scrape. For a sec I thought I might of day dreamed that I was hit (but the Starbucks crowd and the crying woman confirmed it was real). Felt bad for her so I told her not to worry and drove off after getting my coffee. After my head started aching after a few blocks I pulled over and had to double check. NOTHING.

Till this day I couldn't believe it was real. Then on another day as I was walking to my car after grabbing some groceries I saw someone lunge their shopping cart towards the cart corral. They missed miserably and the cart turned towards my car and hit it dead in the middle of the drivers door. Hard enough that it literally bounced back about 5 feet. I just stood there staring at them and when they realized they were caught they jumped in their car and drove off. Just stood there beyond angry, shaking my head worried what I'm about to see. Once I got closer, again NOTHING. I mean, damn, what kind of metal are they using!? I couldn't possibly imagine how tough the CyberTruck will be when seeing the 3 hold up so well.


----------



## Vin

Yeah the cybertruck will be insanely tough. Here's a quick pict. Considering how hard it felt when it hit, I couldn't believe this was all it did. In footage, as mentioned, you can
literally see the jeep bounce off of the 3, which stood its ground like a rock (Sorry to be off topic of HW3, so maybe relocate post?) Thx


----------



## Inahas

Finally! Got an email today that my HW3 retrofit is ready. Says "*This retrofit should take less than 2 hours while you enjoy our free WI-FI in our courtesy lounge*."

I scheduled the service on the app on the earliest available date (March 3)

Austin, TX. Purchased July 2018 with FSD. VIN 33XXX


----------



## Long Ranger

ibgeek said:


> No you do not get the upgrade until you pay for Full Self Driving. The message above is to let you know if you purchase FSD your car can now get the new computer.


I agree with you that the upgrade policy to date has been that you must purchase FSD to get the hardware.

However, the wording in that email is definitely curious. They certainly seem to be saying that there are vehicles that are currently eligible for the hardware upgrade, but that those vehicles won't be getting the _features_ of FSD unless they buy the option. Maybe it's just poorly phrased, but it seems like it's specifically written to cover cases where someone didn't purchase FSD.

"(although vehicles may be eligible for this hardware, features of Full Self driving are only available to those who purchase(d) the option)"


----------



## garsh

Pro-tip: don't assume that all Tesla service personnel have mastered the various nuances of English. 


Long Ranger said:


> I agree with you that the upgrade policy to date has been that you must purchase FSD to get the hardware.
> 
> However, the wording in that email is definitely curious. They certainly seem to be saying that there are vehicles that are currently eligible for the hardware upgrade, but that those vehicles won't be getting the _features_ of FSD unless they buy the option. Maybe it's just poorly phrased, but it seems like it's specifically written to cover cases where someone didn't purchase FSD.
> 
> "(although vehicles may be eligible for this hardware, features of Full Self driving are only available to those who purchase(d) the option)"


----------



## GDN

shareef777 said:


> Im curious to know what they mean by "while the vehicle may be eligible for the hardware, FSD purchase must be made". Are they giving the hardware upgrade to those who have not purchased FSD?


I'm not sure how anything else could be interpreted. Every Model 3 with 2.5 HW is eligible, the last statement is just saying - you must purchase FSD. If you haven't or don't, you're not eligible. I don't know how that could be read any other way.


----------



## shareef777

GDN said:


> I'm not sure how anything else could be interpreted. Every Model 3 with 2.5 HW is eligible, the last statement is just saying - you must purchase FSD. If you haven't or don't, you're not eligible. I don't know how that could be read any other way.


Suppose it's just my mis-understanding of how they define eligible. I wouldn't consider anyone with HW2.5, that didn't pay for FSD, to be eligible.

Simply put, I wouldn't consider anyone that didn't pay for FSD to be eligible for the FSD computer. Regardless of what the car can support.


----------



## wst88

Well 2 weeks after I brought the car in, I have the FSD upgrade. Apparently they striped the hole in the structure that attaches the knee airbag to the dash. The had to get a new one shipped in and there were only 2 in the US. Entire steering and dash had to be removed to make the replacement. But its done.. Not sure Tesla Toledo is up to the job yet.


----------



## Mike

wst88 said:


> Well 2 weeks after I brought the car in, I have the FSD upgrade. Apparently they striped the hole in the structure that attaches the knee airbag to the dash. The had to get a new one shipped in and there were only 2 in the US. Entire steering and dash had to be removed to make the replacement. But its done.. Not sure Tesla Toledo is up to the job yet.


Yikes!

I'm booked into Ottawa SC on 05 March 2020 for this job, as well as an inspection of a portion of the high voltage system.

I hope my job has less drama than yours...it's 240 km one way to the SC.


----------



## Flashgj

GDN said:


> I'm not sure how anything else could be interpreted. Every Model 3 with 2.5 HW is eligible, the last statement is just saying - you must purchase FSD. If you haven't or don't, you're not eligible. I don't know how that could be read any other way.


I would say anyone with the 2.5 HW is eligible for the upgrade, if you didn't pay for FSD then the upgrade will come at a cost. Either the cost of FSD, or at the (yet undetermined) price of the HW 3, plus installation.


----------



## shareef777

Don’t mean to side track. But I HAD to post this after the tank talks.

Wife hit a minivan that turned into oncoming traffic few min ago. Luckily no one was injured. Going about 45mph! The other cars’ sliding door is pretty much pancaked now (thankfully no one was on the other side). Even the officer is wondering what this metal is made from. Looks like some basic painting is all that’s needed. Tank!

I’m going to have it taken to a Tesla service center. Wonder if they’ll put in HW3 for me during the repair.


----------



## NR4P

shareef777 said:


> Don't mean to side track. But I HAD to post this after the tank talks.
> 
> Wife hit a minivan that turned into oncoming traffic few min ago. Luckily no one was injured. Going about 45mph! The other cars' sliding door is pretty much pancaked now (thankfully no one was on the other side). Even the officer is wondering what this metal is made from. Looks like some basic painting is all that's needed. Tank!
> 
> I'm going to have it taken to a Tesla service center. Wonder if they'll put in HW3 for me during the repair.


Ouch, sorry to hear about that but important thing is all are OK.

Service Center here told me that if the VIN is not issued a service bulletin, there is nothing they can do. New software is required and system won't push it without a bulletin release. Others have heard same at nearby service center. One always doubts what they say but that's the official line.


----------



## shareef777

NR4P said:


> Ouch, sorry to hear about that but important thing is all are OK.
> 
> Service Center here told me that if the VIN is not issued a service bulletin, there is nothing they can do. New software is required and system won't push it without a bulletin release. Others have heard same at nearby service center. One always doubts what they say but that's the official line.


Yeah, not holding out too much hope. But since I'll be at a service center (which I haven't really been to since my original purchase), wouldn't hurt to ask. VIN of 200k+ so odds are really low.


----------



## Tchris

MelindaV said:


> I think the settings issue depends on if 'rewiring is required" or "no rewiring is required".
> what did your invoice list?


Mine required no rewiring.


----------



## ibgeek

Flashgj said:


> I would say anyone with the 2.5 HW is eligible for the upgrade, if you didn't pay for FSD then the upgrade will come at a cost. Either the cost of FSD, or at the (yet undetermined) price of the HW 3, plus installation.


But see you DO NOT GET HW3 without FSD. Just not an option. You by FSD or you stay wit 2.5. The message says you car is capable of getting it and they are willing to install it, but only if you buy FSD.


----------



## Flashgj

ibgeek said:


> But see you DO NOT GET HW3 without FSD. Just not an option. You by FSD or you stay wit 2.5. The message says you car is capable of getting it and they are willing to install it, but only if you buy FSD.


I agree, not an option right now. But I personally believe that once everyone who has purchased FSD has been upgraded to HW3, they will make it available to those that do not want FSD but are willing to pay for the cost of the hardware plus installation. It may not be of much benefit without FSD, but who knows. I could be totally wrong, but why wouldn't Tesla want to get extra revenue from the non-FSD crowd? Time will tell!


----------



## Hdez

shareef777 said:


> Im curious to know what they mean by "while the vehicle may be eligible for the hardware, FSD purchase must be made". Are they giving the hardware upgrade to those who have not purchased FSD?


Obviously you are not referring to the email from Tesla above. That email clearly states that FSD "features" will not be available to a vehicle with an FSD Computer Retrofit if FSD was not purchased for that vehicle. I do not read that in order to be eligible for the retrofit one must buy FSD.


----------



## DocScott

Flashgj said:


> I agree, not an option right now. But I personally believe that once everyone who has purchased FSD has been upgraded to HW3, they will make it available to those that do not want FSD but are willing to pay for the cost of the hardware plus installation. It may not be of much benefit without FSD, but who knows. I could be totally wrong, but why wouldn't Tesla want to get extra revenue from the non-FSD crowd? Time will tell!


It also might, eventually, be seen as a safety issue. If HW3 turns out to make regular AP much safer, Tesla may want to encourage it even for non-FSD owners.


----------



## mrau

wst88 said:


> Well 2 weeks after I brought the car in, I have the FSD upgrade. Apparently they striped the hole in the structure that attaches the knee airbag to the dash.


Sorry to hear about this @wst88 . Hopefully they provided a loaner vehicle during this time. Toledo is the closest SC for me, so I may wait a few more weeks so they can get some more "expertise" built up.


----------



## wst88

mrau said:


> Sorry to hear about this @wst88 . Hopefully they provided a loaner vehicle during this time. Toledo is the closest SC for me, so I may wait a few more weeks so they can get some more "expertise" built up.


Yes, got a loaner vehicle. Sounds like they are doing a lot of upgrades right now. Most take 2 hours total. But this team is very new, they only have one advisor and just got their supercharger installed. They now have a waiting room and seem to be working hard to get it geared up as a full service location.

kept most of my settings. Only lost WiFi and Bluetooth. Phone key still worked.


----------



## melmartin

One thing I just noticed... all my saved web pages are gone from the browser. No big deal to replace them, but was surprised to see them blitzed by the upgrade.


----------



## gary in NY

melmartin said:


> One thing I just noticed... all my saved web pages are gone from the browser. No big deal to replace them, but was surprised to see them blitzed by the upgrade.


I haven't checked that yet. No biggie though, I didn't have much there.

EDIT: My favs were still there.


----------



## Unplugged

melmartin said:


> One thing I just noticed... all my saved web pages are gone from the browser. No big deal to replace them, but was surprised to see them blitzed by the upgrade.


I think this is something that the service tech decides to do, or is properly trained to do. The only thing I lost in the HW3 upgrade was my Bluetooth connection. (Evidently, that is the _one_ thing that cannot be ported back because it needs a phone to sync with.) My favorite webpages were intact. All memory settings and driver profiles were intact. (I didn't have any radio stations in memory, so I don't know about those.)

Each Service Center does have the capability to upload the car's memory. Whether the particular service technician bothers to do so is another story.


----------



## Daryl

Tchris said:


> They must be getting much better with the HW3 retrofits. Tempe, AZ Service Center did my retrofit and charge port pin replacement while I waited (2-1/2 hrs). All my settings were retained, with the exception of having to re-establish my Wifi connection.


As I posted above, Tempe did mine last week too, in less than 2 hours. WiFi and Bluetooth were the only things I had to reset. They also replaced the charge port pins.


----------



## Daryl

I noticed an improvement in the car's reaction to vehicles turning left in front of me. Before HW3, when a car turned left crossing my lane maybe 50 - 100 feet away, my Model 3 would react very late, abruptly slowing down after the car had already passed out of my lane. 

With HW3 it seems to briefly pause just while the car is in my lane, and immediately resumes as soon as the lane is clear. Acts more like I would.

Might be too early to say for sure, but it also seems to wake up more quickly from the Android phone app.


----------



## sakaike

Another relatively small data point regarding the new visualizations, where I live, the fire hydrants are painted yellow. They show up as traffic cones on my screen.

I also noted that while the traffic signals are pretty good at noting whether they are red, green, etc., that the icons are so small, it's pretty difficult for me to see with my eye. For them to become useful as a visual aid when driving (in some future update), they will need to become more pronounced to be truly useful and helpful.


----------



## garsh

sakaike said:


> For them to become useful as a visual aid when driving (in some future update), they will need to become more pronounced to be truly useful and helpful.


The goal is for the car itself to recognize and react to traffic lights. The visualization is just to give the driver some idea of what the computer is seeing. It's not really meant to be a driver's aid.


----------



## FRC

Wanna see the light? Look out the windshield!


----------



## sakaike

garsh said:


> The goal is for the car itself to recognize and react to traffic lights. The visualization is just to give the driver some idea of what the computer is seeing. It's not really meant to be a driver's aid.


Agreed. It's just that in this early iteration, I would like to easily be able to confirm that the cameras are accurately capturing the lights.



FRC said:


> Wanna see the light? Look out the windshield!


Tru dat!


----------



## tivoboy

The construction cones visualizations can RELALY capture where the cones are. This cone was behind another vehicle when I drove up the car in front. Frankly, I thought it was a false positive till I was barely able to find the cone it was seeing.

This is the cone!

This


----------



## 2Kap

So my scheduled appointment for tomorrow at the Atlanta-Decatur Service Center was pushed back until March 9th because: “We are pushing your appointment back to make sure we have time to receive the parts necessary to perform your MW3 retrofit.”

So I rescheduled back to the Marietta Service Center for March 3rd. Which was my original location. I’ve been playing Georgia service Center musical chairs.


----------



## NR4P

tivoboy said:


> The construction cones visualizations can RELALY capture where the cones are. This cone was behind another vehicle when I drove up the car in front. Frankly, I thought it was a false positive till I was barely able to find the cone it was seeing.
> 
> This is the cone!
> 
> This
> View attachment 32405


I am more impressed seeing 313 mile range. My M3 has never shown more than 308 and that was at delivery. 23K miles ago. I don't think it even 300 anymore.
Lets not hijack this thread into range estimates, just my comment on the photo of what got my attention.


----------



## tivoboy

NR4P said:


> I am more impressed seeing 313 mile range. My M3 has never shown more than 308 and that was at delivery. 23K miles ago. I don't think it even 300 anymore.
> Lets not hijack this thread into range estimates, just my comment on the photo of what got my attention.


. It said 321 when I picked up the car.


----------



## tencate

NR4P said:


> just my comment on the photo of what got my attention.


I'm wondering why the traffic lights aren't showing up on the display? Also, keep in mind that the car has a better view of the cone than you do sitting in your drivers seat.


----------



## tivoboy

tencate said:


> I'm wondering why the traffic lights aren't showing up on the display? Also, keep in mind that the car has a better view of the cone than you do sitting in your drivers seat.


I hadn't turned o the full detail at that time


----------



## tencate

There's a _full detail_ setting? OK, I must've missed that. When I turned my car's visualization on, I saw everything, cones, cans, traffic lights. Before I didn't see anything! Better go check my settings again


----------



## TomP

Last week, I had my M3 into SC for FSD update. Coincidentally, another owner's M3 was in for FSD update same day as mine, and the VINs were switched. Honest Mistake by the technicians involved. Very similar VIN's, ending in 420 vs. 042. Think about the odds: two techs, two similar VINs, same SC...

My car would not get any software, it was reporting wrong color and tire size, wrong odometer, my phone/app would not pair to car to act as key to vehicle. Discovered this with over the phone help on 2/21, but could not resolve via OTA. Another service appt was necessary for correct VIN to be put into my car.

I did not catch this myself when picking up, only after I was home and car was not getting OTA updates and subsequent phone call analysis. Plus I thought VIN did not "look right" and phone tech confirmed by having me check VIN under windshield and on driver door jam.

I think an additional step in FSD install process to confirm VIN's before finishing up and returning car to customer. Tesla called other customer to have them return for service. He had noticed wrong car color, but not yet taken any action yet.


----------



## airj1012

I schedule a service request with my local SC today and scheduled to get my HW3 install on 03/09. Definitely in favor of submitting a periodical service request asking seeing that Tesla didn't reach out to me first. I tried on 02/03 with no luck, but now on 02/24 I'm all set up.


----------



## ltphoto

Had mine done today and it went smoothly at the service center. Unfortunately my luck ran out when I returned home. As others have mentioned, you lose your Homelink settings and have to program it again. I was expecting this and was not surprised when it happened. The issue is that I cannot get it to work again. The car claims it learned the code within about 2 seconds even though it warns it may take up to a minute. It doesn't work though. Tried three times with same results. Then I tried a fourth time without putting my opener in learning mode. Same result. Without the opener even broadcasting anything the car claimed it learned in about 2 seconds. Anyone else run into anything like this? Any suggestions?

Edit: On a hunch I tried again by deleting the Homelink profile that did not work and created a new one. This worked. Evidently if the process fails for any reason, then it will not work. You need a new profile to get it to work.


----------



## cabbie

My retrofit was done today. Have not had time to explore what's new but I do see the orange cones. Had to reset my wifi but everything else was good. The charge port pins were replaced and for some reason I don't remember they checked the latch on the frunk. The service center in Chesterfield MO was wonderful, the people there are pleasant, knowledgeable, and efficient. Love my 3!


----------



## Zimmra

Less than desirable experience with my retrofit so far. Maybe my SC just sucks?

I drop car off and request loaner. Was told they don't have any so they offer me Uber credits. Sure, that's not optimal but that fine by me. 
I Uber back to work, and go on with my day. Periodically checking Teslafi and the Tesla app, it doesn't look like they've even began working on the car. I know SC's get overloaded easily, so I don't care much... yet. (I know they haven't been working on it because the internal temperature was fluctuating between 95 and 105 degrees, which is normal for a sunny day around this time here).

My day at work wraps up at around 5, I go to call my Uber to get home just a few minutes after 5- 'Credits Expired 02/24/2020 05:00PM'. I think to myself that this is surely an oversight and call to get it corrected. 
I call my SC, and was initially told 'those credits were just to take you from the SC'. I tell them nobody told me that, and that online it seems pretty standard that people are getting either loaner vehicles or Uber credits for the duration of repair (mind you I have other warranty work they are doing, this isn't just a HW3 retrofit). 
I also explain that if this is the case, then I am unnerved by the fact they haven't even touched my vehicle today. 
His tone changed a bit, and he was simultaneously apologetic but also denying they haven't begun work, stating that the app will 'just report the last known internal temperature' (note how I said I watched it slightly fluctuate throughout the day, it was most certainly not reporting just the last known temp). I didn't want to get into it further, so I didn't even call him on it. 
After all of this he said they would extend me more Uber credits that would expire tomorrow (the day the install is supposed to be completed)

IMMEDIATELY after our phone call my Tesla app changed from the normal UI with all of the controls saying 'In Service, Estimated Completion XX:XX' at the top to a different UI that has no controls and only a Caution symbol *⚠. *
Teslafi also started reporting at this same exact time 'Mobile Access Disabled'.

All in all, not too thrilled with this process so far. I wouldn't have cared if they didn't start to work on my vehicle today if transportation had been taken care of for me, but the fact that I had to fight for it and use the fact they weren't working on my vehicle as leverage is frustrating.


----------



## ibgeek

Zimmra said:


> Less than desirable experience with my retrofit so far. Maybe my SC just sucks?
> 
> I drop car off and request loaner. Was told they don't have any so they offer me Uber credits. Sure, that's not optimal but that fine by me.
> I Uber back to work, and go on with my day. Periodically checking Teslafi and the Tesla app, it doesn't look like they've even began working on the car. I know SC's get overloaded easily, so I don't care much... yet. (I know they haven't been working on it because the internal temperature was fluctuating between 95 and 105 degrees, which is normal for a sunny day around this time here).
> 
> My day at work wraps up at around 5, I go to call my Uber to get home just a few minutes after 5- 'Credits Expired 02/24/2020 05:00PM'. I think to myself that this is surely an oversight and call to get it corrected.
> I call my SC, and was initially told 'those credits were just to take you from the SC'. I tell them nobody told me that, and that online it seems pretty standard that people are getting either loaner vehicles or Uber credits for the duration of repair (mind you I have other warranty work they are doing, this isn't just a HW3 retrofit).
> I also explain that if this is the case, then I am unnerved by the fact they haven't even touched my vehicle today.
> His tone changed a bit, and he was simultaneously apologetic but also denying they haven't begun work, stating that the app will 'just report the last known internal temperature' (note how I said I watched it slightly fluctuate throughout the day, it was most certainly not reporting just the last known temp). I didn't want to get into it further, so I didn't even call him on it.
> After all of this he said they would extend me more Uber credits that would expire tomorrow (the day the install is supposed to be completed)
> 
> IMMEDIATELY after our phone call my Tesla app changed from the normal UI with all of the controls saying 'In Service, Estimated Completion XX:XX' at the top to a different UI that has no controls and only a Caution symbol *⚠. *
> Teslafi also started reporting at this same exact time 'Mobile Access Disabled'.
> 
> All in all, not too thrilled with this process so far. I wouldn't have cared if they didn't start to work on my vehicle today if transportation had been taken care of for me, but the fact that I had to fight for it and use the fact they weren't working on my vehicle as leverage is frustrating.


You're going to get a survey email after your service (might take a few days) let them have it. There is just no excuse for that BS.


----------



## vinnie97

Anybody with a VIN under 15k not been approved for upgrade yet? I gave up trying to speak to someone at my "local" SC and am just waiting for them to reach me as the appointment nears (at just under a month).


----------



## WonkoTheSane

You know the saying, "When you're a hammer, everything looks like a nail"? Well, when you're an FSD computer everything looks like a traffic cone. It mistakes fire hydrants for cones, cement pole barriers for cones, narrow, stick-like traffic "guides" for cones., pretty much anything in the beginning of the color spectrum ROYGBIV. 

Sometimes it's kindof funny. I need to put an orange collar on my dog and see what it sees.


----------



## garsh

WonkoTheSane said:


> You know the saying, "When you're a hammer, everything looks like a nail"? Well, when you're an FSD computer everything looks like a traffic cone. It mistakes fire hydrants for cones, cement pole barriers for cones, narrow, stick-like traffic "guides" for cones., pretty much anything in the beginning of the color spectrum ROYGBIV.


Heck, it even thinks that @NateM looks like a cone. 
(click to see the 15s video).


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225882346588643328


----------



## Vin

Vin said:


> Getting HW3 upgrade Mon. (LR RWD 027XXX VIN) due to having to bring my 3 in for a new bumper...


Quick Update: New white bumper matches! (phew). Also have HW3 upgrade. No issues. I had to re-pair phone. Devon PA Service Center was great, as usual. Technician told me they didn't have to do anything with flushing the lines for the chip (seems they have the routine down, even though he said it could take a few tries if there's any issues).
Driving home it was very cool to see stoplights (with actual real time green/red), and cones, but even trash cans were detected lol. It took a long time to recalibrate the cameras for autopilot (a few hours driving around and then the next day for another hour. I like the blue autopilot steering wheel icon highlighting blue to show you the progress of recalibration.

One unexpected thing (and I don't think it's my imagination although is was a bit warmer yesterday) is that my car is much quicker and seems to have more power. I did some launches and it felt like I had an extra 5% at least. I almost thought it was a mistake that they accidentally gave me some kind of performance upgrade but I don't know how that's possible. Or maybe when they added the HW3 it came with another 5% increase over my already 10% increase over the past year and a half (I have LR RWD).
I don't know if the HW3 computer can add more power just by it being faster (or more optimized) but I can't think of any other reason why my car feels quicker. It's not the new bumper lol.

At one point I floored it and my car felt as if it was lifting off the ground, floating, about to fly. Maybe that's the next software upgrade? Flying cars 

Anyway, I'm just glad everything went smoothly and it shows that some Tesla SCs are learning and getting better. A year and half later and I still love my 3 even more


----------



## cabbie

Retrofitted yesterday. Love it! Yes sometimes something odd shows up as a cone but it shows stop signs and the line to stop at, it shows stop lights and the color they are showing, it shows the arrows painted on turn lanes, it even showed the trash cans at the side of the road (today was trash day). While there is still a lot the car needs to see, this is a positive improvement. 
Keep working on it Tesla - I want to see pothole, bicycle and animal identification


----------



## Zimmra

Zimmra said:


> Less than desirable experience with my retrofit so far. Maybe my SC just sucks?
> 
> I drop car off and request loaner. Was told they don't have any so they offer me Uber credits. Sure, that's not optimal but that fine by me.
> I Uber back to work, and go on with my day. Periodically checking Teslafi and the Tesla app, it doesn't look like they've even began working on the car. I know SC's get overloaded easily, so I don't care much... yet. (I know they haven't been working on it because the internal temperature was fluctuating between 95 and 105 degrees, which is normal for a sunny day around this time here).
> 
> My day at work wraps up at around 5, I go to call my Uber to get home just a few minutes after 5- 'Credits Expired 02/24/2020 05:00PM'. I think to myself that this is surely an oversight and call to get it corrected.
> I call my SC, and was initially told 'those credits were just to take you from the SC'. I tell them nobody told me that, and that online it seems pretty standard that people are getting either loaner vehicles or Uber credits for the duration of repair (mind you I have other warranty work they are doing, this isn't just a HW3 retrofit).
> I also explain that if this is the case, then I am unnerved by the fact they haven't even touched my vehicle today.
> His tone changed a bit, and he was simultaneously apologetic but also denying they haven't begun work, stating that the app will 'just report the last known internal temperature' (note how I said I watched it slightly fluctuate throughout the day, it was most certainly not reporting just the last known temp). I didn't want to get into it further, so I didn't even call him on it.
> After all of this he said they would extend me more Uber credits that would expire tomorrow (the day the install is supposed to be completed)
> 
> IMMEDIATELY after our phone call my Tesla app changed from the normal UI with all of the controls saying 'In Service, Estimated Completion XX:XX' at the top to a different UI that has no controls and only a Caution symbol *⚠. *
> Teslafi also started reporting at this same exact time 'Mobile Access Disabled'.
> 
> All in all, not too thrilled with this process so far. I wouldn't have cared if they didn't start to work on my vehicle today if transportation had been taken care of for me, but the fact that I had to fight for it and use the fact they weren't working on my vehicle as leverage is frustrating.


So after my initial complaint the app has now changed from 'In Service, Estimated Completion: Feb 25th 5:00 PM' to 'Mobile Access Disabled, To enable, go to Controls > Safety & Security > Allow Mobile Access in your car', so looks like they actively disabled that.
Does that seem a bit odd to anyone else?
I think my SC just sucks.


----------



## Mike

garsh said:


> Heck, it even thinks that @NateM looks like a cone.
> (click to see the 15s video).
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225882346588643328


"Cone" n. (archaic, early 1980s): derogatory term often used by front end crew members of RCAF CP-140 "Aurora" & USN P3-C2 "Orion" submarine hunting/patrol aircraft describing rear end crew members working detection and weapons controls...within a windowless environment...The cabin smell in the back rhymed with the word, "comet".


----------



## Mike

Vin said:


> Quick Update: New white bumper matches! (phew). Also have HW3 upgrade. No issues. I had to re-pair phone. Devon PA Service Center was great, as usual. Technician told me they didn't have to do anything with flushing the lines for the chip (seems they have the routine down, even though he said it could take a few tries if there's any issues).
> Driving home it was very cool to see stoplights (with actual real time green/red), and cones, but even trash cans were detected lol. It took a long time to recalibrate the cameras for autopilot (a few hours driving around and then the next day for another hour. I like the blue autopilot steering wheel icon highlighting blue to show you the progress of recalibration.
> 
> One unexpected thing (and I don't think it's my imagination although is was a bit warmer yesterday) is that my car is much quicker and seems to have more power. I did some launches and it felt like I had an extra 5% at least. I almost thought it was a mistake that they accidentally gave me some kind of performance upgrade but I don't know how that's possible. Or maybe when they added the HW3 it came with another 5% increase over my already 10% increase over the past year and a half (I have LR RWD).
> I don't know if the HW3 computer can add more power just by it being faster (or more optimized) but I can't think of any other reason why my car feels quicker. It's not the new bumper lol.
> 
> At one point I floored it and my car felt as if it was lifting off the ground, floating, about to fly. Maybe that's the next software upgrade? Flying cars
> 
> Anyway, I'm just glad everything went smoothly and it shows that some Tesla SCs are learning and getting better. A year and half later and I still love my 3 even more


I just hope it solves my ping-ponging.


----------



## SkipperOFMO

cabbie said:


> My retrofit was done today. Have not had time to explore what's new but I do see the orange cones. Had to reset my wifi but everything else was good. The charge port pins were replaced and for some reason I don't remember they checked the latch on the frunk. The service center in Chesterfield MO was wonderful, the people there are pleasant, knowledgeable, and efficient. Love my 3!


That's my SC as well. I've had nothing but great service from those folks.


----------



## TeslaTony310

Flashgj said:


> I agree, not an option right now. But I personally believe that once everyone who has purchased FSD has been upgraded to HW3, they will make it available to those that do not want FSD but are willing to pay for the cost of the hardware plus installation. It may not be of much benefit without FSD, but who knows. I could be totally wrong, but why wouldn't Tesla want to get extra revenue from the non-FSD crowd? Time will tell!


They might consider it, when and if they need a good source of cash.


----------



## TeslaTony310

Zimmra said:


> Less than desirable experience with my retrofit so far. Maybe my SC just sucks?
> 
> I drop car off and request loaner. Was told they don't have any so they offer me Uber credits. Sure, that's not optimal but that fine by me.
> I Uber back to work, and go on with my day. Periodically checking Teslafi and the Tesla app, it doesn't look like they've even began working on the car. I know SC's get overloaded easily, so I don't care much... yet. (I know they haven't been working on it because the internal temperature was fluctuating between 95 and 105 degrees, which is normal for a sunny day around this time here).
> 
> My day at work wraps up at around 5, I go to call my Uber to get home just a few minutes after 5- 'Credits Expired 02/24/2020 05:00PM'. I think to myself that this is surely an oversight and call to get it corrected.
> I call my SC, and was initially told 'those credits were just to take you from the SC'. I tell them nobody told me that, and that online it seems pretty standard that people are getting either loaner vehicles or Uber credits for the duration of repair (mind you I have other warranty work they are doing, this isn't just a HW3 retrofit).
> I also explain that if this is the case, then I am unnerved by the fact they haven't even touched my vehicle today.
> His tone changed a bit, and he was simultaneously apologetic but also denying they haven't begun work, stating that the app will 'just report the last known internal temperature' (note how I said I watched it slightly fluctuate throughout the day, it was most certainly not reporting just the last known temp). I didn't want to get into it further, so I didn't even call him on it.
> After all of this he said they would extend me more Uber credits that would expire tomorrow (the day the install is supposed to be completed)
> 
> IMMEDIATELY after our phone call my Tesla app changed from the normal UI with all of the controls saying 'In Service, Estimated Completion XX:XX' at the top to a different UI that has no controls and only a Caution symbol *⚠. *
> Teslafi also started reporting at this same exact time 'Mobile Access Disabled'.
> 
> All in all, not too thrilled with this process so far. I wouldn't have cared if they didn't start to work on my vehicle today if transportation had been taken care of for me, but the fact that I had to fight for it and use the fact they weren't working on my vehicle as leverage is frustrating.


In their (slight) defense, the Service Mode should have been on the minute you left the car with them, it's standard procedure for servicing a vehicle. You just happened to benefit from their goof. Sort of.


----------



## gary in NY

Mike said:


> I just hope it solves my ping-ponging.


I have to say that I did not notice extreme P-P like I did before the upgrade. But there was some gentile side to side movement a few times. On HW 2.5, I also noticed an extreme lane centering adjustment when AP was engaged. That did not happen on my last few trips. It still does center, just not like it's taking evasive maneuvers.

EDIT: yes, and now some bridge abutments have become orange cones.


----------



## ltphoto

Anybody else seen a change in auto mirror folding behavior after the upgrade? Now when I pull out of my garage the mirrors don't unfold until I am driving down the street away from my house. Before the upgrade the mirrors unfolded as soon as I put the car in reverse to back out.

Also, my Homelink no longer automatically triggers when I leave. It works when I return home to open the garage door. It was very reliable before the upgrade except on one previous software version (can't remember which one) where it sometimes didn't work when leaving. Checked and the settings are correct.


----------



## Milo

My upgrade got rescheduled for this Friday afternoon (2/28), but now the SC is telling me that they've got it down to 90 minutes, so no loaner because it's less than 2 hours. That's actually fine with me, since I can get plenty done while in the waiting area, but with a May 18 delivery date and a 20xxx VIN, won't I need that wiring rework that takes many hours?


----------



## Vin

Milo said:


> My upgrade got rescheduled for this Friday afternoon (2/28), but now the SC is telling me that they've got it down to 90 minutes, so no loaner because it's less than 2 hours. That's actually fine with me, since I can get plenty done while in the waiting area, but with a May 18 delivery date and a 20xxx VIN, won't I need that wiring rework that takes many hours?


I have 027xxx VIN and they didn't need to do any rewiring, or even any kind of flushing of lines for the HW3 chip. Everything has been working fine so far since Monday.


----------



## 626

Just got my car back from Plano service center for FSD upgrade. Everything went smoothly. All my settings including phone, personal settings, and homelink settings were kept. Dropped car off at 9:30am and picked up at 1pm. 

Only issue I had was with the Uber driver going back. Car reeked of cigarette smoke, which I can't stand. First time I have had a bad experience with Uber. Wished they had a nonsmoking car option.


----------



## Mike

ltphoto said:


> Anybody else seen a change in auto mirror folding behavior after the upgrade? Now when I pull out of my garage the mirrors don't unfold until I am driving down the street away from my house. Before the upgrade the mirrors unfolded as soon as I put the car in reverse to back out.
> 
> Also, my Homelink no longer automatically triggers when I leave. It works when I return home to open the garage door. It was very reliable before the upgrade except on one previous software version (can't remember which one) where it sometimes didn't work when leaving. Checked and the settings are correct.


(I'm still on 2.5): in the past, the only surefire solution to that Homelink issue was to delete the garage door and then reinstall it.


----------



## bernie

I’m trading in my Model 3 for the Y in March, now I will get HW3 for sure lol.


----------



## sduck

My obligatory HW3 upgrade post. TLdR version - same story, different poster. Vin in the low 15xxx, delivery July 2018, bought FSD during the sale last February/March (2019). A week ago scheduled tire rotation, and asked about computer upgrade, they said yes. Got it back today - it was scheduled for yesterday but they ran out of time, had to finish the tire stuff today. The cameras recalibrated in about 10 minutes of highway driving, and now the ping ponging I was having seems to be gone - yay! I had to re-atttach my phone and re-enter my wifi info for my home network, but everything else is working normally.


----------



## tipton

Dropped mine off at 2:30 today and it was done by 4:30.

one weird thing I've noticed is that when I hit the bluetooth logo it says a message like Bluetooth initializing or something like that. I knew I would lose my BT settings but got that initializing message on the ride home.


----------



## gary in NY

First strange occurrence on HW3: Had to do an airport pickup today at JFK in NYC, and was expecting AP the handle things. It was lightly raining, but the auto wipers, which had been working well lately, did not even attempt to wipe the window. I had to run them manually. I passed an orange cone, and noticed that it did not show on screen. It was then I realized there was no information displayed around the car shown on the left hand side of the screen. No speed limit, no AP steering wheel. I attempted to engage TACC, but nothing. No AP either. No error messages. Tried TACC again, and this time it said "TACC not available". I pulled over and rebooted the computer. No change. All other driving functions were normal. So I drove without AP, and all the safety features, to the airport. You know how hard it is to drive at a constant speed without cruise control? Then not to have the traffic aware part either, (was like driving my '03 Accord all over again). Shows how spoiled we have become.

On the drive home, TACC/AP was available the whole way. WTF?? This was after about a 2 hour wait in the terminal.


----------



## iChris93

gary in NY said:


> First strange occurrence on HW3: Had to do an airport pickup today at JFK in NYC, and was expecting AP the handle things. It was lightly raining, but the auto wipers, which had been working well lately, did not even attempt to wipe the window. I had to run them manually. I passed an orange cone, and noticed that it did not show on screen. It was then I realized there was no information displayed around the car shown on the left hand side of the screen. No speed limit, no AP steering wheel. I attempted to engage TACC, but nothing. No AP either. No error messages. Tried TACC again, and this time it said "TACC not available". I pulled over and rebooted the computer. No change. All other driving functions were normal. So I drove without AP, and all the safety features, to the airport. You know how hard it is to drive at a constant speed without cruise control? Then not to have the traffic aware part either, (was like driving my '03 Accord all over again). Shows how spoiled we have become.
> 
> On the drive home, TACC/AP was available the whole way. WTF?? This was after about a 2 hour wait in the terminal.


Any snow?


----------



## gary in NY

iChris93 said:


> Any snow?


No. Temp in the 40-50 degree F range. Light rain on the first part of the trip. Some fog later, but the functions were not available from the beginning.


----------



## iChris93

gary in NY said:


> No. Temp in the 40-50 degree F range. Light rain on the first part of the trip. Some fog later, but the functions were not available from the beginning.


And it wasn't the initial calibration period?


----------



## gary in NY

iChris93 said:


> And it wasn't the initial calibration period?


My car had recalibrated before I picked it up, due to the fact that they had to move it back and forth between the SC and the body shop for front bumper work. Then the car had been driven home 60 miles, driven locally several times, and a 120 mile round trip just few days before. AP was used on the longer trips, and I think both times it was the best performances of AP I had seen.


----------



## Mike

gary in NY said:


> My car had recalibrated before I picked it up, due to the fact that they had to move it back and forth between the SC and the body shop for front bumper work. Then the car had been driven home 60 miles, driven locally several times, and a 120 mile round trip just few days before. AP was used on the longer trips, and I think both times it was the best performances of AP I had seen.


Perhaps a connector involved with your front bumper work has failed.

Can Tesla do a remote test for you?


----------



## ibgeek

gary in NY said:


> First strange occurrence on HW3: Had to do an airport pickup today at JFK in NYC, and was expecting AP the handle things. It was lightly raining, but the auto wipers, which had been working well lately, did not even attempt to wipe the window. I had to run them manually. I passed an orange cone, and noticed that it did not show on screen. It was then I realized there was no information displayed around the car shown on the left hand side of the screen. No speed limit, no AP steering wheel. I attempted to engage TACC, but nothing. No AP either. No error messages. Tried TACC again, and this time it said "TACC not available". I pulled over and rebooted the computer. No change. All other driving functions were normal. So I drove without AP, and all the safety features, to the airport. You know how hard it is to drive at a constant speed without cruise control? Then not to have the traffic aware part either, (was like driving my '03 Accord all over again). Shows how spoiled we have become.
> 
> On the drive home, TACC/AP was available the whole way. WTF?? This was after about a 2 hour wait in the terminal.


The first 2 days after I got my car back from getting my FSD computer upgrade my car kept turning AP and NOA off in settings. Not as extreme as your experience but weird. After that and ever since it's been great. 
I know what you mean though. Hand driving a car in traffic sucks.


----------



## Mayhem

vinnie97 said:


> Anybody with a VIN under 15k not been approved for upgrade yet? I gave up trying to speak to someone at my "local" SC and am just waiting for them to reach me as the appointment nears (at just under a month).


11XXX, not flagged for update.


----------



## Sjohnson20

gary in NY said:


> First strange occurrence on HW3: Had to do an airport pickup today at JFK in NYC, and was expecting AP the handle things. It was lightly raining, but the auto wipers, which had been working well lately, did not even attempt to wipe the window. I had to run them manually. I passed an orange cone, and noticed that it did not show on screen. It was then I realized there was no information displayed around the car shown on the left hand side of the screen. No speed limit, no AP steering wheel. I attempted to engage TACC, but nothing. No AP either. No error messages. Tried TACC again, and this time it said "TACC not available". I pulled over and rebooted the computer. No change. All other driving functions were normal. So I drove without AP, and all the safety features, to the airport. You know how hard it is to drive at a constant speed without cruise control? Then not to have the traffic aware part either, (was like driving my '03 Accord all over again). Shows how spoiled we have become.
> 
> On the drive home, TACC/AP was available the whole way. WTF?? This was after about a 2 hour wait in the terminal.


This happened to me once last month but I still have the 2.5 computer. Must be some glitch in the current firmware.


----------



## srjinatl

littlD said:


> Interesting that I now can't login to Google for either web browser or YouTube.
> 
> I lost my login as expected but now Google won't complete login, "This browser or app may not be secure."


That is not due to HW3 - I have the same issue and I still have the old FSD computer.


----------



## Strangely

Got my P3D back yesterday from retrofit at the Lake Forest CA service center. Not that it matters much any more I think as they seem to be working everyone’s, but mine is July 2018 build with 73K range VIN.

Mine required the wiring rework and liquid shield.
They had it for a day and a half (some other work was performed). Got the car back with everything wiped aside from it still having my phone listed as a key.


----------



## Mr. Spacely

Strangely said:


> Got my P3D back yesterday from retrofit at the Lake Forest CA service center. Not that it matters much any more I think as they seem to be working everyone's, but mine is July 2018 build with 73K range VIN.


They are not working on everyone's yet. My VIN is 310,XXX. It will be months until they get through all of these retrofits...


----------



## Ct200h

November 18 delivery 112,000 vin HW3 install completed at Tyco rd center. 1 day I used Uber credits to get around .
Clean job , visualizations are very cool. Glad I got it done.


----------



## cabbie

Has anyone else had a problem with Smart Summon since the retrofit? I don't use it much but I tried it twice this week and and got the message "warming up". I then tried to back the car out of it's spot using Summon and had no problem.


----------



## WonkoTheSane

bernie said:


> I'm trading in my Model 3 for the Y in March, now I will get HW3 for sure lol.


Did you pay for HW3 for your Model 3? If so, will you be refunded that cost if you trade in before HW3 gets installed?


----------



## WonkoTheSane

cabbie said:


> Has anyone else had a problem with Smart Summon since the retrofit? I don't use it much but I tried it twice this week and and got the message "warming up". I then tried to back the car out of it's spot using Summon and had no problem.


I got the "warming up" message once after the retrofit. Not sure what caused it or why it went away. I use Smart Summon about once a week.


----------



## iChris93

cabbie said:


> Has anyone else had a problem with Smart Summon since the retrofit? I don't use it much but I tried it twice this week and and got the message "warming up". I then tried to back the car out of it's spot using Summon and had no problem.


Have you summon standby settings changed?


----------



## GateFather

I got a message that the charging pins in my charging port needed to be changed out due to a recall. I asked the person if I could have my HW3 retrofit done since I was bringing it in and the service center is about an hour away. They said yes and today is the day! Bringing her in at 10:15am. Does the charging pin swap out and HW3 replacement take longer than a day? Anything I should know about specifically with either? TIA!


----------



## GeoJohn23

GateFather said:


> I got a message that the charging pins in my charging port needed to be changed out due to a recall. I asked the person if I could have my HW3 retrofit done since I was bringing it in and the service center is about an hour away. They said yes and today is the day! Bringing her in at 10:15am. Does the charging pin swap out and HW3 replacement take longer than a day? Anything I should know about specifically with either? TIA!


Charging pin swap takes like 5 minutes. HW3 time seems to range widely from 90 mins to several days - read through this thread for more info about that and for other things to pay attention to as related to the HW3 update.


----------



## GateFather

GeoJohn23 said:


> Charging pin swap takes like 5 minutes. HW3 time seems to range widely from 90 mins to several days - read through this thread for more info about that and for other things to pay attention to as related to the HW3 update.


Dropped it off and got a Loaner Model S. They said it would be between 2-4 hours for both with the majority of the time waiting for the software install and flash. They said some days it gets pulled down quickly, others not so much. Since i have some meetings today, I had to ask for a loaner....hoping to pick it up later.


----------



## tivoboy

GateFather said:


> I got a message that the charging pins in my charging port needed to be changed out due to a recall. I asked the person if I could have my HW3 retrofit done since I was bringing it in and the service center is about an hour away. They said yes and today is the day! Bringing her in at 10:15am. Does the charging pin swap out and HW3 replacement take longer than a day? Anything I should know about specifically with either? TIA!


What was this? I had this done when I put the car in a week ago for HW3 a suspension issue and another item. I HAD had some problems with the plug charger, not being able to get it out sometimes easily.


----------



## Derik

cabbie said:


> Has anyone else had a problem with Smart Summon since the retrofit? I don't use it much but I tried it twice this week and and got the message "warming up". I then tried to back the car out of it's spot using Summon and had no problem.


Same thing here. I let it sit for a couple mins, then just tell it to summon forward / backward.. As soon as it moves, stop it, then go into smart summon and it comes up right away.


----------



## TDLI

Just had our installed last week and making this post to let everyone know that Tesla *might* reset your car (they did to our M3) and now we lost EVERYTHING (drive profiles, garage homelink, game, lifetime Kwh, web browser favorites and etc). So, before you go in for your HW3/FSD computer install, make sure you talk to your service rep and hope Tesla will come up with a "backup" option in the future.


----------



## Alighieri256

Got my retrofit today. Dropped off at 8AM, got the notice it was done at 11:30A. They gave me a loaner S. The job did require rewire, and they even enabled the new visualizations for me and drove it 20 miles to get AP mostly calibrated. Not a bad experience overall. 72K VIN.


----------



## shareef777

So I just got some bodywork completed (in my garage!) by a mobile tech. He pushed down a "new" firmware (was the same one I was one) and I asked if he could look up to see if I was HW3 eligible. Says I am!!! He booked an appointment for me for next Friday saying he wanted to add a few extra days to ensure part is delivered for the retrofit. Very surprised considering I'm VIN 231K.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

WonkoTheSane said:


> Did you pay for HW3 for your Model 3? If so, will you be refunded that cost if you trade in before HW3 gets installed?


You don't pay for HW3, rather it's included on all new cars and a free retrofit for older cars with Full Self Drive equipped. There is no refund for changing your mind on Full Self Drive after the grace period.


----------



## Milo

Milo said:


> My upgrade got rescheduled for this Friday afternoon (2/28), but now the SC is telling me that they've got it down to 90 minutes, so no loaner because it's less than 2 hours. That's actually fine with me, since I can get plenty done while in the waiting area, but with a May 18 delivery date and a 20xxx VIN, won't I need that wiring rework that takes many hours?


Update: Brought Trudy to the SC on Friday. Dude said they were hella backed up. Gave me a P85 and told me the car would likely be ready Monday, which is March 2. Just checked my app, and it says, March 5 by 5:15 pm! Now, I don't mind the S (damn, that's a big car), but wow...


----------



## Hugh_Jassol

Throwing my info out there:

Mid Range, Dec 18 build, VIN 160xxx
Retrofit done Feb 26, had the car overnight. SC said they were slammed with retrofits and were scheduling 10-15 a day and they were going to start cutting back because, like mine, they couldn't always get them all done.
Retained driver profiles, phone-as-key, homelink, etc.
Had to re-pair Bluetooth and WiFi.

Apparently the reason for the BT/WiFi re-pair is that the FSD computer and the MCU are mounted together in the same housing, so they are essentially replacing both the MCU and the HW2.5 boards as a unit and you end up with a new MCU which of course has a new BT and WiFi MAC addresses. It's also why, if the SC doesn't save/transfer your info for you, you lose all of your settings.


----------



## Milo

Hugh_Jassol said:


> Throwing my info out there:
> 
> Mid Range, Dec 18 build, VIN 160xxx
> Retrofit done Feb 26, had the car overnight. SC said they were slammed with retrofits and were scheduling 10-15 a day and they were going to start cutting back because, like mine, they couldn't always get them all done.
> Retained driver profiles, phone-as-key, homelink, etc.
> Had to re-pair Bluetooth and WiFi.
> 
> Apparently the reason for the BT/WiFi re-pair is that the FSD computer and the MCU are mounted together in the same housing, so they are essentially replacing both the MCU and the HW2.5 boards as a unit and you end up with a new MCU which of course has a new BT and WiFi MAC addresses. It's also why, if the SC doesn't save/transfer your info for you, you lose all of your settings.


Is the MCU the same one as the one installed initially?


----------



## Hugh_Jassol

Milo said:


> Is the MCU the same one as the one installed initially?


Yes they are replacing it with a the same model. It's just faster to swap the whole unit than the individual boards


----------



## HCD3

TDLI said:


> Just had our installed last week and making this post to let everyone know that Tesla *might* reset your car (they did to our M3) and now we lost EVERYTHING (drive profiles, garage homelink, game, lifetime Kwh, web browser favorites and etc). So, before you go in for your HW3/FSD computer install, make sure you talk to your service rep and hope Tesla will come up with a "backup" option in the future.


I did lose anything except BT and Wifi. Restoring those two took about 5 minutes.


----------



## ig0p0g0

Zimmra said:


> So after my initial complaint the app has now changed from 'In Service, Estimated Completion: Feb 25th 5:00 PM' to 'Mobile Access Disabled, To enable, go to Controls > Safety & Security > Allow Mobile Access in your car', so looks like they actively disabled that.
> Does that seem a bit odd to anyone else?
> I think my SC just sucks.


I brought my M3 in for an unrelated repair and I got the same message during the time they had the car. I think they don't want you accidentally turning on climate (or worse!) while they have their hands in the car, so they disable the app.


----------



## Hdez

Happy to inform that I just dropped my M3 at the Dania SC for the FSD computer retrofit. They said that it should take about 2 hours. No loaner, just a $100 UBER voucher. Will update after I get my car back.


----------



## AndrisV

*My Model 3: VIN#38XXX; RWD LR; Delivered 7/12/2018 with EAP; added FSD 6/2019; Boston MA area*
*Firmware before HW3: 2020.4.10*
*Firmware after upgrade: 2020.4.1*

A few weeks ago I was wondering when I would get notified about my HW3 upgrade, which I was entitled to free because I previously bought FSD. So I thought I'd put in a service request via mobile app just to see what would happen. All I did was ask the question "Is my HW3 upgrade available yet, and if not, any idea when it will be available?" Next thing I knew, a mobile service visit was scheduled, which got changed to an appointment at the Watertown MA Service Center for last week (2/25/20). I was skeptical that the upgrade would happen though, and I expected a follow-up email saying that the appointment was being cancelled to be in my inbox up to the morning of the visit.

But the appointment actually happened, and HW3 was installed within 24 hours. They kept the car overnight, probably because I had asked them to look at a couple of other things as well. They seemed to be able to accomplish most of them within a single day. I asked whether they had just started doing these. They said that they did their first ones a few weeks ago but had since then done 20-30. I also asked whether these were being done in order of VIN#. They said it depended on a number of items - VIN#, when FSD had been purchased, etc.

I've had my HW3 upgrade for a few days now and have driven quite a bit to get a sense of what's better (or worse?). Here's a list of what I've noticed since then:


*Upgraded phone connector dock*
Not HW3 related of course, but interesting that they upgraded the dock to something a lot more robust. Easier to slide phones into the connectors.

*Driver profiles and streaming account credentials had to be re-entered*
All of the profiles and streaming logins were gone. This makes sense since the entire computer was changed. Had to recreate profiles and their individual settings.

*Firmware version was downgraded*
On HW2.5, I had the latest version, 2020.4.10. With HW3, I have 2020.4.1. However, looking at TeslaFi, I see that NO Model 3 RWD LR has 2020.4.10.1, so I don't feel cheated 

*Had to wait for camera recalibration*
I don't remember seeing the circular recalibration progress indicator around the autopilot streering wheel when I first took delivery of the car, but that's the first thing I noticed when driving away from the Service Center. Took about 30 miles of driving before it went all the way around and calibration was complete, at which point autopilot was enabled.

*Finally seeing all the new visualizations (and everything way smoother)*
It's been exciting to finally see all the new FSD visualizations that I've read about. Red stop signs and stop line markings at intersections, orange construction pylons and stop lights (yes, they do show real-time colors, including yellow). Noticed more on-road markings appear, like bicycle lane logos and lane merge arrows. Was amazed to see trash dumpsters appear as well! Also had impressive results when stopped for a school crossing guard holding a stop sign on a stick. The stop sign rendered perfectly, moving soothly on the screen in real time. Rendering of vehicles all around is way smoother as well, as you would expect with a new processor that is way faster.

*Smoother lane changes*
With HW2.5 and 2020.4.10, I found that auto lane changes in NOA were somewhat more jerky than I liked, especially when driving in icy conditions.  With HW3 and 2020.4.1, lane changes are incredibly smooth and model my own style way better. Manually initiated lane changes are immediately responsive and smooth. I haven't experienced any aborted lane changes yet like I had occasionally with HW2.5. It's apparent that the amount of data gathered is now way greater, and the image recognition can make much more intelligent (and real time) decisions than it could before. And auto-passing in NOA is so much more positive and relaxing than it was in HW2.5. I'm also thrilled that it doesn't hog the passing lane any more. With 2020.4.10 and HW2.5, I found this to be a big problem (though interestingly, it returned to the original lane automatically whenever I was driving in Canada!).

*No ping-ponging*
Lately, I had been noticing slow ping-ponging on long stretches of straight highway. With HW3, this seems to be totally gone.

*Greatly improved city driving on Autopilot*
I've been anxious to see how much better driving on local city streets on Autopilot would be. It's definitely a ton better in terms of smoothness and anticipating path obstructions. In stretches of road with no markings, like many intersections, it gets to the other side with much more certainty and is much more relaxing.
That's about it so far. The upgrade process, for me, couldn't have been faster or better. Hats off to the Watertown (MA) Service Center for a great job. No issues at all. My advice to those of you waiting for an upgrade notification is to just place a "polite" mobile request via your app!


----------



## Tesla2ElectricBoogaloo

Similar experience with Watertown. Mine was completed on the 20th.


----------



## Mr. Spacely

Hdez said:


> Happy to inform that I just dropped my M3 at the Dania SC for the FSD computer retrofit. They said that it should take about 2 hours. No loaner, just a $100 UBER voucher. Will update after I get my car back.


@Hdez That would be amazing if they give you HW3. You and I should be last on the list with April 2019 purchases and being located on the east coast...


----------



## GRiMm-V-

Texted my local service center to check on HW3 after 2 previous denials. They have it in finally! Scheduled for March 11th.

VIN is 22xxx


----------



## SysConsultant

My Dec 2018 P3D+ is in the Eden Prairie, MN service center getting the HW 3.0 upgrade. I had EAP and purchased the FSD upgrade in Mar 2019. I was going in for a complaint of a rattle in the dash and added the HW 3.0 upgrade to the service appointment request just to see if my VIN 079nnn was authorized. Got a confirmation (no rewiring required for my VIN). Dropped it off this morning at 9:00am.

The technician told me that there were others ahead of me so not to expect the car back until tomorrow (1 day). The Tesla app shows completion in 2 days. The service advisor handed me a FOB for a RWD Model S. Sure beats Uber credits 🙂

I’m hoping the nervous lane keeping and refusal to move out of the fast lane when using NOA will be remedied by the upgrade. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

SysConsultant said:


> My Dec 2018 P3D+ is in the Eden Prairie, MN service center getting the HW 3.0 upgrade. I had EAP and purchased the FSD upgrade in Mar 2019. I was going in for a complaint of a rattle in the dash and added the HW 3.0 upgrade to the service appointment request just to see if my VIN 079nnn was authorized. Got a confirmation (no rewiring required for my VIN). Dropped it off this morning at 9:00am.
> 
> The technician told me that there were others ahead of me so not to expect the car back until tomorrow (1 day). The Tesla app shows completion in 2 days. The service advisor handed me a FOB for a RWD Model S. Sure beats Uber credits 🙂
> 
> I'm hoping the nervous lane keeping and refusal to move out of the fast lane when using NOA will be remedied by the upgrade. Fingers crossed.


I'm tempted to inquire about the upgrade, but since I live >220 miles NW from you, I'm not sure I want the adventure of having to book a motel or hoping for an old S. At least Alexandria is open now so nice SC halfway home.


----------



## SysConsultant

Rick: 

Two things you might consider:

- There has been some discussion of making the HW 3.0 upgrade something that the mobile techs can do. If you’ve used Tesla mobile service in the past, perhaps you have a phone number you could use to ask the tech directly is that’s likely to happen and when. I’ve learned that the SCs and the Mobile Service departments are somewhat separate. There might be a dependency on whether or not your M3 will require a wiring harness upgrade too.

- Alexandria does seem to be a better choice for you. If you can figure out how to connect with the service center’s service advisor and explain your situation, they may be able to make sure that work is started on your car as soon as you arrive for your appointment so you have a reasonable wait and can avoid the hotel stay. Many people on this site have reported that their HW 3.0 upgrade only took 2-2.5 hrs of shop time. I think those times are for cases that don’t require wire harness work. The Eden Prairie Service Center has been very accommodating in the past. I’m only a 12 minute drive away so I didn’t mind getting in line for my upgrade. But if I was you, I’d ask for some accommodation.


----------



## Skione65

SysConsultant said:


> My Dec 2018 P3D+ is in the Eden Prairie, MN service center getting the HW 3.0 upgrade. I had EAP and purchased the FSD upgrade in Mar 2019. I was going in for a complaint of a rattle in the dash and added the HW 3.0 upgrade to the service appointment request just to see if my VIN 079nnn was authorized. Got a confirmation (no rewiring required for my VIN). Dropped it off this morning at 9:00am.
> 
> The technician told me that there were others ahead of me so not to expect the car back until tomorrow (1 day). The Tesla app shows completion in 2 days. The service advisor handed me a FOB for a RWD Model S. Sure beats Uber credits 🙂
> 
> I'm hoping the nervous lane keeping and refusal to move out of the fast lane when using NOA will be remedied by the upgrade. Fingers crossed.


Yes it will! Upgraded today and for the first time in 6 months and thankfully OFF of HW2.5 im HAPPY TO REPORT it DOES finally move "out of the passing lane"!!! No more "Hawaiian Salutes" from everyone behind me while stuck in the fast lane!

Ski


----------



## GDN

Dang Tesla can be frustrating. Last week I was emailed to get the charge point pins replaced on one car (RWD June 2018), just log in and schedule. I did and added HW 3.0 to it. Sure enough I was rescheduled to be an appointment at a SC a week later than I requested. However, at the SC the opposite direction from me, I drive right by one every day and had requested that one. I decided to schedule the second car (AWD Nov 2018 - no charge port pin replacement for this car) for HW 3 to see what would happen and they scheduled me 2 weeks later at the same SC the opposite direction from me.

Just decided it would be handled easier in person. I stopped by the SC on my way home this evening and in 5 minutes had both cars scheduled for next week, one on Monday morning and one on Wednesday at the desirable SC. They double checked, the app updated and all was good.

Before I could get home I got a text and the one scheduled for Monday was rescheduled for a week later due to no parts available. I just don't get how they can check and all be OK, then it change that quick.

To say the least in 2 weeks both should be upgraded. I was told that particular SC is upgrading between 25 and 30 cars every day. So they are definitely in full swing. @LUXMAN - I'm thinking it's time you try to schedule.


----------



## BW984

I've had a strong feeling that Tesla switched over to a HW3 learning group with the 2019.40 firmware, erasing much of the input that HW2.5 cars put into the neural net in 2019. Would you say that what you are experiencing now is better than 2019.36 on HW2.5 or are you back to essentially that level? I'm not sure if Tesla is ready to optimize HW2.5 and earlier cars at the same time as HW3.0 cars; however if people paid for each option then they need to have the best level 2 driving car they can have for that price.


----------



## AutopilotFan

AndrisV said:


> *Had to wait for camera recalibration*
> I don't remember seeing the circular recalibration progress indicator around the autopilot streering wheel when I first took delivery of the car, but that's the first thing I noticed when driving away from the Service Center. Took about 30 miles of driving before it went all the way around and calibration was complete, at which point autopilot was enabled.


I remember a calibration process when I first took delivery in November 2018. I'll bet you had one also, but not with a cool circular visualization for it. I'm very impressed by the improvement in all of the visualizations since I've been driving my Model 3.

I design user interfaces for a living so I notice things like this.


----------



## iChris93

GDN said:


> However, at the SC the opposite direction from me, I drive right by one every day and had requested that one.


That is frustrating but a little hard for me to sympathize with considering there are a total of 0 service centers in the whole state of Michigan. 
I'm headed down to Toledo this morning for my upgrade.


----------



## mrau

iChris93 said:


> I'm headed down to Toledo this morning for my upgrade.
> 
> Look forward to reading how it goes for you at Toledo SC. Getting ready to request my upgrade soon on my Nov 2018 build. Just like to hear if Toledo SC has all the kinks worked out.


Look forward to reading how it goes for you at Toledo SC. Getting ready to request my upgrade soon on my Nov 2018 build. Just like to hear if Toledo SC has all the kinks worked out


----------



## wst88

Remember to update your vote for this thread.. I am impressed we have hit the 40% mark.. I have no idea how this baseline correlates to real install % but it I am guessing it overstates it by 5-10%. Just figuring that that people that are interested in forum’s are a small, more interested subset of the Tesla group. Maybe we will hear an update form Elon on Q1 Call


----------



## Mr. Spacely

wst88 said:


> Remember to update your vote for this thread.. I am impressed we have hit the 40% mark.. I have no idea how this baseline correlates to real install % but it I am guessing it overstates it by 5-10%.


Actually 43.5% of Model 3 owners have had the upgrade if you eliminate the outlying responses about Models S and X.


----------



## 2Kap

My turn. 😁


----------



## GDN

iChris93 said:


> That is frustrating but a little hard for me to sympathize with considering there are a total of 0 service centers in the whole state of Michigan.
> I'm headed down to Toledo this morning for my upgrade.


Won't that change now with the law change allowing sales?


----------



## iChris93

GDN said:


> Won't that change now with the law change allowing sales?


Should. I think they're working on something.


----------



## iChris93

mrau said:


> Look forward to reading how it goes for you at Toledo SC. Getting ready to request my upgrade soon on my Nov 2018 build. Just like to hear if Toledo SC has all the kinks worked out


The process was very smooth. Took less than three hours and I waited for the car. During the process, I got two notifications on my phone about a software update being complete. 
All my settings and trip meters were transferred over*

*I did have to repair my phone, but not phone key, I believe that is due to a new bluetooth module. Will probably have to do the same for WiFi when I get home. I also had to re-accept the NoA disclaimers.


----------



## garsh

iChris93 said:


> *I did have to repair my phone


THEY BROKE YOUR PHONE???????


----------



## 2Kap

Checked into the Marietta, GA service center at 9:10am. Was told there were a few cars ahead of me and the car would be ready around 2, but since I’m coming from out of town they would try and squeeze me in faster. Didn’t bother with the loaner because it wasn’t like I had anywhere to go. Car was done a little after 1pm. All the settings were saved except Bluetooth to my phone. Currently on the road headed home, no issues to report so far!


----------



## Hdez

Mr. Spacely said:


> @Hdez That would be amazing if they give you HW3. You and I should be last on the list with April 2019 purchases and being located on the east coast...


They did perform the retrofit as scheduled. No issues except that it took them about 5.5 hours to complete. Some issues with downloading the software to new computer.

I didn't post any details about my scheduled appointment because I wanted to make sure it was happening. This is what I did:

Since I suspected that Tesla would not be contacting me any time soon, I decided to email the SC where I took delivery of my M3 to inquire about the retrofit. To my surprise, the following morning I received a call with an appointment followed with a confirmation email. I tried scheduling via the app once before, but they canceled the appointment a few days later. For reference, my VIN # is 326XXX.

Quite happy with the upgrade after 2 days. I agree with all the points listed by @AndrisV above. Some differences:

I was already on 2020.4.1, therefore, no software downgrade for me. I noticed, however, that the navigation map was downgraded. My navigation no longer recognize the new exit to North/South I75 from southbound Florida Turnpike. I haven't checked if this is also true for new entrances to northbound Turnpike from both north and south-bound I75.

Satellite map was not available until the following day.

Driver's profile was erased, but no changes to Homelink or folding/unfolding mirrors settings.

I had to reconnect my iPhone in order to make/receive calls; however, Phone key or walk away lock were not affected.

On the way home after camera calibration, I noticed that NOA was not available. After further analysis, I noticed that NOA had been turned off.


----------



## iChris93

Hdez said:


> I noticed, however, that the navigation map was downgraded.


This was true for me as well


----------



## ibgeek

Hdez said:


> They did perform the retrofit as scheduled. No issues except that it took them about 5.5 hours to complete. Some issues with downloading the software to new computer.
> 
> I didn't post any details about my scheduled appointment because I wanted to make sure it was happening. This is what I did:
> 
> Since I suspected that Tesla would not be contacting me any time soon, I decided to email the SC where I took delivery of my M3 to inquire about the retrofit. To my surprise, the following morning I received a call with an appointment followed with a confirmation email. I tried scheduling via the app once before, but they canceled the appointment a few days later. For reference, my VIN # is 326XXX.
> 
> Quite happy with the upgrade after 2 days. I agree with all the points listed by @AndrisV above. Some differences:
> 
> I was already on 2020.4.1, therefore, no software downgrade for me. I noticed, however, that the navigation map was downgraded. My navigation no longer recognize the new exit to North/South I75 from southbound Florida Turnpike. I haven't checked if this is also true for new entrances to northbound Turnpike from both north and south-bound I75.
> 
> Satellite map was not available until the following day.
> 
> Driver's profile was erased, but no changes to Homelink or folding/unfolding mirrors settings.
> 
> I had to reconnect my iPhone in order to make/receive calls; however, Phone key or walk away lock were not affected.
> 
> On the way home after camera calibration, I noticed that NOA was not available. After further analysis, I noticed that NOA had been turned off.


My map updated the day after my retrofit.


----------



## GDN

ibgeek said:


> My map updated the day after my retrofit.


What version of maps are being downloaded. We haven't heard much about this, surprised. Is everyone with upgraded HW getting the map update? Curious if cars with HW3 from the factory have updated?


----------



## aresal

Done over the weekend. Everything wiped except phone key. I’ve not noticed any leaps in AP - same abilities for better or worse. The new video codec means the rear camera seems a lot smoother. However, to these eyes it appears blurrier(?)/loss of detail and issues with white balance at night as others have noted on HW3.


----------



## dogfood

The HW3 upgrade was completed this afternoon (2 days due to one other potential issue). Like many others, I lost all my data (audio favorites, driver profiles, Bluetooth, etc.) The only issues I'm seeing much different than others:

The *doors do not automatically lock* when I walk away. Once I linked via Bluetooth again, the car showed the phone as a key, but still no auto lock.
The *screen does not dim* after I've started charging. The charging status remains on the screen; before the upgrade, the screen would dim after a few seconds.


----------



## ibgeek

GDN said:


> What version of maps are being downloaded. We haven't heard much about this, surprised. Is everyone with upgraded HW getting the map update? Curious if cars with HW3 from the factory have updated?


Honestly, I don't know. I'll try to remember to take a screen shot tomorrow.


----------



## gary in NY

dogfood said:


> The HW3 upgrade was completed this afternoon (2 days due to one other potential issue). Like many others, I lost all my data (audio favorites, driver profiles, Bluetooth, etc.) The only issues I'm seeing much different than others:
> 
> The *doors do not automatically lock* when I walk away. Once I linked via Bluetooth again, the car showed the phone as a key, but still no auto lock.
> The *screen does not dim* after I've started charging. The charging status remains on the screen; before the upgrade, the screen would dim after a few seconds.


Is walk away lock enabled? Screen brightness set to auto?


----------



## WonkoTheSane

iChris93 said:


> This was true for me as well


My map re-update started in the parking lot of the SC after my appointment. Finished when I got home.


----------



## iChris93

GDN said:


> What version of maps are being downloaded. We haven't heard much about this, surprised. Is everyone with upgraded HW getting the map update? Curious if cars with HW3 from the factory have updated?


It is not really a "new" map update. The version I had when leaving the SC was out of date, NA-2019.6-10236. Once I got home, the car downloaded and installed the latest version, NA-2019.20-10487; I believe that is the same version I had before the FSD computer upgrade.


----------



## GDN

iChris93 said:


> It is not really a "new" map update. The version I had when leaving the SC was out of date, NA-2019.6-10236. Once I got home, the car downloaded and installed the latest version, NA-2019.20-10487; I believe that is the same version I had before the FSD computer upgrade.


Thanks for the update, I do think that is the current version (without having to make a trip out to the car). So the map data is stored on this board somewhere, and very interesting they have an old version that appears to be flashed when the board is built. I know all of this stuff will download and update after the fact, but just a bit crazy they can't load the latest maps when they install the new HW. It would take only a minute or two if they are connected locally to the car.

I have no real idea how this process works, but my gut tells me they pull the old HW, they should have a way on the bench to back up the config, load new config to new HW, load maps and latest software, then install new HW. Seems maybe they get the HW in to the car first though and then update software as many note it takes a couple of times for it to take and they receive notifications about the software updates.

Pure speculation on my part, but regardless of the way the settings are retained and loaded back for some, it sounds like Tesla has provided the procedure and some techs are just lazy and cutting corners and don't take the time to do that backup/restore of settings. In todays' world that should be a 5 minute procedure, they are just cutting corners.


----------



## iChris93

GDN said:


> Pure speculation on my part, but regardless of the way the settings are retained and loaded back for some, it sounds like Tesla has provided the procedure and some techs are just lazy and cutting corners and don't take the time to do that backup/restore of settings. In todays' world that should be a 5 minute procedure, they are just cutting corners.


I'm very glad I had all my settings restored. I asked the person who checked me in about it at the Toledo SC and they said that most of the time the settings transferred but sometimes there are issues that prevent it from happening. So it may be a software engineering issue rather than just a technician issue.


----------



## tencate

GDN said:


> Pure speculation on my part, but regardless of the way the settings are retained and loaded back for some, it sounds like Tesla has provided the procedure and some techs are just lazy and cutting corners and don't take the time to do that backup/restore of settings.


I'm not sure what your experiences have been but the Techs I've dealt with---both NM Mobile and at the El Paso TX SC---are anything but lazy. They're hustling and if they don't know how to do something, they're checking in, comparing notes with other Techs, etc. I just had two recent visits to a real SC and am pretty impressed with what these guys know (and if they don't know they ask).


----------



## GDN

tencate said:


> I'm not sure what your experiences have been but the Techs I've dealt with---both NM Mobile and at the El Paso TX SC---are anything but lazy. They're hustling and if they don't know how to do something, they're checking in, comparing notes with other Techs, etc. I just had two recent visits to a real SC and am pretty impressed with what these guys know (and if they don't know they ask).


Use the word you want, if Tesla is providing a way to backup/transfer the settings and it isn't happening, you tell me why, maybe lazy isn't the word to use, choose your own. I also respect the technicians and the ones that have visited my house were good. If there isn't a technical reason (and @iChris93 does report he is told there is, but I have a hard time understanding how) then someone is skipping steps or doesn't know how to do the process.

I believe it to be a process or other issue to why the settings are not being saved. Everyone of these computers seems to be operating just fine when they come out of the car. There should be no reason that a method to pull the setting off of them wouldn't work. Seems each of the new boards going in works, or they wouldn't let the car out of the shop. There is simply a process not being followed for not moving the settings. Until someone can explain what is failing technically, I put it on the technician for not migrating the settings.


----------



## garsh

GDN said:


> There should be no reason that a method to pull the setting off of them wouldn't work.


Welcome to the world of software development. 

If I had a nickle for every time I thought that "there is no reason why this shouldn't work" while investigating a bug...


----------



## GDN

garsh said:


> Welcome to the world of software development.
> 
> If I had a nickle for every time I thought that "there is no reason why this shouldn't work" while investigating a bug...


I've got it 100%, I'm in the IT world. You nailed it with "bug" perhaps. I'm just saying this dang thing is going to drive my car some day. Please tell me you can do something as simple as move the settings from the old one to the new one 100% of the time.


----------



## garsh

GDN said:


> I'm just saying this dang this is going to drive my car some day. Please tell me you can do something as simple as move the settings from the old one to the new one 100% of the time.


And you no doubt also realize that the PhD's working on FSD are different from the summer interns they had working on a quick way to backup and restore software settings.


----------



## 2Kap

The service guy at the Marietta, GA SC told me they only had one instance where the cloud backup didn’t work.


----------



## GDN

2Kap said:


> The service guy at the Marietta, GA SC told me they only had one instance where the cloud backup didn't work.


Knowing this could be done a number of ways, glad to hear they are using the cloud. This would confirm that they can save the settings file out of the car and could implement a roaming profile. You get in a loaner Tesla, log in, all of your settings download to the car. Trade Tesla's, boom, your car set up in seconds. Have 2 cars, make all of your settings the same for each driver in each car, no more tweaking to get that seat just the same way you have in the other car.


----------



## tfederov

Backups will be the first thing I'll be asking in person next week at the Plano SC.


----------



## GDN

tfederov said:


> Backups will be the first thing I'll be asking in person next week at the Plano SC.


They tried to schedule me there, but can't swing that with work. @LUXMAN is scheduled in there on the 16th. Could have had a little party if scheduling had worked out a bit better.


----------



## tfederov

I'm on the 12th.


----------



## garsh

Vindication for @GDN! 

I talked to my service manager about losing settings. He said that sometimes the update doesn't work, and they end up "factory resetting" the system. I guess that's how the settings get lost.

But here, this person said that they had lost their settings, asked about it, and they were able to successfully get them back. So it sounds like you're right after all: you only lose settings when the techs are too lazy (or scared, or unsure) to attempt to restore the settings after having to undergo a factory reset. 
https://tinkertry.com/model-3-lost-profiles-after-hw3-fixed-by-tesla


----------



## Lgkahn

done today while i waited at dedham in ma. Only thing i had to redo was my phone buluetooth. the bluetooth key worked as did the bluetooth fob and all settings. Took 2 hours. they even calibarted all sensors before i left.

Looks like map data is out of date and it is showing me that it is also updating games.


----------



## 2Kap

Just noticed that it didn't save my game settings.
I got this notification I've






never seen and went and checked the games and noticed that none of my Beach Buggy Racing achievements were saved. I had all the characters and 3-starred all the levels.

This time I get to use the usb controller to do it. Much easier. Lol


----------



## mrau

@iChris93 and @wst88 ,while setting up an appointment on the app I noticed a new Service Center listed in Clarkston Mi. So I decided to stop by and see if it was true. They had a Service Open sign out front. They are still doing a lot of work getting the place in shape (an old Chrysler dealership), however they did check my VIN to see if I was eligible for retro fit. I was. They wanted to know if I could leave my car and would give me a loaner. They said it will be ready by tomorrow. I happily agreed and drove off in an older Model S, still nice though. Around 5 pm I got a text that the upgrade was finished and will pickup the car tomorrow.

I was really surprised at the quick and friendly service. I only stopped by to see if they were open and if they were doing the HW3 retrofit. It is a whole lot closer than Toledo, ohio SC and the first Service Center in Michigan. I thoughI would be lucky to leave with an appointment that was two weeks away. I am super happy how it worked out. Will post later if they were able to keep all the settings and how it all finishes up.


----------



## iChris93

mrau said:


> @iChris93 and @wst88 ,while setting up an appointment on the app I noticed a new Service Center listed in Clarkston Mi. So I decided to stop by and see if it was true. They had a Service Open sign out front. They are still doing a lot of work getting the place in shape (an old Chrysler dealership), however they did check my VIN to see if I was eligible for retro fit. I was. They wanted to know if I could leave my car and would give me a loaner. They said it will be ready by tomorrow. I happily agreed and drove off in an older Model S, still nice though. Around 5 pm I got a text that the upgrade was finished and will pickup the car tomorrow.
> 
> I was really surprised at the quick and friendly service. I only stopped by to see if they were open and if they were doing the HW3 retrofit. It is a whole lot closer than Toledo, ohio SC and the first Service Center in Michigan. I thoughI would be lucky to leave with an appointment that was two weeks away. I am super happy how it worked out. Will post later if they were able to keep all the settings and how it all finishes up.


Amazing to hear that. I wonder when that opened. The Toledo SC is still closer for me but I love to see they already have a place in Michigan open.


----------



## mrau

Clarkston SC has only been open a couple of days. They said I was one of the first customers, havent even had ten yet. They will start taking appointments on Monday.
Hopefully all the service techs are not brand new. But everyone there was very friendly and seemed confident in what they were doing.

I’ll be sure to report back tomorrow afternoon on how the HW3 works out.


----------



## ibgeek

Tesla's trying. Sounds like they made some headway in Colorado the other day as well.


----------



## Sjohnson20

I took my Model 3 at 10:00 AM and it’s still there staying the night. Hopefully done tomorrow. They gave me the Uber credit. I guess they haven’t figured out how to do it in 2 hours yet.


----------



## magglass1

I completed the retrofit on my Model 3 Monday and wanted to share my experience. First off the appointment took two hours as expected. The car was downgraded from 2020.4.2 to 2020.4.1 and map updates had to download again. They didn't calibrate my cameras, so my first few minutes of driving was without autopilot. Once autopilot was available, I immediately noticed an improvement over AP on HW2.5. No more ping ponging in lanes and it was very smooth.

One oddity I noticed is that at max brightness my touch screen seems dimmer than it used to be. Because of this, the rear camera is dimmer and harder to see as well. Has anyone else experienced this? Turning off auto brightness and setting it to 100% made no difference.

I also have an issue with the glove box binding and only opening 1-2 inches, requiring additional force to pop it open the rest of the way. I assume something got misaligned when they reinstalled it after replacing the computer. Mobile service is scheduled to come out and take a look.


----------



## garsh

magglass1 said:


> I also have an issue with the glove box binding and only opening 1-2 inches, requiring additional force to pop it open the rest of the way. I assume something got misaligned when they reinstalled it after replacing the computer.


On this website, they specifically mention "make sure your glovebox opens" after the procedure. Although in that case, it sounds like a tech may have forgotten to reconnect a wire.

https://tinkertry.com/model-3-lost-profiles-after-hw3-fixed-by-tesla


----------



## magglass1

garsh said:


> On this website, they specifically mention "make sure your glovebox opens" after the procedure. Although in that case, it sounds like a tech may have forgotten to reconnect a wire.
> 
> https://tinkertry.com/model-3-lost-profiles-after-hw3-fixed-by-tesla


Unfortunately I hadn't seen that list and didn't think to try opening the glove box until I was already on the road. The glovebox does open, just not all the way. It definitely feels and sounds like some plastic piece binding inside rather than an issue with the actuators. I've had an issue before with the actuators not fully engaging and the glove box opening randomly while driving and this is definitely different. It opens enough to clear the pins and pin holes that hold the door shut.


----------



## Chris350

Just dropped off my 3 at the new West Palm Beach SC for my FSD retrofit.

They gave me a loaner and told me maybe available to pick up tomorrow or maybe Monday... YIKES!

Got a loaner, so stranded I am not...


----------



## Mr. Spacely

I started this thread on September 12, 2019 which was 867 posts ago. I have one of the last Model 3s built with HW 2.5 delivered April 2019 VIN number 310,XXX. Yesterday I tried to scheduled the update on the app and was told the update is available. I'm not sure I believe it but if this goes through on March 12, we will have come full circle. If I can have the upgrade anyone can get it...


----------



## chaunceyg1

garsh said:


> On this website, they specifically mention "make sure your glovebox opens" after the procedure. Although in that case, it sounds like a tech may have forgotten to reconnect a wire.
> 
> https://tinkertry.com/model-3-lost-profiles-after-hw3-fixed-by-tesla


I had a glovebox issue when mobile service came to put a cover over the FSD computer. Apparently, the speaker connector and the glovebox connector are the exact same connector, are right next to each other under the panel, and aren't labeled. If connected wrong, when you try to open the glovebox, the speakers click twice. Luckily I caught this before he got to the end of my street.


----------



## Sjohnson20

I got a charging interrupted alert 3 hours ago and a software update is complete alert 1 hour ago I hope that means it's almost ready!


----------



## tivoboy

So, I have been having some issues lately since the HW3 update and I'm trying to figure out if it might be the HW or the SW (I don't think I recevied another SW update since the HW3 update)

but, I get many more frequent issues where I lose LTE and it takes 10-15 minutes to come back. Sometimes this is when I go into a below earth parking garage and then come out, and it doesn't connect for 15 minutes. 

I also have the issue when I come out of my garage in the morning, which I have done for 18+ months now, the car doesn't know where it is and it takes 3-5 minutes before the map updates with the cars movement. so it's like it's not getting GPS signal. The MIRRORS unfold, which is a GPS influenced action, but the car shows it moving in the wrong directlion and it's not updating on the map for minutes.

Are these things related to HW3, or is there a connection of the LTE/GPS integration that either connects to do gets impacted with the HW3 update?

Also, I DO have this issue and noticed it immediately where the RIGHT side of the glovebox is lose and I think the male plunger on the right side isn't going into the hole in the main glovebox part. It's sloppy work and service to be sure. I'll have them look at it when I take it in for the actual problem I had brought it in for, which they in the end didn't fix


----------



## iChris93

tivoboy said:


> The MIRRORS unfold, which is a GPS influenced action, but the car shows it moving in the wrong directlion and it's not updating on the map for minutes.


I think they also unfold automatically at a certain speed so it may not be due to GPS.


----------



## FRC

Mr. Spacely said:


> If I can have the upgrade anyone can get it..


Unfortunately, @Mr. Spacely, this part of your post is not quite accurate. I'm a 100,xxx VIN and no love yet. Luckily, I don't care yet either.


----------



## Mike

Vin 232xx, V3 installed today, 0800 show time, 1230 mission complete.

All settings saved except bluetooth phone (phone as key still worked) and home wifi code.

Question: I didn't see any traffic lights or stop signs or anything of that sort depicted on the UI on the 3.5 hour trip home.

I cannot remember how to turn that option on but if someone can tell me the magic trick, it would be much appreciated.

Now to detail clean the car...


----------



## iChris93

Mike said:


> Question: I didn't see any traffic lights or stop signs or anything of that sort depicted on the UI on the 3.5 hour trip home.
> 
> I cannot remember how to turn that option on but if someone can tell me the magic trick, it would be much appreciated.


Not an option in Canada until 2020.8.


----------



## Mike

iChris93 said:


> Not an option in Canada until 2020.8.


Thanks!


----------



## garsh

My upgrade was completed today.

I got in my car and checked, and all my settings were gone. 
I went back in and asked the guy at the service desk if they could try one more time to restore them.
He went back to talk to the technician that handles the upgrades.
He came back and said not to access the car via the app - they were going to try to push the restore via wireless one more time.
It worked! I got my Lifetime trip odometer and my profiles all back! 
When I got home and connected to wifi, it immediately started downloading "games updates". 
The maps seem very outdated (2019.6), so I'm hoping that download will start once games are done updating.

Other updates:

They added wiper fluid.
The charged my car. 
They didn't wash it. 
The fixed a "rattle" for me. 
I wasn't charged for the rattle fix, even though I was warned that I would be if it wasn't due to a bad part or manufacturing mistake.


----------



## GDN

garsh said:


> My upgrade was completed today.
> 
> I got in my car and checked, and all my settings were gone.
> I went back in and asked the guy at the service desk if they could try one more time to restore them.
> He went back to talk to the technician that handles the upgrades.
> He came back and said not to access the car via the app - they were going to try to push the restore via wireless one more time.
> It worked! I got my Lifetime trip odometer and my profiles all back!
> When I got home and connected to wifi, it immediately started downloading "games updates".
> The maps seem very outdated (2019.8, IIRC), so I'm hoping that download will start once games are done updating.
> 
> Other updates:
> 
> They added wiper fluid.
> The charged my car.
> They didn't wash it.
> The fixed a "rattle" for me.
> I wasn't charged for the rattle fix, even though I was warned that I would be if it wasn't due to a bad part or manufacturing mistake.


Dang that was a good intern they hired !! Very cool they got them back and from the cloud as reported. Sorry I'm a doubter, but just how hard had they tried or how many times, that it seemed to work after you asked.

And Games update huh? Is that a new one? We have SW updates, map updates, but haven't heard of the games update.


----------



## garsh

Hmm, my Tesla app just gives me "Vehicle Connection Error".
The car is working fine.
Restarting the app didn't help.

Has anybody else come across this?


----------



## GDN

garsh said:


> Hmm, my Tesla app just gives me "Vehicle Connection Error".
> The car is working fine.
> Restarting the app didn't help.
> 
> Has anybody else come across this?


Have no idea if it is related, but there was a new version of the app out yesterday for iOS. Might check to see if you have a new version available or are using the new version. Otherwise, HW3.0? or wifi connectivity? You get a new Mac address from prior reports.


----------



## garsh

GDN said:


> Have no idea if it is related, but there was a new version of the app out yesterday for iOS. Might check to see if you have a new version available or are using the new version. Otherwise, HW3.0? or wifi connectivity? You get a new Mac address from prior reports.


I guess I'll sleep on it and hope it's working again in the morning.


----------



## mrau

Picked up the car today after the HW3 retrofit was done at the new Detroit-Clarkston, Michigan SC. All my settings transferred over. As noted the bluetooth for phone and WiFi had to be reentered (no way around this since MEI number of computer is changed). They finished the install last night, however the tech transferred over all my settings first thing this morning before I picked up the car. I met that tech and gave him a big thank-you. He smiled and said he was happy to get it all transferred.

Once on WiFi I got Game Updates and after that I got the Map Update. Like others have stated, the 3.0 computers come with an older map version (2019.6). I now have the same map version (2019.20) as my old computer did.

Very happy with the quick & friendly service at this brand new service center. The advisor did say they got a "bunch" of 3.0 computers a few days ago (wouldn't give me a number) but they are all spoken for now. They are delaying any new HW3 appointments until then get more computers.


----------



## iChris93

GDN said:


> And Games update huh? Is that a new one? We have SW updates, map updates, but haven't heard of the games update.


I think I've seen it before.


----------



## Sjohnson20

Got my Model 3 back at 4pm today yay! It stayed about 30 hours at the service center.

All the settings seem to be there. The music streaming and even the browser was right on the last website I looked at. I saw no issues while driving it back. I had to turn on the fsd preview in settings after only seeing the cones at first.

I had to wait for the cameras to calibrate and then I turned navigate on autopilot back on.

I had to connect the phone to Bluetooth and setup the text messaging again too.

Wifi I had to connect again at home then it downloaded the games update. I didn’t notice a map update.

I think that’s it. I feels good to be upgraded!


----------



## shareef777

Well, I'm due up for the upgrade tomorrow 9am at the Westmont, IL SC. Got a reminder email about tomorrow's appointment. Thing is none of the emails show what the appointment is for, so wondering if these are automated messages and if it means I could show up tomorrow and get turned away.


----------



## garsh

garsh said:


> Hmm, my Tesla app just gives me "Vehicle Connection Error".
> The car is working fine.
> Restarting the app didn't help.
> 
> Has anybody else come across this?


Sure enough, when I woke up this morning and turned on the app, it magically started working again.


----------



## garsh

Ok, a bit more information about the results of my upgrade process.

My FSD computer had 2020.4.1 installed.
I remembered to turn on the new "driving visualizations" before leaving the service center. This checklist is excellent - use it.








Slacker didn't work for most of my drive home. I kept choosing different "favorite" stations I had saved - nothing. Eventually it started working when I opened up the media window the whole way and chose some random pre-populated station. Then I could switch to one of my favorites.
I had to re-pair (hi @iChris93! ) my phone to the car for media - phone-as-key was unaffected.
I had to teach my car about my home WiFi again.
Once on WiFi, it immediately downloaded "Game Updates". Then "Navigation Data Update" when that finished.
I checked my glovebox - no issues!
My interior lights were set to "off", presumably by Service. I changed them back to "auto".
Autopilot "ping-ponging" appears to be gone, as hoped and expected.
The car thinks that everything is a cone.

Fire hydrant? It's a cone.
A guardrail end terminal with yellow & black stripes? Cone
Orange tabby cat? A walking cone.
Conessssss.....












garsh said:


> My upgrade was completed today.
> 
> I got in my car and checked, and all my settings were gone.
> I went back in and asked the guy at the service desk if they could try one more time to restore them.
> He went back to talk to the technician that handles the upgrades.
> He came back and said not to access the car via the app - they were going to try to push the restore via wireless one more time.
> It worked! I got my Lifetime trip odometer and my profiles all back!
> When I got home and connected to wifi, it immediately started downloading "games updates".
> The maps seem very outdated (2019.6), so I'm hoping that download will start once games are done updating.
> 
> Other updates:
> 
> They added wiper fluid.
> The charged my car.
> They didn't wash it.
> The fixed a "rattle" for me.
> I wasn't charged for the rattle fix, even though I was warned that I would be if it wasn't due to a bad part or manufacturing mistake.


----------



## iChris93

garsh said:


> I had to re-pair (hi @iChris93! ) my phone to the car for media - phone-as-key was unaffected.


You were lucky they did not break your phone.


----------



## FRC

garsh said:


> Sure enough, when I woke up this morning and turned on the app, it magically started working again.


My wife had a similar issue yesterday that I thought an overnight sleep might resolve. I thought I'd try to catch you in this thread about it @garsh. Her car was originally built with HW3, but last night while she was out and about, she returned to a frozen screen and black back-up camera. The app showed her location in a parking lot(incorrect), travelling at 50 to 60 MPH(correct). A reboot didn't help, nor did a sleep. Should I try a complete shutdown under safety/security, call the mothership, or something else? Ideas? Thanks.
[edit] My wife did the shutdown while I was typing this...no help. Help!!


----------



## garsh

FRC said:


> My wife had a similar issue yesterday that I thought an overnight sleep might resolve. I thought I'd try to catch you in this thread about it @garsh. Her car was originally built with HW3, but last night while she was out and about, she returned to a frozen screen and black back-up camera. The app showed her location in a parking lot(incorrect), travelling at 50 to 60 MPH(correct). A reboot didn't help, nor did a sleep. Should I try a complete shutdown under safety/security, call the mothership, or something else? Ideas? Thanks.
> [edit] My wife did the shutdown while I was typing this...no help. Help!!


Just to make sure we're on the same page, my issue was just with the phone app itself. The phone app was saying "connectivity issue", and refused to show me anything at all about my car. The car itself was just fine that whole time.

That said, I think I need more information to understand your issue. You said that the screen was frozen. But are you able to get into the menus? Is it just the navigation window that's frozen? If so, then it sounds like there's something wrong with the car's GPS.

But yes, I'd try the complete shutdown first. And if that doesn't work, then call Tesla.

I've only tried a complete shutdown once, and I don't think it actually completely shut down. I might have opened a door at the wrong time or something. So if you try this, try not to touch anything during the shutdown so that it really does work.


----------



## FRC

Thanks, Garsh. Yes the nav window was frozen, but the issue is now resolved. Somehow the nav screen and backup camera had a glitch, and the car was communicating garbled info to the app's location screen. I now think while she was at dinner last night the system rebooted itself and changed some of her settings. I don't know whether sleep, two-button reset, or system reset solved the issue. But I just returned from a drive and reestablished her settings. All is well, false alarm...Nevermind.


----------



## TetonTesla

There does seem to be significant difference between service centers in ability/availability to do FSD/HW3 updates. I’ve tried several times to schedule upgrade at the Salt Lake City service center and keep getting canceled because “parts not available”. But scheduled same week at one of the Colorado service centers when I will be traveling and the appointment was confirmed. We will see if they end up rescheduling/canceling.


----------



## mrau

The Poll at the top of this thread shows the HW3 - YES for Model 3 are almost up to 50%. Be sure to update your vote (hint hint @garsh) if needed..... I did.
Hopefully in a few weeks most of the retrofits will be completed and lighten the load on the service centers.


----------



## shareef777

Just dropped off my 3 for the retrofit. Appointment is for 930am and they offered a loaner (though I didn't ask for one). Told them I didn't need a loaner as I could work from the waiting area. The service desk tech shook her head and said "let me just get you a loaner". 🤷‍♂️

On an unrelated issue, I had mobile service replace my front bumper/headlight/foglight from an accident last week. In IL, front bumper requires a license plate, and the plate brackets on Teslas are stuck on. Mobile tech said that the part wasn't available but that they'll install it during the hardware retrofit. Now onsite, I'm told I wasn't billed for that and I'd have to pay for it. Def still some miscommunication within Tesla occurring.


----------



## garsh

CONESSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## iChris93

garsh said:


> CONESSSSSSSSSSS


How much of your morning did you spend on this?


----------



## Mike

garsh said:


> The car thinks that everything is a cone.
> 
> Fire hydrant? It's a cone.
> A guardrail end terminal with yellow & black stripes? Cone
> Orange tabby cat? A walking cone.
> Conessssss.....


Yep, we suddenly have cones all over the place.

IMO, if the color is close to "traffic cone orange" it seems to want to just assume the object is a cone.

And if there are two cones in succesion, the computer temporarily paints a whole line of them as it momentarily assumes there is more than two cones, so this suite still does not look ahead to interpret the world around it.


----------



## DocScott

Mike said:


> And if there are two cones in succesion, the computer temporarily paints a whole line of them as it momentarily assumes there is more than two cones, so this suite still does not look ahead to interpret the world around it.


I don't understand what you mean. If it's assuming that when there are two cones then there are more, then it _is_ trying to use contextual information to interpret the world around it. A dumb system would think "if I see a cone, then there's a cone there." A more intelligent system would think cones usually come in lines. And sometimes that's wrong, but it's a good bet, and usually the bet that leads to greater safety as well.


----------



## Mike

DocScott said:


> I don't understand what you mean. If it's assuming that when there are two cones then there are more, then it _is_ trying to use contextual information to interpret the world around it. A dumb system would think "if I see a cone, then there's a cone there." A more intelligent system would think cones usually come in lines. And sometimes that's wrong, but it's a good bet, and usually the bet that leads to greater safety as well.


And another opinion would have the cameras looking farther ahead to avoid the error in the first place.


----------



## shareef777

Got a text that my car won’t be ready till Monday 😞


----------



## NR4P

Got my M3 with Upgrade back. Took 48 hours. Impressed that even cones blown over are seen when only bottom appears at a distance. 

Had a 2016 S loaner with Ludicrous mode. Wow. But still prefer my 3.


----------



## Chris350

shareef777 said:


> Got a text that my car won't be ready till Monday 😞


Yeah.... I hear that....

Dropped mine yesterday (Thursday) with an expected return today (Friday)..

Past 5pm, so that ain't going to happen.... Did get a notification that the car got a software update. I got a "Software update complete" notification earlier today....

So, I know it's getting worked on...


----------



## bwilson4web

Mike said:


> IMO, if the color is close to "traffic cone orange" it seems to want to just assume the object is a cone.


This might have prevented the fatal Mountain View accident *if* the crush-guard were painted orange. Even collapsed, there could have been enough color that this version might see it as a cone.

Bob Wilson


----------



## Sjohnson20

Backup camera video on HW3 looks a little different for sure. Autopilot doesn’t seem to jerk around any more but I haven’t had a lot of time to test yet. I had to use the Plextv trick to log into google for youtube.


----------



## chaunceyg1

Mike said:


> Yep, we suddenly have cones all over the place.
> 
> IMO, if the color is close to "traffic cone orange" it seems to want to just assume the object is a cone.
> 
> And if there are two cones in succesion, the computer temporarily paints a whole line of them as it momentarily assumes there is more than two cones, so this suite still does not look ahead to interpret the world around it.


It likes cones so well that it even sees the ones that aren't orange. The car wash down the street has blue ones, and it picks those up. If nothing else, Tesla created one hell of a cone tracking system. It sees cones peeking up from grass a quarter of a mile away. If I was in the business of salvaging lost cones and selling them to construction companies, this car would boost my profitability 10 fold.


----------



## DocScott

Mike said:


> And another opinion would have the cameras looking farther ahead to avoid the error in the first place.


People are vulnerable to the same kinds of extrapolations, and for good reason; it helps us interpret the world around us. That's the main reason we perceive optical illusions, particularly momentary ones.

As one example, we each have a blind spot in each eye (where the optic nerve comes in there aren't any rods or cones). So if we close one eye and look out at the world--at, say, a line of cones--we "should" see a blank spot where we're not getting information. But the vast majority of the time we don't. Our brain fills in that blank spot, assuming that if there are cones on either side leading up to it, there must be one in the middle--even if there's not! It's a good bet, though.

Or look at this photo of a line of cones. It's blurry in the back, because that's the way optics work. If we were actually there, we could refocus our eyes up and down the line, but it would take a split second to do so. While driving at high speeds, the split second could be costly. Almost at the far end of what we can see in the photo, there's...a cone out of place? A gap? Two cones side by side? And then at the very end there's another discontinuity. Is that even a cone, or something else orange? Does the line shift, or is it another little gap or cone out of place?

That's the kind of thing we deal with in a split second. Given a little longer, and if we were actually there, we can figure it out. But if we had to spend a second or two analyzing every situation like that when we were driving (or even running) we'd never get anywhere. And so we just think "line of cones" and most of the time that works pretty well. And if, a split second later, we get confirmation that there's a gap or a shift, then our mental model--what we actually "see"--changes.

That's what the Tesla is doing, too. It's certainly true that it's not as good at is as we are in a situation like that. There are a handful of situations where it's already better than I am--say, following the contours of a windy road at night. But I think I'm still better at cones.

My point is that the problem, to the degree there is one, isn't that the system isn't looking further ahead, it's that it's not yet as good as we are at filling in gaps and extrapolating patterns. But turning two cones in to a line of them is a step in the right direction, not some short-cut used to avoid using direct perception of things further away.


----------



## Mike

DocScott said:


> But turning two cones in to a line of them is a step in the right direction, not some short-cut used to avoid using direct perception of things further away.


I'll meet you half way...

Someday, when I'm in the right lane of a freeway...

...and that lane suddenly widens to form an off-ramp and my car does NOT start to wander into what it thinks is the new center of a widening lane...

...I'll bet that those two cones will no longer trick the system into thinking, even momentarily, that there is a line of cones.

On that day of that software release version, either the car will be looking farther forward to anticipate something or the software will have learned enough to solve the issue.

Either way, for now, as an operator all I can do is react to how the product provides its service.

And currently my reactions to that service are because this car does not yet look (or react) to the world far enough infront of it.


----------



## ltphoto

Well, after my upgrade autopilot was very smooth staying centered between the lines. Something has changed. I'm on a multi-day road trip right now and today the car starting oscillating between the lines. It's not consistent, but it does it more often than not. This is after over a week of smooth operation. I noticed that when I pass a large vehicle (semi or bus) the screen shows it bouncing side to side, sometimes actually overlapping the image of my car. Definitely the sensors are are having a hard time getting a consistent distance to something on the side. And it is something that changed without any software update since I'm still on the version I left with after the upgrade (2020.4.1).


----------



## sduck

ltphoto said:


> Well, after my upgrade autopilot was very smooth staying centered between the lines. Something has changed. I'm on a multi-day road trip right now and today the car starting oscillating between the lines. It's not consistent, but it does it more often than not. This is after over a week of smooth operation. I noticed that when I pass a large vehicle (semi or bus) the screen shows it bouncing side to side, sometimes actually overlapping the image of my car. Definitely the sensors are are having a hard time getting a consistent distance to something on the side. And it is something that changed without any software update since I'm still on the version I left with after the upgrade (2020.4.1).


I'm having a similar problem with autopilot after my FSD computer upgrade. About 5 days of it working great, suddenly it starts pulling to the right - sometimes just little jerks, but sometimes big tugs, enough that it crosses the lane lines into the next lane. So I scheduled service, and got asked to provide time stamps of these events so they could do remote diagnostics. So of course it doesn't do it for 2 days, so I cancelled the service (earlier today), thinking maybe it was just a quirk event. So this evening it starts doing it again, even worse than before. A few times, and enough that it pulled most of the way into the other lane one of the times. If there had been a car in that lane I would have hit it. I've rescheduled service, and have sent the time stamps.


----------



## bwilson4web

You’ve just stated the problem with not having empirical data. Although operator feedback is useful, you really need independent, non-subjective, metrics.

Bob Wilson


----------



## M3OC Rules

DocScott said:


> Or look at this photo of a line of cones. It's blurry in the back, because that's the way optics work. If we were actually there, we could refocus our eyes up and down the line, but it would take a split second to do so. While driving at high speeds, the split second could be costly. Almost at the far end of what we can see in the photo, there's...a cone out of place? A gap? Two cones side by side? And then at the very end there's another discontinuity. Is that even a cone, or something else orange? Does the line shift, or is it another little gap or cone out of place?


I think that's a bad example. That's intentional blur aka bokeh effect. My guess is you're overthinking things here. Why wouldn't this be standard neural net Hot Dog or Not Hot Dog? Is there a video of this filling in cones effect?


----------



## sduck

bwilson4web said:


> You've just stated the problem with not having empirical data. Although operator feedback is useful, you really need independent, non-subjective, metrics.
> 
> Bob Wilson


Are you responding to my post? Or a different one?


----------



## bwilson4web

Just a general engineering principle. Given how many of own accelerometer equipped smart phone and can get an app to record the values, I prefer not just you but *anyone* to try and make metrics before and after a change. A retired engineer, metrics and models are 'built-in.'

Bob Wilson


----------



## DocScott

M3OC Rules said:


> I think that's a bad example. That's intentional blur aka bokeh effect. My guess is you're overthinking things here. Why wouldn't this be standard neural net Hot Dog or Not Hot Dog? Is there a video of this filling in cones effect?


Sure. Not literally with cones, but the filling in effect can be seen in a couple of different parts of this video.

Sure, it would be "Hot Dog or Not Hot Dog" for identifying a single cone. But why in the world would the AI make an error about there being a _line_ of cones when there are only two, unless it's beneficial to do so? I'd _guess_ that the neural net was trained on individual cones as one category, and on lines of cones as another. So the sophistication has increased: now it's hot dog (single cone), pizza (line of cones), or neither. Having to make a quick decision, it may initially misidentify two single cones as a line of cones. But that's a sign of increased sophistication, just as the optical illusions that humans are susceptible to are a sign of the sophistication of our ability to process incomplete images quickly.


----------



## M3OC Rules

DocScott said:


> But why in the world would the AI make an error about there being a _line_ of cones when there are only two, unless it's beneficial to do so? I'd _guess_ that the neural net was trained on individual cones as one category, and on lines of cones as another. So the sophistication has increased: now it's hot dog (single cone), pizza (line of cones), or neither.


Agreed. I haven't set up my HW3 appt yet so I haven't seen the effect but based on the description what you say here is what I was thinking.


----------



## sduck

bwilson4web said:


> Just a general engineering principle. Given how many of own accelerometer equipped smart phone and can get an app to record the values, I prefer not just you but *anyone* to try and make metrics before and after a change. A retired engineer, metrics and models are 'built-in.'
> 
> Bob Wilson


I don't know why you are replying to me along these lines. I'm not an engineer, just an end user. The issue should be clear to the tesla service reps when they review the driving data given the timestamps I sent them. Plus I have videos from both the built in dashcam and the blackvue one i have installed. I've been driving this car for nearly 2 years now, and this is clearly incorrect behavior (way beyond ping-ponging in the lane) that started after the HW3 upgrade. This is up to them to figure out what the problem is and how to fix it.


----------



## shareef777

Chris350 said:


> Yeah.... I hear that....
> 
> Dropped mine yesterday (Thursday) with an expected return today (Friday)..
> 
> Past 5pm, so that ain't going to happen.... Did get a notification that the car got a software update. I got a "Software update complete" notification earlier today....
> 
> So, I know it's getting worked on...


Got a software update notification earlier this morning. Got excited and called them this afternoon. Nope, still not gonna be ready today. Looking like tomorrow, but I'll be tied up with work all day tomorrow, so probably not till Wed for me. 

Told them no rush on my end as long as I have the loaner, but man oh man. Driving around the ModelS 85D is pretty astonishing to realize how far Tesla has come in just 5 years. While the S is nice, it's so freaking bare bones inside. The complete lack of any sort of center console is so weird.


----------



## Mike

Not sure whether to post here or the 2020.4.1 thread (I got 2020.4.1 immediately after my V3 upgrade four days ago):

I'm noticing when rolling to a stop (at any stop sign, or other applicable stop situation), that if there is any slope/grade that could induce a rollback prior to the rear calipers engaging, I am now getting a subtle rollback (perhaps less than five degrees of arc of wheel rotation).

Never experienced this before until the last four days.

I did the twin scroll and full power down trick but the phenomenon still persists.

If it persists a full seven dyas, I'll inform my mobile ranger of this subtle change in the car's behavior. 

Anyone else get a subtle rollback at a stop?


----------



## shareef777

Just got the notification that my car is ready .... and that they'll be closing in 40min and my current work will wrap up in 30min. Somehow I don't think I can cover the 20miles in 10min ....... maybe if I still had my M3P


----------



## DocScott

Mike said:


> Not sure whether to post here or the 2020.4.1 thread (I got 2020.4.1 immediately after my V3 upgrade four days ago):
> 
> I'm noticing when rolling to a stop (at any stop sign, or other applicable stop situation), that if there is any slope/grade that could induce a rollback prior to the rear calipers engaging, I am now getting a subtle rollback (perhaps less than five degrees of arc of wheel rotation).
> 
> Never experienced this before until the last four days.
> 
> I did the twin scroll and full power down trick but the phenomenon still persists.
> 
> If it persists a full seven dyas, I'll inform my mobile ranger of this subtle change in the car's behavior.
> 
> Anyone else get a subtle rollback at a stop?


I'm on 4.1, and have HW 2.5, and yes, I've noticed it. I haven't paid attention to the exact circumstances, but it's essentially as you describe, and it didn't happen on earlier firmware versions.


----------



## Kizzy

Mike said:


> Not sure whether to post here or the 2020.4.1 thread (I got 2020.4.1 immediately after my V3 upgrade four days ago):
> 
> I'm noticing when rolling to a stop (at any stop sign, or other applicable stop situation), that if there is any slope/grade that could induce a rollback prior to the rear calipers engaging, I am now getting a subtle rollback (perhaps less than five degrees of arc of wheel rotation).
> 
> Never experienced this before until the last four days.
> 
> I did the twin scroll and full power down trick but the phenomenon still persists.
> 
> If it persists a full seven dyas, I'll inform my mobile ranger of this subtle change in the car's behavior.
> 
> Anyone else get a subtle rollback at a stop?


I think I experienced this very early after the release of the Hold stopping mode. I noticed my car rolling slightly up hill after coming to a stop at the bottom of the hill. I'm not paying much attention to it now and don't notice it. I'm on hardware 2.5.


----------



## michigantesla

Took my 3 s/n 231xxx into the Toledo Service Center today for the retrofit. Got there at 9:15 am and was back on the road by 11 am. Everything went good. My software has backleveled from 2020.8.1 to 2020.4 so I had track mode V2 for a few days only. I assume it will update soon enough. Also the maps are updating now. Also had to re-enter my Wifi passwords.


----------



## Kizzy

I had a service appointment (not FSD related) this morning in San Rafael, CA. I was notified that my car was eligible for the upgrade but the part was not available. I continue my wait for the FSD Computer 2.0. 😉


----------



## Sjohnson20

I finally tried smart summon with hardware 3 and it wouldn’t connect.


----------



## Mr. Spacely

Mr. Spacely is scheduled to get new sprockets (HW3 upgrade) tomorrow morning. Coincidentally I just got a software update scheduled for tonight. Will updating software delay/ruin/confuse the techs tomorrow? I am currently on 2020.4.1 and don't know whether to delay the software update? Thanks.


----------



## Chris350

Mr. Spacely said:


> Mr. Spacely is scheduled to get new sprockets (HW3 upgrade) tomorrow morning. Coincidentally I just got a software update scheduled for tonight. Will updating software delay/ruin/confuse the techs tomorrow? I am currently on 2020.4.1 and don't know weather to delay the software update? Thanks.


I would delay it... It is going to get polled back to 4.1 anyway.. also the nav maps will get rolled back.

Best to wait until you get it back and then let it sit on wifi...

When I got mine back Monday, I took it home and it updated GAMES/MAPS and also the 8.1 update...


----------



## shareef777

I knew about cones and lights but didn’t know about lane markings!


----------



## garsh

shareef777 said:


> I knew about cones and lights but didn't know about lane markings!



Lane markings (arrows and words)
Intersection stop lines
Cones
Stop signs
Traffic lights
Garbage cans
That's what I've noticed so far.


----------



## shareef777

So everything was reset. Though outside the trip details, it can manually all be restored. Is there anything else? I didn't want to bother asking them to restore, as I didn't care for the trip settings, but wanted to make sure there's nothing I overlooked. Really it's just setting the following configs:

Seat positions
NoA settings
Lighting settings
Homelink Pairing
BT pairing
Wifi pairing.

Outside of the Homelink re-pairing requiring I grab my old garage remote and pressing the learn button, everything else was reset and configured in minutes in the car. Just looking for verification as there seems to be a lot of comments/complaints about things being reset, but I just didn't see it as that big of a deal.


----------



## Major Victory

HW 3.0 retro fitted a few weeks ago posted here. Thought it best to post here as a possible coincidence or not that my 12v battery was dead this am, replaced by Tesla mobile ranger within 2.5 hours (!).

Peeps reading this thread may or may not have had similar 12v battery failure soon after.


----------



## MonroeMatt

What has been your experience with the H3 hardware install? Did you lose driver profile, or favorite navigation locations? How long did the install take? If the install took more than 1 day, what alternate transportation was offered to you?


----------



## Voltaire

Had mine accomplished today in TX and the only items lost were the bluetooth pairing and the WiFi. Everything else transferred exactly as I had it before including the lifetime Wh/mi. You will have to go in and select the FSD visualizations yourself as there is a disclaimer pop-up to acknowledge. Those are the only 3 items I had to update. Someone on another forum mentioned the Favorites transfer but don't work. I don't have many of those and didn't bother to try them. When I checked-in with the service advisor he said it would take 3 hours and offered Uber credits. I elected to wait in the lounge and was glad I did as I was out the door after an hour and a half. There was no calibration necessary for me. Autopilot worked right out of the parking lot. Firmware version was rolled back from 2020.8.1 to 2020.4.1 and the map version is an older one than I had before the retrofit. Autopilot does seem a little smoother and more polished than before. All in all, a great experience that went much quicker than I expected.


----------



## shareef777

Pretty straight forward install process. Lost everything, but not complaining. Was painless to reset all my configs. The install took 4 days, but I dropped it off Friday and I got the notification Monday night it was ready, so that included the weekend where they weren’t necessarily working on it. And I was giving a loaner Model S, so didn’t have any issues/concerns with the length of the install.


----------



## GDN

Voltaire said:


> Had mine accomplished today in TX and the only items lost were the bluetooth pairing and the WiFi. Everything else transferred exactly as I had it before including the lifetime Wh/mi. You will have to go in and select the FSD visualizations yourself as there is a disclaimer pop-up to acknowledge. Those are the only 3 items I had to update. Someone on another forum mentioned the Favorites transfer but don't work. I don't have many of those and didn't bother to try them. When I checked-in with the service advisor he said it would take 3 hours and offered Uber credits. I elected to wait in the lounge and was glad I did as I was out the door after an hour and a half. There was no calibration necessary for me. Autopilot worked right out of the parking lot. Firmware version was rolled back from 2020.8.1 to 2020.4.1 and the map version is an older one than I had before the retrofit. Autopilot does seem a little smoother and more polished than before. All in all, a great experience that went much quicker than I expected.


Did you go to Cedar Springs or Plano? I had an update at Cedar Springs yesterday too. Early 3 so it required the extra wiring harness update. In at 8:15, done by 1.

All settings retained, except pairing of bluetooth. Calibration shown on the main driving screen took about 8 miles. Further calibration of the cameras for advanced summon was about 91 % complete after 15 miles. It will finish on the next drive or two.


----------



## Rye3

Kizzy said:


> I had a service appointment (not FSD related) this morning in San Rafael, CA. I was notified that my car was eligible for the upgrade but the part was not available. I continue my wait for the FSD Computer 2.0. 😉


I tried to schedule my 2018 Model 3 for the HW3 upgrade yesterday and was told the part isn't available and they would reach out. VIN 022xxx.


----------



## Geeves

Spoke to a mobile tech yesterday and was told that they do not have the chip to install due to a shortage. But he did say that the installs are by S and X then 3 and sub prioritized by VIN. Location was Lawrence shop in Toronto.


----------



## mrau

It seems like most VIN numbers w/FSD are now eligible for the HW3 upgrade. The problem now is the FSD computer seems to be on backorder at a lot of Service Centers. Hopefully their supply chain is only a few days behind. 

Fortunately there is a finite number of cars to upgrade (built before April 2019 and purchased FSD). So the more they get done, the less they'll have to do.


----------



## Voltaire

GDN said:


> Did you go to Cedar Springs or Plano? I had an update at Cedar Springs yesterday too. Early 3 so it required the extra wiring harness update. In at 8:15, done by 1.
> 
> All settings retained, except pairing of bluetooth. Calibration shown on the main driving screen took about 8 miles. Further calibration of the cameras for advanced summon was about 91 % complete after 15 miles. It will finish on the next drive or two.


I went to Plano. I took delivery a little over a year ago at the CS location and that was a great experience but for service I've only been to Plano-two times total now including the retrofit and have been very pleased. I was shocked at how busy they were and how many Teslas were parked in and around the facility compared to a year ago.


----------



## GDN

Time to do a final wrap for our 3's. Both updated w/hardware the last 2 days and nothing new to report. Story is the same as others.

Turn on the new visualizations before you drive off
Repair Bluetooth phone
Recalibration for AP took about 5 to 6 miles on both cars
Further calibration taking another 10 to 15 miles for the cameras required for summon
Add Wifi back once home
Download new maps
Download latest SW 
See who can identify the most cones at once !!!! I got this on the way home. Don't ask me about the cone to the right of the van in the right lane. Maybe it had been identified while moving and it still painted it in to the picture. Not sure.


----------



## Mr. Spacely

After 6 months of waiting, Mr. Spacely received his new brain yesterday in Tampa. The service center was very efficient and the staff helpful. I did lose all my settings, but it didn't take long to get everything back. 

I do have one major issue. The driver side air conditioning vent won't adjust. It looks like it is working on the screen, but the vent continues to blow almost straight down. Do you think the vents are stuck because they had to take the dash apart? Could I stick a pencil in there and aim them a bit? I don't want to have to go back to Tampa...


----------



## GDN

Mr. Spacely said:


> After 6 months of waiting, Mr. Spacely received his new brain yesterday in Tampa. The service center was very efficient and the staff helpful. I did lose all my settings, but it didn't take long to get everything back.
> 
> I do have one major issue. The driver side air conditioning vent won't adjust. It looks like it is working on the screen, but the vent continues to blow almost straight down. Do you think the vents are stuck because they had to take the dash apart? Could I stick a pencil in there and aim them a bit? I don't want to have to go back to Tampa...


I didn't think the dash panel had to come off, but the glovebox does come out, so it easily could be part of the process. You need to return to the SC, they've likely left something unhooked/unplugged. There may be a couple of moving parts deep in the system, but you aren't going to move anything in there with a pencil I don't think that would help. Most of the air control is done by varying the flow of air from multiple directions.


----------



## Hugh_Jassol

GDN said:


> So the map data is stored on this board somewhere, and very interesting they have an old version that appears to be flashed when the board is built. I know all of this stuff will download and update after the fact, but just a bit crazy they can't load the latest maps when they install the new HW. It would take only a minute or two if they are connected locally to the car.


The FSD board and the MCU (Media Control Unit - the thing that runs the display) board are both mounted in a single housing. They appear to be swapping out the entire housing (makes sense, it's much faster to do that). The maps are stored on the MCU board. This is also why you have to re-pair your WiFi and Bluetooth - it's because it's a whole new computer with different BT and WiFi MAC addresses. The phone as a key does NOT get affected because that is handled by separate BLE modules throughout the car

From what it appears, the SCs don't "jack in" to update firmware often, if at all. Maybe they can, but they appear to have the car download it normally. I suspect this is because they probably distribute software similar to the way apple does with iphones. When an iDevice checks for an upgrade, Apple creates a signed copy of the firmware which is cryptographically tied to that specific phone. So, in other words, that software image they send your iphone will not install on any other phone - even if it's the same model. So, I *think* Tesla is doing something similar, which means the updates would have to come from the mothership - the SCs can't just keep a copy of the "latest" and push that when needed. This is all speculation, but would explain some of the behavior of how updates seems to work/roll out.


----------



## Louis Umphenour

After watching this thread daily and not getting an email from Tesla, I went ahead and entered a service request through the app yesterday. Today I get an appt for 3/20 at the Torrance service center. I hope it goes smoothly and quickly next week.


----------



## sduck

sduck said:


> ...problem with autopilot after my FSD computer upgrade. About 5 days of it working great, suddenly it starts pulling to the right - sometimes just little jerks, but sometimes big tugs, enough that it crosses the lane lines into the next lane.


Not that anyone is interested, but a follow up on this situation. Tesla bumped up my appointment to this (last) Thursday, and as they couldn't figure out exactly what was going on remotely, it was originally just for an alignment. They did the alignment, but the car was still acting squirrelly during their test drive, so they did some more tests and decided to replace the HW3 computer, again. And do another alignment. I'm supposed to pick it up tomorrow morning - we'll see how it all works out.


----------



## Louis Umphenour

Louis Umphenour said:


> After watching this thread daily and not getting an email from Tesla, I went ahead and entered a service request through the app yesterday. Today I get an appt for 3/20 at the Torrance service center. I hope it goes smoothly and quickly next week.


I got a phone call from the service center last night and the HW3 is back ordered. It could take 2 weeks to get a shipment due to Corona virus scare. So I'm on hold.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

Louis Umphenour said:


> I got a phone call from the service center last night and the HW3 is back ordered. It could take 2 weeks to get a shipment due to Corona virus scare. So I'm on hold.


That was my fear. I pushed my install back two weeks, hoping for warmer weather. With the commotion in China about new cars with HW2.5, I'm worried there might not be anything for them to install for me.


----------



## Wilk's 3

sduck said:


> Not that anyone is interested, but a follow up on this situation. Tesla bumped up my appointment to this (last) Thursday, and as they couldn't figure out exactly what was going on remotely, it was originally just for an alignment. They did the alignment, but the car was still acting squirrelly during their test drive, so they did some more tests and decided to replace the HW3 computer, again. And do another alignment. I'm supposed to pick it up tomorrow morning - we'll see how it all works out.


@sduck and for anyone else interested - I had similar issues with autopilot after my FSD computer install about a month ago, my issues started immediately and in my case the car pulled to the left. Simiar to your experience, autopilot was basically unusable due to it's erratic driving and inability to stay in a lane. Prior to FSD installation, autopilot was perfect. It was interesting, because the car knew (based on the on-screen visualization) that it was heavily biasing to the left, and in some cases my NOA line was bent if a car was straight in front of me. I made a follow up appointment, and sent the SC some pics/videos. When I got there this morning they asked if I had used autopilot since the latest update (when they installed the FSD computer they re-flashed me to 2020.4, however last week I got 2020.12) which I hadn't due to working from home. I went on a test drive with the SC tech today, and autopilot worked perfectly. Just in case anyone else has AP issues following FSD computer install, make sure to re-check your issues if you get an update in between.


----------



## sduck

^^^In my case, I had gotten the 8.1 upgrade the day before I took it in, and in my brief chance to test it on the highway in autopilot it had worked well - there was still some ping ponging, but none of the hard pulls to the right. I relayed that info when I took it in, but they still wanted them to check it, as I had had a few days where none of the problems occurred, and then they would come back. Apparently they did the alignment, and then did a test drive, and the problem came back, which prompted the second HW3 switch. Oddly enough, when I got the car back, they had downgraded the firmware to 2020.4.1, but I got an update notice when I got home, and am now on 2020.12. Anyway, I hope that the firmware upgrade fix continues to work out for you!


----------



## Long Ranger

HW3 installed yesterday. Went smoothly, settings restored (just needed to pair Bluetooth and WiFi, of course). Impressed they got the car done in one day with all the other stuff they were doing as well. The original estimate was Monday. I think they were actually working on my car well into the evening. Received a software upgrade complete notification at 8pm and a service complete notification at 9:40pm.

Note that I never requested the upgrade. Scheduled some other service and they said that HW3 was available.


----------



## Louis Umphenour

Louis Umphenour said:


> I got a phone call from the service center last night and the HW3 is back ordered. It could take 2 weeks to get a shipment due to Corona virus scare. So I'm on hold.


I got a text message from service say HW3 has come in. So I'm going in tomorrow morning to get it installed. I hope it only takes a day.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

I'm wondering how long before service centers shut down or cut hours.


----------



## TeslaTony310

Louis Umphenour said:


> I got a text message from service say HW3 has come in. So I'm going in tomorrow morning to get it installed. I hope it only takes a day.


Glad to hear the shortages were only short-lived, it seems.


----------



## gary in NY

Rick Steinwand said:


> I'm wondering how long before service centers shut down or cut hours.


Good point!


----------



## eXntrc

Anyone else (@michigantesla maybe) stuck on 2020.4 after the retrofit? I got the games update as soon as I got it on wifi and my maps version is already the same as it was before. But I was on 2020.8 before the retrofit and I've been stuck on 2020.4 for 10 hours now. Advanced updates are on and I've gone out to the car to check the software screen a few times.


----------



## Louis Umphenour

gary in NY said:


> Good point!


This really made me nervous and that the Governor has put on a stay at home order. I canceled the appt this morning. I'm going have to wait until it blows over. Maybe 2 weeks? Maybe 3 weeks?


----------



## gary in NY

Rick Steinwand said:


> I'm wondering how long before service centers shut down or cut hours.


I looks like that may be happening Saturday in NY. The Gov. has ordered 100% of employees in non essential services to stay home. Is this an essential service?


----------



## bwilson4web

Hey! Great news for Tennessee with more HW 3.0 inventory now available.

Bob Wilson


----------



## Rick Steinwand

gary in NY said:


> I looks like that may be happening Saturday in NY. The Gov. has ordered 100% of employees in non essential services to stay home. Is this an essential service?


Today is the original date I reserved in Minneapolis to install HW3. I decided to wait until it was warmer. I hope I don't regret that decision.


----------



## Pdadddy

I received the HW3 install today. One thing I notice is that I was on version 2020.8.1 prior to the install. Now I'm back to 2020.4.1 and the screen shows that I have the latest software installed.

It's not a big deal, but I'm wondering if anyone else has experienced this.

Thanks.


----------



## akidesir

Got my HW3 retrofit done yesterday, and reversing the vehicle at the service centre my backup camera showed a black screen with the two grey lines. Did the two button steering wheel reset, still no dice. Went back to the service centre and they checked it out, says it's the first time they've done a retrofit and have this issue. I'm on 2020.12. They said they'll repush a software update, tried that and installed same thing still black reverse camera. Scheduled another service call, and will see what happens. Anyone else have this issue after the retrofit?


----------



## eXntrc

Pdadddy said:


> Now I'm back to 2020.4.1 and the screen shows that I have the latest software installed.


Yes. I mentioned it above in post #954. 36 hours later and it still says I'm on the latest software. I contacted customer service through Support -> Chat on Tesla.com. They said there was nothing they could do. Their system didn't show any update available to push to me. The suggested I contact the service center where I had the upgrade done. So I did. They told me that there was a special support team that could push it, but I had to open up a support ticket in the Tesla app. Sounded like nonsense to me, but with no other option that's what I did. He told me to use the "Other" option and explain that I'm stuck on 2020.4. I did, and it assigned Mobile Service 3 days from now. I don't know what else to do at this point. I really don't think Mobile Service is going to be of any help, but I feel out of options. Would love to hear from anyone else if they've been through this.


----------



## garsh

Pdadddy said:


> I received the HW3 install today. One thing I notice is that I was on version 2020.8.1 prior to the install. Now I'm back to 2020.4.1 and the screen shows that I have the latest software installed.
> 
> It's not a big deal, but I'm wondering if anyone else has experienced this.
> 
> Thanks.


Yes, everybody is experiencing this.

They're replacing both the FSD computer and the MCU together, since they're packaged together. Those MCUs are arriving with 2020.4.1 installed. Don't worry, shortly after the install, when you're home and connected to wifi, you'll download a "games" update, then a map update, then finally a software update.


----------



## eXntrc

garsh said:


> Don't worry, shortly after the install, when you're home and connected to wifi, you'll download a "games" update, then a map update, then finally a software update.


@garsh This is not correct for everyone. As I mentioned in post #954 as well as post #961 immediately above yours, I am not receiving the 2020.8 update after the retrofit. It's been 2 days now and the car is still telling me I'm on the most current version with 2020.4. (And yes I did receive the game update.)

Mobile service replied to my trouble ticket this morning and said:



> Good morning, This is Tesla Mobile Service Technical Department. I have reviewed your firmware configuration 2020.4.1 and found that this is the most current version available with your vehicle configuration. Firmware is constantly being updated and is unique to each configuration of Model 3/S/X. Most likely our engineering team wanted to rework a bug that is in 2020.8 package for your configuration. As soon as it is prepared your vehicle will receive that package again or a newer FW package via WiFi. Thank you for your patience in this matter. At this time, I will cancel your service request. Please let us know if you have any further questions. Have a great weekend.


I replied:



> Two issues I have with that:
> 
> 1. Other members of Tesla forums, Tesla MotorClub and Tesla Owners Online have the same configuration as me (Dual Motor Performance with Performance Upgrade Package) and received 2020.8 the same day.
> 
> 2. I already had 2020.8 with my exact configuration before I took it in. The only thing that changed was my V3 drive computer and we know that's not blocking others from getting 2020.8.
> 
> What else can you do to look more into this for me? I would accept what you were saying if I didn't already have it and if other people with identical configurations weren't getting it.
> 
> Can you please look more into this for me? I've lost Track Mode V2 and this is important to me.


Still waiting to hear back.


----------



## eXntrc

Update from support #2:



> Hello, Since the time firmware version 2020.8 was uploaded to your vehicle, it has been pulled from the available updates that we can send. Bottom line is we are not able to get that back at this time. That is because the engineering team is making changes to it based off of feedback from other users or test results that were performed. Clients that already have 2020.8 will keep it, unless they have the hardware replaced, like in your situation. There are more other configuration within the Dual Motor Performance based off production date and more. This is usually more seamless and you would not notice this, as DAS/FSD hardware is rarely replaced. I apologize for the inconvenience while our team works to bring you the best operating performance possible.


Looks like 2020.8 is suspended for now. At least for some vehicle configurations. Hopefully they'll get the issues worked out soon.


----------



## GDN

eXntrc said:


> Update from support #2:
> 
> Looks like 2020.8 is suspended for now. At least for some vehicle configurations. Hopefully they'll get the issues worked out soon.


My gut tells me they have likely suspended or will suspend almost any and all SW updates. What @garsh noted is correct, most were getting that 2020.8 and/or 2020.12 updates after the HW update. There are still updates trickling out per Teslafi and other sources, but I believe they will slow down or stop updates, just because they may not have the staff in the offices to troubleshoot and support any issues that could go wrong.


----------



## Lgkahn

I had trouble getting an update also after install
Support refused to help me as well. Finally got 2020.12 a week ago it fixed all my Bluetooth issues.


----------



## Pdadddy

garsh said:


> Yes, everybody is experiencing this.
> 
> They're replacing both the FSD computer and the MCU together, since they're packaged together. Those MCUs are arriving with 2020.4.1 installed. Don't worry, shortly after the install, when you're home and connected to wifi, you'll download a "games" update, then a map update, then finally a software update.


Thank you.


----------



## vinnie97

I have a Las Vegas installation scheduled for tomorrow. Should I cancel? I'm not sure it's worth traveling 2 hours (and then trying to find a place to shelter during the repair; I would literally be hanging out at the service center where I suspect they've likely closed the lobby anyway, and they've only offered Uber credits, which won't do) for this nonessential service at this time. Gutted because I set up this appointment months ago.


----------



## 2Kap

vinnie97 said:


> I have a Las Vegas installation scheduled for tomorrow. Should I cancel? I'm not sure it's worth traveling 2 hours (and then trying to find a place to shelter during the repair; I would literally be hanging out at the service center where I suspect they've likely closed the lobby anyway, and they've only offered Uber credits, which won't do) for this nonessential service at this time. Gutted because I set up this appointment months ago.


That sucks. I guess you can't call them and ask what kind of accommodations they can provide since you're so far away, and the lobby is probably closed. It should only take a couple of hours to do the job (as long as you don't have a lot of people in front of you)


----------



## vinnie97

Yea, you're likely correct that the lobby is closed. The last few times I called I was sent to voicemail with it never being returned. This was in the text message today:



> Please park your vehicle in a parking spot near the "Service" Entrance. Please fill out all required fields on the envelope located in the black night-drop box located near the Service Entrance. When filling out all required fields, please write down the Parking Spot # of where your vehicle is parked. Place your Key(s) in the envelope and place it in the night-drop box. If you require Uber credits at drop off, please reply back to this text message at drop off.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

I've had Covid 19 notices from every company under the sun. I have yet to see one from Tesla. It'd be nice to know what to expect if I need service.


----------



## FRC

Rick Steinwand said:


> I've had Covid 19 notices from every company under the sun. I have yet to see one from Tesla. It'd be nice to know what to expect if I need service.


I have service scheduled in 2 days, and they did issue a Covid19 communique. I assume that if you had scheduled service, they'd let you know.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

FRC said:


> I have service scheduled in 2 days, and they did issue a Covid19 communique. I assume that if you had scheduled service, they'd let you know.


I checked my email and all I see is info regarding my April 3rd appt for HW3.


----------



## eXntrc

Lgkahn said:


> I had trouble getting an update also after install
> Support refused to help me as well. Finally got 2020.12 a week ago it fixed all my Bluetooth issues.


Curious how long you waited after the retrofit before getting the .12 update? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Louis Umphenour

I'm regretting that I canceled my appt for last Friday. I should have modified the date/time to the following week. Now that appt is gone and maybe my HW3 was given to someone else. I went ahead and made a new service appt and I'll see what's up when they open tomorrow.


----------



## vinnie97

Rick Steinwand said:


> I checked my email and all I see is info regarding my April 3rd appt for HW3.


Same.


----------



## GDN

Louis Umphenour said:


> I'm regretting that I canceled my appt for last Friday. I should have modified the date/time to the following week. Now that appt is gone and maybe my HW3 was given to someone else. I went ahead and made a new service appt and I'll see what's up when they open tomorrow.


Dallas has gone to Essential Business only "Shelter in Place" which I thought was similar to the state of CA. No where in the declaration are car dealerships called out one way or the other specifically. They could be considered essential to provide support, however, I'm very surprised if Tesla doesn't cancel all non-essential repairs.


----------



## Lgkahn

eXntrc said:


> Curious how long you waited after the retrofit before getting the .12 update? Thanks for sharing.


About a week


----------



## TeslaTony310

eXntrc said:


> Update from support #2:
> 
> Looks like 2020.8 is suspended for now. At least for some vehicle configurations. Hopefully they'll get the issues worked out soon.


This is correct, and something that people don't understand about software builds. Configuration builds go down to the individual components in your vehicle, which vary from production date, and build date. They are much more granular than people generally understand.


----------



## vinnie97

Postponed the "surgery" for a month, I see no end in sight at this moment with the cold and wet weather bearing down.


----------



## DaisyB

I got HW3 today. It would have been early this month but I had to reschedule. Got a P85 loaner (thank goodness I have a 3!). Dropped the car off at 9 am and got the notice that it was ready at 2:15. All settings were saved including my phone, home link. I’m very happy as I expecting it to take several days! They even added air or my tires! Love Tesla!


----------



## FRC

So, I bided my time and was patient with Tesla. I saw no need to be in a hurry to get HW3 so I could see cones(I can see them out the windshield). Two weeks ago they texted to say it's my turn. They have the car now and I just got notification of a software update, so I guess upgrade is complete. Now I'm waiting for a couple of minor warranty items to be done before I head back to get my car. In the meantime, they gave me an Enterprise rental. A BMW 330i. I've always been an anti-BMW person for maintenance cost reasons. Now, I'm additionally anti-BMW for performance reasons. The Beemer will remain in my garage until I can exchange it for my P3D. 150 miles in this POS is more than enough!!


----------



## GDN

FRC said:


> So, I bided my time and was patient with Tesla. I saw no need to be in a hurry to get HW3 so I could see cones(I can see them out the windshield). Two weeks ago they texted to say it's my turn. They have the car now and I just got notification of a software update, so I guess upgrade is complete. Now I'm waiting for a couple of minor warranty items to be done before I head back to get my car. In the meantime, they gave me an Enterprise rental. A BMW 330i. I've always been an anti-BMW person for maintenance cost reasons. Now, I'm additionally anti-BMW for performance reasons. The Beemer will remain in my garage until I can exchange it for my P3D. 150 miles in this POS is more than enough!!


But now you'll be able to see the cones through the windshield and on the screen. You'll then be able to count the cones in both places and wonder why there may appear to be more cones in one place than the other. Then you'll be able to start doubting that looking through the windshield you're seeing life correctly because there may be more or may be fewer cones in real life than the car thinks there is. Then you'll finally realize that not all things you see in life are real.


----------



## Louis Umphenour

I got my phone call to reschedule my mobile appt to come in appt. While talking to the rep, he said that car repair is crucial so the service centers remain open. My appt is Friday. We'll be using Uber credits to get home and come back which hopefully be the same day.


----------



## FRC

Interesting side note...My service is being performed in Marietta, Ga, but the app shows that my car is currently at Tesla headquarters in Palo Alto...


----------



## GDN

FRC said:


> Interesting side note...My service is being performed in Marietta, Ga, but the app shows that my car is currently at Tesla headquarters in Palo Alto...


I told you not all things you see are real. Musk has an awesome transporter. You leave the car alone for just a few and it gets to go visit HDQ without you.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

I have HW3 scheduled for April 3rd and also wanted them to check the front aero cover since I had trouble with it this winter. I figured if they're going to have the dash ripped apart, they might as well install new cabin filters.

They also said, _"There one other recall that will be performed at no cost to you..." _ and I have no clue what that would be. I know some older M3's had charge port pin problems, but mine are good. I picked mine up Sept '18.


----------



## FRC

Rick Steinwand said:


> I have HW3 scheduled for April 3rd and also wanted them to check the front aero cover since I had trouble with it this winter. I figured if they're going to have the dash ripped apart, they might as well install new cabin filters.
> 
> They also said, _"There one other recall that will be performed at no cost to you..." _ and I have no clue what that would be. I know some older M3's had charge port pin problems, but mine are good. I picked mine up Sept '18.


My car was also a September 2018 delivery and my charge pins were replaced under warranty at an earlier mobile service. If yours haven't previously been replaced, this is the likely service.


----------



## gary in NY

FRC said:


> My car was also a September 2018 delivery and my charge pins were replaced under warranty at an earlier mobile service. If yours haven't previously been replaced, this is the likely service.


Mine was also a September build-October delivery, and they did the charge points. They did something else, but I can't remember what it was.

You will now find yourself looking at the screen to see how many things you thought were something else are really cones in disguise. Either that, or they are garbage cans. The world can be brought down to those two basic things; cones and cans. If nothing shows on the screen, it doesn't exist.


----------



## GRiMm-V-

Dropped mine off today and they said they also have a high voltage something to check on. Said it would take all day so expect to pick the car up tomorrow morning.


----------



## FRC

HW3 installed without issue 2 days ago. Since upgrade phone will not re-pair nor can I reconnect to wifi despite all best efforts. My iPhone indicates that I'm connected to a device that's identified by a s/n that I've never seen, and it shows no option to disconnect. My conjecture is that Tesla connected to something in order to affect the upgrade and neglected to disconnect. Tried calling S/C, and of course no reply as yet. I've added this to a mobile service ticket for next week and waiting isn't a big deal. Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## gary in NY

FRC said:


> HW3 installed without issue 2 days ago. Since upgrade phone will not re-pair nor can I reconnect to wifi despite all best efforts. My iPhone indicates that I'm connected to a device that's identified by a s/n that I've never seen, and it shows no option to disconnect. My conjecture is that Tesla connected to something in order to affect the upgrade and neglected to disconnect. Tried calling S/C, and of course no reply as yet. I've added this to a mobile service ticket for next week and waiting isn't a big deal. Any thoughts or suggestions?


That may be, although I had trouble pairing my iphone also. I was able to delete all the keys and keep trying until it worked. It took several trys, but I don't remember why it finally worked. Almost as difficult as resetting my wifi as described a above, but that was not the car's fault.


----------



## GRiMm-V-

Picked it up today, all settings were restored. Phone worked as a key, but still needed to re-pair for calls/messages. Homelink worked just fine too. Totally expected to redo all those based on my VIN and the comments here.


----------



## iChris93

FRC said:


> HW3 installed without issue 2 days ago. Since upgrade phone will not re-pair nor can I reconnect to wifi despite all best efforts.


This doesn't sound like without issue to me then


----------



## Louis Umphenour

GRiMm-V- said:


> Picked it up today, all settings were restored. Phone worked as a key, but still needed to re-pair for calls/messages. Homelink worked just fine too. Totally expected to redo all those based on my VIN and the comments here.


I got my car back too and the same for me. The bluetooth was a pain. I had to delete on the phone, reboot the car and then it paired up. I'm having troubles with the text message, but give me some time to figure it out and it'll work. I'm glad the home link was saved. I have a hard time pairing my garage door with the car. The neighbor's kid had to do it for us!!!


----------



## Rick Steinwand

I cancelled my appt for Friday. Driving 200+ miles equates to 11 or more hours from home, with several public restroom visits and I felt selfish subjecting my family to that. Unless our ranger starts doing it locally, I'm going to have to wait until things settle down. If I had made this trip, I'd have to curfew at home for at least 7 days, and I'm not ready to do that. (I'm one of the minimal crew that still goes to work.)


----------



## ibgeek

Rick Steinwand said:


> I cancelled my appt for Friday. Driving 200+ miles equates to 11 or more hours from home, with several public restroom visits and I felt selfish subjecting my family to that. Unless our ranger starts doing it locally, I'm going to have to wait until things settle down. If I had made this trip, I'd have to curfew at home for at least 7 days, and I'm not ready to do that. (I'm one of the minimal crew that still goes to work.)


Your life is not worth graphics on a screen. Very good call.


----------



## BellevueEd

My serial number is 019209, and I have heard nothing from Tesla regarding the HW3 upgrade. I paid for the package on 3/2/2019 when Tesla made an offer I couldn't refuse. Is there any known pattern about when upgrades occur?


----------



## FRC

BellevueEd said:


> My serial number is 019209, and I have heard nothing from Tesla regarding the HW3 upgrade. I paid for the package on 3/2/2019 when Tesla made an offer I couldn't refuse. Is there any known pattern about when upgrades occur?


You should have been upgraded by now. I think you should make an appointment in the app.


----------



## BellevueEd

Just made the appointment for Tuesday, 4/7, 8:30 in the morning. Can't be that easy!


----------



## StromTrooperM3

BellevueEd said:


> Just made the appointment for Tuesday, 4/7, 8:30 in the morning. Can't be that easy!


I made an appointment for this Thursday 4/9 back on March 19th. I got an email confirmation immediately however in the app it's still pending "cost estimate" in the app... I'm not too confident about the appointment confirmation... It's a 2 hour drive for me and I'm not sure where I'm going to wait the hours for the work to be done?


----------



## Veedio

StromTrooperM3 said:


> I made an appointment for this Thursday 4/9 back on March 19th. I got an email confirmation immediately however in the app it's still pending "cost estimate" in the app... I'm not too confident about the appointment confirmation... It's a 2 hour drive for me and I'm not sure where I'm going to wait the hours for the work to be done?


The cost estimate part was never completed for my appointment but everything got done on-time at my appointment.


----------



## StromTrooperM3

Veedio said:


> The cost estimate part was never completed for my appointment but everything got done on-time at my appointment.


Good to know. Not sure how to reach anyone in order to verify before I make the drive


----------



## sduck

For my appointment they sent me a doc to sign off on the work a day or two ahead of time.


----------



## StromTrooperM3

sduck said:


> For my appointment they sent me a doc to sign off on the work a day or two ahead of time.


Thanks. I'm still waiting to submit my time off request to work. Hopefully I get this soon


----------



## BellevueEd

I received a confirmation this morning for tomorrow's appointment for the computer upgrade. I am surprised, but Teslarossa will be in my driveway tomorrow morning, unlocked and ready for the upgrade.


----------



## iChris93

BellevueEd said:


> I received a confirmation this morning for tomorrow's appointment for the computer upgrade. I am surprised, but Teslarossa will be in my driveway tomorrow morning, unlocked and ready for the upgrade.


Is this on a Model 3 or an S/X?


----------



## StromTrooperM3

iChris93 said:


> Is this on a Model 3 or an S/X?


I believe he has a 3. I'm curious about this as mobile service as well. Buddy of mine had the local mobile tech cancel just a winter tire swap due to C-19. He was told no mobile service at this time.

I got my appointment confirmed for Thursday which is 100 miles away. All they are telling me is there are "alternative transportation available" which doesn't really tell me if they are going to Uber me somewhere (which nothing is open) or if I will be provided a car to spend 6 hours waiting for the work to be completed.


----------



## iChris93

StromTrooperM3 said:


> 6 hours waiting for the work to be completed.


The Toledo SC is about half that distance from me but I waited for it and it took ~3 hours.


----------



## BellevueEd

I have a Model 3, long range. Have received a text today, indicating the upgrade is still on.


----------



## BellevueEd

Just received a text from Tesla Service cancelling my appointment for the upgrade: hardware is currently on back-order, and suggested I try again mid-May. Sigh.


----------



## StromTrooperM3

iChris93 said:


> The Toledo SC is about half that distance from me but I waited for it and it took ~3 hours.


Considering everything is touchless I'm not sure what I'm going to do to wait. They did verify a loaner vehicle.

I was told "plan on us having the vehicle 1 full day" My appt is at 11 and they close at 5 so hopefully it's closer to 3 hours than 6 🤞🏼


----------



## RonAz

I received an email this morning saying that my upgrade is still on for Wednesday morning. Scottsdale service center.


----------



## GDN

I left the persons name off, but Tesla has done a mobil HW swap here in Dallas. This account posted from a local owner to our Facebook page.


----------



## Kizzy

GDN said:


> I left the persons name off, but Tesla has done a mobil HW swap here in Dallas. This account posted from a local owner to our Facebook page.
> 
> View attachment 33357


It's my understanding that mobile service HW3 upgrades are possible with S/X. Do you know which model this was for?


----------



## GDN

Kizzy said:


> It's my understanding that mobile service HW3 upgrades are possible with S/X. Do you know which model this was for?


For a Model 3. Started off with the charge port pin update.


----------



## RonAz

I got HW3 upgrade today, I think. No changes to anything. I have 2020.12.5. I was expecting to see signs and lights, but no.
Is a reboot required or more patience?


----------



## iChris93

RonAz said:


> I got HW3 upgrade today, I think. No changes to anything. I have 2020.12.5. I was expecting to see signs and lights, but no.
> Is a reboot required or more patience?


You need to turn on visualizations.


----------



## RonAz

Thanks. Had to plug Roadie back in as well. Repaired iPhone and all is well.


----------



## vinnie97

vinnie97 said:


> Postponed the "surgery" for a month, I see no end in sight at this moment with the cold and wet weather bearing down.


It's now set up for May 11. I hope normal accommodation is possible.


----------



## SalisburySam

Upgraded my LR RWD 06/18 EAP/FSD VIN 33xxx Model 3 two days ago at the Charlotte SC. Took just under 2 hours from drive in to drive out. Waiting room was closed as was the showroom areas so those of us waiting were each given a sanitized vehicle to sit in. I had a gorgeous Model X with Ludicrous+ (don’t know what that + means) to enjoy for a couple of hours. When my car was finished it was driven and parked two slots down from where I was. I saw the driver wipe down pretty thoroughly all the interior controls, doors, steering, display, door controls, stalks, dash, seatbelt, and so on, and he left me a fresh cleaning cloth for anything I wanted to wipe down. Everyone I saw was masked and wore prep gloves. Service manager came out several times to let me know how the car was doing (hardware replacement took 45 minutes and the rest of the time was in checking/verifying the firmware). All went very well. I lost my WiFi passwords and connectivity to our two iPhones but all other data and settings were retained from HW2.5 to HW3.0. The recalibration took less than 10 minutes of mostly Interstate driving, and the AP functions were then fully available.

I asked the Service Manager about mobile installations; he replied that Charlotte isn’t doing that as yet but they are working on a protocol to do so. He said the actual work involved can be done by Mobile, it’s only if something goes awry that they need the other facilities of the Service Center and that’s what they’re trying to overcome.

For me, another excellent SC experience, kudos to the Charlotte team for their expertise and their full commitment to social distancing, gloves and masks, and vehicle sanitation. Even better, yesterday I learned I have a software update from 12.5 to 12.11.1 awaiting me as soon as I get the WiFi authenticated in the vehicle...that’s today’s ToDo.


----------



## Avid

I've got a mobile install this coming Monday, slotted for between 8am-1pm. While it's convenient for me, I just hope there is no hiccups that require a visit to the SC for completion of the install.


----------



## hihoArgento

Got my HW3 retrofit yesterday. SC in Palo Alto. Great job. in at 09:30 out at 16:00 Had the filters changed also.


----------



## HeavyPedal

After touching base with my service center for the second time via email earlier this week, I received a reply with an appointment for installation next week. About the same time, I received another email with a confirmation of the part order and a subsequent shipment tracking email for the order. This will be a service center install.


----------



## Avid

Well, my Monday 8-1pm window for HW3 install went well. The tech got here around 11 and went to work at 11:06. He completed install in about 45 minutes. This was his third install. He had indicated that mobile had not stopped during the beer flu, the only thing that changed was his hours, only 40hrs/week versus unlimited overtime. He was bumping up to his next appt. so he had to leave, no more Q&A.

Prior to HW3 install I was on 2020.12.10, the nav database got installed back to current, 2020. This evening I got 12.11.1 installed. Won't be able to drive it til later this week, sitting here uncalibrated, a bit sad.


----------



## BellevueEd

With early serial number on my M3, 19209, I'm finally getting HW3 in about 2 hours, at the service center. I scheduled the appointment through my app, expecting it to be cancelled again, so am somewhat surprised that it's happening. I also received an email showing the ordering of the part, with the note that they might already have the part in stock. I somewhat expected to see a software update waiting to be installed after the hardware, but have seen nothing. Will let y'all know if there are any complications or other issues.


----------



## Avid

You'll likely get the notice of software update sometime after the install.


----------



## Avid

Additional to my HW3 install, I asked about any wire harness replacement. He said I was right near the cut off, but south of the needed replacement. My door placard indicate birth 8/18.


----------



## BellevueEd

The SW update was showing on my screen before I left for the dealer. I'm not aware of a wire harness replacement. Haven't been following the forum closely enough, apparently. I took delivery on 23 May 2018.


----------



## Avid

The wiring harness is not a big issue, others have had it replaced without problems. I think it's actually a very small harness.

I got a message a day or two prior to my appt. that if I get a software update on the day of the hardware install to NOT install the update. Here is the exact quote, "_You may have a software update available on the day of your appointment. Please do not install this update. It will be used by the service team to complete your appointment. If you install the update before your appointment, we will need to resend the update, which can extend your appointment time based on connectivity_."


----------



## Rick Steinwand

Why is no-one talking about this?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257051370563256331


----------



## StromTrooperM3

Rick Steinwand said:


> Why is no-one talking about this?


Luckily I don't think I've used the browser for anything other than Netflix so not a big deal. But this is absolutely unacceptable.

Also there needs to be a clear cache/history option in the browser, that's just industry standard. I've not done a lot of testing but valet mode should disable the browser amongst other things.

For the sake of issues restoring profiles etc I can see why they don't factory reset the unit before starting the retrofit, but they should be able to bench these units and wipe them.


----------



## GDN

Rick Steinwand said:


> Why is no-one talking about this?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257051370563256331


Personally I don't think it is a big deal. I think one account I had used to log in with would be no big deal likely if it was hacked. If these are being just tossed in the trash, that process will likely change now, but them truly falling in to the hands of the wrong people now to take the time to go through each one to pull accounts and passwords and misuse them I think is so small - I truly have no concern over it. It would have been cool to have mine and I didn't think to ask for them. In my FSD upgrade they didn't say the computer was an upgrade, truly it was my properly and belonged to me and my car. Kind of hacked I didn't think to ask for them.


----------



## PalmtreesCalling

I requested a service appointment to upgrade to HW 3 in my Model 3. after a couple days the appointment was cancelled, with the reason of not having hardware. a couple weeks later I received notice the hardware would be arriving in a day or two. I rescheduled my appointment and got the upgrade pretty easily. Loaner for the day, picked up at closing time and went home. took a day to get the map update thing fixed. I called and asked for it to be pushed. it took a couple days to get it, but i did get it and within a week of the upgrade i'm experimenting with traffic light and stop sign awareness. I think people are making it seem more onerous than it is. tap the stalk. no biggie. and we're helping to teach the system how to be better. lane changes are smoother. And now it will stay out of HOV lanes when I have hov turned off. Yea Elon!!!


----------



## PalmtreesCalling

GDN said:


> Personally I don't think it is a big deal.


I agree. #1 Everyone should be using a password manager by now. if you don't, start today. I happen to prefer 1Password. I've used them for years. They will alert you if your accounts show up in breaches. if icanhascheezburger.com is compromised, and you have a password for it, they will let you know to change your password. I can't vouch for other programs, so they may be great as well. But one password is Mac, Windows, iOS, Android, and gets regular updates. I met the team at WWDC in 2011. they were a really nice group. Please consider something for password management. it's worth spending a couple bucks. trust me.


----------



## Taney71

I got my HW3 for my Dec. 2018 LEMR on Friday. This is after having cancelled my install a few times because of COVID. Very simply process but took most of the day. Glad they gave me a loaner. Also, first time going to the new Telsa location in Michigan in Clarkston. Wish it was closer to Ann Arbor.


----------



## iChris93

Taney71 said:


> Also, first time going to the new Telsa location in Michigan in Clarkston. Wish it was closer to Ann Arbor.


How was it? About the same travel time to the Toledo center, I think.


----------



## vinnie97

vinnie97 said:


> It's now set up for May 11. I hope normal accommodation is possible.


Very disappointing. They took care of all the small potatoes stuff (air filter replacement, 2-year brake check, charging pin replacement) but completely neglected to tell me in advance or at dropoff and not until I asked a day later that the hardware was out of stock with no idea when it's coming in. Unacceptable lack of communication, and I too had canceled this appointment multiple times since February due to the aforementioned. I just want a refund now, or I'll wait until HW4.0 if the plandemic ever ends. The only silver lining was getting a Model S loaner for a day, the two 4-hour round trips not so much (especially since my <15k mile tires are getting close to threadbare and my income is greatly diminished).


----------



## Taney71

iChris93 said:


> How was it? About the same travel time to the Toledo center, I think.


Yes, its an hour drive from Ann Arbor so its about the same as Toledo. Not too bad. I guess I'm glad to have a service place in the state of Michigan now.


----------



## adam m

My car is in the shop getting the HW3 upgrade now. Unfortunately, I had to drive over an hour to bring it to the shop. They at least gave me a loaner. They told me the Mobile HW3 upgrade can't be done.


----------



## GDN

adam m said:


> They told me the Mobile HW3 upgrade can't be done.


Not here to really belabor the point, but so many pictures and personally knowing one person that had it done in their driveway, I'm not sure why they would feel the need to deny that. Maybe they just don't do it out of their SC.


----------



## Avid

I was surprised when I requested my install, fully expected to go to the SC, but got a mobile appt for 4 days later. As noted in my previous post, he got the install done in about an hour and 45 minutes.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

adam m said:


> My car is in the shop getting the HW3 upgrade now. Unfortunately, I had to drive over an hour to bring it to the shop. They at least gave me a loaner. They told me the Mobile HW3 upgrade can't be done.


I have a 4 hour drive. Going to try it again in about a month since I have to drive my wife there for a clinic appt.


----------



## vinnie97

SLC, Scottsdale (AZ), and Las Vegas are all out of the hardware. I'm suspect it will be available in a month.


----------



## RickO2018

StromTrooperM3 said:


> Luckily I don't think I've used the browser for anything other than Netflix so not a big deal. But this is absolutely unacceptable.
> 
> Also there needs to be a clear cache/history option in the browser, that's just industry standard. I've not done a lot of testing but valet mode should disable the browser amongst other things.
> 
> For the sake of issues restoring profiles etc I can see why they don't factory reset the unit before starting the retrofit, but they should be able to bench these units and wipe them.


Other press accounts have discussed the availability of Personal Information (PI) in discarded 2.5 computers. I agree we need to see a clear cache/history option on the browser, and changing any passwords used with your browser is recommended by data security experts. But also, don't forget the other data entered into the navigation system, such as Home, Work and Favorite addresses. The manual has instructions for a reset, that allegedly clears some of that data.

"...Erasing Personal Data: You can erase all personal data (saved addresses, music favorites, HomeLink programming, etc.) and restore all customized settings to their factory defaults. This is useful when transferring ownership of Model 3. Touch Controls > Service > FACTORY RESET. Before erasing, Model 3 verifies your credentials by prompting you to enter the user name and password associated with your Tesla Account."

Once you arrive at the shop for the upgrade, this should be the first thing you do.


----------



## vinnie97

I don't mind losing everything except for the artist faves, I've added a shizton.


----------



## P&J

Thumbs up for San Rafael, Ca. In at 9am drive out touch less at 11:29.
Discussion: they can change it out in less than an hour , but the software gods control the total time. Mine went very smoothly, but do not have any special history and only 3 radio stations. Homelink garage retained perfectly. About 5 miles to calibrate, came home on full auto, very smooooooth.

Lane change offers accepted and rejected, worked fine. Look ahead navigation suggested a route change, which I rejected, and I sat for 15 minutes behind a line of traffic. My bad Tesla good. 

Recognized road maintenance and suggested route change... they weren’t working today so I rejected. Impressed that it knew about the posted road work.

vin 16### so I an early model


----------



## FRC

P&J said:


> Thumbs up for San Rafael, Ca. In at 9am drive out touch less at 11:29.
> Discussion: they can change it out in less than an hour , but the software gods control the total time. Mine went very smoothly, but do not have any special history and only 3 radio stations. Homelink garage retained perfectly. About 5 miles to calibrate, came home on full auto, very smooooooth.
> 
> Lane change offers accepted and rejected, worked fine. Look ahead navigation suggested a route change, which I rejected, and I sat for 15 minutes behind a line of traffic. My bad Tesla good.
> 
> Recognized road maintenance and suggested route change... they weren't working today so I rejected. Impressed that it knew about the posted road work.
> 
> vin 16### so I an early model


I ignored Tesla suggested route change once, but I learned my lesson and never will again. Lucky your mistake only cost 15 minutes, mine cost 2.5 hours.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

My wife has a clinic appt in the big city in about 3 weeks. The trip is 4 hours, her procedure will take 4 hours and makes her drowsy, so a nice time to try HW3 again. Besides, we have a new V3 supercharger to check out. 

Last time I cancelled because it would have been just me and I couldn't see the health risk of 12 hours away from home for an "elective procedure" like HW3.


----------



## RickO2018

Despite being told it would be mid-June before new 3.0 hardware would arrive, I was surprised that while doing other warranty checks last week, the Jacksonville service center was able to complete my retrofit! No media settings were lost, but did have some challenges re-pairing my phone and connecting to my home WiFi. All is good now! Lesson learned: ask for retrofit if going in for any other services. I think they are trying to manage the potential work load.


----------



## DocScott

RickO2018 said:


> Despite being told it would be mid-June before new 3.0 hardware would arrive, I was surprised that while doing other warranty checks last week, the Jacksonville service center was able to complete my retrofit last! No media settings were lost, but did have some challenges re-pairing my phone and connecting to my home WiFi. All is good now! Lesson learned, ask for retrofit if going in for any other services. I think they are trying to manage the potential work load.


Workload in the service centers should generally be lighter right now, right? People aren't driving as much, so they don't need to come in for service as often.


----------



## FRC

DocScott said:


> Workload in the service centers should generally be lighter right now, right? People aren't driving as much, so they don't need to come in for service as often.


But, last I knew, No overtime is approved for any employees. So they might be just as busy as normal in service.


----------



## Grandbear

I scheduled an appointment for the HW 3.0 upgrade about a week ago as a mobile service via my phone app. The following day, I got notice that the appointment would have to occur in a service center and requested the location of my preference. I named the Lancaster, PA. center and immediately received an appointment for this past Tuesday at 8AM. I arrived several minutes early and was greeted by name by the service advisor who showed me to a small, bright waiting room with 4 comfortable chairs and a coffee service. I handed over my key card exactly at 8 AM and my car was moved into the garage. The advisor answered several questions and was generally friendly. Exactly two hours later, he came out and said the car was ready. I asked if it had been sanitized (I'm in a higher risk group for the virus). He said no, but immediately grabbed sanitizing equipment and fully wiped down the entire inside front cabin - both sides - of my car. I checkout the new system and found nearly all existing settings, driver profiles, etc. were transferred. I had to repair my bluetooth phone connection and later found the garage door programming had to be redone. The car re-calibrated itself in about 15 miles. The software version was the current one I had downloaded several days ago, but the navigation data was an earlier version which self corrected when I got back into my home wifi connection. All in all it was a very smooth, positive experience.


----------



## BobbyM3

Hooray! I just got the HW 3 retrofit on my 7/2018 Model 3. It was performed on 6/18/2020 in Houston at the Westchase Service center. I had to re pair my phone and that was the only issue so far. They didn’t have a loaner for me but they were very generous with Uber credits via voucher. Smooth drop off and pick up.


----------



## Numbersix

I'm a 27000 VIN range Model 3 RWD long range, purchased FSD when it went low. Last mobile service appointment I brought it up and he said I was on "the list" but he had no idea where. I recently got an email specifically saying my FSD was ready so I got excited. But alas, no dice. When I made the appointment like instructed in the email with the exact verbiage I almost immediately got a cancellation saying parts were not available. Very weird. Have no idea why they'd send a specific email with instructions only to reject it. Now I'm on the email-every-two-weeks until further notice list. I get the following email every two weeks until the part becomes available I guess. Can't wait for it👍 the below email says order date June 11. Maybe the process was backed up and the first email with instructions assumed the part was available and now I'm in the waiting for part mode. Convoluted to say the least.


----------



## Numbersix

Numbersix said:


> I'm a 27000 VIN range Model 3 RWD long range, purchased FSD when it went low. Last mobile service appointment I brought it up and he said I was on "the list" but he had no idea where. I recently got an email specifically saying my FSD was ready so I got excited. But alas, no dice. When I made the appointment like instructed in the email with the exact verbiage I almost immediately got a cancellation saying parts were not available. Very weird. Have no idea why they'd send a specific email with instructions only to reject it. Now I'm on the email-every-two-weeks until further notice list. I get the following email every two weeks until the part becomes available I guess. Can't wait for it👍 the below email says order date June 11. Maybe the process was backed up and the first email with instructions assumed the part was available and now I'm in the waiting for part mode. Convoluted to say the least.
> View attachment 34410


Sorry I mistakingly said the email status was being sent every two weeks, it's twice a week. I think I have things sorted out now. I'm speculating though... Everyone that needs a retrofit is probably on a master list but the service center's aren't involved until they are told that the part can even be ordered. The email I reference is from the service center itself, not "Tesla" if you get my drift. There's a black box of decision making and before the service center started sending out emails, I'm just on an unknowable corporate hq list. Once the SC sent out emails they were told a part can be ordered so it was ordered. Then as soon as I posted that above, I got another status update that the part has been shipped and will arrive today in fact! Great!
Order of events breakdown:
- I'm on a list somewhere to get the retrofit, if I make an appointment asking for the retrofit before a service center is told it can order the part it'll be canceled.
- at some point Tesla hq tells a service center a part can be ordered who then starts sending out their own status update emails.
- part is ordered, ships and gets delivered then I am contacted to make an appointment
-retrofit is installed
-profit👍


----------



## Rick Steinwand

Rick Steinwand said:


> My wife has a clinic appt in the big city in about 3 weeks. The trip is 4 hours, her procedure will take 4 hours and makes her drowsy, so a nice time to try HW3 again. Besides, we have a new V3 supercharger to check out.
> 
> Last time I cancelled because it would have been just me and I couldn't see the health risk of 12 hours away from home for an "elective procedure" like HW3.


Looks like I didn't update this.

So as I'm pulling into Eden Prairie Service (Minneapolis, MN suburb), I see I had a two texts. The last one said _"NOTICE: No loaner vehicle has been allocated for your Tesla Service visit. Documentation requested has not be provided. Please arrange alternate transportation as the building is closed. Upon drop off, use the check in link, leave your key on the dash, and if enabled remove pin to drive. The Tesla Service team will reach out with an update nearing completion of service. Thank you. - Tesla Service"_.

Then I saw the text above that at 6am, 3 hours earlier, when we had already started our 4 hour trip, that requested that info. I quick texted pics of my DL & a copy of last years auto insurance. Lucky for us they still had a chilled P90D loaner.

During my wife's 3 hour clinic procedure, I was stuck in the loaner. I never could have made it without the 3 trips to Byerly's public restrooms. 

Service took 3 hours (I had a couple other items besides HW3) and I was able to pick up. They even charged my M3 to 90%!


----------



## HrdTsk

My mid-year 2018 Tesla M3 LR FSD HW3 retrofit

I Purchase FSD upgrade for $3,000 6/30/20 and on 7/2/2020 I scheduled mobile service for install on 7/14/20
__________
Tesla text 7/3/2020
We received your request for mobile service on your Model 3. The FSD hardware is not available for your vehicle at this time. We recommend checking back in 2-4 weeks.
__________________________
I responded by text and asked if I could be notified when the hardware was available, no response received.
_____________________
On 7/12/20 I rescheduled mobile service for 7/28/20

Tesla text July 12, 2020
A Mobile Service Technician will be coming to your vehicle on 2020-07-28 and will contact you when on the way. If there are extreme weather conditions, please provide garage or shelter access. Modify or check the status of your appointment anytime from your Tesla app. Reply 'STOP' to stop updates. Msg & Data rates may apply.
______________
Tesla text July 16, 2020
The Mobile Service team has prepared your appointment. Please take a moment to review the Service section of your Tesla app to approve the planned work. Charges covered under warranty will be waived. Reply 'STOP' to stop updates. Msg & Data rates may apply.
______________________________________-
Tesla email 7/17/20:
Additional parts have been ordered for servicing your car. We will send you updates twice a week until your service is completed.

Parts Ordered
TLA,CAR.COMP,NA,HW3.0,M3 -PROVISIONED for Retrofit
Part #: 1462554-R0-K
Order Date: July 16, 2020
BOLT,EHS,M6x19,[88],ZN,SMAT,ADH
Part #: 1116594-00-B
Order Date: July 16, 2020
NUT HFPT M8x1.25 [10]-ZnNi
Part #: 2007104-00-B
Order Date: July 16, 2020
________________________________________
Tesla email 7/21/20:
Additional parts have been ordered for servicing your car. We will send you updates twice a week until your service is completed.

Parts Received
BOLT,EHS,M6x19,[88],ZN,SMAT,ADH
Part #: 1116594-00-B
Delivered: July 20, 2020
NUT,HF,M8x1.25,[10] G1409,LOCK
Part #: 2007104-00-B
Delivered: July 20, 2020

Parts Outstanding
TLA,CAR.COMP,NA,HW3.0,M3 -PROVISIONED for Retrofit
Part #: 1462554-R0-K
Order Date: July 16, 2020
Ship Date: Pending
July 25, 2020 Tesla email
Additional parts have been ordered for servicing your car. We will send you updates twice a week until your service is completed.

Parts Received
TLA,CAR.COMP,NA,HW3.0,M3-PROV for Retro
Part #: 1462554-R0-K
Delivered: July 22, 2020
BOLT,EHS,M6x19,[88],ZN,SMAT,ADH
Part #: 1116594-00-B
Delivered: July 20, 2020
NUT,HF,M8x1.25,[10] G1409,LOCK
Part #: 2007104-00-B
Delivered: July 20, 2020
_________
July 27, 2020 text
In preparation for your upcoming Mobile Service appointment, ensure your car is parked in an accessible location for a touchless experience. You will receive a notification that your technician has arrived and started work. If you need to speak with our Service team, please be mindful that we are practicing social distancing in addition to other recommended precautionary measures to limit exposure. We recommend communicating via phone or text message.
July 28, 2020 email
For a touchless Service experience, please park your car in an accessible location. You'll receive a notification once your Mobile Technician has arrived on-site and started work. If you need to speak with our Service team, please be mindful that we are practicing social distancing in addition to the other recommended precautionary measures to limit exposure.

To manage your appointment, including adding or removing service concerns, use the Tesla app. Please note the app includes the earliest appointment availability. Your technician is scheduled to arrive: Between 2:30:00 PM and 4:30:00 PM.

On the day of your appointment, we will contact you before arrival and wait up to 15 minutes before proceeding to the next scheduled appointment.

Helpful Tips:

Q: What if I want to change my address?
A: To change your address, use the Tesla app. Please note this action may change your appointment time.

Q: Can I reschedule?
A: Yes. Please use the Tesla app for the most up-to-date availability. In the event of a breakdown, flat tire, or lockout, contact Roadside Assistance.

Q: What if I have an additional concern?
A: Use the Tesla app to add service notes to your appointment by clicking the "edit" button. Last minute additions to requested services will be accommodated as time and resources allow.

Q: Will I receive a cost estimate prior to my appointment?
A: You will receive a cost estimate prior to your appointment based on the information provided. This estimate is subject to change based on completed work.

*Note*: You may have a software update available on the day of your appointment. Please do not install this update. It will be used by the service team to complete your appointment. If you install the update before your appointment, we will need to resend the update, which can extend your appointment time based on connectivity.

For additional questions, visit our Support Pages.

Best regards,
The Tesla Team

__________________________________________

Friendly knowledgeable service technician arrives at 4 PM 7/28/20, estimates 2 hours to complete work. Finishes work shortly before 6 PM, allows me to take a few pictures, explains new hardware install and what to expect regarding cameras re-calibrating. Received invoice for $0 for install (Note: I pre-paid $3,000).


----------



## tivoboy

I had mine done in December. They left a holy mess (dirt and mud. Don’t know how) and cables dangling and the cabling that runs through the side panel exposed and the glovebox doesn’t close right. It was not a good service experience and I’ve been waiting to take it back in during Covid have appt next week that I keep pushing out two weeks at a time.


----------



## FRC

tivoboy said:


> I had mine done in December. They left a holy mess (dirt and mud. Don't know how) and cables dangling and the cabling that runs through the side panel exposed and the glovebox doesn't close right. It was not a good service experience and I've been waiting to take it back in during Covid have appt next week that I keep pushing out two weeks at a time.


Is this not something that mobile service can handle? I would be concerned that the farther the issue is pushed out, the more likely Tesla might be to disclaim liability for any damage.


----------



## Achooo

I’m scheduled for a service center HW3 retrofit this Thursday. We will see how it goes. I’m excited to see how it improves on the already incredible self-driving features.


----------



## undergrove

I had almost exactly the same experience as HrdTsk above, except I purchased FSD for my M3 when delivered in Sept 2018--2nd day reservation..

Without scheduling an appointment, on June 12th I received a message in the Tesla app saying "...you're officially ready for your complimentary computer upgrade.'' It said I should schedule an appointment.

I did schedule a Mobile Service appointment for June 22nd.

About a week before the appointment I received the first email that parts (the computer itself-TLA,CAR.COMP,NA,HW3.0,M3 -PROVISIONED for Retrofit) were not available and were on order.

However the Mobile Service appointment was still on. The Technician arrived and installed the charge port lock pin upgrade, but no HW3.

Ever since I have been receiving the twice weekly emails that the part is still on order.

I think I need to try to stir things up. I can't believe no one in L.A., Ventura, Santa Barbara counties can get HW3.


----------



## littlD

tivoboy said:


> I had mine done in December. They left a holy mess (dirt and mud. Don't know how) and cables dangling and the cabling that runs through the side panel exposed and the glovebox doesn't close right. It was not a good service experience and I've been waiting to take it back in during Covid have appt next week that I keep pushing out two weeks at a time.


They replaced my glovebox the same service appt. My service center in Chesterfield MO is one of the best.

They admitted they broke it during the install and replaced it right then (good they had one in stock).


----------



## evannole

I had mine installed today in Marietta, GA. Before arriving at the service center, I deleted my Homelink and my Netflix, Hulu and Spotify logins just in case. No loaners were available, not surprisingly, and while I was offered an Uber credit, I really don't want to get in anyone else's car right now, so I walked home. (Just over two miles, and it was quite overcast, so it was rather pleasant considering that it's August.)

Car was ready by 3, and my wife drove me back over there after she got home from work. All settings from my driver profile were retained, and it only took a couple of minutes to reprogram Homelink and all of my other logins. I did have to re-pair my phone via Bluetooth but it sounds like that's standard.

I took the car out for a drive this evening and it took about 15 miles for the cameras to recalibrate. (It says that secondary cameras are still calibrating in the "Smart Summon" section of Autopilot, but I have tried Smart Summon a grand total of one time, around 8 or 9 months ago, and don't plan on trying it again anytime soon.) As soon as the principal calibration completed, traffic lights and stop signs began appearing on the screen. I toyed around with automatic stopping for stoplights and stop signs and was impressed at how well it worked, though I don't plan on keeping it turned on. We live in a pretty built-up area - Downtown Marietta- with fairly narrow streets, hills and lots of pedestrians, and it doesn't seem like a great place to use Autopilot on surface streets, given that it wants to accelerate pretty strongly if it has an open stretch in front of it, regardless of surroundings. But overall, I am impressed, and look forward to seeing continued refinement, particularly on the highway,


----------



## Tony H

Got mine installed this morning at Pomona CA. Arrived at 8:10a and drove away with a loaner. I received a text around 10:52am that it's done. All the settings were retained when I pick it up. Haven't got a chance to test it since it was scorching hot out there in LA.


----------



## Ksb466

Maybe separate topic, but do you think those of us with FSD will get future HW4 installed free?


----------



## FRC

Ksb466 said:


> Maybe separate topic, but do you think those of us with FSD will get future HW4 installed free?


If it is required to run any and all FSD improvements. then I would expect/demand such an upgrade for free. After all, I was promised all future improvements to FSD. But I don't expect it to ever come to that.


----------



## dburkland

Ksb466 said:


> Maybe separate topic, but do you think those of us with FSD will get future HW4 installed free?


Here we go...


----------



## BSF29

Had my HW3 replacement done at the Raleigh NC Service Center on Friday. Not a good experience. 
I dropped the car off Thursday night for my 8:15am appointment. They were still open so I handed someone my key card and said I was really excited about getting my update since this was my 3rd attempt to have it replaced. 
It was after 9am when I noticed that they had not started and had to ping them to see if they forgot about me. A few minutes later I saw they were moving the car and assumed they were starting on it. At 3pm they still had not started working on it so I had to ping them again. It wasn't until around 3:30 that the Tesla App finally showed it was being worked on. I had planned to pick it up on my way home at 5pm, but it wasn't ready until after 6. 
I was told that they can now transfer almost all of the settings and I shouldn't expect to have to do much except wait for the cameras to calibrate. This was totally wrong. I lost ALL of my profiles and other settings, including the odometer being reset back to 0. I didn't notice the odometer until I was part way home. I texted and was told that this was odd, but they should be able to fix this with an over the air update. This never happened so I'm waiting for Monday so I can try to get this resolved. 

The car did calibrate most of the cameras within 10 miles and autopilot was available. I'm still waiting for the last 8% calibration so Summon will be available. I've rarely had any luck on HW2.5 so it will be interesting to see if it actually works now. 

The other odd thing was as soon as I put it on WiFi, it started to download the maps but it must have failed. When I checked over an hour later, it wasn't downloading but I still had the message that I needed updated maps before some of the features would be available. When I checked today, they were updated. 

What's odd is a friend had his MX upgraded at the same shop a week earlier and had no issues. All of his setting were restored and his maps updated without any issue. My guess is they forgot about my car and had to rush to complete it that day.


----------



## garsh

BSF29 said:


> I lost ALL of my profiles and other settings, including the odometer being reset back to 0.


WINNER!

I would have just let that be.


----------



## FRC

garsh said:


> WINNER!
> 
> I would have just let that be.


At a current odometer reading of 62,875 miles, you're DAMN right I wish I had that problem!!


----------



## BSF29

garsh said:


> WINNER!
> 
> I would have just let that be.


I'm just worried about next years inspection.


----------



## Long Ranger

BSF29 said:


> I'm just worried about next years inspection.


Just move to a state that doesn't do inspections. 

Was it really the odometer that was reset to 0, or just the trip odometer cards? I've never heard of an odometer problem, but it's pretty common (or it was initially) to have the trip odometer cards and other settings reset after the HW3 upgrade. People have sometimes been able to get those restored.


----------



## GDN

BSF29 said:


> I'm just worried about next years inspection.


I'm not sure what your state does for an inspection, I wouldn't think it is a big deal. The biggest deal and I believe that has caught on nationwide is when you sell and you must sign the odometer disclosure stating that the number is correct. That is all on you as you are signing that you attest that the mileage is correct. For your sake you should likely document what the mileage was so you can have that added in when selling. Who knows if Tesla's back end systems can and have tracked the mileage to your VIN, but I figure they have.

For many reports of not having personal settings saved, the odometer almost always has been. When looking at your odometer you did scroll all the way to the bottom correct to see the true odometer of the car and not one of the trip odometers?


----------



## BSF29

GDN said:


> When looking at your odometer you did scroll all the way to the bottom correct to see the true odometer of the car and not one of the trip odometers?


Yep, scrolled to the bottom and also the Tesla App showed 0 miles (now 55). I just hate that I can't get anyone at Tesla to reply now that my "repair" is complete. The SC person said that mileage is stored several places so it shouldn't be gone. He thought it could be fixed by an OTA update.
I have my invoice that has the drop off mileage recorded. NC safety inspection records the mileage but I don't know what they do if there is a discrepancy. I just don't want to deal with the headache next year or when we sell it.

My co worker had his HW3 done 2 weeks earlier and only had to setup his WiFi.

They just rushed the replacement because they forgot about my car and screwed things up.


----------



## Achooo

I have a 4th quarter 2018 model 3 performance. I went in for the HW3 retrofit yesterday. 

There is some weirdness in the app after picking up the car. App still states, “Ready for Pickup.” I texted my service rep and he stated that there are some IT glitches on there end that will take 3 days to iron out. Later I noticed the message, “Some windows open.” Through the app, I go to controls and hit the close button. The open windows warning disappears, but then reappears a few minutes later. I went down to the car to check and it doesn’t seem like any windows are actually open. I texted my service rep about this later but haven’t heard back. 

Everything else went smoothly with the install. I dropped off the car at 10 AM with an estimated completion of 3 PM. They ended up finishing around 4 PM because the software updates and some calibration took longer than expected.

Immediately noticeable was significantly smoother lane changes, acceleration and braking when on autopilot. Also less bouncing around in a lane. The steering wheel just felt less jittery and making less adjustments during autopilot. So far, I have only driven about 20 miles on autopilot since the retrofit, 15 of which were on autopilot.

So far, I am pleasantly impressed with what feels like improvement in granularity and detail relating to the execution of autopilot on the highway. I am also extremely happy that this was a free upgrade and that my 2018 car feels like a new puppy after having learned new tricks.

Hopefully the app weirdness works itself out. Any suggestions are welcome!


----------



## Achooo

Achooo said:


> I have a 4th quarter 2018 model 3 performance. I went in for the HW3 retrofit yesterday.
> 
> There is some weirdness in the app after picking up the car. App still states, "Ready for Pickup." I texted my service rep and he stated that there are some IT glitches on there end that will take 3 days to iron out. Later I noticed the message, "Some windows open." Through the app, I go to controls and hit the close button. The open windows warning disappears, but then reappears a few minutes later. I went down to the car to check and it doesn't seem like any windows are actually open. I texted my service rep about this later but haven't heard back.
> 
> Everything else went smoothly with the install. I dropped off the car at 10 AM with an estimated completion of 3 PM. They ended up finishing around 4 PM because the software updates and some calibration took longer than expected.
> 
> Immediately noticeable was significantly smoother lane changes, acceleration and braking when on autopilot. Also less bouncing around in a lane. The steering wheel just felt less jittery and making less adjustments during autopilot. So far, I have only driven about 20 miles on autopilot since the retrofit, 15 of which were on autopilot.
> 
> So far, I am pleasantly impressed with what feels like improvement in granularity and detail relating to the execution of autopilot on the highway. I am also extremely happy that this was a free upgrade and that my 2018 car feels like a new puppy after having learned new tricks.
> 
> Hopefully the app weirdness works itself out. Any suggestions are welcome!


I wanted to update my post with some findings after the HW3 install and also a call for some help.

As mentioned in my original post, my app still indicates "Ready for Pickup". Also, it still says "some windows open" constantly, even when they're closed. Additionally we noticed that when you hard push the window down button within the car, it doesn't go all the way down. You have to hold the button down. Same problem when closing. Any idea how we can fix these issues.

Annoyingly, my service rep had said he would talk to his shop foreman and get back to me yesterday morning, but now has stopped responding. He was very nice and very responsive up until that point.

I tried to make a new appointment through the app the address these problems, but I can't because the app things that my car has not been picked up yet! Help! Haha.

edit: forgot to add, that garage opener has been reset. I will try to reprogram it this evening.


----------



## iChris93

Achooo said:


> Also, it still says "some windows open" constantly, even when they're closed. Additionally we noticed that when you hard push the window down button within the car, it doesn't go all the way down. You have to hold the button down. Same problem when closing. Any idea how we can fix these issues.


Try calibrating your windows.


----------



## garsh

Achooo said:


> Annoyingly, my service rep had said he would talk to his shop foreman and get back to me yesterday morning, but now has stopped responding. He was very nice and very responsive up until that point.


If it's not too far away, I'd actually drive to the service center and bug them until they fix the "Ready for pickup" issue. That's gotta be something simple like clicking a box that says that the customer has the vehicle.


----------



## Achooo

garsh said:


> If it's not too far away, I'd actually drive to the service center and bug them until they fix the "Ready for pickup" issue. That's gotta be something simple like clicking a box that says that the customer has the vehicle.


Thanks for the suggestion. Soon after my last post, the service rep actually picked up the phone and called me. He informed me that their IT team was able to fix the issue and it actually closed out as we were speaking. Sounds like he just got really busy and didn't have a chance to text back. But it was nice of him to touch base by actually picking up the phone and calling.



iChris93 said:


> Try calibrating your windows.


I did not realize that calibrating the windows could be so simple. I will certainly try this when I get out of work this evening. Otherwise, the service rep told me to stop by on Friday morning and they will take a look.

Thanks again for all the help friends. I LOVE this forum and this community!


----------



## Achooo

iChris93 said:


> Try calibrating your windows.


This worked! So simple. Thank you for sharing. This saved me a trip to the S.C. The open windows warning in the app is gone, and the auto up/down is working as expected.


----------



## blackhawkdriver

Sjohnson20 said:


> Backup camera video on HW3 looks a little different for sure. Autopilot doesn't seem to jerk around any more but I haven't had a lot of time to test yet. I had to use the Plextv trick to log into google for youtube.


Does yours look just a little blurry now? I also don't remember being able to see my license plate in the camera view, but now I can.


----------



## scooterman

Thus far, I can report a successful upgrade and calibration. Had a service appointment today at home. In and out in about 75 mins. Great experience thus far. Sorry for those that have been less fortunate.


----------



## undergrove

undergrove said:


> I had almost exactly the same experience as HrdTsk above, except I purchased FSD for my M3 when delivered in Sept 2018--2nd day reservation..
> 
> Without scheduling an appointment, on June 12th I received a message in the Tesla app saying "...you're officially ready for your complimentary computer upgrade.'' It said I should schedule an appointment.
> 
> I did schedule a Mobile Service appointment for June 22nd.
> 
> About a week before the appointment I received the first email that parts (the computer itself-TLA,CAR.COMP,NA,HW3.0,M3 -PROVISIONED for Retrofit) were not available and were on order.
> 
> However the Mobile Service appointment was still on. The Technician arrived and installed the charge port lock pin upgrade, but no HW3.
> 
> Ever since I have been receiving the twice weekly emails that the part is still on order.
> 
> I think I need to try to stir things up. I can't believe no one in L.A., Ventura, Santa Barbara counties can get HW3.


Follow up:
Though we were still getting semi-weekly emails saying the computer part was still unavailable, I tried again in the Tesla app to schedule the HW3 upgrade. I was immediately offered a mobile installation 5 days later on Monday. A day later they offered to do it today, Saturday.

The installation just finished. Our mobile service technician had done more than a hundred Model 3 upgrades. It took him less than an hour.

To infinity and beyond!


----------



## EchoCharlie3189

BSF29 said:


> Yep, scrolled to the bottom and also the Tesla App showed 0 miles (now 55). I just hate that I can't get anyone at Tesla to reply now that my "repair" is complete. The SC person said that mileage is stored several places so it shouldn't be gone. He thought it could be fixed by an OTA update.
> I have my invoice that has the drop off mileage recorded. NC safety inspection records the mileage but I don't know what they do if there is a discrepancy. I just don't want to deal with the headache next year or when we sell it.
> 
> My co worker had his HW3 done 2 weeks earlier and only had to setup his WiFi.
> 
> They just rushed the replacement because they forgot about my car and screwed things up.


If it makes you feel any bettter, I lost all of my settings and profiles too from that SC. No mileage reset at least. I also hadn't done the research to know settings would be reset and lost my stardew Valley farm


----------

